# FF Wearing Denim and Pearls #69



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It's called Simpatico and is 51% merino and 49% cotton; very loosely spun and luscious varigated colours. It just arrived yesterday so I will make a little hat with it to try it out. I don't like working with 100% cotton but the wool softens it up and gives the yarn memory.


Love the colors let me know how it works up.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I have only 1 purchased sweater that is 100% cotton and it is machine knit with a fine cotton yarn. I always dry it flat and store it flat so it holds it's shape. I've never enjoyed knitting with 100% cotton yarn because it feels heavier and I think needs to be knit with smaller needles to hold it's shape.


Now someone tells me and CB thinks I should wear it as a dress. Lady my bottom would be hanging out. It's not the 60's body any more. More like the 1890's. :shock: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Would love to watch you and Chewy practicing your moves! Maybe Chewy needs to watch this one :XD:


now that is how a dog should be allowed to veiw TV.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes Chewy needs all the obedience he can get. Ha.
> I am getting my exercise just getting my tea. :x


then you can''t complain as he is trying to keep you health. Exercises Exercise you must do your exercises. :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

It's timed to roll us over. I mean Dp we are on page 199


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes Chewy needs all the obedience he can get. Ha.
> I am getting my exercise just getting my tea. :x


Here are CB and Chewy getting their workout and then Jojo telling Chewy about life in the old days


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Here are CB and Chewy getting their workout and then Jojo telling Chewy about life in the old days


Even my hubby is laughing at this one.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Here are CB and Chewy getting their workout and then Jojo telling Chewy about life in the old days


Bahahhhha. You have been looking thru my kitchen window again.
Poor Jojo he is not happy. He has to stay outside because Chewy wants to rough him up. There is lots of snipping going on. Chewy thinks Jojo wants to play but he does not. Cute pic of Jojo. Me not so much. :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

CB & Solo you need to train your puppies, think of how nice it is to have them do your housekeeping :lol: 
http://www.facebook.com/Radioonelebanon/?target_post=1365338400155223&ref=story_permalink


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Now someone tells me and CB thinks I should wear it as a dress. Lady my bottom would be hanging out. It's not the 60's body any more. More like the 1890's. :shock: :lol:


I'd pay to see that one Yarnie :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> It's timed to roll us over. I mean Dp we are on page 199


Maybe Admin is too busy trying to keep track of the 3 ring circus to think about us. If this keeps up KP's owners will be contacting Hollywood for a new reality program and collecting royalties :roll:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> CB & Solo you need to train your puppies, think of how nice it is to have them do your housekeeping :lol:
> http://www.facebook.com/Radioonelebanon/?target_post=1365338400155223&ref=story_permalink


Awww he is so cute. I love him or her. I have been sending my SIL these dog videos. She is loving them too.
I don't think DH would eat that pancake tho.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'd pay to see that one Yarnie :lol:


Well it would cost you a lot more money then even the richest man in this country couldn't pay me enough(left this part out and had to edit or idiot it.
All thought I do have cute dimple cheeks. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Maybe Admin is too busy trying to keep track of the 3 ring circus to think about us. If this keeps up KP's owners will be contacting Hollywood for a new reality program and collecting royalties :roll:


Plus this can be a theme song for one of them.





 :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Maybe Admin is too busy trying to keep track of the 3 ring circus to think about us. If this keeps up KP's owners will be contacting Hollywood for a new reality program and collecting royalties :roll:


Oh good one can you hear me laughing. But you may be right there is money to be made with that more then a soap opera it is a reality soap opera. May be you should pm Admin about it and get in on the money before they start developing it. I mean it is your idea.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Plus this can be a theme song for one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: and more :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Now someone tells me and CB thinks I should wear it as a dress. Lady my bottom would be hanging out. It's not the 60's body any more. More like the 1890's. :shock: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: You could wear some of those leggings the ladies are wearing. :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: and more :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


You left one off. :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: You could wear some of those leggings the ladies are wearing. :XD:


Oh on me they would look like tube socks and not above the ankles. :lol: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You left one off. :lol:


Oh darn sorry about that. seem to have the left out problem tonight. :roll:        
Will this do???


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Awww he is so cute. I love him or her. I have been sending my SIL these dog videos. She is loving them too.
> I don't think DH would eat that pancake tho.


Both SIL on my side love the pics and videos too; we share between us. MY DH would eat the pancake and ask for a second! He used to share his cereal with one of our cats :roll:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh darn sorry about that. seem to have the left out problem tonight. :roll:
> Will this do???


You need do just do it right since you are a righter. Never will be a lefter even if you left one off. Snort.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Both SIL on my side love the pics and videos too; we share between us. MY DH would eat the pancake and ask for a second! He used to share his cereal with one of our cats :roll:


I would eat the pancake too. I am not picky. Germs never have killed me yet. Plus dogs are cleaner than some people I know. :XD:
I like your Dh already. :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Both SIL on my side love the pics and videos too; we share between us. MY DH would eat the pancake and ask for a second! He used to share his cereal with one of our cats :roll:


Oh how nice cats starving in China and he feeds cats cereal. He should have at least sent them a box of cereal .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You need do just do it right since you are a righter. Never will be a lefter even if you left one off. Snort.


I'll try to do better next time.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I would eat the pancake too. I am not picky. Germs never have killed me yet. Plus dogs are cleaner than some people I know. :XD:
> I like your Dh already. :lol:


and may I ask whom some people are?? Just cause I left off one smiley face.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Plus this can be a theme song for one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :lol: that definitely works!

And here's a logo for another ring in the circus


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: :lol: that definitely works!
> 
> And here's a logo for another ring in the circus


Lets see we have theme song and now main picture to begin program.

Now we need a name for program


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh good one can you hear me laughing. But you may be right there is money to be made with that more then a soap opera it is a reality soap opera. May be you should pm Admin about it and get in on the money before they start developing it. I mean it is your idea.


A friend sent me a link and that link leads to others -- I've got some reading to do tonight. It might be more than I can handle :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh how nice cats starving in China and he feeds cats cereal. He should have at least sent them a box of cereal .


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: :lol: that definitely works!
> 
> And here's a logo for another ring in the circus


You have to add about 60 more people to that dog pile . :x


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A friend sent me a link and that link leads to others -- I've got some reading to do tonight. It might be more than I can handle :shock:


You will be up all night. It never ends. It is shocking. Or something.Of course it could have changed about 100 times since then.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You need do just do it right since you are a righter. Never will be a lefter even if you left one off. Snort.


 :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: :lol:


Well at least we got that right, we need to make sure we are always right or what will be "Left" of us.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I would eat the pancake too. I am not picky. Germs never have killed me yet. Plus dogs are cleaner than some people I know. :XD:
> I like your Dh already. :lol:


The two of you might never stop laughing :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh how nice cats starving in China and he feeds cats cereal. He should have at least sent them a box of cereal .


 :lol: with canned milk!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: with canned milk!


 :lol: Dh just asked me what I am laughing about. :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> and may I ask whom some people are?? Just cause I left off one smiley face.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: with canned milk!


of course with can milk and while your at it make sure to buy easy open cans. Those claws can only do so much.

Feed a cat and save the world from having a Chewy session.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Lets see we have theme song and now main picture to begin program.
> 
> Now we need a name for program


ME, MYSELF AND I IN THE TWILIGHT ZONE MEET THE MUDWRESTLERS


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> ME, MYSELF AND I IN THE TWILIGHT ZONE MEET THE MUDWRESTLERS


I think that name has already been taken a few weeks ago. I guess we can add II and soon to be III.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> ME, MYSELF AND I IN THE TWILIGHT ZONE MEET THE MUDWRESTLERS


Oh I love it , you know have it all . Well done. :thumbup: :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think that name has already been taken a few weeks ago. I guess we can add II or and soon to be III


Oh stop I am leaving from bathroom . Good thing I can still run.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh stop I am leaving from bathroom . Good thing I can still run.


We could name the movie the "Outhouse" Now run Yarnie.. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Stop it I will never get there in time.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You will be up all night. It never ends. It is shocking. Or something.Of course it could have changed about 100 times since then.


chapter 1?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> chapter 1?


 :XD: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> chapter 1?


Oh this one has me crossing my legs. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think that name has already been taken a few weeks ago. I guess we can add II and soon to be III.


It could be endless. How many Freddy Krueger movies were there?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We could name the movie the "Outhouse" Now run Yarnie.. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It could be endless. How many Freddy Krueger movies were there?


I don't know I didn't watch them but I have seen his claws. More than once on here.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't know I didn't watch them but I have seen his claws. More than once on here.


I didn't watch them either but the trailers were always on. I thought those claws looked familiar :lol:

Here's Chapter 2


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh that would be even better then a tv show. You could become a millionaire. A never ending story of laughing crying yelling, making stupid remarks , oh the list goes on and on.

With what is gone on so far at least 10 series.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WCK , Yarnie wanted me to tell you what Chewy has been doing in the last few minutes. He has been under my chair eating at my feet. Then he started on the rollers on my chair. I put hot sauce on them to keep him from Chewing. He ate it all off. Then I put some in a top of a bottle. He fought with it for about 10 minutes and then barked and ate all of the sauce barking and snorting. Yarnie said I need to change his name. I just call him Trouble.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh that would be even better then a tv show. You could become a millionaire. A never ending story of laughing crying yelling, making stupid remarks , oh the list goes on and on.
> 
> With what is gone on so far at least 10 series.


Chapter 3


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I didn't watch them either but the trailers were always on. I thought those claws looked familiar :lol:
> 
> Here's Chapter 2


The twisted one is the most popular now a days. We are the straight ones.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I didn't watch them either but the trailers were always on. I thought those claws looked familiar :lol:
> 
> Here's Chapter 2


Oh and books too, oh this is wonderful as I now know producer, and director and author who will be famous.

Plu CB can write a book about Flippers a life time of what did you say.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Chapter 3


Wait , wait , wait. That is subject for all the chapters. :-o
O I changed my mind has to be the name of one of the chapters.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Chapter 3


Just back from a BR run and off I go again.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> WCK , Yarnie wanted me to tell you what Chewy has been doing in the last few minutes. He has been under my chair eating at my feet. Then he started on the rollers on my chair. I put hot sauce on them to keep him from Chewing. He ate it all off. Then I put some in a top of a bottle. He fought with it for about 10 minutes and then barked and ate all of the sauce barking and snorting. Yarnie said I need to change his name. I just call him Trouble.


A true "hot" dog! Trouble sounds about right :lol: Since he likes spice, you could try vinegar to see if he likes sour


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The twisted one is the most popular now a days. We are the straight ones.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A true "hot" dog! Trouble sounds about right :lol: Since he likes spice, you could try vinegar to see if he likes sour


I think he is Mexican. I have already tried lemons. He fight with them all day. It wears him down. I have to put a bottle of ammonia with the lid off beside my potatoes because he was taking them all over the house and eating them. No he doesn't have worms just sharp teeth .
I just got it about the hot dog. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think he is Mexican. I have already tried lemons. He fight with them all day. It wears him down. I have to put a bottle of ammonia with the lid off beside my potatoes because he was taking them all over the house and eating them. No he doesn't have worms just sharp teeth .
> I just got it about the hot dog. :thumbup:


Oh my gosh what is left for that poor dog to chew on???


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Good morning everyone. Missed you all. Back from vacation.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Good morning everyone. Missed you all. Back from vacation.


Welcome home LL! How was your time in the sun? Hope you enjoyed your holiday.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Welcome home LL! How was your time in the sun? Hope you enjoyed your holiday.


Thank you, WCK. I had a great time. I am alergic to the sun and ended up with very, very bad sores on my lips. Other than that it was great.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you, WCK. I had a great time. I am alergic to the sun and ended up with very, very bad sores on my lips. Other than that it was great.


Oh no! Do you have a large brimmed hat for your next trip? I'm glad you enjoyed your break though.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Oh no! Do you have a large brimmed hat for your next trip? I'm glad you enjoyed your break though.


Yes, and I used it. At one point, I jumped off the boat (with a life jacket on) and swam to shore (big mistake). I think that did it as I had no protection.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Morning Denim Country, I've read several pages & WCK, you are soooooo good with pictures as one of the people who sent pictures to me died so I don't get as many as before so keep up the great picture work!

Things are getting back to normal with the water but it is too late to plant some crops. DH isn't working as much so we have been working on house with dusting, painting the "pink" bathroom. Ref needs to be replaced as veggie drawer was plastic & it broke from being overloaded with good veggies! Then it freezes things (it is an old yellow ref.) too so we have been looking for a new one but haven't bought one yet. Always something!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, and I used it. At one point, I jumped off the boat (with a life jacket on) and swam to shore (big mistake). I think that did it as I had no protection.


Now, you know why I stay out of the sun until around 5 pm it is too late to sunburn. I don't walk early as the sun is bright at that hour too. I try to do exercises with TV but get tired so do a few of them.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

More yummy cream cheese -- Cookie Dough Cheesecake




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1719199294999379


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Because you keep feeding them ice cream and they hang around becuase they know you'll feed them ice cream. If you stop feeding them ice cream then maybe they would have to go some place else to get their ice cream fix. See it is that simple don't feed them ice cream and then they will look else where for ice cream. If you keep feeding them ice cream why would they want to leave, their ice cream alcoholic. So stop feeding them ice cream and your problem is solve.
> 
> Try giving them a shot of gin or brandy they will leave faster.


I'm holding my ground. The cooties have been overmedicated and are leaving on their own. They will think twice about setting foot in my house again. We are at the stage where all I have to do is show them the ice cream carton. :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> too cute
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Now, you know why I stay out of the sun until around 5 pm it is too late to sunburn. I don't walk early as the sun is bright at that hour too. I try to do exercises with TV but get tired so do a few of them.


I understand!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> CB & Solo you need to train your puppies, think of how nice it is to have them do your housekeeping :lol:
> http://www.facebook.com/Radioonelebanon/?target_post=1365338400155223&ref=story_permalink


One can only dream. I would settle for each of them doing a different chore.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> chapter 1?


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Good morning everyone. Missed you all. Back from vacation.


Welcome back LL.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Welcome back LL.


Thank you, Solo!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

http://www.newslinq.com/perfect-photos-arent-photoshopped/


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Good morning everyone. Missed you all. Back from vacation.


Did you have a great time? Tell us about it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did you have a great time? Tell us about it.


We flew to the Virgin Islands and stayed with family and friends. It was great to be with people. Long story. Husband did not want to go and said he won't go back. Oh, well. He does not like the Caribbean - and that I do not understand. We sat by the pool, went to beaches, out to dinner, and ate at home. There were 10 of us - all thrown together and having fun. My lip is a huge mess from sores. It was 10x its size and that is no exaggeration.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did you have a great time? Tell us about it.


See PM.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

CB - you can distract Chewy and protect your toes :lol:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> CB - you can distract Chewy and protect your toes :lol:


I just loved this. Sooo funny.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> CB - you can distract Chewy and protect your toes :lol:


I know that look.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> More yummy cream cheese -- Cookie Dough Cheesecake
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Good morning everyone. Missed you all. Back from vacation.


Glad your back hope you had a wonderful time away.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> We flew to the Virgin Islands and stayed with family and friends. It was great to be with people. Long story. Husband did not want to go and said he won't go back. Oh, well. He does not like the Caribbean - and that I do not understand. We sat by the pool, went to beaches, out to dinner, and ate at home. There were 10 of us - all thrown together and having fun. My lip is a huge mess from sores. It was 10x its size and that is no exaggeration.


Oh your lips are in fashion and didn't cost what some women pay to have botox shot into their lips.

Really am sorry about your lips.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> We flew to the Virgin Islands and stayed with family and friends. It was great to be with people. Long story. Husband did not want to go and said he won't go back. Oh, well. He does not like the Caribbean - and that I do not understand. We sat by the pool, went to beaches, out to dinner, and ate at home. There were 10 of us - all thrown together and having fun. My lip is a huge mess from sores. It was 10x its size and that is no exaggeration.


Do you think you are allergic to sea food? So sorry! I hope the sores get well soon. xx


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

That moment when you try to explain to Jesus how hard your life has been lately.
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10208626659324555&set=a.1769460076932.215311.1252137766&type=3&theater


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.arealme.com/left-right-brain/en/
I am 50/50.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know that look.


A couple of our cats know how to give that look too!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That moment when you try to explain to Jesus how hard your life has been lately.
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10208626659324555&set=a.1769460076932.215311.1252137766&type=3&theater


  Puts life into perspective doesn't it? I've never been able to watch that movie to the end.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.arealme.com/left-right-brain/en/
> I am 50/50.


I'm left brained


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

A friend sent this to me shocking isn't it?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh your lips are in fashion and didn't cost what some women pay to have botox shot into their lips.
> 
> Really am sorry about your lips.


You are funny, YL. Right botox.... :-D :-D


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Do you think you are allergic to sea food? So sorry! I hope the sores get well soon. xx


No, not seafood. The sun is it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> A friend sent this to me shocking isn't it?


I never liked her anyway. Wouldn't watch her and now definitely won't.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Puts life into perspective doesn't it? I've never been able to watch that movie to the end.


I have never seen it either except the end. I am planning watching it this year when it comes back on. I am awed that He would go thru all of that for us. I am so thankful He did but it tears me up to see it on the screen.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm left brained


No way you are a lefter. 100%? :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> She has been on my "no go" or "not watch" list for years.


Mine too. :thumbdown:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> CB - you can distract Chewy and protect your toes :lol:


My Ozzy is like that, right down to that look.I can out stare him. CB needs to practice that, it's a good skill to have.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm left brained


Me too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> A friend sent this to me shocking isn't it?


never like her after her TV show she divorce her husband had face lift and didn't need it and more on losing weight. She was the nastiess person on tv and she has not changed.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> CB - you can distract Chewy and protect your toes :lol:


The wild Willie look and today Poor Willie was sick took him to our vet also our neighbor. He was so sick wouldn't eat and didn't even want to meow for me. She gave him a shot and IV and some kitty food to help his tummy. He threw up a huge hair ball. Then she cut his nails. All that and only 4 dollars. She is another neighbor am glad I have. He is better tonight infact he keeps begging for food. But can only feed him a bit as vet said tummy needs time to calm down. but he was on my lap tonight talking to me. If not better tomorrow has to go backin but he seems to be feeling better.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Joey how was your weekend with Grandson? did you get some down time before starting back to work? Hope so.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Me too.


I am brainless???? as usual did not want me to enter.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Do you know what happen to Solo's cooties creeping crude?

Or what happen from picking on chewy?

Well they sent me visitors. 

Cootie one /me zero

I would make a good stuffing for Turkey as I am stuff up.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No way you are a lefter. 100%? :lol:


  only 57% -- I make good use of left brain logic and analysis to stay on the right side of the issues!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> My Ozzy is like that, right down to that look.I can out stare him. CB needs to practice that, it's a good skill to have.


Ozzy's look when being out-stared


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> The wild Willie look and today Poor Willie was sick took him to our vet also our neighbor. He was so sick wouldn't eat and didn't even want to meow for me. She gave him a shot and IV and some kitty food to help his tummy. He threw up a huge hair ball. Then she cut his nails. All that and only 4 dollars. She is another neighbor am glad I have. He is better tonight infact he keeps begging for food. But can only feed him a bit as vet said tummy needs time to calm down. but he was on my lap tonight talking to me. If not better tomorrow has to go backin but he seems to be feeling better.


Poor Willie - those hairballs are awful. I'm so glad he's feeling a little better. You have wonderful neighbours Yarnie!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Do you know what happen to Solo's cooties creeping crude?
> 
> Or what happen from picking on chewy?
> 
> ...


You shouldn't have left out the welcome mat Yarnie. Now the question is do you take your own advice and punish those nasty cooties or do you spoil them with ice cream and chocolate??

(sorry you're not feeling well)


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

It looks strange and sounds strange


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Ozzy's look when being out-stared


hey you looking at me. :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You shouldn't have left out the welcome mat Yarnie. Now the question is do you take your own advice and punish those nasty cooties or do you spoil them with ice cream and chocolate??
> 
> (sorry you're not feeling well)


no ice cream for them and not chocolate either. Honey nad brandy heating on the stove. If that doesn't work tomorrow boiling water and towel .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It looks strange and sounds strange
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I want a tuna fish sandwich I just feel like a tuna fish sandwich.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

boy my spelling is awful and I don't really care.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I want a tuna fish sandwich I just feel like a tuna fish sandwich.


Yarnie --- go make yourself a tuna sandwich! And now that you mention it, please make one for me too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

How is the book coming? The ring of three circles.

I see you have gotten up to chapter 2. Much material out there.

Have you thought of doing one on The godess of many faces and nosy too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> no ice cream for them and not chocolate either. Honey nad brandy heating on the stove. If that doesn't work tomorrow boiling water and towel .


Honey and brandy should ease up your stuffiness and give you a good night's sleep.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Going to bed. Turn off the lights for me in the club house. 

tuna sandwich tomorrow and will make you one too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> How is the book coming? The ring of three circles.
> 
> I see you have gotten up to chapter 2. Much material out there.
> 
> Have you thought of doing one on The godess of many faces and nosy too.


Gosh Yarnie, the raw material builds up faster than can be read and written! Chapter 3 was the "Pretzel that Bites Back" - the back biting just keeps going on and on. Then pile on the lies, hyprocrisy and fake moral outrage .....


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> This is the first time he was here without one of his brothers. He was bored, when he was in the house with us.
> I have a cold, E went to church with Opa, and I stayed home. His mom came to get him in the afternoon, I was to tired to drive. I needed the extra sleep. I am much better today.


Joeys and Yarnie I hope you didn't catch Solo and my cooties. I am glad you are feeling better. Get as much sleep as you can. XX


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Ozzy's look when being out-stared


He has to be kin to that grumpy cat.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> My Ozzy is like that, right down to that look.I can out stare him. CB needs to practice that, it's a good skill to have.


I will start staring tomorrow. I will let you know how it goes. :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> The wild Willie look and today Poor Willie was sick took him to our vet also our neighbor. He was so sick wouldn't eat and didn't even want to meow for me. She gave him a shot and IV and some kitty food to help his tummy. He threw up a huge hair ball. Then she cut his nails. All that and only 4 dollars. She is another neighbor am glad I have. He is better tonight infact he keeps begging for food. But can only feed him a bit as vet said tummy needs time to calm down. but he was on my lap tonight talking to me. If not better tomorrow has to go backin but he seems to be feeling better.


I hope you and Willie will be better tomorrow.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It looks strange and sounds strange
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Gosh Yarnie, the raw material builds up faster than can be read and written! Chapter 3 was the "Pretzel that Bites Back" - the back biting just keeps going on and on. Then pile on the lies, hyprocrisy and fake moral outrage .....


Yes
Yes
Yes
:thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> The wild Willie look and today Poor Willie was sick took him to our vet also our neighbor. He was so sick wouldn't eat and didn't even want to meow for me. She gave him a shot and IV and some kitty food to help his tummy. He threw up a huge hair ball. Then she cut his nails. All that and only 4 dollars. She is another neighbor am glad I have. He is better tonight infact he keeps begging for food. But can only feed him a bit as vet said tummy needs time to calm down. but he was on my lap tonight talking to me. If not better tomorrow has to go backin but he seems to be feeling better.


Oh, I am glad willie is better. You do have a good neighbor. Hugs.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> boy my spelling is awful and I don't really care.


How is this?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

It looks good



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1709366292649346


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> This is the first time he was here without one of his brothers. He was bored, when he was in the house with us.
> I have a cold, E went to church with Opa, and I stayed home. His mom came to get him in the afternoon, I was to tired to drive. I needed the extra sleep. I am much better today.


I'm glad that you're feeling better Joey. Hope your cold is gone by now.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Oh, I am glad willie is better. You do have a good neighbor. Hugs.


How is Willie today Yarnie? Hope the brandy and honey did their job and thay you're feeling better too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It looks good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Sorry not on busy . Look's like Willie is going to the vet again. Using litter boxs in one day full. Usual litter box changed twice a week. Vet off today so will go in tomorrow. 

Feel ucky today.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Sorry not on busy . Look's like Willie is going to the vet again. Using litter boxs in one day full. Usual litter box changed twice a week. Vet off today so will go in tomorrow.
> 
> Feel ucky today.


Oh, dear YL. Sorry you feel bad today. Also, Willie. Oh, dear. Hugs and love to you.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Sorry not on busy . Look's like Willie is going to the vet again. Using litter boxs in one day full. Usual litter box changed twice a week. Vet off today so will go in tomorrow.
> 
> Feel ucky today.


So sorry Yarnie. Hope you and Willie are feeling a lot better soon.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Ozzy's look when being out-stared


That's the look. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Do you know what happen to Solo's cooties creeping crude?
> 
> Or what happen from picking on chewy?
> 
> ...


Yarnie, I'm sorry you got the Cooties. I say overmedicate with ice cream. Calories don't count when you are sick. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I will start staring tomorrow. I will let you know how it goes. :lol:


Use the stare that you use on your DH and the kids. That ought to keep the little monster in his place.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Sorry not on busy . Look's like Willie is going to the vet again. Using litter boxs in one day full. Usual litter box changed twice a week. Vet off today so will go in tomorrow.
> 
> Feel ucky today.


Sorry, Yarnie. I hope you feel better and that the vet can help Willie.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Sorry, Yarnie. I hope you feel better and that the vet can help Willie.


Hi Bonnie - it's so great to see you! How are you doing? How is your latest blanket coming along?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Just stopped by for a minute. I finished the chairs I was painting and hoped to get pictures on the computer by now, but I couldn't do it. Maybe in the morning. Cataract surgery tomorrow. Maybe that will slow me down for a while and I can get back on Denim.

I just had time to read this last page - all about cooties and monsters and staring - and I don't have time to catch up! I just hope the vet and the staring take care of the cooties and the monsters! Of course, we are talking about Yarnie and CB - cooties and monsters are in deep trouble!

But I will have time soon to be back on Denim. I miss you all. You're such good friends, and I have been a bad one - forgive me. I'll do better.

Hugs,
Bonnie


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hi Bonnie - it's so great to see you! How are you doing? How is your latest blanket coming along?


Wow - that was quick, WCK! The latest blanket was coming along fine - until I realized yesterday that I had purled a row instead of knitting it. So I had to tink about 500 stitches! Good discipline - maybe I won't get distracted again. I'm almost 1/3 finished - very excited to be using the circulars! Thanks to all of you for your help with that - and WCK for the picture that brought it home!

I hope all is well with you. I've really enjoyed your posts on FB. Take care - I hope to be back on here soon.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Just stopped by for a minute. I finished the chairs I was painting and hoped to get pictures on the computer by now, but I couldn't do it. Maybe in the morning. Cataract surgery tomorrow. Maybe that will slow me down for a while and I can get back on Denim.
> 
> I just had time to read this last page - all about cooties and monsters and staring - and I don't have time to catch up! I just hope the vet and the staring take care of the cooties and the monsters! Of course, we are talking about Yarnie and CB - cooties and monsters are in deep trouble!
> 
> ...


Thinking of you when you have your surgery tomorrow; prayers for success and better vision. My Mom was so pleased with her results.

You're a very good friend Bonnie! We've missed you and are happy to see you whenever you have a moment. Hugs back!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Sorry not on busy . Look's like Willie is going to the vet again. Using litter boxs in one day full. Usual litter box changed twice a week. Vet off today so will go in tomorrow.
> 
> Feel ucky today.


You and wild willie need to go to the dr. You need to be looked at and you may need some meds.
Joeys are you feeling better?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Use the stare that you use on your DH and the kids. That ought to keep the little monster in his place.


I don't want Chewy is be afraid of me. My DD said when I am mad and do the stare I also flare my nostrils. Puppies may not be able to handle staring and nostrils flaring at the same time. If it works I will be doing it . I have had lots of practice.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Just stopped by for a minute. I finished the chairs I was painting and hoped to get pictures on the computer by now, but I couldn't do it. Maybe in the morning. Cataract surgery tomorrow. Maybe that will slow me down for a while and I can get back on Denim.
> 
> I just had time to read this last page - all about cooties and monsters and staring - and I don't have time to catch up! I just hope the vet and the staring take care of the cooties and the monsters! Of course, we are talking about Yarnie and CB - cooties and monsters are in deep trouble!
> 
> ...


Praying all will go well with your surgery tomorrow. Dh had it done and it was a breeze.
Then we insist you come back more to visit. We miss you! We have needed someone to spit and cuss for us . There is no one that can do it like you can. Come back soon! xx♥


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Praying all will go well with your surgery tomorrow. Dh had it done and it was a breeze.
> Then we insist you come back more to visit. We miss you! We have needed someone to spit and cuss for us . There is no one that can do it like you can. Come back soon! xx♥


Thanks, CB!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Bon, praying for you and your surgery. Please tell us how you are. Hugs.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Just time for a note. Wednesday was not a good day. One of my co-workers was in an accident, and is paralyzed from waist down. Then my boss's sister had a heart attack. Both are in their 50's. Prayers are needed for both families. Thanks for being prayer warriors.


Joey, oh, no. My heart is breaking for both people and their families. Paralyzed. Heart attack. My prayers are for these people and families. Please let us know how they are doing. I hope they both get better. I am hoping that the paralysis is not permanent.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Bon, praying your surgery goes well & you return to us soon. Hugs!

Joey, so sorry to hear your bad news & don't know names, but praying for Joey's friends! You be careful with that slick roads, ice & snow!

We had another tornado about 15 miles from us so this makes 6 this season! Our park had damage (mild) during the last one so it is scary as we don't have anywhere for safety!

DH not working much at all as fields still muddy & getting too late to plant some crops. We may return home sooner than planned, but they had blizzard conditions yesterday north of our home! Yuk!

Our refrigerator gave out so must buy another one so looking for a used one, but they are horrible! DH said we may just have to suck it up & buy a new one that will work! The used ones sell for $200. To $400! Pricey I think then you don't know if it works or how long!

We are using a cooler with ice until we decide what to do!

Take care to all of you, hugs, Janie.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Just time for a note. Wednesday was not a good day. One of my co-workers was in an accident, and is paralyzed from waist down. Then my boss's sister had a heart attack. Both are in their 50's. Prayers are needed for both families. Thanks for being prayer warriors.


Lord we lift up these families during their time of crisis. Father there is nothing You can't handle. I ask You tend to them with Your tender Mercies right now in Jesus Name. To You be the Glory in their lives. We thank You for what you are going to do . Our lives are in You. We move and have our being. In Jesus Name we agree. Amen.♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Yarnie, I'm sorry you got the Cooties. I say overmedicate with ice cream. Calories don't count when you are sick. Hope you feel better soon.


 :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Bon, praying your surgery goes well & you return to us soon. Hugs!
> 
> Joey, so sorry to hear your bad news & don't know names, but praying for Joey's friends! You be careful with that slick roads, ice & snow!
> 
> ...


I am thankful for your protection during the storms. God is Good.
I know you will make the right decision with the fridge and the timing on going home.
Love to all. Another afternoon at Dr. with Mama. Just check ups. She is doing so much better since the oxygen . I know she will get a better report today .


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Lord we lift up these families during their time of crisis. Father there is nothing You can't handle. I ask You tend to them with Your tender Mercies right now in Jesus Name. To You be the Glory in their lives. We thank You for what you are going to do . Our lives are in You. We move and have our being. In Jesus Name we agree. Amen.♥


Amen.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks, CB!


Nice to see you Bon. Good luck with the surgery tomorrow.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am thankful for your protection during the storms. God is Good.
> I know you will make the right decision with the fridge and the timing on going home.
> Love to all. Another afternoon at Dr. with Mama. Just check ups. She is doing so much better since the oxygen . I know she will get a better report today .


Good news about your mother CB.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Good news about your mother CB.


Yes, glad to hear about your mom. Great news.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am thankful for your protection during the storms. God is Good.
> I know you will make the right decision with the fridge and the timing on going home.
> Love to all. Another afternoon at Dr. with Mama. Just check ups. She is doing so much better since the oxygen . I know she will get a better report today .


Yes, until you go on oxygen, you don't know how much better you feel. I do go out without as I don't have a portable O2 apparatus, but not very long. Your mom will be able to feel better & think better too as it improves the mind!

Yarnie thinks her spelling gets bad but when I need O2, I can barely make sense in a sentence much less spell!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Laneway, interesting info on oxygen.
CB, so glad you've seen improvement in you r Mom.

gotbc=ack from cataract sure. Went so well - painless and a fascinating experience. 

Can't type well - lots of typos - because my glasses don't fit over the eye patch/shield. I get to take it off in a few minutes for pills. YayQ

Really, not bad at all. If you have to do it, do not be afraid. Now - time for drops. Thank you for your prayers! I appreciate that so much.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Laneway, interesting info on oxygen.
> CB, so glad you've seen improvement in you r Mom.
> 
> gotbc=ack from cataract sure. Went so well - painless and a fascinating experience.
> ...


Great news Bonn! You will be fine now.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Great news Bonn! You will be fine now.


Bon, I am so glad to hear your cataract surgery went well. I'm interested in your experience. You said it was fascinating. Hope you tell us why you think so.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Laneway, interesting info on oxygen.
> CB, so glad you've seen improvement in you r Mom.
> 
> gotbc=ack from cataract sure. Went so well - painless and a fascinating experience.
> ...


Glad you are feeling perky! Hugs!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Just time for a note. Wednesday was not a good day. One of my co-workers was in an accident, and is paralyzed from waist down. Then my boss's sister had a heart attack. Both are in their 50's. Prayers are needed for both families. Thanks for being prayer warriors.


I'm so sorry to hear that Joey. I will add both families to my prayers.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Bon, praying your surgery goes well & you return to us soon. Hugs!
> 
> Joey, so sorry to hear your bad news & don't know names, but praying for Joey's friends! You be careful with that slick roads, ice & snow!
> 
> ...


That must have been frightening to have those tornados so close to you Janie. I hope you stay safe and have a good journey back north when the time comes.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am thankful for your protection during the storms. God is Good.
> I know you will make the right decision with the fridge and the timing on going home.
> Love to all. Another afternoon at Dr. with Mama. Just check ups. She is doing so much better since the oxygen . I know she will get a better report today .


How did the appointment go CB? Glad to hear that your Mama is getting used to the oxygen and doing better. Did you start your socks?

My Mama was at the doc today too - an infection or inflammation under her thumb nail.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Laneway, interesting info on oxygen.
> CB, so glad you've seen improvement in you r Mom.
> 
> gotbc=ack from cataract sure. Went so well - painless and a fascinating experience.
> ...


Happy to hear the surgery went well Bonnie.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Yarnie - how are you and Willie doing today?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How did the appointment go CB? Glad to hear that your Mama is getting used to the oxygen and doing better. Did you start your socks?
> 
> My Mama was at the doc today too - an infection or inflammation under her thumb nail.


My mother got another good report. She wasn't happy that both drs told her she would never get off the oxygen but she will have to live with it.

No I didn't start the socks. I have had way too much on my plate but I have good advice from a friend. 

What did the dr say caused your mother's infection? I am glad she found out in time.

Was she having any other problems?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My mother got another good report. She wasn't happy that both drs told her she would never get off the oxygen but she will have to live with it.
> 
> No I didn't start the socks. I have had way too much on my plate but I have good advice from a friend.
> 
> ...


I sent you an email - another amazing story.

Moving around with the oxygen might be inconvenient but she is "living" with it so that's good news. And it doesn't hurt that she gets a little more attention from people like the young fellow that prayed for her.

My Mama has me rolling my eyes sometimes -- somethings she is very quick to talk to the doc, but she didn't do anything about her thumb for almost 3 weeks :roll: She keeps her nails quite long and the nail started going very soft and turning colour and oozing. They sent a swab to the lab so will know more in a few days.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> God has answered prayers, after a night in the hospital and many tests, no heart attack, just stress. She can learn to live with it and change her life to reduce stress.
> 
> RB will be having surgery Friday. So it will be wait upon the Lord. He is teaching us patience. Thanks for the prayers.


That is good news about your friend didn't have a heart attack. 
Let us know how RB does after surgery. Lord we pray in the Name of Jesus for good results in RB's surgery tomorrow. All the Glory belongs to You in both families lives as they go thru the recovery period. May their spirit and bodies be renewed thru You. In Jesus Name I pray.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I sent you an email - another amazing story.
> 
> Moving around with the oxygen might be inconvenient but she is "living" with it so that's good news. And it doesn't hurt that she gets a little more attention from people like the young fellow that prayed for her.
> 
> My Mama has me rolling my eyes sometimes -- somethings she is very quick to talk to the doc, but she didn't do anything about her thumb for almost 3 weeks :roll: She keeps her nails quite long and the nail started going very soft and turning colour and oozing. They sent a swab to the lab so will know more in a few days.


I got your email. Shaking my head while rolling my eyes.

Do you think your mother will loose the nail? Both of my sons lost their toe nails to an infection. Both had surgery to cut the nail and we had to roll cotton up into the wounds and lots of antibiotic. It was when they were young and didn't mention until their toes were rotten. I am glad they sent a swab to the lab but sometimes it takes a little while to come back. I pray there is nothing serious and meds will take care of her infection. She is not a diabetic is she? Parents are hard to raise.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> God has answered prayers, after a night in the hospital and many tests, no heart attack, just stress. She can learn to live with it and change her life to reduce stress.
> 
> RB will be having surgery Friday. So it will be wait upon the Lord. He is teaching us patience. Thanks for the prayers.


Oh, such good news that it was not a heart attack. I will pray for the healing of RB. Please tell us how the surgery goes.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

While waiting on my mother at the dr yesterday I was bored. I didn't take any knitting so I had to do something. I sat and figured out my mother's sweater pattern . Then a lady came in and I looked at her long sweater with fringe and figured her pattern out.I think hers was homemade but Mama's was not. Does anyone else do this?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> While waiting on my mother at the dr yesterday I was bored. I didn't take any knitting so I had to do something. I sat and figured out my mother's sweater pattern . Then a lady came in and I looked at her long sweater with fringe and figured her pattern out.I think hers was homemade but Mama's was not. Does anyone else do this?


I take knitting to the doctor's all the time. Everywhere I go, actually... That's crazy - right?

Got a phone call. Remember the person close to me who committed suicide just before Christmas. I got a call from his mom and she is coming for lunch with Grandma tomorrow. I am so happy. Honored, really.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I take knitting to the doctor's all the time. Everywhere I go, actually... That's crazy - right?
> 
> Got a phone call. Remember the person close to me who committed suicide just before Christmas. I got a call from his mom and she is coming for lunch with Grandma tomorrow. I am so happy. Honored, really.


That is wonderful LL. You can lean on each other during the mourning time together. You were good to their son and gs. Good for you.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is wonderful LL. You can lean on each other during the mourning time together. You were good to their son and gs. Good for you.


Love just spreads. It's wonderful. She knows that I loved him and treated him as a son.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Love just spreads. It's wonderful. She knows that I loved him and treated him as a son.


1 Corinthians 13:48a

Love suffers long and is kind; love does not envy; love does not parade itself, is not puffed up; does not behave rudely, does not seek its own, is not provoked, thinks no evil; does not rejoice in iniquity, but rejoices in the truth; bears all things, believes all things, hopes all things, endures all things.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

It's good to hear that all the health issues are proceeding in a positive way. All the patients will have to learn to deal with their conditions. It will take some getting use to, but what is the alternative?

Bon, glad your surgery went well. Will your other eye need to be done in the future?

LL, enjoy your time with your friends.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

It's good to hear that all the health issues are proceeding in a positive way. All the patients will have to learn to deal with their conditions. It will take some getting use to, but what is the alternative?

Bon, glad your surgery went well. Will your other eye need to be done in the future?

LL, enjoy your time with your friends.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> 1 Corinthians 13:48a
> 
> Love suffers long and is kind; love does not envy; love does not parade itself, is not puffed up; does not behave rudely, does not seek its own, is not provoked, thinks no evil; does not rejoice in iniquity, but rejoices in the truth; bears all things, believes all things, hopes all things, endures all things.


Oh, that is so beautiful. Thank you, CB. Amen.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> It's good to hear that all the health issues are proceeding in a positive way. All the patients will have to learn to deal with their conditions. It will take some getting use to, but what is the alternative?
> 
> Bon, glad your surgery went well. Will your other eye need to be done in the future?
> 
> LL, enjoy your time with your friends.


Thank you, Solo. We are like family.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Was it just me or did the debate last night equal the pettiness and childishness of the feud that was going on here on KP? Perhaps those 3 candidates should be disabled also. 

Rubio continued the childless behavior this AM at his rally. He was making fun of Trump's tweets and a word Trump was using. Rubio was making fun of Trump's use of the word choke and Trump's spelling of choke. From what I've seen, Trump is correct in the usage and spelling, which makes Rubio more the fool.

Are the candidates that desperate that they have to resort to this level of behavior in order to win the nomination? Is this how our Senators should behave? I've lost all respect for the two of them.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Was it just me or did the debate last night equal the pettiness and childishness of the feud that was going on here on KP? Perhaps those 3 candidates should be disabled also.
> 
> Rubio continued the childless behavior this AM at his rally. He was making fun of Trump's tweets and a word Trump was using. Rubio was making fun of Trump's use of the word choke and Trump's spelling of choke. From what I've seen, Trump is correct in the usage and spelling, which makes Rubio more the fool.
> 
> Are the candidates that desperate that they have to resort to this level of behavior in order to win the nomination? Is this how our Senators should behave? I've lost all respect for the two of them.


This country is in trouble.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> 1 Corinthians 13:48a
> 
> Love suffers long and is kind; love does not envy; love does not parade itself, is not puffed up; does not behave rudely, does not seek its own, is not provoked, thinks no evil; does not rejoice in iniquity, but rejoices in the truth; bears all things, believes all things, hopes all things, endures all things.


Thank you CB as you know the BIBLE so well & have a verse for every heartacke. You are blessed. Hugs!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> This country is in trouble.


We are and have been for over 7 yrs.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you, Solo. We are like family.


LL, I had a classmate hang herself for what the family doesn't know why -- she just did it! Shocking to say the least as family said she appeared happy, was married & had small grandchildren!

Guess depression is a deep rooted thing & people hide it very well!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> LL, I had a classmate hang herself for what the family doesn't know why -- she just did it! Shocking to say the least as family said she appeared happy, was married & had small grandchildren!
> 
> Guess depression is a deep rooted thing & people hide it very well!


I am sorry to hear that Janie. I lost a cousin 2 years ago to suicide.It was a great surprise to all of the family and his friends. No one would have ever thought he would kill himself. He was a very supportive person, always willing to help anyone. He adored his family. We miss him so much. He was my favorite cousin as we grew up together living a few streets over. It is a mystery why people kill themselves when they have people that love them. So sad .


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thank you CB as you know the BIBLE so well & have a verse for every heartacke. You are blessed. Hugs!


Yes, she is blessed. She is a gift to us all.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We are and have been for over 7 yrs.


Yes, and I fear it is getting worse. Much worse.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am sorry to hear that Janie. I lost a cousin 2 years ago to suicide.It was a great surprise to all of the family and his friends. No one would have ever thought he would kill himself. He was a very supportive person, always willing to help anyone. He adored his family. We miss him so much. He was my favorite cousin as we grew up together living a few streets over. It is a mystery why people kill themselves when they have people that love them. So sad .


And I lost a cousin to suicide, just almost exactly, a year ago...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Cats Who Forgot how to Cat. Yarnie, I think Willie is in there too...




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=777954072348516


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi - I finally got the pictures in my computer. Here are the chairs. They were so much fun to do!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Couldn't get pictures transferred. Still trying...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Closeups: Well, what worked for the first pic won't work for the closeups. I thought I did it exactly the same way. ????
I'll try again later.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Hi - I finally got the pictures in my computer. Here are the chairs. They were so much fun to do!


The chairs turned out so cute Bonn. I know the babies love their special chairs.♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

My DD sent me this song. 




Wow! Very moving.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> God has answered prayers, after a night in the hospital and many tests, no heart attack, just stress. She can learn to live with it and change her life to reduce stress.
> 
> RB will be having surgery Friday. So it will be wait upon the Lord. He is teaching us patience. Thanks for the prayers.


I'm glad your friend didn't have a heart attack Joey; and will continue with prayers for your other friend for a successful surgery.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> While waiting on my mother at the dr yesterday I was bored. I didn't take any knitting so I had to do something. I sat and figured out my mother's sweater pattern . Then a lady came in and I looked at her long sweater with fringe and figured her pattern out.I think hers was homemade but Mama's was not. Does anyone else do this?


 :lol: I had a friend that followed a woman around the grocery store to figure out her cable pattern. The woman started giving her strange looks after a couple of aisles, so she admitted that she was counting stitch repeats! Sometimes I figure out shawls, hats or scarves - but not sweaters (unless someone asks).


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I take knitting to the doctor's all the time. Everywhere I go, actually... That's crazy - right?
> 
> Got a phone call. Remember the person close to me who committed suicide just before Christmas. I got a call from his mom and she is coming for lunch with Grandma tomorrow. I am so happy. Honored, really.


Have a wonderful lunch LL! It will mean a lot for all of you to share memories and tell stories.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> 1 Corinthians 13:48a
> 
> Love suffers long and is kind; love does not envy; love does not parade itself, is not puffed up; does not behave rudely, does not seek its own, is not provoked, thinks no evil; does not rejoice in iniquity, but rejoices in the truth; bears all things, believes all things, hopes all things, endures all things.


One of my favourites - thanks CB!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The chairs turned out so cute Bonn. I know the babies love their special chairs.♥


Thanks. I've seen some of your painting - mine is amateur hour, but I enjoyed them. They like having their names on them. Paul likes minecraft - that's why he has the checks. Mary likes PINK. Of course.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am sorry to hear that Janie. I lost a cousin 2 years ago to suicide.It was a great surprise to all of the family and his friends. No one would have ever thought he would kill himself. He was a very supportive person, always willing to help anyone. He adored his family. We miss him so much. He was my favorite cousin as we grew up together living a few streets over. It is a mystery why people kill themselves when they have people that love them. So sad .


Some forms of depression are caused by improper chemical or hormone balances that take a person to such depths that they don't see a way out of the darkness. They can mask these feelings for a while but then start to believe that their families would be better off without them. Some prescription drugs also increase the risk of deep depression.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Hi - I finally got the pictures in my computer. Here are the chairs. They were so much fun to do!


I love the chairs Bonnie, you did a wonderful job of painting them and the grands must love having their own personalized chairs.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My DD sent me this song.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it was! Thanks for sharing CB


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Hi - I finally got the pictures in my computer. Here are the chairs. They were so much fun to do!


They are beautiful!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Have a wonderful lunch LL! It will mean a lot for all of you to share memories and tell stories.


Yes, I must support her.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Have a wonderful lunch LL! It will mean a lot for all of you to share memories and tell stories.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, I must support her.


You mean a lot to them, LL.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Laneway, interesting info on oxygen.
> CB, so glad you've seen improvement in you r Mom.
> 
> gotbc=ack from cataract sure. Went so well - painless and a fascinating experience.
> ...


Just saw this after a couple of day - Laneway!? Sorry, Laneway! I think I'd better stick to Jane and Janie.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Happy to hear the surgery went well Bonnie.


Thanks, WCK.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> God has answered prayers, after a night in the hospital and many tests, no heart attack, just stress. She can learn to live with it and change her life to reduce stress.
> 
> RB will be having surgery Friday. So it will be wait upon the Lord. He is teaching us patience. Thanks for the prayers.


Good news - now your friend can reduce stress in her life. That's always a good thing.

I hope all goes went well with RB's surgery. You have a good way to see it - the Lord is teaching us patience. I'll have to remember that.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I got your email. Shaking my head while rolling my eyes.
> 
> Do you think your mother will loose the nail? Both of my sons lost their toe nails to an infection. Both had surgery to cut the nail and we had to roll cotton up into the wounds and lots of antibiotic. It was when they were young and didn't mention until their toes were rotten. I am glad they sent a swab to the lab but sometimes it takes a little while to come back. I pray there is nothing serious and meds will take care of her infection. She is not a diabetic is she? Parents are hard to raise.


CB - "parents are hard to raise" - my first chuckle of the day!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> 1 Corinthians 13:48a
> 
> Love suffers long and is kind; love does not envy; love does not parade itself, is not puffed up; does not behave rudely, does not seek its own, is not provoked, thinks no evil; does not rejoice in iniquity, but rejoices in the truth; bears all things, believes all things, hopes all things, endures all things.


Thank you, CB.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> It's good to hear that all the health issues are proceeding in a positive way. All the patients will have to learn to deal with their conditions. It will take some getting use to, but what is the alternative?
> 
> Bon, glad your surgery went well. Will your other eye need to be done in the future?
> 
> LL, enjoy your time with your friends.


Hi, Solo! Second eye in about two weeks.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Was it just me or did the debate last night equal the pettiness and childishness of the feud that was going on here on KP? Perhaps those 3 candidates should be disabled also.
> 
> Rubio continued the childless behavior this AM at his rally. He was making fun of Trump's tweets and a word Trump was using. Rubio was making fun of Trump's use of the word choke and Trump's spelling of choke. From what I've seen, Trump is correct in the usage and spelling, which makes Rubio more the fool.
> 
> Are the candidates that desperate that they have to resort to this level of behavior in order to win the nomination? Is this how our Senators should behave? I've lost all respect for the two of them.


I noticed that, too, Solo! Rubio said, "he spelled it c-h-o-k-e-r." And my husband and I looked at each other - that IS the way you spell choker. I haven't heard anyone mention THAT mistake on tv. Wish they would. I liked Rubio but I don't like him when he acts like this.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am sorry to hear that Janie. I lost a cousin 2 years ago to suicide.It was a great surprise to all of the family and his friends. No one would have ever thought he would kill himself. He was a very supportive person, always willing to help anyone. He adored his family. We miss him so much. He was my favorite cousin as we grew up together living a few streets over. It is a mystery why people kill themselves when they have people that love them. So sad .


Very sad.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Cats Who Forgot how to Cat. Yarnie, I think Willie is in there too...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Some forms of depression are caused by improper chemical or hormone balances that take a person to such depths that they don't see a way out of the darkness. They can mask these feelings for a while but then start to believe that their families would be better off without them. Some prescription drugs also increase the risk of deep depression.


Very hard. We had a neighbor whose son - handsome, successful, in his thirties, wife and toddler son - who shot himself. They had moved to another state, but he had grown up with our kids. It's such a terrible shock. He was bipolar. They knew it but still couldn't save him from that deep depression.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I love the chairs Bonnie, you did a wonderful job of painting them and the grands must love having their own personalized chairs.


Thanks, WCK. I told my daughter that they are very gracious gift recipients! Paul is seven, and Mary is five. They were very excited, and that made me so happy. Sweet children.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> You mean a lot to them, LL.


And they mean a lot to me, Bon.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

A couple of these were useful new tips for me -- using lemon kool-aid in the dishwasher (I use vinegar, but a pack of kool-aid might be cheaper) and baking soda with hydrogen peroxide to clean stained baking pans.

http://www.faithtap.com/5988/give-your-kitchen-a-deep-cleaning-with-these-helpful-hints/?k=1


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Funny, except maybe for the bike lane sign -- there are a few people that would like to take that one seriously


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Just saw this after a couple of day - Laneway!? Sorry, Laneway! I think I'd better stick to Jane and Janie.


You had surgery that day. How is your eye doing?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A couple of these were useful new tips for me -- using lemon kool-aid in the dishwasher (I use vinegar, but a pack of kool-aid might be cheaper) and baking soda with hydrogen peroxide to clean stained baking pans.
> 
> http://www.faithtap.com/5988/give-your-kitchen-a-deep-cleaning-with-these-helpful-hints/?k=1


I've tried a few of those tips. I couldn't get the pan scrubbing to work. I use vinegar and a drop or two of Dawn in my dishwasher every time. I know the soda in the fridge works also in the microwave.I will have to keep some of the others in mind. Thank you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Funny, except maybe for the bike lane sign -- there are a few people that would like to take that one seriously


 :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A couple of these were useful new tips for me -- using lemon kool-aid in the dishwasher (I use vinegar, but a pack of kool-aid might be cheaper) and baking soda with hydrogen peroxide to clean stained baking pans.
> 
> http://www.faithtap.com/5988/give-your-kitchen-a-deep-cleaning-with-these-helpful-hints/?k=1


The cool-aid was new to me, too. I like the idea - would make it smell good, too! I thought you could clean a sponge in the microwave, but I wasn't sure. My son won't use a kitchen sponge because he thinks they're dirty! I'll have to tell him about this.

Also, the coffee-maker cleaning was very helpful to me.

Thanks, WCK!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You had surgery that day. How is your eye doing?


It's doing fine. I'm surprised at how great things look. Very light-sensitive, though - dr said it goes away when the new lens settles in. I thought my drapes were dirty, now my "fixed" eye tells me they're really a lovely, clean white!

Also - no pain. It's amazing what they can do.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I've tried a few of those tips. I couldn't get the pan scrubbing to work. I use vinegar and a drop or two of Dawn in my dishwasher every time. I know the soda in the fridge works also in the microwave.I will have to keep some of the others in mind. Thank you.


I've given up on my baking pans because I use them so much. I always cover my cookie tins with aluminum foil. Too bad I didn't think of that until they were already "worn in."


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

CB, are we the only ones to vote on Super Tuesday? I think you do. I always love election day, especially if it's crowded. Makes me feel very patriotic. This time it's more important than ever.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> The cool-aid was new to me, too. I like the idea - would make it smell good, too! I thought you could clean a sponge in the microwave, but I wasn't sure. My son won't use a kitchen sponge because he thinks they're dirty! I'll have to tell him about this.
> 
> Also, the coffee-maker cleaning was very helpful to me.
> 
> Thanks, WCK!


I use the vinegar in the coffee pot but you have to run water thru a few times after. After I clean my wooden cutting board I put it in the microwave to kill the rest of the germs. I have alot of hand washer germaphobes here. :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> CB, are we the only ones to vote on Super Tuesday? I think you do. I always love election day, especially if it's crowded. Makes me feel very patriotic. This time it's more important than ever.


Yes we vote Tuesday too. I wear my sticker all day . I feel patriotic too. Seems DH and I are going to cancel each other out tho. He is voting Rubio and I am voting Cuz. Still two votes against the others. :-o


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I've given up on my baking pans because I use them so much. I always cover my cookie tins with aluminum foil. Too bad I didn't think of that until they were already "worn in."


Have you tried parchment paper on your cookie sheets. I use it but with 45 yo pans it only helps cleaning now. I still have my very first ones because you can't find good ones anymore.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> It's doing fine. I'm surprised at how great things look. Very light-sensitive, though - dr said it goes away when the new lens settles in. I thought my drapes were dirty, now my "fixed" eye tells me they're really a lovely, clean white!
> 
> Also - no pain. It's amazing what they can do.


That is great news. Will you still have to wear glasses? Dh had his done so he is not far side just has to wear reading glasses. I had RK and Lasik so I don't have to wear anything as of now.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks, WCK. I told my daughter that they are very gracious gift recipients! Paul is seven, and Mary is five. They were very excited, and that made me so happy. Sweet children.


The chairs are such a special gift that will always remind them of their Grandma. You also have a gift for story telling and I love hearing about your adventures.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> The cool-aid was new to me, too. I like the idea - would make it smell good, too! I thought you could clean a sponge in the microwave, but I wasn't sure. My son won't use a kitchen sponge because he thinks they're dirty! I'll have to tell him about this.
> 
> Also, the coffee-maker cleaning was very helpful to me.
> 
> Thanks, WCK!


I don't use sponges in the kitchen either. I haven't had a coffee maker for years - I use a manual Melitta drip filter and reheat coffee in the microwave.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Hi - I finally got the pictures in my computer. Here are the chairs. They were so much fun to do!


Well done Bon. The chairs are adorable. The little ones should get a lot of use out of them.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I noticed that, too, Solo! Rubio said, "he spelled it c-h-o-k-e-r." And my husband and I looked at each other - that IS the way you spell choker. I haven't heard anyone mention THAT mistake on tv. Wish they would. I liked Rubio but I don't like him when he acts like this.


I am wondering if the GOP establishment is not pushing for the other candidates to go after Trump in any way possible to get him to leave the Party. They are at a loss that Trump is still ahead in the polls and his popularity is growing and they don't seem to be able to do anything about it.

It will be interesting to see if Trump wins Texas as well as Florida. What will that say about Cruz and Rubio if they can't win their own states? interesting times ahead.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Very hard. We had a neighbor whose son - handsome, successful, in his thirties, wife and toddler son - who shot himself. They had moved to another state, but he had grown up with our kids. It's such a terrible shock. He was bipolar. They knew it but still couldn't save him from that deep depression.


Two friends of mine each had a child commit suicide recently. Both kids were into drugs and were depressed. One friend was in denial about her daughter's drug use so wouldn't get her the help she needed. It's still shocking to hear.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes we vote Tuesday too. I wear my sticker all day . I feel patriotic too. Seems DH and I are going to cancel each other out tho. He is voting Rubio and I am voting Cuz. Still two votes against the others. :-o


That's right. It's your right to vote. I'll be thinking of you on Tuesday!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Two friends of mine each had a child commit suicide recently. Both kids were into drugs and were depressed. One friend was in denial about her daughter's drug use so wouldn't get her the help she needed. It's still shocking to hear.


That's terribly sad.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I am wondering if the GOP establishment is not pushing for the other candidates to go after Trump in any way possible to get him to leave the Party. They are at a loss that Trump is still ahead in the polls and his popularity is growing and they don't seem to be able to do anything about it.
> 
> It will be interesting to see if Trump wins Texas as well as Florida. What will that say about Cruz and Rubio if they can't win their own states? interesting times ahead.


I wondered the same thing. I saw on Twitter that a reporter named Roger Stone was banned from CNN. I wondered why - clicked on it, and here's a link about a scheme to destroy Trump. I don't know how true it is, but I was shocked the other day to hear when the usually-a-gentleman Romney said, without any evidence, "There may be a bombshell" in Trump's records. Not like Romney, and I was disappointed. He wouldn't attack Obama, but now he's going after someone who's running.

Here's the link - it's not a long article, but it raised my eyebrows! I wonder what you think of it.

http://www.infowars.com/breaking-insider-leaks-koch-bros-rubio-plan-to-stop-trump/


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Two friends of mine each had a child commit suicide recently. Both kids were into drugs and were depressed. One friend was in denial about her daughter's drug use so wouldn't get her the help she needed. It's still shocking to hear.


That is sad when people are in denial over their kids drug abuse. I am sorry your friends have had to go thru all the suffering. It leaves such an impact on the families because they will always feel guilty . I would be the same way.XX


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I am wondering if the GOP establishment is not pushing for the other candidates to go after Trump in any way possible to get him to leave the Party. They are at a loss that Trump is still ahead in the polls and his popularity is growing and they don't seem to be able to do anything about it.
> 
> It will be interesting to see if Trump wins Texas as well as Florida. What will that say about Cruz and Rubio if they can't win their own states? interesting times ahead.


I am at a loss too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

photo of messed up skein of Caron Simply Soft. 

Top to bottom:

Skein - knitted a while - then yarn barf. Big knot - had to cut - see ball at bottom left.

Second - BIG yarn barf. Started untangling.

Third - suddenly - a birth! - a brand new skein, smooth and neat, a smaller version of its mother.

Fourth - baby skein had two ends, started rolling those. 

Total time : about an hour and a half last night. Today I decided to use the other skein of this lovely Caron Simply Soft Autumn Red. Can't find it. Is it possible I bought only one of these? 

Back to work untangling. Just thought I'd share. 

Is this the worst mess you've ever seen? Or has this happened to anyone else?

Have a lovely Sunday!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Well done Bon. The chairs are adorable. The little ones should get a lot of use out of them.


Thanks, Solo! Those are my last ones. I do enjoy painting, though. Maybe boxes? Maybe bird houses?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I know this is a knitting forum, but does anyone else like to paint? CB and Yarnie, I know you've done some lovely painting. Are you still doing that? 

Anybody else?

Just wondering.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> photo of messed up skein of Caron Simply Soft.
> 
> Top to bottom:
> 
> ...


Oh no that is a terrible mess. I have those all the time if it makes you feel any better. I even rewind my yard and get it caught in the winder. Maybe step away for a few minutes.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks, Solo! Those are my last ones. I do enjoy painting, though. Maybe boxes? Maybe bird houses?


You made the chairs so personal and cute. Don't uncut your work. Lots of people can't do that. You should try what ever you want to paint on. It is fun and relaxing.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I know this is a knitting forum, but does anyone else like to paint? CB and Yarnie, I know you've done some lovely painting. Are you still doing that?
> 
> Anybody else?
> 
> Just wondering.


Bon, unfortunately I don't paint - and my singing will break glass.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh no that is a terrible mess. I have those all the time if it makes you feel any better. I even rewind my yard and get it caught in the winder. Maybe step away for a few minutes.


That's good advice. Thanks, CB.

Why don't the yarn companies just mark the side we're supposed to pull? Or an industry standard - with the label facing you, always pull from the right (or left). Make it universal. ?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Bon, unfortunately I don't paint - and my singing will break glass.


We should sing together - mine breaks glass, too. :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You made the chairs so personal and cute. Don't uncut your work. Lots of people can't do that. You should try what ever you want to paint on. It is fun and relaxing.


Thanks. It is fun.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> We should sing together - mine breaks glass, too. :lol:


   :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I wondered the same thing. I saw on Twitter that a reporter named Roger Stone was banned from CNN. I wondered why - clicked on it, and here's a link about a scheme to destroy Trump. I don't know how true it is, but I was shocked the other day to hear when the usually-a-gentleman Romney said, without any evidence, "There may be a bombshell" in Trump's records. Not like Romney, and I was disappointed. He wouldn't attack Obama, but now he's going after someone who's running.
> 
> Here's the link - it's not a long article, but it raised my eyebrows! I wonder what you think of it.
> 
> http://www.infowars.com/breaking-insider-leaks-koch-bros-rubio-plan-to-stop-trump/


I definitely think there is a get rid of Trump thing going on within the Republican Party. Even Senator McConnell has been talking about getting rid of Trump. The RNC Chair also made noise about getting rid of Trump earlier this year, but has since changed his position. The establishment never thought Trump was a serious candidate or would get this far so now they are afraid that he will win the nomination. They are going to do whatever they can to see that Trump doesn't win. There's a big difference between the Republicans and Democrats. The Democrats will get behind whoever is nominated no matter what they think of them. Unfortunately the same can't be said of the Republicans. If the Republicans succeed in their quest, Trump will still run, as an Independent and take his supporters with him.

Putting Romney in is the wrong move. Romney lost himself the election in 2012 and many people haven't forgotten that. It's a mistake to bring him back. JMO.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I know this is a knitting forum, but does anyone else like to paint? CB and Yarnie, I know you've done some lovely painting. Are you still doing that?
> 
> Anybody else?
> 
> Just wondering.


I do. I have some gourds that I will eventually paint. I've painted on a number of wood items over the years.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Thinking of Yarnie and Wild Willie, both still not feeling well


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I wondered the same thing. I saw on Twitter that a reporter named Roger Stone was banned from CNN. I wondered why - clicked on it, and here's a link about a scheme to destroy Trump. I don't know how true it is, but I was shocked the other day to hear when the usually-a-gentleman Romney said, without any evidence, "There may be a bombshell" in Trump's records. Not like Romney, and I was disappointed. He wouldn't attack Obama, but now he's going after someone who's running.
> 
> Here's the link - it's not a long article, but it raised my eyebrows! I wonder what you think of it.
> 
> http://www.infowars.com/breaking-insider-leaks-koch-bros-rubio-plan-to-stop-trump/


Sounds like Tuesday will be a very interesting day.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:



> I definitely think there is a get rid of Trump thing going on within the Republican Party. Even Senator McConnell has been talking about getting rid of Trump. The RNC Chair also made noise about getting rid of Trump earlier this year, but has since changed his position. The establishment never thought Trump was a serious candidate or would get this far so now they are afraid that he will win the nomination. They are going to do whatever they can to see that Trump doesn't win. There's a big difference between the Republicans and Democrats. The Democrats will get behind whoever is nominated no matter what they think of them. Unfortunately the same can't be said of the Republicans. If the Republicans succeed in their quest, Trump will still run, as an Independent and take his supporters with him.
> 
> Putting Romney in is the wrong move. Romney lost himself the election in 2012 and many people haven't forgotten that. It's a mistake to bring him back. JMO.


I agree - the Democrats stand behind their candidate, even one who has a possible federal indictment hanging over her head. I felt that the establishment GOP ruined Romney's chances by talking him down so much that people thought nobody liked him. Now they've gotten Romney to do the same with Trump. I always thought Romney was such a gentleman, but this was a shock to me. Politics is a dirty business.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I do. I have some gourds that I will eventually paint. I've painted on a number of wood items over the years.


Oh, nice! I've seen painted gourds - very nice. I hope to try to paint some more soon. It's very rewarding - and sometimes quite a challenge for me!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds like Tuesday will be a very interesting day.


For sure, WCK! This is a crazy country, I'll admit!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thinking of Yarnie and Wild Willie, both still not feeling well


Oh, no. I hope they're both better soon.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> photo of messed up skein of Caron Simply Soft.
> 
> Top to bottom:
> 
> ...


You've got some work ahead of you! When you get yarn barf, it's usually easier if you start to rewind from the section connected to the skein of yarn instead of the beginning strand of yarn.

It's a very pretty shade of red. Is that part of your blanket?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I know this is a knitting forum, but does anyone else like to paint? CB and Yarnie, I know you've done some lovely painting. Are you still doing that?
> 
> Anybody else?
> 
> Just wondering.


I have no painting talent myself, but Solo has painted sets for her daughter's dance studio. There are some beautiful gourds that have been made into bird house that I saw on a website.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You've got some work ahead of you! When you get yarn barf, it's usually easier if you start to rewind from the section connected to the skein of yarn instead of the beginning strand of yarn.
> 
> It's a very pretty shade of red. Is that part of your blanket?


Thanks, WCK. The red is for the blanket. Spencer wanted dark teal, lime green, white, and a touch of bright red. I couldn't seem to get the bright red right in the design. I saw the autumn red and loved it. Later, I showed him both reds and asked which one he wanted. He said, "Hm. That's a hard decision. Why don't you pick?" So I'm using the dark red, and I'm putting one think stripe of bright red just because it was his first choice.
Too much info, I'm sure. :shock:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Bon, unfortunately I don't paint - and my singing will break glass.


I'm there with you LL


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I have no painting talent myself, but Solo has painted sets for her daughter's dance studio. There are some beautiful gourds that have been made into bird house that I saw on a website.


These are beautiful! I really don't know how to do anything like that. My flowers are in a group, but that's as fancy as I get. I'd like to learn to shade.

Did you make the Santa? I remember seeing a watermelon that you did, and it looked good enough to eat!

Thanks for these!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm off to untangle. Maybe I should watch the video "Tangled" while I work?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> That's good advice. Thanks, CB.
> 
> Why don't the yarn companies just mark the side we're supposed to pull? Or an industry standard - with the label facing you, always pull from the right (or left). Make it universal. ?


That would make our lives too easy :XD: I put a couple of fingers into each end and feel around for the side that seems the most relaxed. Sometimes it's still messy!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks, WCK. The red is for the blanket. Spencer wanted dark teal, lime green, white, and a touch of bright red. I couldn't seem to get the bright red right in the design. I saw the autumn red and loved it. Later, I showed him both reds and asked which one he wanted. He said, "Hm. That's a hard decision. Why don't you pick?" So I'm using the dark red, and I'm putting one think stripe of bright red just because it was his first choice.
> Too much info, I'm sure. :shock:


 :thumbup: Sounds like he will get just what he wanted! Did you do chairs for the older grands when they were young too?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> These are beautiful! I really don't know how to do anything like that. My flowers are in a group, but that's as fancy as I get. I'd like to learn to shade.
> 
> Did you make the Santa? I remember seeing a watermelon that you did, and it looked good enough to eat!
> 
> Thanks for these!


I can't take credit for these Bonnie - the pics came off the internet. We were talking about painted gourds a couple of weeks ago. I remember the watermelon, but I think it was CB that painted it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm there with you LL


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thinking of Yarnie and Wild Willie, both still not feeling well


Poor Willie and Yarnie. ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I agree - the Democrats stand behind their candidate, even one who has a possible federal indictment hanging over her head. I felt that the establishment GOP ruined Romney's chances by talking him down so much that people thought nobody liked him. Now they've gotten Romney to do the same with Trump. I always thought Romney was such a gentleman, but this was a shock to me. Politics is a dirty business.


Amen girl!
Who would want that job?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Poor Willie and Yarnie. ♥


I missed this. They still are not feeling well. Oh, dear. What is wrong. And what can we (I) do to help?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That would make our lives too easy :XD: I put a couple of fingers into each end and feel around for the side that seems the most relaxed. Sometimes it's still messy!


I've done that but didn't really know what I was fishing for. I'll have to remember - try for the most relaxed. Thanks, CB!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: Sounds like he will get just what he wanted! Did you do chairs for the older grands when they were young too?


No. By the time I decided to paint chairs, they were too big for them. I saw an adult-sized rocking chair that my sister had painted, and it was so pretty. That's what gave me the idea.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I can't take credit for these Bonnie - the pics came off the internet. We were talking about painted gourds a couple of weeks ago. I remember the watermelon, but I think it was CB that painted it.


You're right - it was CB. I just posted in the wrong place. Sorry WCK. Sorry CB.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Amen girl!
> Who would want that job?


I know. I always feel relieved for each person who drops out of the rat race. And when a president's term is over, I feel relieved for him. This time, though, no relief because he didn't really work all that hard or worry very much. This time the relief will be for the good old USA. (Unless we're getting more than the same.)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

CB, WCK reminded me that you had painted the beautiful watermelon. I knew it, but I just posted under WCK's comment. Maybe you'd like to post that picture again!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

We have owls on our place too; we hear them once in a while, but rarely see them. It startled me the first time this one lunged at the camera and it was so cute to see him stretching his leg.

http://www.heartsofpets.com/baby-owls-v1/


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> CB, WCK reminded me that you had painted the beautiful watermelon. I knew it, but I just posted under WCK's comment. Maybe you'd like to post that picture again!


That's ok Bonn. The watermelon I painted was from a dead tree in our yard that was over 100yrs old.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We have owls on our place too; we hear them once in a while, but rarely see them. It startled me the first time this one lunged at the camera and it was so cute to see him stretching his leg.
> 
> http://www.heartsofpets.com/baby-owls-v1/


Very cute.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Whenever I begin to feel alone, help me to remember that You are always with me. Sometimes the way seems dark but You are still there. Thank You, Lord.

So be strong and courageous! Do not be afraid and do not panic before them. For the LORD your God will personally go ahead of you. He will neither fail you nor abandon you.
Deuteronomy 31:6


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Amazing!
http://www.facebook.com/BBCOne/videos/vb.470911516262605/851829108170842/?type=2&theater


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Whenever I begin to feel alone, help me to remember that You are always with me. Sometimes the way seems dark but You are still there. Thank You, Lord.
> 
> So be strong and courageous! Do not be afraid and do not panic before them. For the LORD your God will personally go ahead of you. He will neither fail you nor abandon you.
> Deuteronomy 31:6


Amen. Thank you, CB, for writing this.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Happy Leap Day


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Happy Leap Day


So cute! Than you!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Whenever I begin to feel alone, help me to remember that You are always with me. Sometimes the way seems dark but You are still there. Thank You, Lord.
> 
> So be strong and courageous! Do not be afraid and do not panic before them. For the LORD your God will personally go ahead of you. He will neither fail you nor abandon you.
> Deuteronomy 31:6


Thanks CB.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Amazing!
> http://www.facebook.com/BBCOne/videos/vb.470911516262605/851829108170842/?type=2&theater


Wow - that little guy goes to a lot of work to impress the ladies! Amazing that he can create such a complex design.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Happy Leap Day


Happy Leap Day to you, WCK - and to everyone on Denim!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Happy Leap Day to you, WCK - and to everyone on Denim!


Same to you and everyone on DP!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Happy Leap Day


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=962083680507861


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> News about RB, my co worker. The surgery he had on Saturday was a success. He will now be able to move his head. But he is permanently paralyzed from his waist down. Pray for him and the family to adapt to his new life. I will be finishing the work he has started and he will be paid for it.
> 
> My work schedule has slowed down enough so I can visit him in the hospital on Thursday. Since the hospital is more than 50 miles away, I need several hours to make the trip worth while.


Joey, thank you for telling us how your coworker is. At least the surgery helped. It is far better than it was. I will pray for further healing. You are good to do his work and have him be paid. My prayers are with him and his family.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> News about RB, my co worker. The surgery he had on Saturday was a success. He will now be able to move his head. But he is permanently paralyzed from his waist down. Pray for him and the family to adapt to his new life. I will be finishing the work he has started and he will be paid for it.
> 
> My work schedule has slowed down enough so I can visit him in the hospital on Thursday. Since the hospital is more than 50 miles away, I need several hours to make the trip worth while.


Oh Joey that is good news at least what he can do. Praying for him. You have such a kind heart .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Glad to see you Bonn. Nice painting on chairs. Yarn barf not so much.

Have final started to feeling human again. Cat is on a special diet as has Kidney infection and blood showed up in his urine. Has to be on for 4 months and not cheap even Vet can't help with that. So just glad he is getting better. 

Still coughing at night but not bad as was. But at least getting sleep.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> News about RB, my co worker. The surgery he had on Saturday was a success. He will now be able to move his head. But he is permanently paralyzed from his waist down. Pray for him and the family to adapt to his new life. I will be finishing the work he has started and he will be paid for it.
> 
> My work schedule has slowed down enough so I can visit him in the hospital on Thursday. Since the hospital is more than 50 miles away, I need several hours to make the trip worth while.


 I will pray for him. That would be a hard adjustment. It's good of you to go that far to visit him.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Glad to see you Bonn. Nice painting on chairs. Yarn barf not so much.
> 
> Have final started to feeling human again. Cat is on a special diet as has Kidney infection and blood showed up in his urine. Has to be on for 4 months and not cheap even Vet can't help with that. So just glad he is getting better.
> 
> Still coughing at night but not bad as was. But at least getting sleep.


That's good news, Yarnie. Four months is a long time - sorry the medicine is so expensive.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> News about RB, my co worker. The surgery he had on Saturday was a success. He will now be able to move his head. But he is permanently paralyzed from his waist down. Pray for him and the family to adapt to his new life. I will be finishing the work he has started and he will be paid for it.
> 
> My work schedule has slowed down enough so I can visit him in the hospital on Thursday. Since the hospital is more than 50 miles away, I need several hours to make the trip worth while.


That is great news Joeys. I know RB will be happy to see you. That is a blessing he will get paid for the work he started. You are so nice to finish the work for him. You are a blessing to many people! XX ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Joey, thank you for telling us how your coworker is. At least the surgery helped. It is far better than it was. I will pray for further healing. You are good to do his work and have him be paid. My prayers are with him and his family.


LL how did your luncheon go Friday?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Glad to see you Bonn. Nice painting on chairs. Yarn barf not so much.
> 
> Have final started to feeling human again. Cat is on a special diet as has Kidney infection and blood showed up in his urine. Has to be on for 4 months and not cheap even Vet can't help with that. So just glad he is getting better.
> 
> Still coughing at night but not bad as was. But at least getting sleep.


I am glad you are felling better and sleeping. 
Willie will be better soon too. Seems like kidney infections are going around. Anytime there is blood in urine I panic. Good news the meds will help him. We love our pets.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> News about RB, my co worker. The surgery he had on Saturday was a success. He will now be able to move his head. But he is permanently paralyzed from his waist down. Pray for him and the family to adapt to his new life. I will be finishing the work he has started and he will be paid for it.
> 
> My work schedule has slowed down enough so I can visit him in the hospital on Thursday. Since the hospital is more than 50 miles away, I need several hours to make the trip worth while.


I'll continue to pray for RB and his family Joey; he will face a lot of adjustments, but made easier with the loving support of family and friends. Your support and generosity will mean a lot to him.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Glad to see you Bonn. Nice painting on chairs. Yarn barf not so much.
> 
> Have final started to feeling human again. Cat is on a special diet as has Kidney infection and blood showed up in his urine. Has to be on for 4 months and not cheap even Vet can't help with that. So just glad he is getting better.
> 
> Still coughing at night but not bad as was. But at least getting sleep.


Glad to hear that you are feeling better Yarnie. The cough will linger unfortunately and will eventually go away.

Glad kitty is doing better also.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Glad to see you Bonn. Nice painting on chairs. Yarn barf not so much.
> 
> Have final started to feeling human again. Cat is on a special diet as has Kidney infection and blood showed up in his urine. Has to be on for 4 months and not cheap even Vet can't help with that. So just glad he is getting better.
> 
> Still coughing at night but not bad as was. But at least getting sleep.


I'm glad that you're starting to feel a little better and able to sleep again. Poor Willie -- I hope he's feeling better soon too. Our Charlie and Hugo both had kidney/urinary tract problems when they got older. Vet said it is fairly common in older male cats. Is Willie's new food high on protein?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Glad to hear that you are feeling better Yarnie. The cough will linger unfortunately and will eventually go away.
> 
> Glad kitty is doing better also.


How are you doing Solo? Have the cooties been totally banished? Is your state voting today too?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

More pretty rocks for you CB


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I posted some hat pics. Even though I don't usually wear hats, I like the light weight slip stitch pattern so I think I'll make it again in colours for me.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-391650-1.html


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> LL how did your luncheon go Friday?


Hi, CB. Grandma came with mom. They need to talk and talk about what happened. The son hung in his dorm room for 2 days before anyone got wind. It was the family who called the police - or someone - to find out what was going on with their son. That is terrible that a freshman was not better looked after... They brought me a beautiful framed photo of him. Mom said that when he was 3 years old, without being asked, he would help his great-grandfather walk in his walker. Also, he tucked him in at night - at 3! This was a very special person. He cared so much.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> More pretty rocks for you CB


Pretty rocks. I will tell my family to go get me a lot of them. :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi, CB. Grandma came with mom. They need to talk and talk about what happened. The son hung in his dorm room for 2 days before anyone got wind. It was the family who called the police - or someone - to find out what was going on with their son. That is terrible that a freshman was not better looked after... They brought me a beautiful framed photo of him. Mom said that when he was 3 years old, without being asked, he would help his great-grandfather walk in his walker. Also, he tucked him in at night - at 3! This was a very special person. He cared so much.


Oh that is terrible about him being dead before anyone knew. That is a sweet story about his grandfather. I know you love the framed pic of him. You must have gave them a lot of comfort having you to talk to. XX


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Picture of the brat.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi, CB. Grandma came with mom. They need to talk and talk about what happened. The son hung in his dorm room for 2 days before anyone got wind. It was the family who called the police - or someone - to find out what was going on with their son. That is terrible that a freshman was not better looked after... They brought me a beautiful framed photo of him. Mom said that when he was 3 years old, without being asked, he would help his great-grandfather walk in his walker. Also, he tucked him in at night - at 3! This was a very special person. He cared so much.


Sounds like such a loving person LL; I'm glad you were able to share the memories with his Mom and Grandma. The photo is a wonderful keepsake for you.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Picture of the brat.


That's the picture of innocence CB! I can just see the caption "who is a brat, not me!" Looks like Jojo is getting used to his roommate :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gee tomorrow not electric for 4 hours changing lines electic company.

So why is it important??? Because this last weekend in the 50's. Snow was only in spots as it had melted. Today 2 inches of snow and highs in upper 20's. So with cold weather and no heat for four hours not good. Oh woe is me. 
Plus we have to have generator running to keep sump plump going in basement. As ground is not frozen and we live by river(creek). 

Well woe is me. 

WCK love the rocks.

Chewy what a cutie he is.

I have been sneezing my head off. Life can't live with it can't live with out it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi, CB. Grandma came with mom. They need to talk and talk about what happened. The son hung in his dorm room for 2 days before anyone got wind. It was the family who called the police - or someone - to find out what was going on with their son. That is terrible that a freshman was not better looked after... They brought me a beautiful framed photo of him. Mom said that when he was 3 years old, without being asked, he would help his great-grandfather walk in his walker. Also, he tucked him in at night - at 3! This was a very special person. He cared so much.


It is wonderful that you could sit and share with those two ladies. Sad but good for all of you. You are so kind to them


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm glad that you're starting to feel a little better and able to sleep again. Poor Willie -- I hope he's feeling better soon too. Our Charlie and Hugo both had kidney/urinary tract problems when they got older. Vet said it is fairly common in older male cats. Is Willie's new food high on protein?


yes but it also has medicine in it to hellp him pee. He was not drinking any water for last three days so call vet to see if there was something I could do to make him want to drink. Said to try adding tuna broth to water. So off I go. Must be a mom thing now the boys are grown need to be mom again to Willie. Worry about him he is 8 years old now. He has been so cuddlie this last few weeks know he doesn't feel good not like him.

But the two of us willie and I would get in chair pull blanket up and he would lay on my lap and we would sleep. he loves to sleep on his back on my lap and I like the warmth as he lays on blanket and warms me up. ;-)


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Picture of the brat.


The new adventures of Chewy.

Chapter 6 Look how cute I am want a cuddle :?:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Mom had some excitement this morning -- a scammer called saying he was from the Criminal Branch of Revenue Canada and she owed $1875 that had to be paid in cash within the hour or she would be arrested. She knew it was a scam, but kept talking to the guy and getting upset instead of just hanging up on him or laughing at him.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Gee tomorrow not electric for 4 hours changing lines electic company.
> 
> So why is it important??? Because this last weekend in the 50's. Snow was only in spots as it had melted. Today 2 inches of snow and highs in upper 20's. So with cold weather and no heat for four hours not good. Oh woe is me.
> Plus we have to have generator running to keep sump plump going in basement. As ground is not frozen and we live by river(creek).
> ...


Not good timing for electric company! Hope they get the work done more quickly than planned. Glad you have a generator to tide you over while the power is out.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Mom had some excitement this morning -- a scammer called saying he was from the Criminal Branch of Revenue Canada and she owed $1875 that had to be paid in cash within the hour or she would be arrested. She knew it was a scam, but kept talking to the guy and getting upset instead of just hanging up on him or laughing at him.


Oh I am sorry they did this to her. you will have to think up a nasty come back for her to use if it happens again. She is just to nice she sounds like she does not want to be unkind to any one. Life has change a lot has it not. We never had people try to scam us until the computer cell phone age came about. At least not like it is now.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

How are you doing WCk? Is it warm up by you? Have you gotten all the new yarns aranged to your liking?

Have knitters gotten into doing summer things?

Are you staying out of trouble? :roll: :wink:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> yes but it also has medicine in it to hellp him pee. He was not drinking any water for last three days so call vet to see if there was something I could do to make him want to drink. Said to try adding tuna broth to water. So off I go. Must be a mom thing now the boys are grown need to be mom again to Willie. Worry about him he is 8 years old now. He has been so cuddlie this last few weeks know he doesn't feel good not like him.
> 
> But the two of us willie and I would get in chair pull blanket up and he would lay on my lap and we would sleep. he loves to sleep on his back on my lap and I like the warmth as he lays on blanket and warms me up. ;-)


You and Willie are a good team! Nothing beats a kitty on the lap to keep you nice and warm. I still miss Charlie's cuddles -- Earl, Max and Winkie like to be petted, but they are not at all interested in cuddling


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I am sorry they did this to her. you will have to think up a nasty come back for her to use if it happens again. She is just to nice she sounds like she does not want to be unkind to any one. Life has change a lot has it not. We never had people try to scam us until the computer cell phone age came about. At least not like it is now.


I started laughing as soon as she told me about it because this scam has been going around for a while now. I told her to just hang up if she gets another call like that -- or laugh at them and they will hang up on her.

They are a nasty bunch though; they target seniors because they know many seniors because they know many of them are afraid of getting into trouble with the tax dept.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I started laughing as soon as she told me about it because this scam has been going around for a while now. I told her to just hang up if she gets another call like that -- or laugh at them and they will hang up on her.
> 
> They are a nasty bunch though; they target seniors because they know many seniors because they know many of them are afraid of getting into trouble with the tax dept.


They have been doing that down here too. We had a message on our phone . Telling us we were going to jail. Hey I laugh at that. Let the goverment take care of me. Food and housing and clothes. I can handle that ??? :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> How are you doing WCk? Is it warm up by you? Have you gotten all the new yarns aranged to your liking?
> 
> Have knitters gotten into doing summer things?
> 
> Are you staying out of trouble? :roll: :wink:


It was a wet and dreary day today Yarnie, but not cold. We had the pellet stove going all day so it was cosy in the family room. I was working on accounts most of the day, but had a couple of nice knitting sessions going. What are you working on these days?

I need you and CB to help me get into trouble :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Not good timing for electric company! Hope they get the work done more quickly than planned. Glad you have a generator to tide you over while the power is out.


yes but won't help heating up house. :thumbdown: But I do have to get up early shower and coffee. But at least basement won't be flooded.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It was a wet and dreary day today Yarnie, but not cold. We had the pellet stove going all day so it was cosy in the family room. I was working on accounts most of the day, but had a couple of nice knitting sessions going. What are you working on these days?
> 
> I need you and CB to help me get into trouble :XD:


You sound busy paper work would not be my idea of things I would want to do.

Do you like your pellet stove? We were looking at them but found out could not have them here.

Haven't knit for a couple of weeks. Willie and I just lounging around.

I have nothing to do with getting you into trouble. It is all CB's doing. I am innocent I am too. What you don't beleive me?? :roll: :roll:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> More pretty rocks for you CB


So pretty!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi, CB. Grandma came with mom. They need to talk and talk about what happened. The son hung in his dorm room for 2 days before anyone got wind. It was the family who called the police - or someone - to find out what was going on with their son. That is terrible that a freshman was not better looked after... They brought me a beautiful framed photo of him. Mom said that when he was 3 years old, without being asked, he would help his great-grandfather walk in his walker. Also, he tucked him in at night - at 3! This was a very special person. He cared so much.


He sounds like a very special person. Tragic that he was not found for 2 days. That happened to two people we know, too. Both lived alone and were healthy, so no one suspected.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Picture of the brat.


A bit of a rogue in him? Cute with a bit of mischief!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> You sound busy paper work would not be my idea of things I would want to do.
> 
> Do you like your pellet stove? We were looking at them but found out could not have them here.
> 
> ...


You are joining Chewy with the face of innocence? :lol: :shock: :roll:

We really like the pellet stove - it has more consistent heat and burns much cleaner than the wood stove we had and much easier to store the pellets than wood logs. House insurance is also less expensive with the pellet stove. The downside is that the stove doesn't work if the power is out.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Gee tomorrow not electric for 4 hours changing lines electic company.
> 
> So why is it important??? Because this last weekend in the 50's. Snow was only in spots as it had melted. Today 2 inches of snow and highs in upper 20's. So with cold weather and no heat for four hours not good. Oh woe is me.
> Plus we have to have generator running to keep sump plump going in basement. As ground is not frozen and we live by river(creek).
> ...


What were they thinking? Oh - they WEREN'T thinking!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> yes but it also has medicine in it to hellp him pee. He was not drinking any water for last three days so call vet to see if there was something I could do to make him want to drink. Said to try adding tuna broth to water. So off I go. Must be a mom thing now the boys are grown need to be mom again to Willie. Worry about him he is 8 years old now. He has been so cuddlie this last few weeks know he doesn't feel good not like him.
> 
> But the two of us willie and I would get in chair pull blanket up and he would lay on my lap and we would sleep. he loves to sleep on his back on my lap and I like the warmth as he lays on blanket and warms me up. ;-)


So sweet. He's lucky to have you for a Mommy.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I started laughing as soon as she told me about it because this scam has been going around for a while now. I told her to just hang up if she gets another call like that -- or laugh at them and they will hang up on her.
> 
> They are a nasty bunch though; they target seniors because they know many seniors because they know many of them are afraid of getting into trouble with the tax dept.


I agree - nasty to the bone.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> They have been doing that down here too. We had a message on our phone . Telling us we were going to jail. Hey I laugh at that. Let the goverment take care of me. Food and housing and clothes. I can handle that ??? :lol:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi Bon I love your needle holders. Did you make them?

Haven't caught up with everything. How is your eye doing?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh that is terrible about him being dead before anyone knew. That is a sweet story about his grandfather. I know you love the framed pic of him. You must have gave them a lot of comfort having you to talk to. XX


Yes, I will always be there for them.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Picture of the brat.


So cute!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds like such a loving person LL; I'm glad you were able to share the memories with his Mom and Grandma. The photo is a wonderful keepsake for you.


Yes, but I wish he were here. Not gone forever.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> It is wonderful that you could sit and share with those two ladies. Sad but good for all of you. You are so kind to them


Thank you, YL.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I am sorry they did this to her. you will have to think up a nasty come back for her to use if it happens again. She is just to nice she sounds like she does not want to be unkind to any one. Life has change a lot has it not. We never had people try to scam us until the computer cell phone age came about. At least not like it is now.


Right! That reminds me of the Apple business. Where did people hide their naughty little secrets before cell phones?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hi Bon I love your needle holders. Did you make them?
> 
> Haven't caught up with everything. How is your eye doing?


Hi, Yarnie. No, I didn't make them. The tall one was my Mother's and it came with lots of needles! The short one I bought at the dollar store. They have so many cute little containers - boxes, round, square - really cute.

Eye's doing well - still "settling in" meaning light sensitivity but better with that every day. Tuesday they do the other eye. Sweet of you to ask, especially when you're not feeling well yourself. I hope you keep improving.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> How are you doing Solo? Have the cooties been totally banished? Is your state voting today too?


I'm well thanks WCK. The cooties have gone but the cough is lingering a bit. It never went into my chest, fortunately. Every day it's less and less.

We voted yesterday. Cruz and Sanders picked up the delegates.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I posted some hat pics. Even though I don't usually wear hats, I like the light weight slip stitch pattern so I think I'll make it again in colours for me.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-391650-1.html


Love the slip stitch hat and the yarn. Lovely colors. The flowers add a level of cuteness to the toddler hats. I have to check out the picture section more often. I miss so much.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Picture of the brat.


The brat has mischief written all over him. He is a cutie and you probably can't stay mad at him for too long. I know I couldn't.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> yes but it also has medicine in it to hellp him pee. He was not drinking any water for last three days so call vet to see if there was something I could do to make him want to drink. Said to try adding tuna broth to water. So off I go. Must be a mom thing now the boys are grown need to be mom again to Willie. Worry about him he is 8 years old now. He has been so cuddlie this last few weeks know he doesn't feel good not like him.
> 
> But the two of us willie and I would get in chair pull blanket up and he would lay on my lap and we would sleep. he loves to sleep on his back on my lap and I like the warmth as he lays on blanket and warms me up. ;-)


Willie loves you and wants to spend time with you. He trusts you - that's why he exposes his tummy to you. I love cuddling with my puppies, they too keep me warm.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Mom had some excitement this morning -- a scammer called saying he was from the Criminal Branch of Revenue Canada and she owed $1875 that had to be paid in cash within the hour or she would be arrested. She knew it was a scam, but kept talking to the guy and getting upset instead of just hanging up on him or laughing at him.


You have those scam calls as well? I guess they are international. My niece got one about 3 weeks ago. At least your mom knew it was a scam.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Mom had some excitement this morning -- a scammer called saying he was from the Criminal Branch of Revenue Canada and she owed $1875 that had to be paid in cash within the hour or she would be arrested. She knew it was a scam, but kept talking to the guy and getting upset instead of just hanging up on him or laughing at him.


That is what those crooks are good for. I am glad your mother knew it was a scam.My mother won't hang up on anyone either. Must be that generation. I never thought of laughing at them. :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> You sound busy paper work would not be my idea of things I would want to do.
> 
> Do you like your pellet stove? We were looking at them but found out could not have them here.
> 
> ...


WHAT??? :roll: :XD: I always get the blame. :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> A bit of a rogue in him? Cute with a bit of mischief!


More than a bit of mischief. You must have missed my post. Chewy let me hold him this morning for a few minutes without chewing my face off. Maybe I need a wild Willie to cuddle with me. Did I tell you he weighs 34 lbs ? Too heavy to be picked up now.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Hi, Yarnie. No, I didn't make them. The tall one was my Mother's and it came with lots of needles! The short one I bought at the dollar store. They have so many cute little containers - boxes, round, square - really cute.
> 
> Eye's doing well - still "settling in" meaning light sensitivity but better with that every day. Tuesday they do the other eye. Sweet of you to ask, especially when you're not feeling well yourself. I hope you keep improving.


I love the glasses they give you but they didn't give them to DH when he had the surgery. Still out of the light until you are well.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I'm well thanks WCK. The cooties have gone but the cough is lingering a bit. It never went into my chest, fortunately. Every day it's less and less.
> 
> We voted yesterday. Cruz and Sanders picked up the delegates.


We voted too. Not the same here. Trump and Clinton. Ptoooey!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Love the slip stitch hat and the yarn. Lovely colors. The flowers add a level of cuteness to the toddler hats. I have to check out the picture section more often. I miss so much.


I love the picture section. Lots of talent here.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> The brat has mischief written all over him. He is a cutie and you probably can't stay mad at him for too long. I know I couldn't.


I can't . He just emptied out a flower pot. I just fussed at him and then hugged him. You know he has me under his control.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

KFN also has a very sick little kitten and is asking for prayers for little Sophie.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-391857-1.html


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Hi, Yarnie. No, I didn't make them. The tall one was my Mother's and it came with lots of needles! The short one I bought at the dollar store. They have so many cute little containers - boxes, round, square - really cute.
> 
> Eye's doing well - still "settling in" meaning light sensitivity but better with that every day. Tuesday they do the other eye. Sweet of you to ask, especially when you're not feeling well yourself. I hope you keep improving.


I'm glad your eye is healing well and hope the second one goes just as smoothly for you.

Your needle holders are cute and practical. :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Love the slip stitch hat and the yarn. Lovely colors. The flowers add a level of cuteness to the toddler hats. I have to check out the picture section more often. I miss so much.


Thanks Solo, it was a fun project. I enjoy the pictures section - so many beautiful projects and great ideas.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> You have those scam calls as well? I guess they are international. My niece got one about 3 weeks ago. At least your mom knew it was a scam.


Quite a few of the calls originate in India and Philipines and use software to display Canadian area codes. I've received a few of the scam Microsoft calls too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> WHAT??? :roll: :XD: I always get the blame. :shock:


your defense cat


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Revenge of the Yarn Skein :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> More than a bit of mischief. You must have missed my post. Chewy let me hold him this morning for a few minutes without chewing my face off. Maybe I need a wild Willie to cuddle with me. Did I tell you he weighs 34 lbs ? Too heavy to be picked up now.


OH, no! I did miss those posts - he weighs 34 pounds? That's BIG! Chewy. How old is he?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I love the glasses they give you but they didn't give them to DH when he had the surgery. Still out of the light until you are well.


Yes, the house is okay. Every day is a little better. Second eye on Tuesday.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I love the picture section. Lots of talent here.


There sure is!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> KFN also has a very sick little kitten and is asking for prayers for little Sophie.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-391857-1.html


Oh - poor little Sophie.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Quite a few of the calls originate in India and Philipines and use software to display Canadian area codes. I've received a few of the scam Microsoft calls too.


So have I, and I have a Mac. We also get a lot of hang-ups.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Revenge of the Yarn Skein :lol:


Reminds me of mine!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> your defense cat


That's me all right! :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> OH, no! I did miss those posts - he weighs 34 pounds? That's BIG! Chewy. How old is he?


Chewy will be 4 months old the 10th. He has big teeth. :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Something to think about:
> 
> http://wifc.com/blogs/parenting/91/watch-how-hackers-use-facebook-quizzes-to-get-your-info/


I had heard that same thing.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Chewy will be 4 months old the 10th. He has big teeth. :lol:


I love the name Chewy. Adorable. He's just a baby.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi ladies, getting over a stomach bug threw up all night 4 nights ago & now just so sore cannot cough with sore ribs! Miss all of you.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Hi ladies, getting over a stomach bug threw up all night 4 nights ago & now just so sore cannot cough with sore ribs! Miss all of you.


Oh, Janie, I am sorry. Stomach bug is so hard to take. Cough medicine (I take Delsym) - at least you are coming out of it. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Hi ladies, getting over a stomach bug threw up all night 4 nights ago & now just so sore cannot cough with sore ribs! Miss all of you.


I was wondering where you were. Get some yogurt it will help. Stomach virus is the worst!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Chewy will be 4 months old the 10th. He has big teeth. :lol:


I have a children's book called, "Chewy!" It's about a puppy who destroys practically everything, but they still love him. Then, one day, the little boy throws a stick, and Chewy, instead of chewing it to pieces, brings it back.

Maybe your Chewy is still a baby. Does he have all his big-boy teeth?

I used to read that book to Kindergartners coming to first grade. Then we talked about how they were now in the "big grades," and they were growing up. It was so much fun. But then, the book WAS fiction. Real life is a bit different.

I had the title wrong - It's called "Chewy Louis" by Howie Schneider. Cute book. He looks a little bit like your Chewy, I think. ?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Just thought I mentioned, we had two warning calls that the IRS is coming......

Sheesh.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Oh, Janie, I am sorry. Stomach bug is so hard to take. Cough medicine (I take Delsym) - at least you are coming out of it. Take care of yourself.


Thanks LL, it sure hurt as have been so easy to throw up in the past few years yet Drs say get help immediately, but I couldn't get to the ER as too sick. We aren't very far from the ER but a lot of stop lights. I have suspositories for vomiting at home but didn't think to bring them.I have ginger tea in the ice cooler just in case.

We are getting a new refrigerator on 3-10 so may head home after that. Home Depo had a small 10% off sale which helped, but it is a small refrigerator so didn't cost much. No ice maker, etc., so not fancy with a dent & guaranteed for 1 year. We looked at used ones, but they were crummy looking, dented & stained. So as DH said bite the bullet & be glad he worked this winter & have the money. I must be blessed as it seems when things look awful, things work out. God is great!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I was wondering where you were. Get some yogurt it will help. Stomach virus is the worst!


Yes, I keep yogurt usually but ref. is out so didn't have any on hand. I drank a lot of water the next day to hydrate. DH brought yogurt home that evening.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thanks LL, it sure hurt as have been so easy to throw up in the past few years yet Drs say get help immediately, but I couldn't get to the ER as too sick. We aren't very far from the ER but a lot of stop lights. I have suspositories for vomiting at home but didn't think to bring them.I have ginger tea in the ice cooler just in case.
> 
> We are getting a new refrigerator on 3-10 so may head home after that. Home Depo had a small 10% off sale which helped, but it is a small refrigerator so didn't cost much. No ice maker, etc., so not fancy with a dent & guaranteed for 1 year. We looked at used ones, but they were crummy looking, dented & stained. So as DH said bite the bullet & be glad he worked this winter & have the money. I must be blessed as it seems when things look awful, things work out. God is great!


Janie, so sorry you're sick. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I have a children's book called, "Chewy!" It's about a puppy who destroys practically everything, but they still love him. Then, one day, the little boy throws a stick, and Chewy, instead of chewing it to pieces, brings it back.
> 
> Maybe your Chewy is still a baby. Does he have all his big-boy teeth?
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

We picked the name Chewbacca from Star Wars. Fot the grands because they love Star Wars. Chewy is is nick name. He already brings back his ball and sticks. Just chews on us and very thing else. He has worn his puppy teeth down but some are still sharp. I haven't heard of the book but it sounds cute
.


bonbf3 said:


> I have a children's book called, "Chewy!" It's about a puppy who destroys practically everything, but they still love him. Then, one day, the little boy throws a stick, and Chewy, instead of chewing it to pieces, brings it back.
> 
> Maybe your Chewy is still a baby. Does he have all his big-boy teeth?
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thanks LL, it sure hurt as have been so easy to throw up in the past few years yet Drs say get help immediately, but I couldn't get to the ER as too sick. We aren't very far from the ER but a lot of stop lights. I have suspositories for vomiting at home but didn't think to bring them.I have ginger tea in the ice cooler just in case.
> 
> We are getting a new refrigerator on 3-10 so may head home after that. Home Depo had a small 10% off sale which helped, but it is a small refrigerator so didn't cost much. No ice maker, etc., so not fancy with a dent & guaranteed for 1 year. We looked at used ones, but they were crummy looking, dented & stained. So as DH said bite the bullet & be glad he worked this winter & have the money. I must be blessed as it seems when things look awful, things work out. God is great!


Your fridge sounds just right for you. I am glad you found it. You really needed a new one . We used to make it without ice makers didn't we? :wink:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Janie, so sorry you're sick. I hope you feel better soon.


Thanks Bon!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Your fridge sounds just right for you. I am glad you found it. You really needed a new one . We used to make it without ice makers didn't we? :wink:


Yes we used ice cube trays. My daughters both have ice makers & have had to replace them. If this ref keeps things cold, that is what I want.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thanks LL, it sure hurt as have been so easy to throw up in the past few years yet Drs say get help immediately, but I couldn't get to the ER as too sick. We aren't very far from the ER but a lot of stop lights. I have suspositories for vomiting at home but didn't think to bring them.I have ginger tea in the ice cooler just in case.
> 
> We are getting a new refrigerator on 3-10 so may head home after that. Home Depo had a small 10% off sale which helped, but it is a small refrigerator so didn't cost much. No ice maker, etc., so not fancy with a dent & guaranteed for 1 year. We looked at used ones, but they were crummy looking, dented & stained. So as DH said bite the bullet & be glad he worked this winter & have the money. I must be blessed as it seems when things look awful, things work out. God is great!


Oh, Janie... You have been through so much. God is with you. Please let us know how you are doing. Stop lights.... oh, dear...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Something to think about:
> 
> http://wifc.com/blogs/parenting/91/watch-how-hackers-use-facebook-quizzes-to-get-your-info/


Thanks Joey. I don't follow many of those links, but will pay much closer attention.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Hi ladies, getting over a stomach bug threw up all night 4 nights ago & now just so sore cannot cough with sore ribs! Miss all of you.


Sorry to hear that you've been sick Janie. Sounds like that awful bug that has been making the rounds. Hope you're starting to feel much better soon.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I have a children's book called, "Chewy!" It's about a puppy who destroys practically everything, but they still love him. Then, one day, the little boy throws a stick, and Chewy, instead of chewing it to pieces, brings it back.
> 
> Maybe your Chewy is still a baby. Does he have all his big-boy teeth?
> 
> ...


Sounds like a cute book for the little ones; they would get some good laughs over Chewy's adventures.

CB will need extra volumes in her books to cover the adventures of her Chewy :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Just thought I mentioned, we had two warning calls that the IRS is coming......
> 
> Sheesh.


 :roll: :lol: They're everywhere!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Bon, your book sounds cute!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks Joey. I don't follow many of those links, but will pay much closer attention.


I don't do much on the net as have friend who sends me those things. I don't go to that site as think they can't know me.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sorry to hear that you've been sick Janie. Sounds like that awful bug that has been making the rounds. Hope you're starting to feel much better soon.


Thanks, WCK, I hurt so bad when throwing up. It seems to hurt my ribs!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thanks, WCK, I hurt so bad when throwing up. It seems to hurt my ribs!


That's a shame - it's exhausting, too. Did you get the medicine? I'll pray for you, Janie. Love and prayers.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

How do they do that?



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=820377708074075


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> How do they do that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

How was your day CB? Is it this weekend that your plant swap starts up again? It was mainly wet and dreary here, but the sun did peak out a couple of times.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How was your day CB? Is it this weekend that your plant swap starts up again? It was mainly wet and dreary here, but the sun did peak out a couple of times.


Today was ok. It started out raining and storming. Then the sun came out for a few hours. Not too much fun today cleaning out my bedroom still.

Tomorrow we are taking my Mother out for her birthday. My DB and SIL are going with us. It will be a first without kids with us but they will be busy unless something changes.

Yes Saturday is my first plant swap. I am not interested in gardening yet.

How was work today? Did you get your day off yesterday?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Is Weebee OK? It seems some of us aren't too active on KP these days - me included! It will rain off & on part of today so I'll stay inside. Maybe work on the crocheted charity shawl.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> The IRS will never make an initial contact by phone. It will always be by letter.
> 
> I did have a client that had a visit by the IRS. He had not filed his taxes for about 6 years. They gave him a transcript of the amounts reported by employers, banks, etc. And gave him a about 2 weeks to have them filed. After they were completed he delivered them to a regional IRS office. He paid what was owed, and was done.


Can't the IRS visit a business if they owe taxes? That happened to a business here in town and the IRS shut them down .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Hahhaha

http://www.facebook.com/cleaningforareason/photos/a.342626065777.161357.134044020777/10153375242410778/?type=3&theater


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Today was ok. It started out raining and storming. Then the sun came out for a few hours. Not too much fun today cleaning out my bedroom still.
> 
> Tomorrow we are taking my Mother out for her birthday. My DB and SIL are going with us. It will be a first without kids with us but they will be busy unless something changes.
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday wishes to your Mama! Hope all of you have a wonderful time celebrating another birthday.

It's still raining here and will probably be a very wet weekend. It's not windy now, but a fairly large tree came down a couple of days ago and DH has finished sawing it up and hauling it down to the brush pile.

I had a pretty good day yesterday, but had to say goodbye to my slip stitch hat and send it off to a new home.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

CB, Happy Birthday to your mom!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> How do they do that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: Cats are amazing gymnasts! Some of our cats could jump up for more than 6 feet, do a twist and flip and land back on their feet. I doubt it has anything to do with cucumbers though -- it could be a mouse, a stick or even a piece of lint! And they only do it if and when they feel like it :roll:


 :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> The IRS will never make an initial contact by phone. It will always be by letter.
> 
> I did have a client that had a visit by the IRS. He had not filed his taxes for about 6 years. They gave him a transcript of the amounts reported by employers, banks, etc. And gave him a about 2 weeks to have them filed. After they were completed he delivered them to a regional IRS office. He paid what was owed, and was done.


Yes, I've heard that. We got another one today - apparently they're going to file a lawsuit against us. :roll:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Is Weebee OK? It seems some of us aren't too active on KP these days - me included! It will rain off & on part of today so I'll stay inside. Maybe work on the crocheted charity shawl.


I was wondering the same. I just got back on myself and noticed she's not here. Anybody know?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

CB, have fun celebrating your Mom's birthday!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Thanks, WCK, I hurt so bad when throwing up. It seems to hurt my ribs!


Sorry you are not feeling well Janie. Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Today was ok. It started out raining and storming. Then the sun came out for a few hours. Not too much fun today cleaning out my bedroom still.
> 
> Tomorrow we are taking my Mother out for her birthday. My DB and SIL are going with us. It will be a first without kids with us but they will be busy unless something changes.
> 
> ...


Happy birthday to CB's mom.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

It is smoky here today as forest service doing control burm. I had DH's clothes on line then noticed smoke. They smelled OK, but I must stay inside. 

We went to grocery didn't buy much to have on hand if we leave soon. This is the hall that we must put some kind of flooring down. DH borrowed neighbors tools as Sam's Club has laminate flooring pretty cheap. It is just sub floor now that leads to back door. I must wear shoes in case of splinters when I go to clothes line.

We want to do a few things next winter if DH isn't working too much. Shelves in kitchen cabinets are broken & propped up with 2 X 4's. It is clean & out of the snow so that is great! DH will repair things when he has time.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> It is smoky here today as forest service doing control burm. I had DH's clothes on line then noticed smoke. They smelled OK, but I must stay inside.
> 
> We went to grocery didn't buy much to have on hand if we leave soon. This is the hall that we must put some kind of flooring down. DH borrowed neighbors tools as Sam's Club has laminate flooring pretty cheap. It is just sub floor now that leads to back door. I must wear shoes in case of splinters when I go to clothes line.
> 
> We want to do a few things next winter if DH isn't working too much. Shelves in kitchen cabinets are broken & propped up with 2 X 4's. It is clean & out of the snow so that is great! DH will repair things when he has time.


Janie, it sounds like you have a very handy husband!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Janie, it sounds like you have a very handy husband!


Yes, he is always busy doing something except washing dishes or cooking! That is why I try to keep cooked food in the refrigerator!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, he is always busy doing something except washing dishes or cooking! That is why I try to keep cooked food in the refrigerator!


Smart! I like to make enough for more than one meal. We like left-overs -so easy.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Is Weebee OK? It seems some of us aren't too active on KP these days - me included! It will rain off & on part of today so I'll stay inside. Maybe work on the crocheted charity shawl.


I'm hoping we see Wendy back soon. What kind of shawl are you working on Janie? Do you have a pic?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Can't the IRS visit a business if they owe taxes? That happened to a business here in town and the IRS shut them down .


I think the scammers count on the fact that a lot of people are afraid of the tax dept.

We've had our share of people and businesses who have been financially devastated by Can Revenue Agency (CRA). Non profit Canadian Tax Payers Association has provided support and legal assistance and has recently had a Court ruling on behalf of Leroux that confirms that the CRA has a "legal duty of care to taxpayers". FINALLY - it is official that the tax dept can't just barge in, make assumptions, and bankrupt an individual or business!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes, I've heard that. We got another one today - apparently they're going to file a lawsuit against us. :roll:


 :lol: :roll: They told Mom if she didn't come up with cash within an hour, the cops would be by to arrest her


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> It is smoky here today as forest service doing control burm. I had DH's clothes on line then noticed smoke. They smelled OK, but I must stay inside.
> 
> We went to grocery didn't buy much to have on hand if we leave soon. This is the hall that we must put some kind of flooring down. DH borrowed neighbors tools as Sam's Club has laminate flooring pretty cheap. It is just sub floor now that leads to back door. I must wear shoes in case of splinters when I go to clothes line.
> 
> We want to do a few things next winter if DH isn't working too much. Shelves in kitchen cabinets are broken & propped up with 2 X 4's. It is clean & out of the snow so that is great! DH will repair things when he has time.


That's great that your DH is handy; eventually he will get everything fixed up!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

The lead story in the news last night was about a drive by shooting in Nanaimo (about 30 miles north of us) and a police chase that ended up with the suspects' being arrested in our town. Fortunately no one was killed but 1 RCMP officer was air lifted to hospital in Vancouver and some of the shots from the initial shooting ended up in a nearby home. These criminals never seem to have a problem finding illegal guns.

Drug are getting to be an ever bigger business and gangs have been moving onto the Island and are fighting among themselves to take control. Even our little community has a growing problems with used needles being left in parks and other public areas.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

How did your Mama's birthday celebration go CB?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How did your Mama's birthday celebration go CB?


We had a fun time. It was only my DB ,SIL,my Mother and Dh. We enjoyed ourselves . We told storied from my book. lol


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We had a fun time. It was only my DB ,SIL,my Mother and Dh. We enjoyed ourselves . We told storied from my book. lol


Well that would be sure to create lots of laughs! Your Mama probably has some good stories to tell too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Well that would be sure to create lots of laughs! Your Mama probably has some good stories to tell too.


We were telling stories on each other.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm hoping we see Wendy back soon. What kind of shawl are you working on Janie? Do you have a pic?


Yes, it is the crocheted one I make a lot. The yarn that was given to me is Pattons Classic Wool worsted. I think I should have knitted with it instead of crocheted as not pleased with how colors are lining up! It will be warm.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We were telling stories on each other.


I miss family get together so as we are living far apart & getting old. Oldest sister is 82, Has melanoma, brother 80, open heart & brittle diabetic (in hospital now) sister, dementia, me, then brother, crippled with arthritis. We aren't able to visit.

This trip home will be difficult for me as don't have a portable O2 machine! AC helps, but as we get close to home, must use heat.

If I traveled to visit them, I couldn't stay in their house as most already live in assisted living & have lost their spouse & we cannot afford to stay in motel & eat out every meal. Brother with diabetes lost his wife about 5 years ago & I'm sure he doesn't eat right. Other brother is divorced, no children. Sisters still have spouses, but their DH's are in poor health.

Maybe someday we will all sit around a fire & chat with our ancestors!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I miss family get together so as we are living far apart & getting old. Oldest sister is 82, Has melanoma, brother 80, open heart & brittle diabetic (in hospital now) sister, dementia, me, then brother, crippled with arthritis. We aren't able to visit.
> 
> This trip home will be difficult for me as don't have a portable O2 machine! AC helps, but as we get close to home, must use heat.
> 
> ...


Janie why don't you have a portable machine? Insurance pays for my mothers. 
It is really sad that you can't visit with your siblings. I guess we all need to enjoy anytime we can with our families . Thank goodness we have phones to keep up with them. XX
Maybe this will cheer you up.



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1083747191688293


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The lead story in the news last night was about a drive by shooting in Nanaimo (about 30 miles north of us) and a police chase that ended up with the suspects' being arrested in our town. Fortunately no one was killed but 1 RCMP officer was air lifted to hospital in Vancouver and some of the shots from the initial shooting ended up in a nearby home. These criminals never seem to have a problem finding illegal guns.
> 
> Drug are getting to be an ever bigger business and gangs have been moving onto the Island and are fighting among themselves to take control. Even our little community has a growing problems with used needles being left in parks and other public areas.


I know you must hate to see this happening so close to home. It's awful. We see it here, too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We had a fun time. It was only my DB ,SIL,my Mother and Dh. We enjoyed ourselves . We told storied from my book. lol


I'm sure she loved it!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I miss family get together so as we are living far apart & getting old. Oldest sister is 82, Has melanoma, brother 80, open heart & brittle diabetic (in hospital now) sister, dementia, me, then brother, crippled with arthritis. We aren't able to visit.
> 
> This trip home will be difficult for me as don't have a portable O2 machine! AC helps, but as we get close to home, must use heat.
> 
> ...


Being far apart is hard. Once we retired, DH and I wished we were closer to our brothers and sisters they're all 600 miles away - but that would mean being farther from the children. Can't do that.

I love your idea of sitting around the fire with our ancestors - like you, I believe that will happen some day.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Janie why don't you have a portable machine? Insurance pays for my mothers.
> It is really sad that you can't visit with your siblings. I guess we all need to enjoy anytime we can with our families . Thank goodness we have phones to keep up with them. XX
> Maybe this will cheer you up.
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Yes, it is the crocheted one I make a lot. The yarn that was given to me is Pattons Classic Wool worsted. I think I should have knitted with it instead of crocheted as not pleased with how colors are lining up! It will be warm.


The colours are so bright and cheerful and your shawl will keep a lucky person nice and warm! :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> I miss family get together so as we are living far apart & getting old. Oldest sister is 82, Has melanoma, brother 80, open heart & brittle diabetic (in hospital now) sister, dementia, me, then brother, crippled with arthritis. We aren't able to visit.
> 
> This trip home will be difficult for me as don't have a portable O2 machine! AC helps, but as we get close to home, must use heat.
> 
> ...


I think that someday you'll have a wonderful reunion with your family and ancestors. I know it's hard when your family is further away - I hope you can talk on the phone often.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Janie why don't you have a portable machine? Insurance pays for my mothers.
> It is really sad that you can't visit with your siblings. I guess we all need to enjoy anytime we can with our families . Thank goodness we have phones to keep up with them. XX
> Maybe this will cheer you up.
> 
> ...


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Janie why don't you have a portable machine? Insurance pays for my mothers.
> It is really sad that you can't visit with your siblings. I guess we all need to enjoy anytime we can with our families . Thank goodness we have phones to keep up with them. XX
> Maybe this will cheer you up.
> 
> ...


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> This scary,
> 
> _The document, the Draft Policy Statement on Family Engagement From the Early Years to the Early Grades, states: It is the position of the departments that all early childhood programs and schools recognize families as equal partners in improving childrens development, learning and wellness across all settings, and over the course of their childrens developmental and educational experiences._
> 
> ...


I think some of these things are why the Old Republicans hate Trump he will take away their power that they are getting with Obo in office. Mitt lost to OBO but he doesn't want any power taken away!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> This scary,
> 
> _The document, the Draft Policy Statement on Family Engagement From the Early Years to the Early Grades, states: It is the position of the departments that all early childhood programs and schools recognize families as equal partners in improving childrens development, learning and wellness across all settings, and over the course of their childrens developmental and educational experiences._
> 
> ...


Is this just an attempt to get parents to help with school work, or is it an attempt to make parents JUNIOR partners in raising their children. Too open to interpretation. "Slippery slope."


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I think some of these things are why the Old Republicans hate Trump he will take away their power that they are getting with Obo in office. Mitt lost to OBO but he doesn't want any power taken away!


I agree with you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The lead story in the news last night was about a drive by shooting in Nanaimo (about 30 miles north of us) and a police chase that ended up with the suspects' being arrested in our town. Fortunately no one was killed but 1 RCMP officer was air lifted to hospital in Vancouver and some of the shots from the initial shooting ended up in a nearby home. These criminals never seem to have a problem finding illegal guns.
> 
> Drug are getting to be an ever bigger business and gangs have been moving onto the Island and are fighting among themselves to take control. Even our little community has a growing problems with used needles being left in parks and other public areas.


That is terrible. Evil is world wide.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CRZz09gZFOI :lol:


I loved this. Thank you! She's great.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> This scary,
> 
> _The document, the Draft Policy Statement on Family Engagement From the Early Years to the Early Grades, states: It is the position of the departments that all early childhood programs and schools recognize families as equal partners in improving childrens development, learning and wellness across all settings, and over the course of their childrens developmental and educational experiences._
> 
> ...


Similar thinking up here has meant that a growing number of parents are choosing private or home schooling for their children.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CRZz09gZFOI :lol:


 :lol: She always makes me laugh! Thanks CB.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: She always makes me laugh! Thanks CB.


Her DH looks like a good sport. Mine would flip out if I called him left brain. :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Her DH looks like a good sport. Mine would flip out if I called him left brain. :lol:


He looked like he was enjoying himself. My DH isn't a left brain - he could call me left brain 

Then I watched "ring guards" and her friend Norma Rose is a good sport too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

After so many rainy days, we had a beautiful, sunny day. It was warm enough to have the door at the store open this afternoon.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> He looked like he was enjoying himself. My DH isn't a left brain - he could call me left brain
> 
> Then I watched "ring guards" and her friend Norma Rose is a good sport too.
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh my gosh!



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=766688116764667


Not me.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh my gosh!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me neither :roll: I would have to ask them WHY?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> He looked like he was enjoying himself. My DH isn't a left brain - he could call me left brain
> 
> Then I watched "ring guards" and her friend Norma Rose is a good sport too.
> 
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Her DH looks like a good sport. Mine would flip out if I called him left brain. :lol:


Mine would know it was true!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> After so many rainy days, we had a beautiful, sunny day. It was warm enough to have the door at the store open this afternoon.


It's beautiful here today, too. So nice!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes I like that one too. LOL. True about the best friends. I have lots of them. Can't just pick one. Funny about the rings.


I don't have time right now to watch it, but she is hilarious! I have to go to DS's. Sarah's guinea pigs are having a birthday party today, and I have a bag of treats for them. They have been declared one year old today. It's a guess. :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Me neither :roll: I would have to ask them WHY?


I wouldn't either. Call me crazy, but not THAT crazy! :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Joey Feek of Joey and Rory has passed away. Also Nancy Reagan at 94.


Very sad about both. Joey Feek was so young. They were both strong and courageous women.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Joey Feek of Joey and Rory has passed away. Also Nancy Reagan at 94.


Sorry about Nancy Reagan! Didn't know Joey.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

this little guy knows how to dance! 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=953728411385220


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> It's beautiful here today, too. So nice!


It was beautiful while it lasted; started raining again last night and still raining today.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I don't have time right now to watch it, but she is hilarious! I have to go to DS's. Sarah's guinea pigs are having a birthday party today, and I have a bag of treats for them. They have been declared one year old today. It's a guess. :lol:


Do the humans in the family get cake while the guinea pigs get their treats? Whatever happened to the frogs after the tadpoles grew up?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> this little guy knows how to dance!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It was beautiful while it lasted; started raining again last night and still raining today.


Spring is in the air here. A little early. Daffodils are in bloom and some beautiful pink flowering trees are all over town. It's supposed to be 75 on Wednesday. Warm even for here, I think.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It was beautiful while it lasted; started raining again last night and still raining today.


We had a lot of rain last week or the week before. Soggy.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Do the humans in the family get cake while the guinea pigs get their treats? Whatever happened to the frogs after the tadpoles grew up?


We had a little ceremony when Sarah and her Dad released the tiny frogs back by our creek. I assume they flourished and are thriving still today. (I hope.)

We're taking care of the guinea piggies in April. You should have seen the birthday stuff! My DIL loves celebrations, and she knows how to do it up right. She was putting together a loft for their cage, and she had a lovely pink flowered flannel blanket folded for the floor. She resisted any kind of pets, and now - she loves the piggies! It's been fun watching her fall in love. Their digs are guinea pig heaven!

Everything is very girly. You may recall the story of the names. Sarah named them Aubrey and Evelyn, then found out later that they were male - or maybe male. Too late - they had declared them female and are raising them as girls! Hilarious!

We were just glad that Sarah picked names we could pronounce. For a while, she made up names for stuffed animals, imaginary friends, and her someday children. She made these names by combining whatever syllables took her fancy that day.

Pronunciation had little to do with spelling, and it was very funny. Sometimes she couldn't remember the names - well, often she couldn't remember the names because there were so many - so she just changed them. An example would be andopolin. Many of her names had a distinctly Spanish lilt, probably because she has a good number of Hispanic friends at school. The child never stops - she is very funny.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Happy Sunday everyone. Happy Mothers Day if it applies to you.

So sorry for my absence, I haven`t been in the best of health lately. Having no water didn`t help either. Slowly but surely I am improving.
But PTL we finally have water back....today as a matter of fact. Am waiting for the water heater to heat up so I can take a much needed shower and wash my hair.
And I am happy to announce that me and hubby will be Grandparents in September. All signs point to it being a boy. The only bad thing about it is that our son will be moving to Ohio with his fiancee. I was kind`ve hoping they would get married before the baby comes, but apparently not. And I was so wishing for him to move back here to WV.Oh well, being a parent isn`t easy, and I have to accept my kids are not babies anymore, and they make their own choices in life. 

Yarnie....I sent you an email last week. Did you get it?

Will be back later....after my shower.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Happy Sunday everyone. Happy Mothers Day if it applies to you.
> 
> So sorry for my absence, I haven`t been in the best of health lately. Having no water didn`t help either. Slowly but surely I am improving.
> But PTL we finally have water back....today as a matter of fact. Am waiting for the water heater to heat up so I can take a much needed shower and wash my hair.
> ...


WendyBee - congratulations on being a Grandma! Just rejoice in that - all else will work out. They could go to Ohio and decide to come back.

Glad you are feeling better. I guess I didn't realize how sick you were.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks Lucy.... it feels good to be back.
My back still aches from the kidney infection I had, and I passed a kidney stone a few days ago which has also improved my health.
Hubby reckoned I got a bladder infection, then a kidney infection because I was bathing too much, taking too many sitz baths and washing all the good bacteria away.
But I have done quite a bit of knitting. My newest project is a mint green lace curtain I hope to finish next month for our friends Mary`s Birthday.
And now I got more knitting projects to do. Our new grandchild will be the best kitted out baby in the Southern states.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks Lucy.... it feels good to be back.
> My back still aches from the kidney infection I had, and I passed a kidney stone a few days ago which has also improved my health.
> Hubby reckoned I got a bladder infection, then a kidney infection because I was bathing too much, taking too many sitz baths and washing all the good bacteria away.
> But I have done quite a bit of knitting. My newest project is a mint green lace curtain I hope to finish next month for our friends Mary`s Birthday.
> And now I got more knitting projects to do. Our new grandchild will be the best kitted out baby in the Southern states.


Oh, my. Too many sitz baths and then getting an infection. You have gone through so much. Kidney stones are so painful. Plus, a kidney infection - not a bladder infection. A kidney infection must be worse. Please take care of yourself. I am feeling your pain (past pain).


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks Lucy.... it feels good to be back.
> My back still aches from the kidney infection I had, and I passed a kidney stone a few days ago which has also improved my health.
> Hubby reckoned I got a bladder infection, then a kidney infection because I was bathing too much, taking too many sitz baths and washing all the good bacteria away.
> But I have done quite a bit of knitting. My newest project is a mint green lace curtain I hope to finish next month for our friends Mary`s Birthday.
> And now I got more knitting projects to do. Our new grandchild will be the best kitted out baby in the Southern states.


WeBee we have been so worried about you. Congrats on being a grandma. I know he/she will be the best knitted baby! Take care of yourself . ♥


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Happy Sunday everyone. Happy Mothers Day if it applies to you.
> 
> So sorry for my absence, I haven`t been in the best of health lately. Having no water didn`t help either. Slowly but surely I am improving.
> But PTL we finally have water back....today as a matter of fact. Am waiting for the water heater to heat up so I can take a much needed shower and wash my hair.
> ...


I'm so glad you have water again. Congratulations on the first grandchild! So exciting!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks Lucy.... it feels good to be back.
> My back still aches from the kidney infection I had, and I passed a kidney stone a few days ago which has also improved my health.
> Hubby reckoned I got a bladder infection, then a kidney infection because I was bathing too much, taking too many sitz baths and washing all the good bacteria away.
> But I have done quite a bit of knitting. My newest project is a mint green lace curtain I hope to finish next month for our friends Mary`s Birthday.
> And now I got more knitting projects to do. Our new grandchild will be the best kitted out baby in the Southern states.


That sounds rough - so glad you're better!

Knit away!! Lucky baby!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Spring is in the air here. A little early. Daffodils are in bloom and some beautiful pink flowering trees are all over town. It's supposed to be 75 on Wednesday. Warm even for here, I think.


Here too. It has been so nice I hate to enjoy it because I am afraid it will change. I had to spray the wasps on the porch today. I am thinking it is early to be so warm too. We are suppose to get up to 7 inches of rain this week. I hope not but you will probably get it too Bonn.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> We had a little ceremony when Sarah and her Dad released the tiny frogs back by our creek. I assume they flourished and are thriving still today. (I hope.)
> 
> We're taking care of the guinea piggies in April. You should have seen the birthday stuff! My DIL loves celebrations, and she knows how to do it up right. She was putting together a loft for their cage, and she had a lovely pink flowered flannel blanket folded for the floor. She resisted any kind of pets, and now - she loves the piggies! It's been fun watching her fall in love. Their digs are guinea pig heaven!
> 
> ...


I love your stories Bonn. ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks Lucy.... it feels good to be back.
> My back still aches from the kidney infection I had, and I passed a kidney stone a few days ago which has also improved my health.
> Hubby reckoned I got a bladder infection, then a kidney infection because I was bathing too much, taking too many sitz baths and washing all the good bacteria away.
> But I have done quite a bit of knitting. My newest project is a mint green lace curtain I hope to finish next month for our friends Mary`s Birthday.
> And now I got more knitting projects to do. Our new grandchild will be the best kitted out baby in the Southern states.


WeBee do you drink cranberry juice? That is suppose to help with infections. I get the cranberry pills at Walmart they do the same thing. I know you have been so miserable.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> We had a little ceremony when Sarah and her Dad released the tiny frogs back by our creek. I assume they flourished and are thriving still today. (I hope.)
> 
> We're taking care of the guinea piggies in April. You should have seen the birthday stuff! My DIL loves celebrations, and she knows how to do it up right. She was putting together a loft for their cage, and she had a lovely pink flowered flannel blanket folded for the floor. She resisted any kind of pets, and now - she loves the piggies! It's been fun watching her fall in love. Their digs are guinea pig heaven!
> 
> ...


Your family knows how to have fun together Bonnie; you're very blessed! Sarah sounds like such a sweetheart! I hope the piggies are easier to care for than the tadpoles were :lol:

It's funny how the people most resistant to pets can become their slaves. When we first got cats to deal with mice and other pests, DH was adamant that they were NEVER to come into the house. It took less than a month before they not only came into the house, but ruled it. :roll:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Happy Sunday everyone. Happy Mothers Day if it applies to you.
> 
> So sorry for my absence, I haven`t been in the best of health lately. Having no water didn`t help either. Slowly but surely I am improving.
> But PTL we finally have water back....today as a matter of fact. Am waiting for the water heater to heat up so I can take a much needed shower and wash my hair.
> ...


Wendy it's so good to see you back! I'm so sorry that you've had to go through such an ordeal and hope you are back to full health soon. Such a relief to have the water working again.

Congrats on the new baby arriving; that's so exciting for you to be a grandma!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here too. It has been so nice I hate to enjoy it because I am afraid it will change. I had to spray the wasps on the porch today. I am thinking it is early to be so warm too. We are suppose to get up to 7 inches of rain this week. I hope not but you will probably get it too Bonn.


I just heard about all that rain. DD will get it after you, then it's our turn. Until then, temperatures in the 70's.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I love your stories Bonn. ♥


Thanks, CB. We both have funny families! Keeps us going, doesn't it?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> WeBee do you drink cranberry juice? That is suppose to help with infections. I get the cranberry pills at Walmart they do the same thing. I know you have been so miserable.


Those infections are miserable. I take the dummies now.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Your family knows how to have fun together Bonnie; you're very blessed! Sarah sounds like such a sweetheart! I hope the piggies are easier to care for than the tadpoles were :lol:
> 
> It's funny how the people most resistant to pets can become their slaves. When we first got cats to deal with mice and other pests, DH was adamant that they were NEVER to come into the house. It took less than a month before they not only came into the house, but ruled it. :roll:


 :lol: :lol: My husband was that way about cats until our daughter brought one home from college. We couldn't believe he let her keep it!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Happy Sunday everyone. Happy Mothers Day if it applies to you.
> 
> So sorry for my absence, I haven`t been in the best of health lately. Having no water didn`t help either. Slowly but surely I am improving.
> But PTL we finally have water back....today as a matter of fact. Am waiting for the water heater to heat up so I can take a much needed shower and wash my hair.
> ...


Oh, congratulations WWebee on being a GM! It is the best feeling for sure! Sorry you have been so sick as I've been worried about you. Maybe this summer you can find out where the water is freezing in the winter. I'll pray for you.

I am seeing that grand with bunches of knitted outfits so start making them as soon as you know the sex! I know you will enjoy every second of knitting for the Grandchild! Hugs!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> WeBee do you drink cranberry juice? That is suppose to help with infections. I get the cranberry pills at Walmart they do the same thing. I know you have been so miserable.


Yes, my kidney Dr. put me on cranberry pills daily as I'm into stage 3 kidney failure & so far they are helping as my Dr. says most people go into stage 4 & dialysis! I'm lucky & God is great to me!

I'm only allowed 1 small cup of weak coffee & 1 small cup of weak tea (green) daily & rest must be water. I hope the coffee isn't taken away as w/o a little caffeine, I get a headache!

Diet drinks are a "No, No" so don't ever drink them! No artificial sugars either.

Take care Webee!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh! I just looked about the old refrigerator DH is moving out getting ready for new one in a few days! What a mess, back of refrigerator was on a block of wood & dust & cobwebs knee deep! No wonder I felt bad when cooking! DH said it is good the thing quit working because people had not pulled this thing out for years! This place needs a lot of work, but it was such a bargain as the one next door sold this winter for $150,000!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Those infections are miserable. I take the dummies now.


What is a dummy? or do you mean gummy?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Oh! I just looked about the old refrigerator DH is moving out getting ready for new one in a few days! What a mess, back of refrigerator was on a block of wood & dust & cobwebs knee deep! No wonder I felt bad when cooking! DH said it is good the thing quit working because people had not pulled this thing out for years! This place needs a lot of work, but it was such a bargain as the one next door sold this winter for $150,000!


You will get it fixed up. Just do a little at a time. I probably have the same thing behind my fridge. Yikes! I am proud you found your snowbird home.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Happy Monday everyone. I hope your weather is as gorgeous as ours here in WV.
I was sat on my front porch swing just looking around my front yard looking for the the best place to plant a rose bush in memory of our beloved Jokim. And I just can`t decide the perfect spot. I`m thinking of buying a couple of rose bushes and putting them on both sides of my concrete walkway I made a few years ago by my front porch steps.

Then my daydreams on the front porch were spoiled by half the street deciding to light bonfires on their property, so I had to go back inside because the smoke was so bad. Its a law here in this county that we`re not allowed to light a bonfire until after 4pm, but it seems they all ignore that law.
I hope there won`t be many bonfires tomorrow as I will doing a few loads of laundry to hang outside on my washing line.
Even now I still go to the taps in my kitchen to turn them on just to see the water flowing. Its a good feeling.

Janie...I told hubby that making this house more weatherproof is his main priority this year. Because at least that way he won`t spend so much money on replacing pipes that have burst. I think it has finally sunk in how much work it would save for him....not to mention saving money from having to fork out money for pipes, pipe cleaner, glue and the pipe fittings too.

I`m enjoying doing some knitting while catching up watching some Brit and Australian soaps from last week. I am way behind this week, but the lace curtain I`m knitting is coming along nicely. I`ve got about 4 weeks to complete it.
Pics when complete.

.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Happy Monday everyone. I hope your weather is as gorgeous as ours here in WV.
> I was sat on my front porch swing just looking around my front yard looking for the the best place to plant a rose bush in memory of our beloved Jokim. And I just can`t decide the perfect spot. I`m thinking of buying a couple of rose bushes and putting them on both sides of my concrete walkway I made a few years ago by my front porch steps.
> 
> Then my daydreams on the front porch were spoiled by half the street deciding to light bonfires on their property, so I had to go back inside because the smoke was so bad. Its a law here in this county that we`re not allowed to light a bonfire until after 4pm, but it seems they all ignore that law.
> ...


That sounds like a good place for Jokim's. I know where I am going to put mine. I just need to do it. It is by my fire place. I am going to get a Knockout Rose. Maybe a red one. I have pink so maybe something different.
I can't wait to see your lace curtain.
s


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That sounds like a good place for Jokim's. I know where I am going to put mine. I just need to do it. It is by my fire place. I am going to get a Knockout Rose. Maybe a red one. I have pink so maybe something different.
> I can't wait to see your lace curtain.
> s


Oh, CB what a wonderful thing to do. I must talk to my husband and try to do the same thing here (there are nasty rules here regarding what is planted...). I miss her.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Webee, I do hope you get the water problem solved as you are such a great person as I worried about you without water! You never complained & I don't know how you kept your sanity! My hat is off to you sweet lady! Hugs!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.playbuzz.com/andreamasters10/how-much-common-sense-do-you-have?utm_source=facebook.com&utm_medium=ff&utm_campaign=ff
I have perfect common sense.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.playbuzz.com/andreamasters10/how-much-common-sense-do-you-have?utm_source=facebook.com&utm_medium=ff&utm_campaign=ff
> I have perfect common sense.


I've known that about you for a long time.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Webee, I do hope you get the water problem solved as you are such a great person as I worried about you without water! You never complained & I don't know how you kept your sanity! My hat is off to you sweet lady! Hugs!


Thanks Janie.
I didn`t see the point in complaining. No one would listen anyway, so its a wasted emotion.
I did smile a little when some parts of my county were without water for a day last month because of a burst mains pipe. Wow the people whining because of a little inconvenience for a few hours was astounding. They were whining they had to buy bottled water to make coffee. Yet one woman who was being interviewed on our local news was moaning about buying bottled water, and behind her, it was raining really hard!!
What an amateur!

:lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks Janie.
> I didn`t see the point in complaining. No one would listen anyway, so its a wasted emotion.
> I did smile a little when some parts of my county were without water for a day last month because of a burst mains pipe. Wow the people whining because of a little inconvenience for a few hours was astounding. They were whining they had to buy bottled water to make coffee. Yet one woman who was being interviewed on our local news was moaning about buying bottled water, and behind her, it was raining really hard!!
> What an amateur!
> ...


WeBee we would have listened to you. We were so worried about you when you were not online. You really are the pro on getting by with no water. I hope you do get the pipes fixed so that never happens to you again.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks Janie.
> I didn`t see the point in complaining. No one would listen anyway, so its a wasted emotion.
> I did smile a little when some parts of my county were without water for a day last month because of a burst mains pipe. Wow the people whining because of a little inconvenience for a few hours was astounding. They were whining they had to buy bottled water to make coffee. Yet one woman who was being interviewed on our local news was moaning about buying bottled water, and behind her, it was raining really hard!!
> What an amateur!
> ...


Yes, rainwater is wonderful & soft too! I wish I had your nerves as when refrigerator went out I complained to DH every night about using an ice chest as I worried about the milk, butter, etc., getting too warm as I didn't have any way to buy ice with him gone. I did have water however!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Those infections are miserable. I take the dummies now.


Gummies. Computer keeps "correcting" to Dummies.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, my kidney Dr. put me on cranberry pills daily as I'm into stage 3 kidney failure & so far they are helping as my Dr. says most people go into stage 4 & dialysis! I'm lucky & God is great to me!
> 
> I'm only allowed 1 small cup of weak coffee & 1 small cup of weak tea (green) daily & rest must be water. I hope the coffee isn't taken away as w/o a little caffeine, I get a headache!
> 
> ...


Jane, I just read today that apples are as good as caffeine for perking up. If you have to give up caffeine, maybe an apple would work? Also, you can get decaffeinated green tea. I drink a cup of it every night. I'm glad you're taking such good care of your kidneys- it's paying off!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Oh! I just looked about the old refrigerator DH is moving out getting ready for new one in a few days! What a mess, back of refrigerator was on a block of wood & dust & cobwebs knee deep! No wonder I felt bad when cooking! DH said it is good the thing quit working because people had not pulled this thing out for years! This place needs a lot of work, but it was such a bargain as the one next door sold this winter for $150,000!


Wow! Yes, it's always bad behind the fridge. So hard to move them.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What is a dummy? or do you mean gummy?


Gummy. My computer over-corrected - wrong both times. The dummies taste good. Did it again! This computer is the real dummy.

The gummies taste good.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What is a dummy? or do you mean gummy?


Gummy. My computer over-corrected - wrong both times. The gummies taste good.

I don't eat dummies. They don't taste good! :wink:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Gummy. My computer over-corrected - wrong both times. The dummies taste good.


I thought that is what you meant. 
:lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Happy Monday everyone. I hope your weather is as gorgeous as ours here in WV.
> I was sat on my front porch swing just looking around my front yard looking for the the best place to plant a rose bush in memory of our beloved Jokim. And I just can`t decide the perfect spot. I`m thinking of buying a couple of rose bushes and putting them on both sides of my concrete walkway I made a few years ago by my front porch steps.
> 
> Then my daydreams on the front porch were spoiled by half the street deciding to light bonfires on their property, so I had to go back inside because the smoke was so bad. Its a law here in this county that we`re not allowed to light a bonfire until after 4pm, but it seems they all ignore that law.
> ...


WendyBee, your posts are always so interesting. You have so many good ways of coping with things, and you always have great projects to tell us about. Glad you're back!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Oh, CB what a wonderful thing to do. I must talk to my husband and try to do the same thing here (there are nasty rules here regarding what is planted...). I miss her.


I agree - how thoughtful to plant a rose for Jokim. She was such a sweet person with lovely thoughts.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.playbuzz.com/andreamasters10/how-much-common-sense-do-you-have?utm_source=facebook.com&utm_medium=ff&utm_campaign=ff
> I have perfect common sense.


So do I, although there are some who would argue with that.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Good night, ladies. Surgery on second eye tomorrow early. Sweet dreams.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Good night, ladies. Surgery on second eye tomorrow early. Sweet dreams.


Prayers for tomorrow. Sweet dreams. ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I agree - how thoughtful to plant a rose for Jokim. She was such a sweet person with lovely thoughts.


It was WeBee's idea to plant a rose I think or maybe WCK but it wasn't me. I agree it is a wonderful idea to remember our precious friend.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Oh! I just looked about the old refrigerator DH is moving out getting ready for new one in a few days! What a mess, back of refrigerator was on a block of wood & dust & cobwebs knee deep! No wonder I felt bad when cooking! DH said it is good the thing quit working because people had not pulled this thing out for years! This place needs a lot of work, but it was such a bargain as the one next door sold this winter for $150,000!


I bet the back of my fridge is pretty ugly too  I don't remember when I last pulled it out.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It was WeBee's idea to plant a rose I think or maybe WCK but it wasn't me. I agree it is a wonderful idea to remember our precious friend.


It was Wendy's idea! I'm going to plant a new rose too, but not until early April. We don't often get frost in March, but it has happened once in a while.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Good night, ladies. Surgery on second eye tomorrow early. Sweet dreams.


I'll be thinking of you and prayers for another successful surgery Bonnie.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> It was Wendy's idea! I'm going to plant a new rose too, but not until early April. We don't often get frost in March, but it has happened once in a while.


We had a terrible frost here last night westy. The front yard was so white this morning I thought it was snow.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Just the opposite for me. It was in the 60's. And I had to go to work. My co-worker, RB will be going to a VA hospital for rehab. He is still in good spirits.


Will the VA take good care of RB? I hope so. If he is in good spirits that will help. 
We heard today one of our church members had to have his arm taken off. He had polio and always had trouble with that arm . Today they took it off and it was full of cancer. He and his family could use some prayers too.
Love y'all . Good night. I will have 2 grands again this week so I need my rest. ♥


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> The truth about Ted Cruz
> 
> http://www.worlddailyonline.com/2016/02/25/ted-cruzs-massive-secret-is-leaked-this-could-change-everything/


Wow Joey...you really scared me then!
What an excellent article. Thanks so much.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I agree - how thoughtful to plant a rose for Jokim. She was such a sweet person with lovely thoughts.


I hope we mention her often - keep her memory alive.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I hope we mention her often - keep her memory alive.


Yes, Jokim will always be a Denim Country Lady. I saved her picture & look at it a lot - what a lovely lady & may she be trimming roses in heaven!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, Jokim will always be a Denim Country Lady. I saved her picture & look at it a lot - what a lovely lady & may she be trimming roses in heaven!


Yes. Oh, how sad.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Yes, Jokim will always be a Denim Country Lady. I saved her picture & look at it a lot - what a lovely lady & may she be trimming roses in heaven!


I still have Jokim`s obit pinned on my bookmarks bar. Thank you so much to whoever sent it to me.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I still have Jokim`s obit pinned on my bookmarks bar. Thank you so much to whoever sent it to me.


She was so young. I wonder what happened.... Does anyone know?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Just the opposite for me. It was in the 60's. And I had to go to work. My co-worker, RB will be going to a VA hospital for rehab. He is still in good spirits.


It sounds like he's a strong man with lots of support from family and friends.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, Jokim will always be a Denim Country Lady. I saved her picture & look at it a lot - what a lovely lady & may she be trimming roses in heaven!


It was so thoughtful of her husband to let us know. He's been through a lot.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> It was so thoughtful of her husband to let us know. He's been through a lot.


I hope he is ok.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Happy Sunday everyone. Happy Mothers Day if it applies to you.
> 
> So sorry for my absence, I haven`t been in the best of health lately. Having no water didn`t help either. Slowly but surely I am improving.
> But PTL we finally have water back....today as a matter of fact. Am waiting for the water heater to heat up so I can take a much needed shower and wash my hair.
> ...


Congratulations on becoming a grandmother. You and DH are in for some fun times. I can't relate to the kids leaving as I was the one that left.

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Glad to hear that you are feeling better and your water is back.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.playbuzz.com/andreamasters10/how-much-common-sense-do-you-have?utm_source=facebook.com&utm_medium=ff&utm_campaign=ff
> I have perfect common sense.


Me too.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Don`t forget this weekend we change the clocks forward an hour for spring.
Spring forward, fall back is the way I always remember it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Don`t forget this weekend we change the clocks forward an hour for spring.
> Spring forward, fall back is the way I always remember it.


Thank you. Did not know.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I can't wait to change the clocks back.
Bonn how was the surgery?
If you don't see me online we are suppose to have bad weather for the next 3 days. Raining now but it hasn't started it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I can't wait to change the clocks back.
Bonn how was the surgery?
If you don't see me online we are suppose to have bad weather for the next 3 days. Raining now but it hasn't started it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I can't wait to change the clocks back.
> Bonn how was the surgery?
> If you don't see me online we are suppose to have bad weather for the next 3 days. Raining now but it hasn't started it.


Oh, dear... Not tornadoes, I hope. I'll keep looking at your weather.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I can't wait to change the clocks back.
> Bonn how was the surgery?
> If you don't see me online we are suppose to have bad weather for the next 3 days. Raining now but it hasn't started it.


The surgery went very well. Thanks for asking, CB. No pain at all. I could see better right away - that eye still blurry but even at that better than before. I'll take it easy for a few days to let it heal. I have to go back tomorrow for a check. You always go back the next day for them to make sure it's all fine.

Tired - going to bed soon. Good night all. ZZZZZzzzzzzz......


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.playbuzz.com/andreamasters10/how-much-common-sense-do-you-have?utm_source=facebook.com&utm_medium=ff&utm_campaign=ff
> I have perfect common sense.


me too


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks Janie.
> I didn`t see the point in complaining. No one would listen anyway, so its a wasted emotion.
> I did smile a little when some parts of my county were without water for a day last month because of a burst mains pipe. Wow the people whining because of a little inconvenience for a few hours was astounding. They were whining they had to buy bottled water to make coffee. Yet one woman who was being interviewed on our local news was moaning about buying bottled water, and behind her, it was raining really hard!!
> What an amateur! :lol:


You're a strong woman Wendy! and pragmatic!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> We had a terrible frost here last night westy. The front yard was so white this morning I thought it was snow.


That must have had you rubbing your eyes! :lol: But it must have been pretty when the sun came out and made it sparkle.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> The truth about Ted Cruz
> 
> http://www.worlddailyonline.com/2016/02/25/ted-cruzs-massive-secret-is-leaked-this-could-change-everything/


that was an interesting video, thanks Joey


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> that was an interesting video, thanks Joey


I couldn't get the video.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I hope we mention her often - keep her memory alive.


I miss her a lot


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Don`t forget this weekend we change the clocks forward an hour for spring.
> Spring forward, fall back is the way I always remember it.


I hate the first few days of the time change, but I'm looking forward to having more light at the end of the day


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> The surgery went very well. Thanks for asking, CB. No pain at all. I could see better right away - that eye still blurry but even at that better than before. I'll take it easy for a few days to let it heal. I have to go back tomorrow for a check. You always go back the next day for them to make sure it's all fine.
> 
> Tired - going to bed soon. Good night all. ZZZZZzzzzzzz......


Great news about the surgery Bonnie!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I couldn't get the video.


Try this link CB





How is your weather system? Do you still have storm warnings?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bon thanks for the picture you painted of spring. Glad your surgrey is done and you are seeing better.

WeeBee got email and hope you are doing better.Water yeah.

JOey so sorry for your friend Hope he heals as much as he can and can adjuct to all that has happen.

Cb saw weather report hope you and Solo come through alright.

Solo if you ever get up here go to Lake winabogo (spelling wrong) lovely lake to kaykac on.

Jokim will never forget her she was always so kind to me.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Try this link CB
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will have to try it tomorrow. Storm is going over .

We are having flash flood warning. We have had 1 1/2 since 6:00. Some thunder but mostly lots of raining for 3 days.

My kids are on their way to Memphis again for test. I haven't heard from them yet. The 2 oldest are here again.

How were your parents when you talked to them the other night?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Joey thank you for the link. What bothers me is people want change in the Republian party and they think that Trump is the one. Trump reminds me of Obama and his hope and change. There is none of this as I can see in Trump. He is not a person who can or could be trusted to help this country. His actions speak volumes on the person he is. 

Also I think that as this nation has said no to God God is about to say no to this nation. Cruse is a christian and we know what happens to Christian in this country.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Joey thank you for the link. What bothers me is people want change in the Republian party and they think that Trump is the one. Trump reminds me of Obama and his hope and change. There is none of this as I can see in Trump. He is not a person who can or could be trusted to help this country. His actions speak volumes on the person he is. 

Also I think that as this nation has said no to God God is about to say no to this nation. Cruse is a christian and we know what happens to Christian in this country.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WCK I read that Canada is changing their cable system you will only have to pay for the channels you want. Not the whole package. I do hope that will happen in this country. There are so many channels we never watch and having to pay for them is just plain stupid to me.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Joey thank you for the link. What bothers me is people want change in the Republian party and they think that Trump is the one. Trump reminds me of Obama and his hope and change. There is none of this as I can see in Trump. He is not a person who can or could be trusted to help this country. His actions speak volumes on the person he is.
> 
> Also I think that as this nation has said no to God God is about to say no to this nation. Cruse is a christian and we know what happens to Christian in this country.


I believe the same way. 
Since I have been rebuked on another thread I will preach to the choir.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152691256840419


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I will have to try it tomorrow. Storm is going over .
> 
> We are having flash flood warning. We have had 1 1/2 since 6:00. Some thunder but mostly lots of raining for 3 days.
> 
> ...


Prayers for all of you to stay safe. How is Chewy reacting to thunder and lightening?

I talked to my parents again tonight and they're doing pretty well. Thanks for asking. They've had more snow the last few days, but temps are expected to warm up at the end of the week.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

o


west coast kitty said:


> Prayers for all of you to stay safe. How is Chewy reacting to thunder and lightening?
> 
> I talked to my parents again tonight and they're doing pretty well. Thanks for asking. They've had more snow the last few days, but temps are expected to warm up at the end of the week.


So far Chewy is not afraid. Jojo is but won't go in the barn because Daisy is not there. He is out in his house in the rain.

I know winter is not over yet there will still be some cold days here. Just don't want snow. I hope your parents will stay out of the weather. It is almost Spring. We can make it .


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I was off today and got caught up on some chores and then went into town to meet Annie. We went out for dinner and had Vietnamese food. We don't usually get much time to chat if we're both in the store, so it's nice to have an evening out once in awhile.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I was off today and got caught up on some chores and then went into town to meet Annie. We went out for dinner and had Vietnamese food. We don't usually get much time to chat if we're both in the store, so it's nice to have an evening out once in awhile.


that sounds so nice and glad you were able to talk to your parents.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Joey thank you for the link. What bothers me is people want change in the Republian party and they think that Trump is the one. Trump reminds me of Obama and his hope and change. There is none of this as I can see in Trump. He is not a person who can or could be trusted to help this country. His actions speak volumes on the person he is.
> 
> Also I think that as this nation has said no to God God is about to say no to this nation. Cruse is a christian and we know what happens to Christian in this country.


I have friends that are dual citizens and others that have come back to Canada after living in the USA for over 20 years and I've also read lots of articles. It seems that so many Americans are furious with establishment politics and the political elite of both parties and Trump is their protest movement. I'm still surprised that so many people are willing to overlook the warning signals he puts out,

I do worry about all of you when there is so much anger and resentment. People can only be promised "hope and change" without results for so long before they look to other solutions.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> WCK I read that Canada is changing their cable system you will only have to pay for the channels you want. Not the whole package. I do hope that will happen in this country. There are so many channels we never watch and having to pay for them is just plain stupid to me.


How are you doing Yarnie? I've missed you!

CRTC is the agency that controls rules for cable systems and the new rules say that the cable companies have to offer "skinny packages" that include local stations and some news stations for no more than $25 a month and then can charge for extra channels separately.

When I first heard about it I felt just like you -- we don't really watch a lot of TV and just have basic cable. To get a few stations like Discovery or Home/Garden we would have to go to a high level and get even more channels that we don't watch. But in the long run I don't think it will save us any money because we have cable TV bundled with phone and internet. If we split off the TV, it will cost more for the other 2.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I have friends that are dual citizens and others that have come back to Canada after living in the USA for over 20 years and I've also read lots of articles. It seems that so many Americans are furious with establishment politics and the political elite of both parties and Trump is their protest movement. I'm still surprised that so many people are willing to overlook the warning signals he puts out,
> 
> I do worry about all of you when there is so much anger and resentment. People can only be promised "hope and change" without results for so long before they look to other solutions.


I agree with your statment. But what they think of is change will be just what they recieved from Obama. Hillary is the same way. We are heading for a train wreak and no one knows how to stop it. We are sheep being led to a slatter. They would rather hear the lies then hear the truth. Plus as you said on another site. Seem a few have opinions at least one I saw about what is happening in our country and do not even know or understand what is happening in their own country.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I am getting off. Need to get ready for bed. Love yall and will finish reading tomorrow. Love you! &#9829;


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How are you doing Yarnie? I've missed you!
> 
> CRTC is the agency that controls rules for cable systems and the new rules say that the cable companies have to offer "skinny packages" that include local stations and some news stations for no more than $25 a month and then can charge for extra channels separately.
> 
> When I first heard about it I felt just like you -- we don't really watch a lot of TV and just have basic cable. To get a few stations like Discovery or Home/Garden we would have to go to a high level and get even more channels that we don't watch. But in the long run I don't think it will save us any money because we have cable TV bundled with phone and internet. If we split off the TV, it will cost more for the other 2.


We have the same thing here bundling and do not want any of the channels we have to have in order to get programs we like. Plus the cost keeps going up.

I am a live that is about all I can say about life here.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I believe the same way.
> Since I have been rebuked on another thread I will preach to the choir.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: Some people have no sense of logic -- they bring religion into a topic and then are surprised and angry when others answer to the comments.


You are so right on that. They judge others but cry foul when it comes to others answer their charges.

Am off too need to get to bed.

If God be for us who can be against us.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Yayyy there`s our Yarny.
I`m so happy to see you &#9829;


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I agree with your statment. But what they think of is change will be just what they recieved from Obama. Hillary is the same way. We are heading for a train wreak and no one knows how to stop it. We are sheep being led to a slatter. They would rather hear the lies then hear the truth. Plus as you said on another site. Seem a few have opinions at least one I saw about what is happening in our country and do not even know or understand what is happening in their own country.


It seems so many countries have the same problems. Politicians and bureaucrats have become a privileged elite class - their salaries and benefits are out of proportion compared to most citizens; they grant themselves extra perks and exemptions. Canadians have no shortage of important issues that need attention! Our current PM is having a great time with the PR circuit and selfies while the problems get more serious.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Yayyy there`s our Yarny.
> I`m so happy to see you ♥


Hi Wendy, how was your day? Hope you weren't smoked out with the bond fires today.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> The surgery went very well. Thanks for asking, CB. No pain at all. I could see better right away - that eye still blurry but even at that better than before. I'll take it easy for a few days to let it heal. I have to go back tomorrow for a check. You always go back the next day for them to make sure it's all fine.
> 
> Tired - going to bed soon. Good night all. ZZZZZzzzzzzz......


Glad that all went well, Bon. Good news.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Yayyy there`s our Yarny.
> I`m so happy to see you ♥


Happy to see you to WeeBee, hope things with house are getting better. Looks like we all may have an early spring.

Clock set back, not looking forward to it. Take's a while to reajust to it. Kitty gets thrown off. Like to eat at certain times and not into time change. I can say I am not either at least for a while. Never gain an hour of sleep until reajusted. But like WCK said nice to have more day lite.

Just glad I do not live in Alaska they have month's were sun shines all day long. Must be hard to sleep with that going on.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi LL how are you doing? Hope all is well at your side of the world.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jayne glad you got new refig. Down there you need one. 
When are you on your way home? Have a safe trip back.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Last night mention Trump but did not mention the persons on Dem side running do not have faith in the two of them either. Their promises are as empty as Trump's. Who ever wins will cause more trouble then some realize.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Wish you could see my side yard. It is pure mud . Crews from electric company and ect have been busy putting in new poles and boxes. New water lines ect. New bridge construstion does not start until after July 4th. So not looking forward to it. equipment will be place on our land. yes paid for it but do not look forward to it. Noise and if ground is dry dust if wet mud. Husband said we should go to cabin for a couple of months not intersted in that either it is used for hunting not for living in two mouths or more.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Great news about the surgery Bonnie!


Thanks, WCK.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Great news about the surgery Bonnie!


Thanks, WCK.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hi LL how are you doing? Hope all is well at your side of the world.


All ok here. Quiet...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Wish you could see my side yard. It is pure mud . Crews from electric company and ect have been busy putting in new poles and boxes. New water lines ect. New bridge construstion does not start until after July 4th. So not looking forward to it. equipment will be place on our land. yes paid for it but do not look forward to it. Noise and if ground is dry dust if wet mud. Husband said we should go to cabin for a couple of months not intersted in that either it is used for hunting not for living in two mouths or more.


Hi, Yarnie! You sound like you have your energy back! Sorry about the yard - that can really be an inconvenience.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Poor Yarnie...I`m so sorry there is such a huge mess in your yard. You need to tell the maintenance crew to hurry up so you can plant Jokim`s memory rose bush. Maybe they`ll hurry up then.

Bon....I`m so glad your surgery went well. I had no idea that you were having some done. I would have added you to your surgery prayer list had I known..

For the second day in a row i have laundry drying on my washing line. It gives me such a sense of satisfaction seeing them dry in the breeze. Its such a beautiful day here...I`m even wearing a short sleeve shirt. Hooray!!! Nothing can beat the gorgeous weather up here in the mountains when we get them. That`s probably why they call West Virginia, 'West by God' on days like these.
Any day now hopefully we have have the pretty purple violets growing. And a few white ones too. It looks so gorgeous that we wait a few weeks before we mow the yard. And when we mow, the next lot of violets will be thicker.
Spring and fall are my two fave seasons of the year.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> The surgery went very well. Thanks for asking, CB. No pain at all. I could see better right away - that eye still blurry but even at that better than before. I'll take it easy for a few days to let it heal. I have to go back tomorrow for a check. You always go back the next day for them to make sure it's all fine.
> 
> Tired - going to bed soon. Good night all. ZZZZZzzzzzzz......


That's great news Bon.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I was off today and got caught up on some chores and then went into town to meet Annie. We went out for dinner and had Vietnamese food. We don't usually get much time to chat if we're both in the store, so it's nice to have an evening out once in awhile.


I have never had Vietnamese food. I know it must be good. That is nice you got to really visit with Annie.

I think we have had 5"of rain so far. We are going to have it for about 5 more days. Solo have you been getting it too?
Watch out Bonn and Janie. We may need a boat and paddle.  We appreciate all the prayers. We are close to the river so don't want the town flooded.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I have friends that are dual citizens and others that have come back to Canada after living in the USA for over 20 years and I've also read lots of articles. It seems that so many Americans are furious with establishment politics and the political elite of both parties and Trump is their protest movement. I'm still surprised that so many people are willing to overlook the warning signals he puts out,
> 
> I do worry about all of you when there is so much anger and resentment. People can only be promised "hope and change" without results for so long before they look to other solutions.


 You are so right! People are so mad they are thinking straight.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: Some people have no sense of logic -- they bring religion into a topic and then are surprised and angry when others answer to the comments.


Yes. Plus they are the ones that brought it up. Then they get mad if anyone tried to explain.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> You are so right on that. They judge others but cry foul when it comes to others answer their charges.
> 
> Am off too need to get to bed.
> 
> If God be for us who can be against us.


Amen!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I have friends that are dual citizens and others that have come back to Canada after living in the USA for over 20 years and I've also read lots of articles. It seems that so many Americans are furious with establishment politics and the political elite of both parties and Trump is their protest movement. I'm still surprised that so many people are willing to overlook the warning signals he puts out,
> 
> I do worry about all of you when there is so much anger and resentment. People can only be promised "hope and change" without results for so long before they look to other solutions.


I don't think it's a matter of overlooking the warning signals. These Trump supporters are not all uneducated voters. They are tired of the "establishment" lying to them over and over again and turning over the power to them to do as they please. Obama didn't change anything neither did the Tea Party. Both were stopped by the "establishment" in MHO. Trump has a wide range of supporters, from seniors to millennials, blacks, Hispanics, independents to fed up Democrats who are willing to take a chance with him. It's going to get uglier as it gets closer to the convention. The "establishment" has no intention of giving up their power. The power is what drives them.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> We have the same thing here bundling and do not want any of the channels we have to have in order to get programs we like. Plus the cost keeps going up.
> 
> I am a live that is about all I can say about life here.


I have internet and cable bundled. The cable portion just increased by almost 10.00 per month. It;s costing me more to not watch all those channels. :evil: :evil:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have never had Vietnamese food. I know it must be good. That is nice you got to really visit with Annie.
> 
> I think we have had 5"of rain so far. We are going to have it for about 5 more days. Solo have you been getting it too?
> Watch out Bonn and Janie. We may need a boat and paddle.  We appreciate all the prayers. We are close to the river so don't want the town flooded.


We are getting some rain, but nothing like you. We have had a few T-storms but nothing severe. This weather pattern should move out by Saturday. We've been under a wild fire watch and this rain is just what we needed to keep the grasses wet enough not to burn. I hope things improve for you CB. I'll launch the kayak if needed.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I have internet and cable bundled. The cable portion just increased by almost 10.00 per month. It;s costing me more to not watch all those channels. :evil: :evil:


Hubby found a channel on our cable tv last weekend that we didn`t know we had.... the Laffs channel. He was watching 'Night Court' last night. And very good timing as its the 1st season.
We only have the very basic cable tv bundled in with our phone and internet for less than $100 a month. Not a bad price considering we get long distance, caller ID and call waiting on our phone, and 600 gigs of content on our internet each month as well as basic cable.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Poor Yarnie...I`m so sorry there is such a huge mess in your yard. You need to tell the maintenance crew to hurry up so you can plant Jokim`s memory rose bush. Maybe they`ll hurry up then.
> 
> Bon....I`m so glad your surgery went well. I had no idea that you were having some done. I would have added you to your surgery prayer list had I known..
> 
> ...


Thanks, Wendy.

I love spring and fall, too! And the violets.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> That's great news Bon.


Thanks, Solo.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have never had Vietnamese food. I know it must be good. That is nice you got to really visit with Annie.
> 
> I think we have had 5"of rain so far. We are going to have it for about 5 more days. Solo have you been getting it too?
> Watch out Bonn and Janie. We may need a boat and paddle.  We appreciate all the prayers. We are close to the river so don't want the town flooded.


We haven't had a lot of rainy days this year, but we've had such downpours! Good luck!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I don't think it's a matter of overlooking the warning signals. These Trump supporters are not all uneducated voters. They are tired of the "establishment" lying to them over and over again and turning over the power to them to do as they please. Obama didn't change anything neither did the Tea Party. Both were stopped by the "establishment" in MHO. Trump has a wide range of supporters, from seniors to millennials, blacks, Hispanics, independents to fed up Democrats who are willing to take a chance with him. It's going to get uglier as it gets closer to the convention. The "establishment" has no intention of giving up their power. The power is what drives them.


Yes, I agree, Solo. They don't want to lose their powers and perks. Whoever you're for, the people should decide. The politicians shouldn't be able to take the power of the vote away. That's what our government is all about.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Wish you could see my side yard. It is pure mud . Crews from electric company and ect have been busy putting in new poles and boxes. New water lines ect. New bridge construstion does not start until after July 4th. So not looking forward to it. equipment will be place on our land. yes paid for it but do not look forward to it. Noise and if ground is dry dust if wet mud. Husband said we should go to cabin for a couple of months not intersted in that either it is used for hunting not for living in two mouths or more.


Doesn't sound like a relaxing summer for you Yarnie. Think about taking a book or knitting to the park or library for a couple hours a day?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Poor Yarnie...I`m so sorry there is such a huge mess in your yard. You need to tell the maintenance crew to hurry up so you can plant Jokim`s memory rose bush. Maybe they`ll hurry up then.
> 
> Bon....I`m so glad your surgery went well. I had no idea that you were having some done. I would have added you to your surgery prayer list had I known..
> 
> ...


I'm glad you enjoyed your lovely day Wendy. My day was windy and very heavy rains - not at all nice.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have never had Vietnamese food. I know it must be good. That is nice you got to really visit with Annie.
> 
> I think we have had 5"of rain so far. We are going to have it for about 5 more days. Solo have you been getting it too?
> Watch out Bonn and Janie. We may need a boat and paddle.  We appreciate all the prayers. We are close to the river so don't want the town flooded.


We used to go to a nice Vietnamese restaurant in Calgary, but didn't have one here until this one opened just before Christmas. DH and have gone a couple of times and really liked it. The food is lighter than most Chinese foods. They also have their own special soups called Pho, served in huge bowls and are a full meal by themselves


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have never had Vietnamese food. I know it must be good. That is nice you got to really visit with Annie.
> 
> I think we have had 5"of rain so far. We are going to have it for about 5 more days. Solo have you been getting it too?
> Watch out Bonn and Janie. We may need a boat and paddle.  We appreciate all the prayers. We are close to the river so don't want the town flooded.


How was your day CB? Hope there wasn't any flooding. We've joined you in the heavy rains today - it's been torrents for most of the day.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How was your day CB? Hope there wasn't any flooding. We've joined you in the heavy rains today - it's been torrents for most of the day.


That food looks good.
Church was canceled tonight and schools tomorrow. I don't ever remember school or church every being closed because of rain. We are suppose to get more. It is not really storming just non stop rain.

We watched a good movie tonight. KC had told us about it and we just rented it. War Room. Very good movie. I want to be Miss Clara.
Has anyone else seen it?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:



> Doesn't sound like a relaxing summer for you Yarnie. Think about taking a book or knitting to the park or library for a couple hours a day?


Will need more then a couple of hours. Cable men took over back yard most of this afternoon. This will go on until they start the bridge then the big machines will come and the noise will be off the charts. 
The one good thing is the traffic will not be coming by. People can not even cross the road any more. As dog park on up the road so many have given up trying to go there.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Will need more then a couple of hours. Cable men took over back yard most of this afternoon. This will go on until they start the bridge then the big machines will come and the noise will be off the charts.
> The one good thing is the traffic will not be coming by. People can not even cross the road any more. As dog park on up the road so many have given up trying to go there.


It will be getting dust when it dries. When they resurfaced our room a few years ago the dust was unbelievable. It was red clay too. You will get used to the noise. We lived beside the train tracks when our kids were little. It didn't bother us after awhile. It was right in our back yard too. The windows shook. :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That food looks good.
> Church was canceled tonight and schools tomorrow. I don't ever remember school or church every being closed because of rain. We are suppose to get more. It is not really storming just non stop rain.
> 
> We watched a good movie tonight. KC had told us about it and we just rented it. War Room. Very good movie. I want to be Miss Clara.
> Has anyone else seen it?


It sounds awful down south Louisiana 15 inches an flood came on so fast . Hope you do not get that much praying for you and family.

Have to see if Library has it and get it. Thanks for mention it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I don't think it's a matter of overlooking the warning signals. These Trump supporters are not all uneducated voters. They are tired of the "establishment" lying to them over and over again and turning over the power to them to do as they please. Obama didn't change anything neither did the Tea Party. Both were stopped by the "establishment" in MHO. Trump has a wide range of supporters, from seniors to millennials, blacks, Hispanics, independents to fed up Democrats who are willing to take a chance with him. It's going to get uglier as it gets closer to the convention. The "establishment" has no intention of giving up their power. The power is what drives them.


I get what you're saying Solo; I know there are a lot of well educated professionals as well as trades and people from all walks of life that are supporting Trump. Their anger has reached the point where any of the issues associated with Trump aren't enough to discourage their support.

Is it true that Cruz is also considered an outsider by the establishment?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> It sounds awful down south Louisiana 15 inches an flood came on so fast . Hope you do not get that much praying for you and family.
> 
> Have to see if Library has it and get it. Thanks for mention it.






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154714593952575


Thanks for the prayers. We need them.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Admin has not started us on #68, wonder why we are at 239 pages.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Admin has not started us on #68, wonder why we are at 239 pages.


I don"t know.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I don't think it's a matter of overlooking the warning signals. These Trump supporters are not all uneducated voters. They are tired of the "establishment" lying to them over and over again and turning over the power to them to do as they please. Obama didn't change anything neither did the Tea Party. Both were stopped by the "establishment" in MHO. Trump has a wide range of supporters, from seniors to millennials, blacks, Hispanics, independents to fed up Democrats who are willing to take a chance with him. It's going to get uglier as it gets closer to the convention. The "establishment" has no intention of giving up their power. The power is what drives them.


You said it better then I could. I think I hear the "It ain't over tell the fat lady sings. She is singing louder and louder. But they can not hear.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes, I agree, Solo. They don't want to lose their powers and perks. Whoever you're for, the people should decide. The politicians shouldn't be able to take the power of the vote away. That's what our government is all about.


That is so true Bonnie -- also, politicians should be more accountable to the people and not to the political establishment.

Since Canada has a parliamentary system, we don't vote directly for the Prime Minister. That position goes to the leader of the party with the most seats in the House of Commons. Our previous Conservative government took a lot of the impact of "big money" out of elections. Only individuals can contribute and their contributions are capped at $1500 per year to the party and to candidates.

Isn't it ironic that it was the Conservatives (who the left accuse of being the party of the rich and big business) who gave financial control back to the grass roots? Our new Liberal PM, who claimed he wanted more open government, is the leader who is restricting the ability of Members of Parliament to vote according to their constituents wishes or their consciences.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That is so true Bonnie -- also, politicians should be more accountable to the people and not to the political establishment.
> 
> Since Canada has a parliamentary system, we don't vote directly for the Prime Minister. That position goes to the leader of the party with the most seats in the House of Commons. Our previous Conservative government took a lot of the impact of "big money" out of elections. Only individuals can contribute and their contributions are capped at $1500 per year to the party and to candidates.
> 
> Isn't it ironic that it was the Conservatives (who the left accuse of being the party of the rich and big business) who gave financial control back to the grass roots? Our new Liberal PM, who claimed he wanted more open government, is the leader who is restricting the ability of Members of Parliament to vote according to their constituents wishes or their consciences.


that is so sad to thing that one party wants to help people and the other wants to take it away. Same here though too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That food looks good.
> Church was canceled tonight and schools tomorrow. I don't ever remember school or church every being closed because of rain. We are suppose to get more. It is not really storming just non stop rain.
> 
> We watched a good movie tonight. KC had told us about it and we just rented it. War Room. Very good movie. I want to be Miss Clara.
> Has anyone else seen it?


Hoping the rain eases up for you overnight! Are the roads ok?

When I came home from work tonight, I saw the water from the lake was flooding the pullout on the highway. The local governments are still building new *****, hopefully they aren't eroded before they're even finished.

I haven't heard of that movie. Who is Miss Clara?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Will need more then a couple of hours. Cable men took over back yard most of this afternoon. This will go on until they start the bridge then the big machines will come and the noise will be off the charts.
> The one good thing is the traffic will not be coming by. People can not even cross the road any more. As dog park on up the road so many have given up trying to go there.


Are you going to have a hard time getting in and out of your house Yarnie?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/KTBS3/videos/10154714593952575/
> Thanks for the prayers. We need them.


Gosh that was scary -- just the top of the roof showing :shock: I hope everyone got out ok!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Are you going to have a hard time getting in and out of your house Yarnie?


No as the road in front of the house will be open. Road where bridge is is on the side of house.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Admin has not started us on #68, wonder why we are at 239 pages.


 :?: you're right, we should be on #69 already. Maybe Admin is changing the rules.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hoping the rain eases up for you overnight! Are the roads ok?
> 
> When I came home from work tonight, I saw the water from the lake was flooding the pullout on the highway. The local governments are still building new *****, hopefully they aren't eroded before they're even finished.
> 
> I haven't heard of that movie. Who is Miss Clara?


Our roads are terrible. We have a bayou and the Arkansas River close to us. The rain is suppose to kept going for a few more days.

Are you going to get flooded out. I know you have needed the rain but when it is too much.
The "War Room " is about a man and woman having problems in their marriage. An older lady leads them with Godly guidance. Great film. Miss Clara is the older lady.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Our roads are terrible. We have a bayou and the Arkansas River close to us. The rain is suppose to kept going for a few more days.
> 
> Are you going to get flooded out. I know you have needed the rain but when it is too much.
> The "War Room " is about a man and woman having problems in their marriage. An older lady leads them with Godly guidance. Great film. Miss Clara is the older lady.


Is your family still away? Hope they aren't driving through the storms. Does your pond come up close to the house? We won't be flooded at our house but some of the local roads are closed. The last time there was a big flood was in 2009, but nothing like the video you linked.

You would be perfect for Miss Clara then!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Is your family still away? Hope they aren't driving through the storms. Does your pond come up close to the house? We won't be flooded at our house but some of the local roads are closed. The last time there was a big flood was in 2009, but nothing like the video you linked.
> 
> You would be perfect for Miss Clara then!


No our pond is about an acre away. We have the bayou down the road from us the water runs into. Also a road out back that goesr goes over the road to the pond.
My DB, DIL and GS are in Memphis. I hope they don't have problems coming home Friday. We will see. 
We have not had as much rain as in that video I posted. 
I hope you will not have too much rain.

Here is Miss Clara 
.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jfOQ4-whSI


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-392909-1.html

When you get a chance go read this it is so cute and will give you a good laugh.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No our pond is about an acre away. We have the bayou down the road from us the water runs into. Also a road out back that goesr goes over the road to the pond.
> My DB, DIL and GS are in Memphis. I hope they don't have problems coming home Friday. We will see.
> We have not had as much rain as in that video I posted.
> I hope you will not have too much rain.
> ...


 :thumbup: love her!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: love her!


The show is great. I hope you can find it to watch. We all cried at the end. I love happy endings.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-392909-1.html
> 
> When you get a chance go read this it is so cute and will give you a good laugh.


 :lol: Good for her! She doesn't need anyone trying to fix things.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: Good for her! She doesn't need anyone trying to fix things.


She sounds familiar. Kinda like she is me. :lol: I loved her story.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> She sounds familiar. Kinda like she is me. :lol: I loved her story.


Wasn't it funny and cute. Yes she is you the two of you could write more novels then we would have time to read.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The show is great. I hope you can find it to watch. We all cried at the end. I love happy endings.


Happy ending are good Also like ones that make me cry.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Getting off now my mind is closing down and my eyes are half shut and my body well that is another story.

God Bless all and CB hope rain does not get out of control in your part of the world.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I`m still knitting our friend Mary a lace net curtain for her Birthday next month. But I`m in a bit of a quandary. Do I knit her a matching top valance for it or not? If I made one, it would be sewn on to make it one piece. 
I have the time, I just don`t know if it would look too tacky or not.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://minutemennews.com/hr-block-customers-owe-twice-as-much-as-last-year-because-of-obamacare/
What do say Joeys?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes, I agree, Solo. They don't want to lose their powers and perks. Whoever you're for, the people should decide. The politicians shouldn't be able to take the power of the vote away. That's what our government is all about.


I agree. At least that's what our gov't is about in writing. What's obvious is the establishment needs to go.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> We used to go to a nice Vietnamese restaurant in Calgary, but didn't have one here until this one opened just before Christmas. DH and have gone a couple of times and really liked it. The food is lighter than most Chinese foods. They also have their own special soups called Pho, served in huge bowls and are a full meal by themselves


I've seen this soup being made on one of the cooking channels. It looks delicious. Is it spicy or spicy hot? I got the impression that it was. If it's not spicy hot then I will look into trying it.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It will be getting dust when it dries. When they resurfaced our room a few years ago the dust was unbelievable. It was red clay too. You will get used to the noise. We lived beside the train tracks when our kids were little. It didn't bother us after awhile. It was right in our back yard too. The windows shook. :shock:


Your comment about getting use to the noise made me chuckle. There was a story on the news this morning about complaints made against the noise from Reagan Airport over the last year. There were over 7500 complaints made and 6500 were made by the same person. I guess he can't get use to the noise of overhead planes. TeeHee Growing up we lived on the alternative runway path for both LaGuardia and Kennedy airports. The noise was one thing, but the rattling of the windows was another. For the most part, you do get use to the noise.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I get what you're saying Solo; I know there are a lot of well educated professionals as well as trades and people from all walks of life that are supporting Trump. Their anger has reached the point where any of the issues associated with Trump aren't enough to discourage their support.
> 
> Is it true that Cruz is also considered an outsider by the establishment?


His election to Senator was backed by the Tea Party, so he was an outsider as far as the establishment was concerned.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> That is so true Bonnie -- also, politicians should be more accountable to the people and not to the political establishment.
> 
> Since Canada has a parliamentary system, we don't vote directly for the Prime Minister. That position goes to the leader of the party with the most seats in the House of Commons. Our previous Conservative government took a lot of the impact of "big money" out of elections. Only individuals can contribute and their contributions are capped at $1500 per year to the party and to candidates.
> 
> Isn't it ironic that it was the Conservatives (who the left accuse of being the party of the rich and big business) who gave financial control back to the grass roots? Our new Liberal PM, who claimed he wanted more open government, is the leader who is restricting the ability of Members of Parliament to vote according to their constituents wishes or their consciences.


If this is going to be the norm, then why have elections in the first place? The politicians that do get elected are supposed to vote according to their constituents wishes.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Your comment about getting use to the noise made me chuckle. There was a story on the news this morning about complaints made against the noise from Reagan Airport over the last year. There were over 7500 complaints made and 6500 were made by the same person. I guess he can't get use to the noise of overhead planes. TeeHee Growing up we lived on the alternative runway path for both LaGuardia and Kennedy airports. The noise was one thing, but the rattling of the windows was another. For the most part, you do get use to the noise.


Dh worked at the RR so when he went south or came back he would honk the horn and we would run to look out the window to see him. The kids got a big kick out of seeing Daddy wave at them thru the train window. I would have trouble with airplanes but 6500 complaints? She should have moved. :roll:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That food looks good.
> Church was canceled tonight and schools tomorrow. I don't ever remember school or church every being closed because of rain. We are suppose to get more. It is not really storming just non stop rain.
> 
> We watched a good movie tonight. KC had told us about it and we just rented it. War Room. Very good movie. I want to be Miss Clara.
> Has anyone else seen it?


That's a lot of rain if it's closing schools!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That is so true Bonnie -- also, politicians should be more accountable to the people and not to the political establishment.
> 
> Since Canada has a parliamentary system, we don't vote directly for the Prime Minister. That position goes to the leader of the party with the most seats in the House of Commons. Our previous Conservative government took a lot of the impact of "big money" out of elections. Only individuals can contribute and their contributions are capped at $1500 per year to the party and to candidates.
> 
> Isn't it ironic that it was the Conservatives (who the left accuse of being the party of the rich and big business) who gave financial control back to the grass roots? Our new Liberal PM, who claimed he wanted more open government, is the leader who is restricting the ability of Members of Parliament to vote according to their constituents wishes or their consciences.


He was here today - seems to like Obama. Not a good sign. I think limiting the money for elections is a great idea! And yes, it is ironic.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :?: you're right, we should be on #69 already. Maybe Admin is changing the rules.


What!!!??? I PROTEST! (Might as well - everybody else is in our country! We are against it, whatever it is!)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-392909-1.html
> 
> When you get a chance go read this it is so cute and will give you a good laugh.


Thanks, Yarnie! It was great - hilarious! I like the way she thinks.
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I've seen this soup being made on one of the cooking channels. It looks delicious. Is it spicy or spicy hot? I got the impression that it was. If it's not spicy hot then I will look into trying it.


It's not at all spicy hot Solo - in fact most of their food is quite mild, although some of the dipping sauces can be spicier. Their noodles and wraps are also rice based instead of wheat, good for people with gluten sensitivity.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Your comment about getting use to the noise made me chuckle. There was a story on the news this morning about complaints made against the noise from Reagan Airport over the last year. There were over 7500 complaints made and 6500 were made by the same person. I guess he can't get use to the noise of overhead planes. TeeHee Growing up we lived on the alternative runway path for both LaGuardia and Kennedy airports. The noise was one thing, but the rattling of the windows was another. For the most part, you do get use to the noise.


At the other extreme, we had a neighbor who moved because he couldn't bear the noise of cars accelerating after stopping at the stop sign. Nice neighbor - just very light sleeper.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Your comment about getting use to the noise made me chuckle. There was a story on the news this morning about complaints made against the noise from Reagan Airport over the last year. There were over 7500 complaints made and 6500 were made by the same person. I guess he can't get use to the noise of overhead planes. TeeHee Growing up we lived on the alternative runway path for both LaGuardia and Kennedy airports. The noise was one thing, but the rattling of the windows was another. For the most part, you do get use to the noise.


That guy needs to get a life! :roll:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> If this is going to be the norm, then why have elections in the first place? The politicians that do get elected are supposed to vote according to their constituents wishes.


Exactly the question a lot of Canadians I know are asking! Trudeau likes to come across as open, charming and friendly -- and he probably is when it suits him. But even before and during the election campaign he blocked several candidates chosen by local ridings to parachute his favoured candidates in.

The normal practice in our parliamentary system is that only motions that reflect "confidence in the governing party" require all members to vote in favour. This usually only applies to budget and financial matters. Other legislation allows members to vote according to their constituents or conscience. But Trudeau has indicated that all legislation important to his agenda will be whipped for compliance. And he had the gall to accuse the Harper conservatives of being micro managers!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Of course the penalty for no insurance is more than double last year. Then the ones that have 0bamacare usually have a mess to figure out. I had one with the same income every month, that had 5 marketplace policies, each with a different policy number and a different premium, for the year. Then the marketplace lost him one month and he had to pay the entire premium that month. Then he had to file taxes and did get at least enough back to cover the subsidy he should have had that month. I had one that had to pay back the entire subsidy ($3000) with the taxes.
> 
> If they have the marketplace they can not file taxes without the 1095-A. I have at least one still waiting for the form. Then for those that only work seasonal jobs, when they are working they have to have the marketplace since they earn to much for Badger Care (Wisconsin's version of Medicaid). Then when not working, they can have Medicaid. They will have one month without coverage, and one month duplicate coverage, during the change. One month's worth of penalty also.
> 
> Very few are satisfied with it. In general, one giant mess!


That is what I was thinking as I read this a big mess. We tried to tell everyone didn't we?
Was it a headache for you?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Exactly the question a lot of Canadians I know are asking! Trudeau likes to come across as open, charming and friendly -- and he probably is when it suits him. But even before and during the election campaign he blocked several candidates chosen by local ridings to parachute his favoured candidates in.
> 
> The normal practice in our parliamentary system is that only motions that reflect "confidence in the governing party" require all members to vote in favour. This usually only applies to budget and financial matters. Other legislation allows members to vote according to their constituents or conscience. But Trudeau has indicated that all legislation important to his agenda will be whipped for compliance. And he had the gall to accuse the Harper conservatives of being micro managers!


I have heard here on KP that they love your new Prime Minister. He kinds sounds like someone here in the US. :roll:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> He was here today - seems to like Obama. Not a good sign. I think limiting the money for elections is a great idea! And yes, it is ironic.


He's certainly getting a lot of media attention. There is a lot of international showmanship and very little substance for domestic issues. And in the meantime Canadians continue to face economic hardship and huge job losses. At some point his favourite phrase "sunny ways" won't cut it anymore, but we aren't there yet.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have heard here on KP that they love your new Prime Minister. He kinds sounds like someone here in the US. :roll:


I've seen that too; even some who had concerns about him just days before the election. :roll: Lots of pomp and circumstance; a celebrity and not an effective leader.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I've seen that too; even some who had concerns about him just days before the election. :roll: Lots of pomp and circumstance; a celebrity and not an effective leader.


 Movie stars and glamor are not good leaders . Some are not so good looking either. I wish I could vote for looks but can't. :roll:

Thanks for the prayers we had around 8" of rain. Our neighboring county had 14" and flooded out. More to come but I think we can handle it ok.

Going to bed. XX ♥


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I had a wonderful surprise last night. Hubby and I had a visit from both our sons.
Our youngest son informed us he is moving to Kansas City next month, which kind`ve floored hubby and I. It really came out of the blue. Slowly but surely I`ve come to accept it.
When we asked our son why he was moving, he said that there just aren`t any decent job opportunities for anyone his age (21) here in WV. So he put in two weeks notice at his job last week. He has friends in Kansas City, and he will be staying with one of his friends until he finds a job and an apartment of his own. His friend says he can get my son a job at the IT place he works at. He`s a sensible lad, so I know he will be ok. But I will miss him so much. His happiness is all I have ever wanted. Its a 12 hour drive at least to Kansas from here. Hopefully me and hubby will make a trip there later this year.
With our oldest son, his fiancee`s Dad found them a house in Dayton, Ohio for them to move in. It`s a 4 bedroom house, but it won`t be ready until August. Which will give my son enough time to look for another job in Ohio.
I am feeling the empty nest syndrome so much. The house is so much emptier without them.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Exactly the question a lot of Canadians I know are asking! Trudeau likes to come across as open, charming and friendly -- and he probably is when it suits him. But even before and during the election campaign he blocked several candidates chosen by local ridings to parachute his favoured candidates in.
> 
> The normal practice in our parliamentary system is that only motions that reflect "confidence in the governing party" require all members to vote in favour. This usually only applies to budget and financial matters. Other legislation allows members to vote according to their constituents or conscience. But Trudeau has indicated that all legislation important to his agenda will be whipped for compliance. And he had the gall to accuse the Harper conservatives of being micro managers!


His agenda being the key. How very similar to our current President.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> I had a wonderful surprise last night. Hubby and I had a visit from both our sons.
> Our youngest son informed us he is moving to Kansas City next month, which kind`ve floored hubby and I. It really came out of the blue. Slowly but surely I`ve come to accept it.
> When we asked our son why he was moving, he said that there just aren`t any decent job opportunities for anyone his age (21) here in WV. So he put in two weeks notice at his job last week. He has friends in Kansas City, and he will be staying with one of his friends until he finds a job and an apartment of his own. His friend says he can get my son a job at the IT place he works at. He`s a sensible lad, so I know he will be ok. But I will miss him so much. His happiness is all I have ever wanted. Its a 12 hour drive at least to Kansas from here. Hopefully me and hubby will make a trip there later this year.
> With our oldest son, his fiancee`s Dad found them a house in Dayton, Ohio for them to move in. It`s a 4 bedroom house, but it won`t be ready until August. Which will give my son enough time to look for another job in Ohio.
> I am feeling the empty nest syndrome so much. The house is so much emptier without them.


It's hard WeeBee, but we just have to let them go. You and your DH have done a good job of raising your sons so they will come out on top. Sending hugs your way.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I had a wonderful surprise last night. Hubby and I had a visit from both our sons.
> Our youngest son informed us he is moving to Kansas City next month, which kind`ve floored hubby and I. It really came out of the blue. Slowly but surely I`ve come to accept it.
> When we asked our son why he was moving, he said that there just aren`t any decent job opportunities for anyone his age (21) here in WV. So he put in two weeks notice at his job last week. He has friends in Kansas City, and he will be staying with one of his friends until he finds a job and an apartment of his own. His friend says he can get my son a job at the IT place he works at. He`s a sensible lad, so I know he will be ok. But I will miss him so much. His happiness is all I have ever wanted. Its a 12 hour drive at least to Kansas from here. Hopefully me and hubby will make a trip there later this year.
> With our oldest son, his fiancee`s Dad found them a house in Dayton, Ohio for them to move in. It`s a 4 bedroom house, but it won`t be ready until August. Which will give my son enough time to look for another job in Ohio.
> I am feeling the empty nest syndrome so much. The house is so much emptier without them.


I know what you mean. My youngest daughter had her first baby in Taiwan. She lived in Houston for a while, and that's about 12 hours from us. A long trip for you. They have to go where the jobs are. We left our families when we got married, went back for two years and had to leave again. That's just the way of the world these days.

I'm so glad they both came by - what a nice visit!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> His agenda being the key. How very similar to our current President.


Yes, it is. Kind of disturbing, really.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

This picture always cheers me up. Our two youngest granddaughters had a tea party one day when all the cousins were together. It reminds me of summer.

Those are dress-ups they're wearing.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> This picture always cheers me up. Our two youngest granddaughters had a tea party one day when all the cousins were together. It reminds me of summer.
> 
> Those are dress-ups they're wearing.


WHat beautiful grand daughters you have bon. They`re a credit to you.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> This picture always cheers me up. Our two youngest granddaughters had a tea party one day when all the cousins were together. It reminds me of summer.
> 
> Those are dress-ups they're wearing.


They are beautiful! Lucky you!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> WHat beautiful grand daughters you have bon. They`re a credit to you.


Yes!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> WHat beautiful grand daughters you have bon. They`re a credit to you.


Thanks, WendyBee. They are very sweet. It's fun to see how the younger ones look up to the older ones, especially the girls. Lucy loves Mary, and Mary loves Sarah. Mary, who is 4 years younger than Sarah, used to say, "I'm Sarah!" And the funniest part was she insisted on calling her mother "Aunt Jen" (Sarah's mom's name). Then, the last time I was in Mobile, Lucy (the youngest of all) said over and over again, "I'm going to Sarah's house."

It seems every time I visit one of them, there are clothes for me to take from one cousin to the other - hand-me-downs. DH and I are the UPS system - we deliver - we're very cheap! They love getting hand-me-downs because they love their older cousins! For Lucy, it's an honor to wear something of Mary's! The boys aren't as excited about the clothes, but clothes for girls nowadays are very lovely and glitzy!

The younger boys also love playing with their older cousins, but right now the older boys are 15 and up, and the younger boys are 11 and younger - so there's a split there. Doesn't matter - the boys will play with anyone who's available! Give them a stick (sword) or a ball, and they're all in! They're not picky!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> It's hard WeeBee, but we just have to let them go. You and your DH have done a good job of raising your sons so they will come out on top. Sending hugs your way.


Thanks solo. I can`t help but worry about both my sons though. 
But its truly understandable why my youngest would want to move away from WV. It really is a dying state - thanks to Democrat rule for decades.
The EPA have put the final nails in the mining industry coffin here.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I had a wonderful surprise last night. Hubby and I had a visit from both our sons.
> Our youngest son informed us he is moving to Kansas City next month, which kind`ve floored hubby and I. It really came out of the blue. Slowly but surely I`ve come to accept it.
> When we asked our son why he was moving, he said that there just aren`t any decent job opportunities for anyone his age (21) here in WV. So he put in two weeks notice at his job last week. He has friends in Kansas City, and he will be staying with one of his friends until he finds a job and an apartment of his own. His friend says he can get my son a job at the IT place he works at. He`s a sensible lad, so I know he will be ok. But I will miss him so much. His happiness is all I have ever wanted. Its a 12 hour drive at least to Kansas from here. Hopefully me and hubby will make a trip there later this year.
> With our oldest son, his fiancee`s Dad found them a house in Dayton, Ohio for them to move in. It`s a 4 bedroom house, but it won`t be ready until August. Which will give my son enough time to look for another job in Ohio.
> I am feeling the empty nest syndrome so much. The house is so much emptier without them.


Oh Webee I know you must be so upset. My DD is 5 hours away with my 2 grands. I understand what you are going thru. We never think about them leaving us. I have no words of wisdom. ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> This picture always cheers me up. Our two youngest granddaughters had a tea party one day when all the cousins were together. It reminds me of summer.
> 
> Those are dress-ups they're wearing.


Adorable! Love it!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> This picture always cheers me up. Our two youngest granddaughters had a tea party one day when all the cousins were together. It reminds me of summer.
> 
> Those are dress-ups they're wearing.


I thought I should mention the dress-ups since Mary's is falling off!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> They are beautiful! Lucky you!


Thanks, LL!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks solo. I can`t help but worry about both my sons though.
> But its truly understandable why my youngest would want to move away from WV. It really is a dying state - thanks to Democrat rule for decades.
> The EPA have put the final nails in the mining industry coffin here.


My grandfather worked in the coals mines in Pennsylvania. I hate seeing what obama has done to this industry and these people who take on a difficult and dangerous job.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Adorable! Love it!


Thanks, CB. They were having so much fun.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:
 

> Thanks, CB. They were having so much fun.


I can tell. They are so sweet!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.powerlineblog.com/archives/2016/03/npr-says-obamacare-is-a-complete-failure.php


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> I had a wonderful surprise last night. Hubby and I had a visit from both our sons.
> Our youngest son informed us he is moving to Kansas City next month, which kind`ve floored hubby and I. It really came out of the blue. Slowly but surely I`ve come to accept it.
> When we asked our son why he was moving, he said that there just aren`t any decent job opportunities for anyone his age (21) here in WV. So he put in two weeks notice at his job last week. He has friends in Kansas City, and he will be staying with one of his friends until he finds a job and an apartment of his own. His friend says he can get my son a job at the IT place he works at. He`s a sensible lad, so I know he will be ok. But I will miss him so much. His happiness is all I have ever wanted. Its a 12 hour drive at least to Kansas from here. Hopefully me and hubby will make a trip there later this year.
> With our oldest son, his fiancee`s Dad found them a house in Dayton, Ohio for them to move in. It`s a 4 bedroom house, but it won`t be ready until August. Which will give my son enough time to look for another job in Ohio.
> I am feeling the empty nest syndrome so much. The house is so much emptier without them.


That must have been a bitter sweet visit for you Wendy - the joy of having them with you and the pain of knowing they were moving further away. I know that you will miss them. But you can be proud of the fact that you raised 2 independent, responsible young men!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> This picture always cheers me up. Our two youngest granddaughters had a tea party one day when all the cousins were together. It reminds me of summer.
> 
> Those are dress-ups they're wearing.


They're just so adorable Bonnie!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> That must have been a bitter sweet visit for you Wendy - the joy of having them with you and the pain of knowing they were moving further away. I know that you will miss them. But you can be proud of the fact that you raised 2 independent, responsible young men!


Thanks westy for your kind words. I really am proud of what fine upstanding men they have grown to.

So sorry I haven`t been on much today. i`ve been cooking up a storm for my oldest son before he goes back tomorrow. I made his fave....sweet `n`sour pork with fried rice and mac `n`cheese. I even had enough batter left over to make onion rings. I made a cheesecake for dessert (for which he`s having third helping of lol). I have most of the leftovers stored in containers in the freezer for my son. That way the food will still be cold and fresh by the time he gets back to Kentucky.
For the first time today I actually did some knitting while catching up on some shows. Its so nice and relaxing.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> They're just so adorable Bonnie!


Thanks, WCK.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> This picture always cheers me up. Our two youngest granddaughters had a tea party one day when all the cousins were together. It reminds me of summer.
> 
> Those are dress-ups they're wearing.


Aren't they the cutest.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks solo. I can`t help but worry about both my sons though.
> But its truly understandable why my youngest would want to move away from WV. It really is a dying state - thanks to Democrat rule for decades.
> The EPA have put the final nails in the mining industry coffin here.


You will always worry WeeBee. You're their mother.

Most states and cities that have been under Democratic rule for any long period of time have gone downhill.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> My grandfather worked in the coals mines in Pennsylvania. I hate seeing what obama has done to this industry and these people who take on a difficult and dangerous job.


Especially since there is nothing to replace it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Aren't they the cutest.


Thanks, Solo.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Right. You're right also about cities under Democratic rule. We saw it in Baltimore, and now we're seeing it in Atlanta. Shenanigans.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I just changed something in the middle of Spencer's blanket. Changed the colors, which means I have to come out with the same number of stitches. Math challenge! Joey could do it in her head, I'm sure! Now it's done, taking a break, then I'll knit.

Anybody else make changes while you're working on something? I can't seem to help myself. That's why using a pattern is such a nice break for me.

I had some yarn that I didn't like, decided to do a swatch with it - and I love it! Sort of like don't judge a book by it's color. Don't judge yarn by a single strand. ?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I just changed something in the middle of Spencer's blanket. Changed the colors, which means I have to come out with the same number of stitches. Math challenge! Joey could do it in her head, I'm sure! Now it's done, taking a break, then I'll knit.
> 
> Anybody else make changes while you're working on something? I can't seem to help myself. That's why using a pattern is such a nice break for me.
> 
> *I had some yarn that I didn't like, decided to do a swatch with it - and I love it! Sort of like don't judge a book by it's color. Don't judge yarn by a single strand. *


That`s good advice Bon, and its very true too.
I never would have thought blue with black accents would go so well on the rug I knitted my oldest son. But they go together beautifully.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I just changed something in the middle of Spencer's blanket. Changed the colors, which means I have to come out with the same number of stitches. Math challenge! Joey could do it in her head, I'm sure! Now it's done, taking a break, then I'll knit.
> 
> Anybody else make changes while you're working on something? I can't seem to help myself. That's why using a pattern is such a nice break for me.
> 
> I had some yarn that I didn't like, decided to do a swatch with it - and I love it! Sort of like don't judge a book by it's color. Don't judge yarn by a single strand. ?


I bet your own design will be beautiful with all his colors. You are right you never know until you try different color and stitches together.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

http://www.faithtap.com/6133/donnalou-stevens-sings-song-celebrating-older-women/?f=1


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks westy for your kind words. I really am proud of what fine upstanding men they have grown to.
> 
> So sorry I haven`t been on much today. i`ve been cooking up a storm for my oldest son before he goes back tomorrow. I made his fave....sweet `n`sour pork with fried rice and mac `n`cheese. I even had enough batter left over to make onion rings. I made a cheesecake for dessert (for which he`s having third helping of lol). I have most of the leftovers stored in containers in the freezer for my son. That way the food will still be cold and fresh by the time he gets back to Kentucky.
> For the first time today I actually did some knitting while catching up on some shows. Its so nice and relaxing.


He must love coming home to a feast of all his favourites! Hope you had a wonderful visit.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I just changed something in the middle of Spencer's blanket. Changed the colors, which means I have to come out with the same number of stitches. Math challenge! Joey could do it in her head, I'm sure! Now it's done, taking a break, then I'll knit.
> 
> Anybody else make changes while you're working on something? I can't seem to help myself. That's why using a pattern is such a nice break for me.
> 
> I had some yarn that I didn't like, decided to do a swatch with it - and I love it! Sort of like don't judge a book by it's color. Don't judge yarn by a single strand. ?


It's great fun to experiment with different yarn and stitches! Now that you've swatched your yarn, you can visualize what you might want to do with it!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> That`s good advice Bon, and its very true too.
> I never would have thought blue with black accents would go so well on the rug I knitted my oldest son. But they go together beautifully.


Your son's rug will have a place of honour in their new home :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Do you have succulents in your garden CB?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Do you have succulents in your garden CB?


That`s gorgeous. Functional and practical.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> That`s good advice Bon, and its very true too.
> I never would have thought blue with black accents would go so well on the rug I knitted my oldest son. But they go together beautifully.


Eye-opening, isn't it?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I bet your own design will be beautiful with all his colors. You are right you never know until you try different color and stitches together.


Thanks, CB. I hope so. That's part of the fun!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> http://www.faithtap.com/6133/donnalou-stevens-sings-song-celebrating-older-women/?f=1


I love this! And I do feel better about myself. Yay! Thanks, WCK. I'm going to share this all over the place!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Do you have succulents in your garden CB?


That's beautiful. I should use succulents here because of the hot summer. I've never seen them grouped like that - shows off the subtle colors which I think look cool in summer.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> http://www.faithtap.com/6133/donnalou-stevens-sings-song-celebrating-older-women/?f=1


Who are you calling an old woman? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks, CB. I hope so. That's part of the fun!


Have you gotten the rain yet Bonn?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Do you have succulents in your garden CB?


I have some sedums but my hens and chicks died out. So I guess I over water. It is hot and dry enough. That is a cute idea . So I guess my answer was no.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Who are you calling an old woman? :lol: :lol: :lol:


But they know how to have fun :lol: We should see if they're available for the pool party this summer :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Have you gotten the rain yet Bonn?


Has your rain stopped? Is your family home again?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> But they know how to have fun :lol: We should see if they're available for the pool party this summer :lol:


We could have a yard pool party today with all the lake in our yard. It slowed down yesterday but started up again. More to come tomorrow. My kids made it home on Thursday night. I haven't talked to them yet about the weather. They both had to go back to work so I haven't called to ask if they had problems.

Is it still raining there? Are you trees and flowers blooming yet?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> .


That kind of monopoly is not funny.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Have you gotten the rain yet Bonn?


Hi, CB. Later today (Sunday). I don't think it will be nearly the amount you had.

Off to church!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> But they know how to have fun :lol: We should see if they're available for the pool party this summer :lol:


Did you say POOL PARTY!!! Let's go!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> .


Great lesson!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We could have a yard pool party today with all the lake in our yard. It slowed down yesterday but started up again. More to come tomorrow. My kids made it home on Thursday night. I haven't talked to them yet about the weather. They both had to go back to work so I haven't called to ask if they had problems.
> 
> Is it still raining there? Are you trees and flowers blooming yet?


Wow that`s awful Bumpy.
It just started raining here this morning. I had just woken up when the rain started, and I automatically without thinking took some buckets out to my back porch to collect rain. 

Its supposed to rain here for most of the week. Thunderstorms are likely too. Isn`t that typical though. We finally get some decent warm weather, and we can`t go outside to enjoy it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Do you have succulents in your garden CB?


Wow!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> .


This is a good one. That's what I am afraid of.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We could have a yard pool party today with all the lake in our yard. It slowed down yesterday but started up again. More to come tomorrow. My kids made it home on Thursday night. I haven't talked to them yet about the weather. They both had to go back to work so I haven't called to ask if they had problems.
> 
> Is it still raining there? Are you trees and flowers blooming yet?


It's still raining but not as hard as Wed and Thur. There is some flooding in the area, but not nearly as bad as the southern states; it's heartbreaking to see so much damage.

The daffodils have been blooming for a while and the flowering cherries have their buds so we will have showers of pink blossoms soon.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That kind of monopoly is not funny.


No, it sure isn't; scary in fact!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Did you say POOL PARTY!!! Let's go!


Yarnie will have to get the announcement out in The Righter's Village News


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Wow that`s awful Bumpy.
> It just started raining here this morning. I had just woken up when the rain started, and I automatically without thinking took some buckets out to my back porch to collect rain.
> 
> Its supposed to rain here for most of the week. Thunderstorms are likely too. Isn`t that typical though. We finally get some decent warm weather, and we can`t go outside to enjoy it.


Is your area safe from flooding Wendy?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Hail , winds and stormed headed our way. It is raining down. I went outside today to check on my flowers the ground was so mushy I went down about 6'. I may not be on tonight.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It's still raining but not as hard as Wed and Thur. There is some flooding in the area, but not nearly as bad as the southern states; it's heartbreaking to see so much damage.
> 
> The daffodils have been blooming for a while and the flowering cherries have their buds so we will have showers of pink blossoms soon.


I'm sorry about the damage. It sounds like your trees and flowers are at the same stage as ours. Treats for the eye coming soon!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Hi everyone! I have had another busy week and it looks like another one next week. I have been reading about all of the rain. we could use some here. We had a sprinkle this afternoon, and showers are forecast for next week. We really need a good heavy rain to soak the ground, and get the grass to grow. We do not want the fire danger that would come with little rain. I planted some bulbs last fall. I have one shoot coming up.
> 
> I went to a quilt show on Saturday and found my living room tore apart when I came home. My husband wanted a flat screen TV for some time. The boys decided they would put it in then. We had a 32" tube style, and they put in a 60" flat screen. It belonged to the youngest and it was to big for his apartment. Now I have to decide what I will do with all of the things they removed.
> 
> It has been quite awhile since I have done any sewing. I did get some ideas to try.


Such a busy time for you, Joey. 60" tv - that's big! It should be really nice to watch.

We haven't gotten much rain to speak of. This morning was nice because we'd had a shower probably an hour before sunrise. It was sunny with puffy clouds, and everything looked so clean.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

This kitty knows how to sleep


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Hi everyone! I have had another busy week and it looks like another one next week. I have been reading about all of the rain. we could use some here. We had a sprinkle this afternoon, and showers are forecast for next week. We really need a good heavy rain to soak the ground, and get the grass to grow. We do not want the fire danger that would come with little rain. I planted some bulbs last fall. I have one shoot coming up.
> 
> I went to a quilt show on Saturday and found my living room tore apart when I came home. My husband wanted a flat screen TV for some time. The boys decided they would put it in then. We had a 32" tube style, and they put in a 60" flat screen. It belonged to the youngest and it was to big for his apartment. Now I have to decide what I will do with all of the things they removed.
> 
> It has been quite awhile since I have done any sewing. I did get some ideas to try.


While the cat was at the quilt show, the boys played house :lol: In another month you'll have more time for sewing, knitting and maybe watching TV!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Such a busy time for you, Joey. 60" tv - that's big! It should be really nice to watch.
> 
> We haven't gotten much rain to speak of. This morning was nice because we'd had a shower probably an hour before sunrise. It was sunny with puffy clouds, and everything looked so clean.


How are your eyes doing Bonnie?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Have not had a chance to catch up yet reading other sites that I should not have.

As internet was off more about that another time. Yesterday took out my antique knitting magazines. Some go back into 1917 up to 1950 and in between.

Some crochet patterns never seen. Knitting patterns, clothing patterns ect. Advise from women on how they do certain things. Recipes and food food food. 

One is from end of depression. Mrs. rossvelt(not spelt right) had article. One complain about it. One article about women gathering to exchance ideas about life. Amazing to read how women were doing things then as now nurses doctors teachers ect. No shortage of what women could and did back then. Womens lib alive and well back then. Not any different then what is happening today. 

Have not look at them for a long time. Use to love to collect them, may have to start looking for them again.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

will catch up soon, just tired tonight losing hour of sleep not my cup of tea.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> This kitty knows how to sleep


that is how my Willie sleeps on my lap.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> that is how my Willie sleeps on my lap.


 :thumbup: Willie knows when he's got a good thing!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Have not had a chance to catch up yet reading other sites that I should not have.
> 
> As internet was off more about that another time. Yesterday took out my antique knitting magazines. Some go back into 1917 up to 1950 and in between.
> 
> ...


Wow - that's a real treasure you have there Yarnie! What a great way to spend your day; wished I was with you!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Off now have to get some sleep, just crazy here, meaning my home.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I've never seen a cat enjoy a bath and spa treatment like this before 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1742600439359578


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How are your eyes doing Bonnie?


Doing fine, thanks, WCK. It took about 5 days for each of them to feel completely normal. Pretty amazing!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Have not had a chance to catch up yet reading other sites that I should not have.
> 
> As internet was off more about that another time. Yesterday took out my antique knitting magazines. Some go back into 1917 up to 1950 and in between.
> 
> ...


That sounds like a nice collection to have, Yarnie.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I've never seen a cat enjoy a bath and spa treatment like this before
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> This kitty knows how to sleep


Oh, so cute! Molly isn't an affectionate cat, but will set on your lad when she wants & never has her face towards you. Growls when you try to pick her up so if she growls she doesn't get a treat! She is doing a little better. DH would put her into a pet taxi & I would ride her in the 3 wheel bike until she got nasty & didn't want in the taxi so we quit! I think she had been abused before we got her, but she is 2 years old now so don't know if she will ever settle down.

We had wild farm cats who became so affectionate that they were pests so don't know about Molly! We may have too get rid of her someday as she bites too!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Yarnie, I love the old magazines as yours as I'm with you don't know how those women did all the work & made beautiful quilts, embroidery, knit & crochet work. Yet most was by lamp light.

They cooked 3 big meals each day with homemade bread, washed on a rub board, hung them out to dry then had a dozen babies to boot!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yarnie, I love the old magazines as yours as I'm with you don't know how those women did all the work & made beautiful quilts, embroidery, knit & crochet work. Yet most was by lamp light.
> 
> They cooked 3 big meals each day with homemade bread, washed on a rub board, hung them out to dry then had a dozen babies to boot!


They must have worked all the time - never an idle moment. I bet they slept well!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Doing fine, thanks, WCK. It took about 5 days for each of them to feel completely normal. Pretty amazing!


Do you have to wear reading glasses? I am glad you can see now.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Have not had a chance to catch up yet reading other sites that I should not have.
> 
> As internet was off more about that another time. Yesterday took out my antique knitting magazines. Some go back into 1917 up to 1950 and in between.
> 
> ...


Oh wow that would be neat to read. You will have to tell us about them. The oldest my magazines go back is the 70's. My child hood. :lol: 
I bet the food is different too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I've never seen a cat enjoy a bath and spa treatment like this before
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Do you have to wear reading glasses? I am glad you can see now.


I was supposed to choose, and I chose to wear reading glasses. Distance is now remarkably clear. I'll get my glasses prescription when I go for my last appt. Right now my bifocals still work for reading and computer, don't need them for distance.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I was supposed to choose, and I chose to wear reading glasses. Distance is now remarkably clear. I'll get my glasses prescription when I go for my last appt. Right now my bifocals still work for reading and computer, don't need them for distance.


That is same way with DH's surgery. I was so used to seeing him with glasses all the time. I didn't recognize him without his glasses. It looks like they could just make it where you could see without glasses. Great surgery anyway. I sound like a flip-flopper. :?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is same way with DH's surgery. I was so used to seeing him with glasses all the time. I didn't recognize him without his glasses. It looks like they could just make it where you could see without glasses. Great surgery anyway. I sound like a flip-flopper. :?


They do have multi-something lenses so you can see near and far. My doctor has them. They're much more expensive. I can't get them because I have astigmatism. I guess if you have that you don't qualify.

I figured that it's easier to put on my glasses when I'm sitting down to read than to put them on when I want to drive or even just look out the window. The view of our yard is so much clearer. (Too bad everything's brown now.) :lol:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> *They do have multi-something lenses so you can see near and far. My doctor has them. They're much more expensive. I can't get them because I have astigmatism. I guess if you have that you don't qualify. *
> 
> I figured that it's easier to put on my glasses when I'm sitting down to read than to put them on when I want to drive or even just look out the window. The view of our yard is so much clearer. (Too bad everything's brown now.) :lol:


I have astigmatism too bon. There were many contact lenses I couldn`t wear when I was younger because of it. I could only wear the gas permeable ones, and they always felt like grit in my eyes. And in the sun I always had to wear sunglasses with them, so I never saw the point.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I have astigmatism too bon. There were many contact lenses I couldn`t wear when I was younger because of it. I could only wear the gas permeable ones, and they always felt like grit in my eyes. And in the sun I always had to wear sunglasses with them, so I never saw the point.


I didn't know I had astigmatism. My mother and two of three of our children have it. It must not be severe since I didn't even notice it. Do you wear contacts now?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I didn't know I had astigmatism. My mother and two of three of our children have it. It must not be severe since I didn't even notice it. Do you wear contacts now?


I haven`t worn contact lenses since 1990 Bon. They were too fiddly to bother with on a daily basis.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> They do have multi-something lenses so you can see near and far. My doctor has them. They're much more expensive. I can't get them because I have astigmatism. I guess if you have that you don't qualify.
> 
> I figured that it's easier to put on my glasses when I'm sitting down to read than to put them on when I want to drive or even just look out the window. The view of our yard is so much clearer. (Too bad everything's brown now.) :lol:


Your yard will be green before you know it.
I have one eye that sees far away and one close up. I didn't like the dr doing it but I didn't know any better. I have never gotten used to it either. I wore one contact for years before I cried it out when my Daddy died . I have never bothered putting one back in my one eye. I am kinda use to it. I can't see far off very good but can read without glasses unless tiny print. I had lasik and RK .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I have never seen anything like this before.http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10153599895313892&set=o.62408869112&type=3&theater
This was about 70 miles from us. No where close to us.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> that is how my Willie sleeps on my lap.


How is Willie doing Yarnie?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Doing fine, thanks, WCK. It took about 5 days for each of them to feel completely normal. Pretty amazing!


That's great news Bonnie!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Oh, so cute! Molly isn't an affectionate cat, but will set on your lad when she wants & never has her face towards you. Growls when you try to pick her up so if she growls she doesn't get a treat! She is doing a little better. DH would put her into a pet taxi & I would ride her in the 3 wheel bike until she got nasty & didn't want in the taxi so we quit! I think she had been abused before we got her, but she is 2 years old now so don't know if she will ever settle down.
> 
> We had wild farm cats who became so affectionate that they were pests so don't know about Molly! We may have too get rid of her someday as she bites too!


That's sad about Molly. Maybe she just wasn't around people when she was young and doesn't know how to behave. Cat bites are very dangerous since they can go so deep and develop an infection.

Earl and Winkie, our wild feral cats, are sort of like Molly. They will come and sit on our lap and sometimes like to be petted but they don't like to be picked up or cuddled. We've accepted that and it's working out ok for us.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I was supposed to choose, and I chose to wear reading glasses. Distance is now remarkably clear. I'll get my glasses prescription when I go for my last appt. Right now my bifocals still work for reading and computer, don't need them for distance.


Years ago one of my BIL had laser surgery on his eyes. He corrected one for distance and the other for reading so he didn't need glasses. It worked out ok for him, but I've heard of others who had problems so I didn't want to risk that type of surgery.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> I have astigmatism too bon. There were many contact lenses I couldn`t wear when I was younger because of it. I could only wear the gas permeable ones, and they always felt like grit in my eyes. And in the sun I always had to wear sunglasses with them, so I never saw the point.


I have astigmatism too. There was a soft toric contact lens that had a prism to deal with the astigmatism. I wore them for a few years but then we moved into the country and there was so much dust and grit, I decided to go back to glasses full time. The humidity is much higher on the Island so I probably could have gone back to contacts, but I didn't look into it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Your yard will be green before you know it.
> I have one eye that sees far away and one close up. I didn't like the dr doing it but I didn't know any better. I have never gotten used to it either. I wore one contact for years before I cried it out when my Daddy died . I have never bothered putting one back in my one eye. I am kinda use to it. I can't see far off very good but can read without glasses unless tiny print. I had lasik and RK .


Sounds like you had the same surgery my BIL had.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have never seen anything like this before.http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10153599895313892&set=o.62408869112&type=3&theater
> This was about 70 miles from us. No where close to us.


Wow that was amazing!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I haven`t worn contact lenses since 1990 Bon. They were too fiddly to bother with on a daily basis.


I can imagine.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Your yard will be green before you know it.
> I have one eye that sees far away and one close up. I didn't like the dr doing it but I didn't know any better. I have never gotten used to it either. I wore one contact for years before I cried it out when my Daddy died . I have never bothered putting one back in my one eye. I am kinda use to it. I can't see far off very good but can read without glasses unless tiny print. I had lasik and RK .


Wow! Did the lasik make a big difference? What's RK?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have never seen anything like this before.http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10153599895313892&set=o.62408869112&type=3&theater
> This was about 70 miles from us. No where close to us.


That looks very scary to me.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's sad about Molly. Maybe she just wasn't around people when she was young and doesn't know how to behave. Cat bites are very dangerous since they can go so deep and develop an infection.
> 
> Earl and Winkie, our wild feral cats, are sort of like Molly. They will come and sit on our lap and sometimes like to be petted but they don't like to be picked up or cuddled. We've accepted that and it's working out ok for us.


We had a cat named Maggie who had a rough beginning. She had a wound with maggots in it. The vet was ready to put her to sleep when Maggie looked up at her. The vet said, "Let's see what we can do." My daughter and worked for a vet for awhile, so we brought her home and Susan took care of her wound. Maggie loved Susan, snuggled and licked her face like a little puppy. She was very pretty -a tortoise. But she scratched till her head was raw. We finally put her on a special diet and that helped. She was very skittish - did not like little children and hissed at the grandkids. Then one day she did some scary jumping thing at one of them just because he came within three feet of her walking across the room.

The vet said that Maggie's kind of cat - tortoise - was famous for being antisocial. We could pet her, but only a couple of times and then she'd walk away. If she wanted something from DH, she jumped on him, scratched him. She was really a handful. Sad. I really think it was because she was abandoned and injured so as a kitten.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Wow! Did the lasik make a big difference? What's RK?


The lasik wasn't enough to help my eye so I had 2 more surgeries RK.
http://www.webmd.com/eye-health/radial-keratotomy-rk-for-nearsightedness
The dr worked on my near sighted eye and left the other eye alone. I don't have to wear contacts or glasses so I guess it was a big difference. I had worn glasses or contacts since the 6th grade. I am thankful that it worked but took almost a year to get it corrected because of the astigmatism.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

So far, I've only worn glasses for distance. I do close up work w/o glasses but things are beginning to blur so reading glasses are next.

My daughter had Lasix on both eyes but took over a year for them to not have a ring around lights. Within 8 years, she is wearing reading glasses that kills her! She said she wouldn't have Lasix again.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The lasik wasn't enough to help my eye so I had 2 more surgeries RK.
> http://www.webmd.com/eye-health/radial-keratotomy-rk-for-nearsightedness
> The dr worked on my near sighted eye and left the other eye alone. I don't have to wear contacts or glasses so I guess it was a big difference. I had worn glasses or contacts since the 6th grade. I am thankful that it worked but took almost a year to get it corrected because of the astigmatism.


Wow - that's a lot to go through. I'm glad he could correct it. Sounds like it was worth it!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> So far, I've only worn glasses for distance. I do close up work w/o glasses but things are beginning to blur so reading glasses are next.
> 
> My daughter had Lasix on both eyes but took over a year for them to not have a ring around lights. Within 8 years, she is wearing reading glasses that kills her! She said she wouldn't have Lasix again.


A year - she probably thought they'd never go away. I'm glad they did.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Mistake about our cat - she wasn't a tortoise! She was a tortoise-shell color!!!!
Very pretty - mostly black with some brown and some white.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

This is funny. Sometimes I would like to do this.



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1749761685310120


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/144059799098261/photos/a.144065315764376.1073741828.144059799098261/490591371111767/?type=3&theater Cream cheese.♥


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is funny. Sometimes I would like to do this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Love it!
> 
> When I was working, those last two years when everyone was miserable, this circulated. Loved it!
> 
> ...


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

CB, for some reason I cannot view these facebook things.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> CB, for some reason I cannot view these facebook things.


Maybe because you are not on facebook. The first one is a cat knocking toys off into the tub one at a time. :lol: 
The other is about friends.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Years ago one of my BIL had laser surgery on his eyes. He corrected one for distance and the other for reading so he didn't need glasses. It worked out ok for him, but I've heard of others who had problems so I didn't want to risk that type of surgery.


I've settled for contacts that do that. One for distance and the other for reading. Working well for me.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have never seen anything like this before.http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10153599895313892&set=o.62408869112&type=3&theater
> This was about 70 miles from us. No where close to us.


That has to be so scary knowing it could switch and touch down without any notice at all. Mother Nature is awesome.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

My week last week: the good, the bad, and the just plain ugly.

Good monday and Tuesday.

Wed. cable crew stringing new cable in back yard. They park truck on side lawn. No problem as Electric truck all ready dug it up with their truck and putting up new poles and electric line . 

bad decide had enough of the lap top freezing and not able to delete more then two emails with out message saying there was a problem. So wrote a note to neigbhor what was going wrong and sent it along with hubby to give to him. This way he did not have to spend hours at the house figuring what was wrong. Could do it when he had time. On bottom of note put as usual put to curb. Standing joke between us when thing go wacko with computers here.
Cable guys putting in new line. park truck on side yard of mud done with our block.
ugly go outside and see in a spot rubber covering wires is pulled away and wires exposed. Not good at all.

Thursday ugly. internet down cable guys across street doing that side. Went to get on internet modem flashing. Bad, going off and on . As thought had problem before take power line off back of modem and wait an wait one min and plug back in. Nope not working so do it again 3 times then think oh that line is expose may be problem. 

Neighbor brings back lap top fix not having to put it to curb. Tell him what is happening did not even ask he went to desk top to see what is going on does the same thing I did nothing again . internet in and out for a min. Also found out land line phone not working either and doing same thing. Neighbor says it is the cable company and not to expect when calling them to get human on line. Had other things that had to be done.
That night call cable company. Get voice recording I explain to that voice interent down . Voice says it is the modem and ask if I am ready to disconnect it. I say no. voice back I am sorry I could not hear you. O.k. I hang up. Before I forget I was using cell phone that I had only used for emergency's. That was only one time when hubby got lost in Milwaukee. Called so, love the speaker phone thingie. So actual using it and learning how to use it. Well any way. 
I called again thinking maybe human would answer. But no again same voice same I can not hear you. This went on again about 4 times. when I finial said I want to speak to a human being. Sorry can not hear you. Hung up again tried again only this time I said words not fit for human ears. In my mind no one would hear it and felt better. Not so fast lady I thought oh no this message is being monitor for quality assurance. Oh my gosh now that was just plain ugly.

Oh I forgot to tell you newspaper came and guess what redoing bridge will not happen for another two years. Why there was not enough money to do it. Thats o.k. with me do not have to listen to all the construction. Wait a minute. My whole side yard is a mud mess. One can only hope that they will at least reseed it. But by now I think to myself with what is going on would not count on it be good.

Ah Friday dawns God granted me another day. I will call cable company and try to get a human being to help me. Have mercy on me it was not about to happen. Oh I got a human being but guess what. When I told her what was happening again it was modem. Oh woe is me. So tell her same thing is happening with phone. Oh she says we can send a tech to check out phone but it will cost so much as for some reason I was the cause of this problem. Plus modem because it was mine and not companys I would have to purchase another one. I could not seem to get it through to her it was not the modem it was the internet . But woe is me again I make and appointment for tech to come on Sat. 

I spent the day playing card games on computer. It is very addictive. So wasted a day doing that. Not cleaning not knitting but playing card games. When I won yeah play again I am getting good at this. When I lose play again just to prove that I can win at it. 

Also found out from neighbor acoss bridge that town would be puting in new sewer lines. Oh please let it stop by their house or if not side yard is a lost cause. Thinking concret might be the answer. 

Now Sat dawns God has granted me another day. Up early shower ect. Do a quick clean up of house . Except for bedroom my thought is he will not be going in there so did not clean or make bed. Wonderful tech calls early and said had cancel appointment so would be here in 20 min's ask if it is o.k. Is it o.k. it is more then o.k.
Get on computer and start playing card game. 

I can not say enough about this tech he was wonderful. Guess what it was not my modem it was a line problem. But he went above the call of duty. said needed a new box and said he found it was not grounded nor was the box in another box as it should be and we needed a new box and then the bad started bedroom tv line was bad too and had to be replace. Oh thoughts of no no. Not that room. But wonderful tech did his job and replace line, and guess what because company's fault no charge. Then said line tech would be coming to fix line as something was wrong up there. Mind said oh no that means not fix tell Monday. But wonderful Tech said line tech would be there in a least 2 hours. Oh joy wanted to hug that man. 
Before line tech came and as soon as tech left . Tv went wacko. Oh please what next. Wonderful line tech came and fix line and behold internet on modem working and phone right on. He had to park his truck on side yard to get to line. All most got stuck in the mud. Ask if he could look at tv and see if it was cable. Yes it was. He showed us how to disconnect box to reprogam it and it work. Told us if we wanted we could get smaller boxs from company free. Did I tell you these two men were wonderful well they were. Also showed line tech cable line wires exposed . Not to worry he said as the cable company would be removing old lines and be told about it. Also said it would not effect us. Yeah could go back to card games as afraid to even touch internet after all that had happen. Plus lost last game and just had to win. Did this till supper time. Then went through old antique magazines. All is well good nights sleep. Sunday again God granted me another day. But was holding breath waiting for next shoe to drop. But no was a good day and very busy and nice weather. Did not get on internet by then afraid to even touch to go on internet. Decide wait till monday. Did some cleaning fix nice meal watch tv. Head for bed thinking all is right with the world.

Next day Monday not as warm and no sun. Then email from brother death in family. Wipe me out but two wonderful friends from here on internet let me post a message that I needed to get out and understood. Again spent day on card games if only to think of something else. 

Today dawns and gray and rain, but it is o.k. Life is good and God has seen me through the worst of it. 

I am bless to be here. And guess what I am on the internet. and it works. Yeah 

I can hear you laughing, but be alert you may be next on the internet grumps list.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I've settled for contacts that do that. One for distance and the other for reading. Working well for me.


I loved my contacts until I went swimming and open my eyes and lost them. Got a new pair then putting them in and had son take car out of garage. Guess what he removed a bit of the garage. Then upset dad would get after him. Told hubby I did it. When son after he left home told him he did it hubby did not believe him. I was to blame ha ha.

Glasses now it's o.k.

Bon am glad to hear your eyes are back to normal


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

This is how I am starting to feel


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

LL how are you doing?

WeeBee hope all is well

CB I love the pooh post.

WCK hope you are having a good day off

Wow CB glad it did not come near you. But also hope it did not touch the ground near where it was.

Solo how are you doing

Bon glad so glad that surgry is over and eyes are better and seeing is better and family is doing o.k.

Jayne no matter what your kitty is called she loves you.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Must not use the "s" after http: & it will turn blue so we can click to view.


Sorry. I tried it with the s and it worked, but I don't know why. Thanks, Janie.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> My week last week: the good, the bad, and the just plain ugly.
> 
> Good monday and Tuesday.
> 
> ...


Oh, my - I'm just glad you survived all that!

If I keep getting a machine, I try to press something that they WANT to answer - like sales (they want us to buy more). Anything that I think will help the company. Then I tell the person what I did and why and ask them to direct me. It worked with Apple - their customer support is TERRIBLE - but I got to a human being!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I loved my contacts until I went swimming and open my eyes and lost them. Got a new pair then putting them in and had son take car out of garage. Guess what he removed a bit of the garage. Then upset dad would get after him. Told hubby I did it. When son after he left home told him he did it hubby did not believe him. I was to blame ha ha.
> 
> Glasses now it's o.k.
> 
> Bon am glad to hear your eyes are back to normal


funny story, Yarnie! Thanks about the eyes.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> This is how I am starting to feel


Me, too.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> LL how are you doing?
> 
> WeeBee hope all is well
> 
> ...


Ok. Thanks. Have not read the past posts so I don't know what is going on with everyone. I hope everyone is ok.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Remember the hall that had a subfloor? DH finished a little while ago!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Remember the hall that had a subfloor? DH finished a little while ago!


Great! No more splinters!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Great! No more splinters!


Yes!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Mistake about our cat - she wasn't a tortoise! She was a tortoise-shell color!!!!
> Very pretty - mostly black with some brown and some white.


 :lol: that reminds me that I saw a news clip a few days ago about someone looking for a "turtle walker".

http://www.lostateminor.com/2016/03/11/your-dream-job-awaits-someone-wants-a-turtle-walker-in-brooklyn/


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is funny. Sometimes I would like to do this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/144059799098261/photos/a.144065315764376.1073741828.144059799098261/490591371111767/?type=3&theater Cream cheese.♥


So true!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Love it!
> 
> When I was working, those last two years when everyone was miserable, this circulated. Loved it!
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Maybe because you are not on facebook. The first one is a cat knocking toys off into the tub one at a time. :lol:
> The other is about friends.


Might be internet security settings too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: that reminds me that I saw a news clip a few days ago about someone looking for a "turtle walker".
> 
> http://www.lostateminor.com/2016/03/11/your-dream-job-awaits-someone-wants-a-turtle-walker-in-brooklyn/


 :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> My week last week: the good, the bad, and the just plain ugly.
> 
> Good monday and Tuesday.
> 
> ...


Yarnie, your life is too exciting for me! But I'm glad your internet problems are fixed up and you're back on line.

Doesn't it seem strange that they decide there isn't enough money for the bridge after the work has started :?: I hope they fix the mess in your yard.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> My week last week: the good, the bad, and the just plain ugly.
> 
> Good monday and Tuesday.
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh I would never laugh at all of that. all I can say is Praise God that week is over. I am glad you are back among us.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> This is how I am starting to feel


Yes and just think we are nowhere close to the end of it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Remember the hall that had a subfloor? DH finished a little while ago!


The floor looks great Janie. Your DH is a good carpenter along with a farmer. :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> This is how I am starting to feel


I can understand that feeling! Would it be possible to have all the primaries on the same day or is there an important reason to have them spread out over so many months?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> LL how are you doing?
> 
> WeeBee hope all is well
> 
> ...


DH & I went to look at new laptops this morning. We've decided on which model to get but there is a sale starting tomorrow and the store doesn't get the details ahead of time. So we will go back after work tomorrow and hopefully it will be on sale.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Sorry. I tried it with the s and it worked, but I don't know why. Thanks, Janie.


I think it worked because you had already looked at it and it was in your cache. But it also works if you highlight it and left click to open in a new window.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Remember the hall that had a subfloor? DH finished a little while ago!


It's looking really nice Janie. DH did a great job!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


I know - I thought it was a joke when the newscaster first mentioned it. I wonder why he doesn't take Henry out himself?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh my gosh I would never laugh at all of that. all I can say is Praise God that week is over. I am glad you are back among us.


 :thumbup: How is your day going CB? So far, we haven't had any rain today, but it's still cloudy and cool.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: How is your day going CB? So far, we haven't had any rain today, but it's still cloudy and cool.


It is on my facebook page what I have been doing. Nothing like Yarnies post. Just painting and cooking.
Were you off today? What did you do?
It is 85 here today and it feels great. Pollen is blowing in the wind.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

kitty's revenge




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153959078621661


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is on my facebook page what I have been doing. Nothing like Yarnies post. Just painting and cooking.
> Were you off today? What did you do?
> It is 85 here today and it feels great. Pollen is blowing in the wind.


  joke was on you. And you've been working so hard, maybe tomorrow you can enjoy some time outside.

I was looking at new laptops -- a couple of posts up.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> joke was on you. And you've been working so hard, maybe tomorrow you can enjoy some time outside.
> 
> I was looking at new laptops -- a couple of posts up.


 Joke is on me most times.

:lol: 
I did read it. I hope you get a good laptop cheap. 
Tomorrow is grocery day with my Mama. It will be nice to get out of this stinky house. :-o


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: that reminds me that I saw a news clip a few days ago about someone looking for a "turtle walker".
> 
> http://www.lostateminor.com/2016/03/11/your-dream-job-awaits-someone-wants-a-turtle-walker-in-brooklyn/


Cute. I like turtles.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Joke is on me most times.
> 
> :lol:
> I did read it. I hope you get a good laptop cheap.
> Tomorrow is grocery day with my Mama. It will be nice to get out of this stinky house. :-o


Well - they're only cheap when I think about what they cost when they first came out. DH and I were talking about our very first pc in 1987 -- and IBM with next to no memory, needed DOS to program, and a monochrome monitor -- all for the University discounted price of $3200. Technology has come a long way!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> DH & I went to look at new laptops this morning. We've decided on which model to get but there is a sale starting tomorrow and the store doesn't get the details ahead of time. So we will go back after work tomorrow and hopefully it will be on sale.


Good luck!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I can understand that feeling! Would it be possible to have all the primaries on the same day or is there an important reason to have them spread out over so many months?


I have NO idea why we do it that way. :roll:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Remember the hall that had a subfloor? DH finished a little while ago!


I just saw the pictures - it looks so pretty. I love the color. My daughter's floor is that color and it's so warm and welcoming.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

good night friends. Sweet dreams.xx&#9829;


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The floor looks great Janie. Your DH is a good carpenter along with a farmer. :thumbup:


He is a great shopper as he found the wood flooring at a shop where someone ordered too much & returned 3 boxes. He had to turn it across the hall instead of lengthwise, but it only cost $75.00

Somehow he said if he put it lengthwise, there would be short pieces that when he cut it, it wouldn't snap together on the ends

We are winding down for the trip home.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Well - they're only cheap when I think about what they cost when they first came out. DH and I were talking about our very first pc in 1987 -- and IBM with next to no memory, needed DOS to program, and a monochrome monitor -- all for the University discounted price of $3200. Technology has come a long way!


I understand as I only have this IPAD that was given to me by son-in-law. It works but no printer so I must go to library or daughters house to print.

If this thing crashes, I won't try to get another as DH won't use a computer as he says a pencil/paper works! He measured the floor then put those measurements on paper & started working!

He has been offered the job when we return, but said he would see how he feels as another year older! He said he worked circles around the younger men at work as they were disorganized! He had pencil/paper all worked out & knew what needed to be done with # of plants per field, how many rows, & how long it should take to plant.

People are always talking about the illegals working so hard in the fields so I asked him & he said there were a few but they didn't last long as they got too many freebies & didn't have to work! He said they wanted the money but not to work! He said other farms didn't have illegals either! So much for that theory about them coming to the U.S. to work!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153296248195843


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/charles.m.ofm


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

University of Victoria planning scholarships named after Mao - how much crazier does it get!?!

http://news.nationalpost.com/full-comment/barbara-kay-only-blind-progressives-would-think-naming-a-scholarship-after-mao-is-a-good-idea


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> University of Victoria planning scholarships named after Mao - how much crazier does it get!?!
> 
> http://news.nationalpost.com/full-comment/barbara-kay-only-blind-progressives-would-think-naming-a-scholarship-after-mao-is-a-good-idea


OH NO! That is terrible. They are brain washing our kids. History repeating itself.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153296248195843
> 
> 
> 
> Neither rain, nor sleet, nor hail -- nor turkeys :lol: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Neither rain, nor sleet, nor hail -- nor turkeys :lol: :lol:


 :lol: That is the way geese do me. Plus they try to bite me.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :lol: That is the way geese do me. Plus they try to bite me.


Has the goose been cooked?

We have a lot of Canada geese in the lower pasture over the winter, but they don't usually come up near the house.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Has the goose been cooked?
> 
> We have a lot of Canada geese in the lower pasture over the winter, but they don't usually come up near the house.


I have seen a lot of Canadian geese - now that the season is changing - they're migrating again.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

too cute; disco pompoms




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153077792690275


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Has the goose been cooked?
> 
> We have a lot of Canada geese in the lower pasture over the winter, but they don't usually come up near the house.


Not by me. :lol: I love Canadian geese. They are not as mean . We have a few that hang around our pond.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> too cute; disco pompoms
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I can't get any of the post sites up gee I hate this desk top. 

Hubby went to meeting about sewear tonight. Guess what local newspaper wrong bridge project to start after july 4th as planned. I wonder if anyone knows what is going on any more. Also sewear and water lines to be replace. Yeah happy dance not here though.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Not by me. :lol: I love Canadian geese. They are not as mean . We have a few that hang around our pond.


Plus they do honk when they are about to pass you. :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/charles.m.ofm


Oh this one came through. Know so many 
that fit this description:

Earth has it's boundaries, but human stupidy is limitless.

Gustave Flaubert.

I just had to put the quote here.

So glad you posted it I got this one why could I not get the first one???


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> University of Victoria planning scholarships named after Mao - how much crazier does it get!?!
> 
> http://news.nationalpost.com/full-comment/barbara-kay-only-blind-progressives-would-think-naming-a-scholarship-after-mao-is-a-good-idea


Well that is beyond stupid, it insane. Thinks CB's facebook one fits this one.

Human stupidity is limitless.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Deleted

Why because it was not worth the words I posted. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=759756707376022


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> www.facebook.com/143pictures/videos/759756707376022/


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> https://www.facebook.com/143pictures/videos/759756707376022/


won't come up I tried easeing s then https darn


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> too cute; disco pompoms
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I tried taking the s out but still didn't turn blue.


Hi Joey miss you sure your really busy now as April 15th coming up fast.

Did you have high winds? Will be picking up branchs here today.
Did you get any rain, or was it snow?

State boys basketball pay off start today, wonder if the weather does get funny when games start.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

LL what are you doing miss you on here. How are puppys doing have they adjusted to change. Have you met all the neighbors? Trips planned?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Wee Bee what is up with you? Did you get water done ? How is the weather there? What are you knitting?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Solo did you get the rain you needed down there?
Saw on news had bad weather in your part of state. Our you getting ready for summer travels?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> LL what are you doing miss you on here. How are puppys doing have they adjusted to change. Have you met all the neighbors? Trips planned?


Hi! YL! I haven't met all my neighbors. I have been knitting, walking dogs, I am still here and am not going away... Am still adjusting to this place...

A friend and husband are coming for dinner tonight, so I will be busy cooking for them today. Also, must clean the house...

Hope you are well. Yes, I have a trip planned for a MONTH!. Will be alone part of the time.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bon so nice to hear you are doing well and flowers have appeared.

Notice today that buds are out on trees. Ah spring is around the corner.

How is your knitting going?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

CB Chewy Chewy Chewy and weather today?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WCK new lap top done?

Is the shop busy? what is the new color of yarn this year and what yarn is popular?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi! YL! I haven't met all my neighbors. I have been knitting, walking dogs, I am still here and am not going away... Am still adjusting to this place...
> 
> A friend and husband are coming for dinner tonight, so I will be busy cooking for them today. Also, must clean the house...
> 
> Hope you are well. Yes, I have a trip planned for a MONTH!. Will be alone part of the time.


Glad to hear Dogs are adjusting to walking.

What are you making for dinner anything special? Hate the clean part . Dust is my friend. Do you know you can use hair dryer to move dust around? Just throw the mess in closet no one will know . Leaves only vaccuming. Done then relax. :roll:

Were are you going on travels? Alone time is good sometimes.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

To all


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janye

Love the new floor nice to save money. 

Husband said Highway ten closed flooding.

Has rain stop there?

Have safe trip home.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Morning ladies, we are getting ready for the trip home so won't be on much & when we arrive home, I won't have Intenet as cannot get temporary service as here they want a yearly contract. I'll go to library & mcD 's to use their "net". Hope everyone is OK as I'm moving slow as it is HOT & Humid with 86 today.

AC not working right so will have it checked before leaving as must leave it on all summer at 85 degrees.

Must wash throw rugs, clean bathroom, kitchen & DH will vacuum. Neighbor is washing windows, but I told her maybe next year I'll do some of that! Ha!

I'll miss chatting, but it cannot be helped. I'll check in from time to time! Hugs, Janie


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Morning ladies, we are getting ready for the trip home so won't be on much & when we arrive home, I won't have Intenet as cannot get temporary service as here they want a yearly contract. I'll go to library & mcD 's to use their "net". Hope everyone is OK as I'm moving slow as it is HOT & Humid with 86 today.
> 
> AC not working right so will have it checked before leaving as must leave it on all summer at 85 degrees.
> 
> ...


Will miss you Jayne. Hope AC gets fix before you leave.

Don't do alot as sounds to hot, it will be there next year.

Come on back when you can. Arm wraps and safe trip.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Will miss you Jayne. Hope AC gets fix before you leave.
> 
> Don't do alot as sounds to hot, it will be there next year.
> 
> Come on back when you can. Arm wraps and safe trip.


Thanks sweet lady as I'll miss you & others & I think of our Jokim daily she was a Denim Country lady!

I must run as DH is cutting my hair - remember he is a barber! Hugs!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Glad to hear Dogs are adjusting to walking.
> 
> What are you making for dinner anything special? Hate the clean part . Dust is my friend. Do you know you can use hair dryer to move dust around? Just throw the mess in closet no one will know . Leaves only vaccuming. Done then relax. :roll:
> 
> Were are you going on travels? Alone time is good sometimes.


YL, I will PM you. I will make Chicken Marsala. I need to dust more...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thanks sweet lady as I'll miss you & others & I think of our Jokim daily she was a Denim Country lady!
> 
> I must run as DH is cutting my hair - remember he is a barber! Hugs!


Yes Jokim was our sweet friend.

Nice to have a person to cut your hair.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> YL, I will PM you. I will make Chicken Marsala. I need to dust more...


Oh Masala one of my favorites.

Yes when hair dryer is used done in a min. or two. :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I can't get any of the post sites up gee I hate this desk top.
> 
> Hubby went to meeting about sewear tonight. Guess what local newspaper wrong bridge project to start after july 4th as planned. I wonder if anyone knows what is going on any more. Also sewear and water lines to be replace. Yeah happy dance not here though.


Since your yard is already a mess, maybe just as well that they finish it all off. Think about taking your RV on a nice vacation starting after July 4th. You could do a big loop and come visit all your Denim friends and be back home for Labour Day when the work will be done! :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh this one came through. Know so many
> that fit this description:
> 
> Earth has it's boundaries, but human stupidy is limitless.
> ...


I liked the quote too. I think you got this one because it was a link directly to his fb page and the others are to pics or videos attached to posts. I think you have high security settings -- less risk of virus, but less access.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Well that is beyond stupid, it insane. Thinks CB's facebook one fits this one.
> 
> Human stupidity is limitless.


You've got that right! Naming scholarships after the worst mass murderer in history :shock: :evil: :roll:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> won't come up I tried easeing s then https darn


so cute - dancing teddy bears for St. Patricks Day. I used mouse to highlight and then right click with mouse and pick "open in new tab". Then I could take s out when copy and past.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=759756707376022


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi! YL! I haven't met all my neighbors. I have been knitting, walking dogs, I am still here and am not going away... Am still adjusting to this place...
> 
> A friend and husband are coming for dinner tonight, so I will be busy cooking for them today. Also, must clean the house...
> 
> Hope you are well. Yes, I have a trip planned for a MONTH!. Will be alone part of the time.


Have a nice dinner with your friends LL. A month vacation sounds like a nice rest for you -- you've had a stressful year.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> WCK new lap top done?
> 
> Is the shop busy? what is the new color of yarn this year and what yarn is popular?


I hope new laptop will be set up by tonight. I'm using desktop for a few minutes before getting ready for work. DH usually uses desktop - it has a huge screen and room to spread out his drawings and files. But it's in the den and I usually have the laptop in the family room sitting on my favourite chair.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Morning ladies, we are getting ready for the trip home so won't be on much & when we arrive home, I won't have Intenet as cannot get temporary service as here they want a yearly contract. I'll go to library & mcD 's to use their "net". Hope everyone is OK as I'm moving slow as it is HOT & Humid with 86 today.
> 
> AC not working right so will have it checked before leaving as must leave it on all summer at 85 degrees.
> 
> ...


Have a safe trip home Janie!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Masala one of my favorites.
> 
> Yes when hair dryer is used done in a min. or two. :XD:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Have a nice dinner with your friends LL. A month vacation sounds like a nice rest for you -- you've had a stressful year.


Thank you WCK - it has been . I lost about 10 lbs because of the stress (and now it's back).


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

another Irish jig for St Paddy




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153671956497166


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> https://www.facebook.com/143pictures/videos/759756707376022/


Sorry try this.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=759756707376022


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> so cute - dancing teddy bears for St. Patricks Day. I used mouse to highlight and then right click with mouse and pick "open in new tab". Then I could take s out when copy and past.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I hope new laptop will be set up by tonight. I'm using desktop for a few minutes before getting ready for work. DH usually uses desktop - it has a huge screen and room to spread out his drawings and files. But it's in the den and I usually have the laptop in the family room sitting on my favourite chair.


That sounds like a nice place to be in favorite chair.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> LL what are you doing miss you on here. How are puppys doing have they adjusted to change. Have you met all the neighbors? Trips planned?


Maybe she is getting ready for her month long trip. 
Isn't Janie coming back home in a few days?
Webee we are here if you need to cry about having a soon empty nest.
I can see Joeys getting ready to kick up her heels as the end of tax season is nearing.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi! YL! I haven't met all my neighbors. I have been knitting, walking dogs, I am still here and am not going away... Am still adjusting to this place...
> 
> A friend and husband are coming for dinner tonight, so I will be busy cooking for them today. Also, must clean the house...
> 
> Hope you are well. Yes, I have a trip planned for a MONTH!. Will be alone part of the time.


What are you cooking. You must be a good cook and love to entertain. Tell all about it when you can.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Since your yard is already a mess, maybe just as well that they finish it all off. Think about taking your RV on a nice vacation starting after July 4th. You could do a big loop and come visit all your Denim friends and be back home for Labour Day when the work will be done! :thumbup:


Oh I would love to do a road trip like that.

Yard is lost cause for now. Just hope they reseed it before fall and cold weather other wise next spring will be seeing dirt again.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> CB Chewy Chewy Chewy and weather today?


The weather is cool and semi-sunny. Chewy and I slept in today. I couldn't sleep so I came downstairs. I let him out of the crate and then we both went back to sleep.
I am going to finish up my paint project in the bathroom today. Maybe we can take the commode out of the den . I have been running up and down the stairs for almost a week. I need to finish because our a/c is out and need to get the man out before it gets to hot. I wouldn't let DH call the repairman until the commode was back in the bathroom. :lol: That is my plan anyway.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> We had rain 3+ inches Tuesday night. Flood warnings in central Wisconsin. It should take care of the fire danger.
> 
> The 5 days a week and 8 hours a day is getting to me. It is hard to get up even at 9 am. I changed my schedule to only 6 hours a day, when I didn't have a client scheduled in the first 2 hours. Only 4 weeks or so left. In the last month I have knitted 1 hat and crocheted 1 potholder. I am to tired to do more.
> 
> Our "Handicraft gathering" is tomorrow morning. I need to start a new project so I have something to do. I am in charge of coffee and treats, so will need to go early. Then lunch with my daughter, and 8 hours of work. I will sleep in on Saturday. No more working Saturdays for me.


Don't like flooding but know that is what is needed up there. I remember the man from Ill burning trash and the fire spread it had to been scary. When up to cabin to check on it could not belive how much damage it cause. Wasn't he fine for that? Must not have known burning permit must have.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thanks sweet lady as I'll miss you & others & I think of our Jokim daily she was a Denim Country lady!
> 
> I must run as DH is cutting my hair - remember he is a barber! Hugs!


I miss Jokim too. I wonder how her family is doing. We will miss you Janie . Praying in the Name of Jesus for a safe trip back home. ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Since your yard is already a mess, maybe just as well that they finish it all off. Think about taking your RV on a nice vacation starting after July 4th. You could do a big loop and come visit all your Denim friends and be back home for Labour Day when the work will be done! :thumbup:


Bring Joeys and come pick me up. I want to go. We could pick everyone up and swing by Canada and have our slumber party at WCK's. We can dream can't we. It would be so much fun!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> We had rain 3+ inches Tuesday night. Flood warnings in central Wisconsin. It should take care of the fire danger.
> 
> The 5 days a week and 8 hours a day is getting to me. It is hard to get up even at 9 am. I changed my schedule to only 6 hours a day, when I didn't have a client scheduled in the first 2 hours. Only 4 weeks or so left. In the last month I have knitted 1 hat and crocheted 1 potholder. I am to tired to do more.
> 
> Our "Handicraft gathering" is tomorrow morning. I need to start a new project so I have something to do. I am in charge of coffee and treats, so will need to go early. Then lunch with my daughter, and 8 hours of work. I will sleep in on Saturday. No more working Saturdays for me.


Glad at least you have one day off. Can understand why not getting project going . I would be in hospital if I had to follow your work week.

Hope you will be able to get home in one piece tomorrow, with out falling asleep.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> another Irish jig for St Paddy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The weather is cool and semi-sunny. Chewy and I slept in today. I couldn't sleep so I came downstairs. I let him out of the crate and then we both went back to sleep.
> I am going to finish up my paint project in the bathroom today. Maybe we can take the commode out of the den . I have been running up and down the stairs for almost a week. I need to finish because our a/c is out and need to get the man out before it gets to hot. I wouldn't let DH call the repairman until the commode was back in the bathroom. :lol: That is my plan anyway.


I didn't know you were redoing bath room. AC is important where you are. Get the commode, john , throne in.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Bring Joeys and come pick me up. I want to go. We could pick everyone up and swing by Canada and have our slumber party at WCK's. We can dream can't we. It would be so much fun!


yes to all the above and when get to WCK's we can do a yarn shop run too. Oh yarn and more yarn.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I am so glad Jokim's name was mentioned today. Let's keep it up.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I hope new laptop will be set up by tonight. I'm using desktop for a few minutes before getting ready for work. DH usually uses desktop - it has a huge screen and room to spread out his drawings and files. But it's in the den and I usually have the laptop in the family room sitting on my favourite chair.


The new laptop wasn't ready; DH is teasing me that I'm going through computer withdrawal :lol: It will be ready tomorrow and then I have to teach myself the wonders of Windows 10.

I did get more knitting done and organized a big bag of partial balls of yarn.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The new laptop wasn't ready; DH is teasing me that I'm going through computer withdrawal :lol: It will be ready tomorrow and then I have to teach myself the wonders of Windows 10.
> 
> I did get more knitting done and organized a big bag of partial balls of yarn.


Oh he is just wants his computer back.

Let me know how you do with windows 10. Have to get a new desk top computer and keep putting it off because neighbor and a few others complain about it.I think it would be fun just to touch the screen and get what you want.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> We had rain 3+ inches Tuesday night. Flood warnings in central Wisconsin. It should take care of the fire danger.
> 
> The 5 days a week and 8 hours a day is getting to me. It is hard to get up even at 9 am. I changed my schedule to only 6 hours a day, when I didn't have a client scheduled in the first 2 hours. Only 4 weeks or so left. In the last month I have knitted 1 hat and crocheted 1 potholder. I am to tired to do more.
> 
> Our "Handicraft gathering" is tomorrow morning. I need to start a new project so I have something to do. I am in charge of coffee and treats, so will need to go early. Then lunch with my daughter, and 8 hours of work. I will sleep in on Saturday. No more working Saturdays for me.


Enjoy the little break with the craft group and lunch with your daughter! I'm sure you'll enjoy the end of another tax season when you can get back to doing things for your family and yourself.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The weather is cool and semi-sunny. Chewy and I slept in today. I couldn't sleep so I came downstairs. I let him out of the crate and then we both went back to sleep.
> I am going to finish up my paint project in the bathroom today. Maybe we can take the commode out of the den . I have been running up and down the stairs for almost a week. I need to finish because our a/c is out and need to get the man out before it gets to hot. I wouldn't let DH call the repairman until the commode was back in the bathroom. :lol: That is my plan anyway.


Did you get the bathroom back together again CB? Hard to imagine that you already have to think about a/c when we're still using the pellet stove!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Bring Joeys and come pick me up. I want to go. We could pick everyone up and swing by Canada and have our slumber party at WCK's. We can dream can't we. It would be so much fun!


 :thumbup: We've got lots of room!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: We've got lots of room!!


That would be great we can bring our homemade blankets and sleep on the floor. Bonn wants us to bring our sponge curlers to do each others hair.  We could go to her shop and buy you out so you never have to go to work again. :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh he is just wants his computer back.
> 
> Let me know how you do with windows 10. Have to get a new desk top computer and keep putting it off because neighbor and a few others complain about it.I think it would be fun just to touch the screen and get what you want.


He has first dibs on desktop computer, but he's off for the night now.

I heard lots of complaints about Windows 10 too and didn't want to get a new computer until after tax season was done just in case there were glitches. But problems with laptop not holding a charge was getting worse and the screen keeps going wonky with psychedelic colours. New computer has a touch screen and has an electronic keypad and regular keypad.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That would be great we can bring our homemade blankets and sleep on the floor. Bonn wants us to bring our sponge curlers to do each others hair.  We could go to her shop and buy you out so you never have to go to work again. :XD:


 :thumbup: You can be my retirement plan! :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> He has first dibs on desktop computer, but he's off for the night now.
> 
> I heard lots of complaints about Windows 10 too and didn't want to get a new computer until after tax season was done just in case there were glitches. But problems with laptop not holding a charge was getting worse and the screen keeps going wonky with psychedelic colours. New computer has a touch screen and has an electronic keypad and regular keypad.


Oh it had that 60's apeal did it. :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: You can be my retirement plan! :lol:


 Now that would be fun but going home pushing the RV is not my idea of fun. But then yarn is light it might work.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Now that would be fun but going home pushing the RV is not my idea of fun. But then yarn is light it might work.


We can put rails on the roof and tie the bins down; just avoid low bridges and underpasses


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We can put rails on the roof and tie the bins down; just avoid low bridges and underpasses


Oh my gosh well that means that only one of us in the RV and the others will have to hitch hike home.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: You can be my retirement plan! :lol:


 :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Now that would be fun but going home pushing the RV is not my idea of fun. But then yarn is light it might work.


We could bring space bags no problem. We can prop it up inside the RV or use it as our mattress. Put it in our suitcases and leave food out of cabinets . That way we won't be tempted to cook. We can eat out. Solo can bring her kayak and we can put yarn it it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We could bring space bags no problem. We can prop it up inside the RV or use it as our mattress. Put it in our suitcases and leave food out of cabinets . That way we won't be tempted to cook. We can eat out. Solo can bring her kayak and we can put yarn it it.


I think we could squeeze a lot of yarn in there and then attach a little pup trailer.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I think we could squeeze a lot of yarn in there and then attach a little pup trailer.


Oh my gosh you women have lost it. Yarn over run. We need to get a trailer too. we can hitch it up to RV. Were there is a will there is a way.

I know how we can pay for all of this , write a book.

how to get all the yarn home and travel all over the country doing a pick up.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I think we could squeeze a lot of yarn in there and then attach a little pup trailer.


That's it! Great job WCK. :wink:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I think we could squeeze a lot of yarn in there and then attach a little pup trailer.


Hey is that the good year blimp on top of roof we could use a blimp .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gee why didn't I think of this we could use brown guys pick up . Ya know the one where they were those brown shorts and have brown vans things. when it has to get there we get it there. 
We could make a box car train to.. 

Then we will have room for more yarn in the RV.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I have to go to bed I am getting silly. 

Nite WCK and East coast CB.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What are you cooking. You must be a good cook and love to entertain. Tell all about it when you can.


CB, I just love people. So, I cook because it brings people together - which is what I need. Tonight 2 girlfriends are coming over. I'll just have snacks. We started doing this for a few weeks now. I think one friend is bringing Tequila... Oh, dear me. We drank the bottle last time...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I miss Jokim too. I wonder how her family is doing. We will miss you Janie . Praying in the Name of Jesus for a safe trip back home. ♥


Safe trip, Janeway!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> CB, I just love people. So, I cook because it brings people together - which is what I need. Tonight 2 girlfriends are coming over. I'll just have snacks. We started doing this for a few weeks now. I think one friend is bringing Tequila... Oh, dear me. We drank the bottle last time...


That is nice of you to invite people over. I am sure you have a great time together.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I think I will put Jojo and Chewy outside so I can finish the bathroom today.



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=560579404104489


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think I will put Jojo and Chewy outside so I can finish the bathroom today.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=560579404104489


 :lol: cute


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh well that means that only one of us in the RV and the others will have to hitch hike home.


Ship the yarn. We'll be having too much fun in the RV.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Ship the yarn. We'll be having too much fun in the RV.


 :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Ship the yarn. We'll be having too much fun in the RV.


Oh that is too easy :roll: when I can make it more of a problem when I add to the problem. :XD: :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think I will put Jojo and Chewy outside so I can finish the bathroom today.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=560579404104489


Now that is to funny. Did it work ? Maybe their not swingers. :wink:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh that is too easy :roll: when I can make it more of a problem when I add to the problem. :XD: :XD:


You're a tease Yarnie! How was your day?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Now that is to funny. Did it work ? Maybe their not swingers. :wink:


Is the throne back in place CB?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Now that is to funny. Did it work ? Maybe their not swingers. :wink:


 :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Is the throne back in place CB?


The throne was put in last night. Everyone is rejoicing because they don't have to run up the stairs. Nice smell in the house too now. :wink: PS It wasn't the pork loin.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You're a tease Yarnie! How was your day?


most of the day I did nothing. Then went crazy in the shop cleaning. Stop doing it late fall as it is not heated and I like warm. I am amaze at all the things I never knew I had. three boxes and two gallon bags of stuff.

Hubby said I should have a yard sale. No I would just like it pack it up and give to 2nd hand store. Not worth all the work and then having to still get rid of stuff you do not sell.

How was your day? Have you gotten the new lap top and playing with it??


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WCK have you got your commuter fix yet? Do you have the new laptop?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The throne was put in last night. Everyone is rejoicing because they don't have to run up the stairs. Nice smell in the house too now. :wink: PS It wasn't the pork loin.


goody goody you have the throne back and all is well with the world.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> most of the day I did nothing. Then went crazy in the shop cleaning. Stop doing it late fall as it is not heated and I like warm. I am amaze at all the things I never knew I had. three boxes and two gallon bags of stuff.
> 
> Hubby said I should have a yard sale. No I would just like it pack it up and give to 2nd hand store. Not worth all the work and then having to still get rid of stuff you do not sell.
> 
> How was your day? Have you gotten the new lap top and playing with it??


I'm with you Yarnie - would just as soon give it away than try to organize a sale.

I got the new laptop and of course there are always problems getting everything to work properly. I finally got the WIFI connection to the internet to work properly. Still have to set up all the defaults and bookmarks. I'm using the old laptop right now.

Windows 10 menus look different and email screens are different so it will take a while to get used to it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

now I am asking you this. Hubby wants meat loaf. He wonders what it would taste like with olives. I am going to use ground Turkey . Going to use instant potatoes to bind it. May put cheese in middle. Just have to use herb's or spices. As Turkey is so bland . this should be interesting.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm with you Yarnie - would just as soon give it away than try to organize a sale.
> 
> I got the new laptop and of course there are always problems getting everything to work properly. I finally got the WIFI connection to the internet to work properly. Still have to set up all the defaults and bookmarks. I'm using the old laptop right now.
> 
> Windows 10 menus look different and email screens are different so it will take a while to get used to it.


Ket ne jbiw would edit like some do. But what the heck I had fingers on wrong keys. :shock:  Let me know how you like it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Getting off lap top has gone wacko and am on desk top and it is not any better. Just hope when I sign off it does not stay on . It did that before and neighbor had tried to fix it.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> now I am asking you this. Hubby wants meat loaf. He wonders what it would taste like with olives. I am going to use ground Turkey . Going to use instant potatoes to bind it. May put cheese in middle. Just have to use herb's or spices. And a litt]]]]. As Turkey is so bland . this should be interesting.


Hi Yarnie
The olives sound like a great idea. I would go easy on them as they are very salty. Perhaps you could balance the salty with something sorta sweet like mangoes, peaches or pineapple, etc.??

Do you think the fruit would make it too Asian? The olives are rather Mediterranean so adding dried tomatoes in olive oil may play better? A little Italian sausage for the turkey which is sooooo dry, basil or oregano and fresh parsley. And a little oats soaked in chicken broth. What is your favorite topping for meatloaf? Bacon? I have done meat loaf in large muffin tins with a slice of Canadian Bacon on top during the last minutes of cooking. And the best part of meatloaf is the leftover for sandwiches. Let us know what your final recipe is. We don't eat turkey but could do it with chicken.

Our gas cooktop went out last night so we are roughing it until we get a new one. Thankfully the microwave and grill work.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Hi Yarnie
> The olives sound like a great idea. I would go easy on them as they are very salty. Perhaps you could balance the salty with something sorta sweet like mangoes, peaches or pineapple, etc.??
> 
> Do you think the fruit would make it too Asian? The olives are rather Mediterranean so adding dried tomatoes in olive oil may play better? A little Italian sausage for the turkey which is sooooo dry, basil or oregano and fresh parsley. And a little oats soaked in chicken broth. What is your favorite topping for meatloaf? Bacon? I have done meat loaf in large muffin tins with a slice of Canadian Bacon on top during the last minutes of cooking. And the best part of meatloaf is the leftover for sandwiches. Let us know what your final recipe is. We don't eat turkey but could do it with chicken.
> ...


Hi Ru! Great to see you. 
Now both of you made me want meat loaf. I love cold meatloaf sandwiches.
Why do you not eat turkey?
Are you getting ready to garden? It is too soggy here.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

This is why I loved this man.

http://www.facebook.com/bentonblount/videos/vb.250548738364528/951341001618628/?type=2&theater


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Yarnie my son wants to get us started on chickens. How many do we need and do we need a rooster for just eggs?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Hi Yarnie
> The olives sound like a great idea. I would go easy on them as they are very salty. Perhaps you could balance the salty with something sorta sweet like mangoes, peaches or pineapple, etc.??
> 
> Do you think the fruit would make it too Asian? The olives are rather Mediterranean so adding dried tomatoes in olive oil may play better? A little Italian sausage for the turkey which is sooooo dry, basil or oregano and fresh parsley. And a little oats soaked in chicken broth. What is your favorite topping for meatloaf? Bacon? I have done meat loaf in large muffin tins with a slice of Canadian Bacon on top during the last minutes of cooking. And the best part of meatloaf is the leftover for sandwiches. Let us know what your final recipe is. We don't eat turkey but could do it with chicken.
> ...


sorry about cooktop . my oven has a mind of its own. With turkey meat and a bit of pork sauage put in green olives. put all the herbs you mention and tomatoes. Also put itialan chees in the middle wrap meat around it. pizza sauce on top. Husbby ate it all and I mean all. 
will try canadian bacon never thought of that. that sounds so good. No left overs darn, he made sure of that.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yarnie my son wants to get us started on chickens. How many do we need and do we need a rooster for just eggs?


No Rooster they will fight and some kill baby's. I would get four to six hens. Just make sure you buy good feed, and you will be so happy.

Never went and got Gertie and the girls they were happy in new home plus all the things with hubby during hoildays would have been to much.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is why I loved this man.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/bentonblount/videos/vb.250548738364528/951341001618628/?type=2&theater


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> No Rooster they will fight and some kill baby's. I would get four to six hens. Just make sure you buy good feed, and you will be so happy.
> 
> Never went and got Gertie and the girls they were happy in new home plus all the things with hubby during hoildays would have been to much.


Could you have gotten the girls? You would have had to put them in the house with you because of your yard is in a mess.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I am so tick off right now had another Sat. with tv going off. All day, nothing last week man said show us how to get it right did that today nothing get a new box buy showed us how to restart it no go. Lap Top am taking in and have it cleaned up. Neighbor it is to much for him. Desk top is also doing it's own thing. But not virus just old XP. Have to replace it soon. 

Plus when calling Charter guess what voice recording. Does not understand problem. Keeps going to how to fix something that does not need fixing. This is crazy.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> now I am asking you this. Hubby wants meat loaf. He wonders what it would taste like with olives. I am going to use ground Turkey . Going to use instant potatoes to bind it. May put cheese in middle. Just have to use herb's or spices. As Turkey is so bland . this should be interesting.


What did you decide on your meatloaf Yarnie? We don't usually buy olives, neither of us like them on their own. I like them in a Greek salad or other foods though.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

RUKnitting said:


> Hi Yarnie
> The olives sound like a great idea. I would go easy on them as they are very salty. Perhaps you could balance the salty with something sorta sweet like mangoes, peaches or pineapple, etc.??
> 
> Do you think the fruit would make it too Asian? The olives are rather Mediterranean so adding dried tomatoes in olive oil may play better? A little Italian sausage for the turkey which is sooooo dry, basil or oregano and fresh parsley. And a little oats soaked in chicken broth. What is your favorite topping for meatloaf? Bacon? I have done meat loaf in large muffin tins with a slice of Canadian Bacon on top during the last minutes of cooking. And the best part of meatloaf is the leftover for sandwiches. Let us know what your final recipe is. We don't eat turkey but could do it with chicken.
> ...


Hi RU! It was so nice to see you here! You've made some great suggestions for the meatloaf. Sorry about the cook top but hopefully the weather cooperates and lets you use the grill.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yarnie my son wants to get us started on chickens. How many do we need and do we need a rooster for just eggs?


The big question is who is going to look after the chickens :?:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> sorry about cooktop . my oven has a mind of its own. With turkey meat and a bit of pork sauage put in green olives. put all the herbs you mention and tomatoes. Also put itialan chees in the middle wrap meat around it. pizza sauce on top. Husbby ate it all and I mean all.
> will try canadian bacon never thought of that. that sounds so good. No left overs darn, he made sure of that.


That sounds so good Yarnie! But too bad there are no left overs; some people complain about leftovers, but we like them.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The big question is who is going to look after the chickens :?:


Really my son next door is getting the chickens. I just want the eggs and the manure for my flowers. :lol: They can look after their own chickens.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> No Rooster they will fight and some kill baby's. I would get four to six hens. Just make sure you buy good feed, and you will be so happy.
> 
> Never went and got Gertie and the girls they were happy in new home plus all the things with hubby during hoildays would have been to much.


Did the council change the rules on chickens Yarnie? Your hens probably wouldn't have liked all the work going on in your yard either and gone on strike - no eggs.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Did the council change the rules on chickens Yarnie? Your hens probably wouldn't have liked all the work going on in your yard either and gone on strike - no eggs.


Yes they change their mind. get my eggs from the neighbor now. so still fresh.

your right the girls and Gertie would not like it.

I tried getting off God Bless and sweet dreams.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I am so tick off right now had another Sat. with tv going off. All day, nothing last week man said show us how to get it right did that today nothing get a new box buy showed us how to restart it no go. Lap Top am taking in and have it cleaned up. Neighbor it is to much for him. Desk top is also doing it's own thing. But not virus just old XP. Have to replace it soon.
> 
> Plus when calling Charter guess what voice recording. Does not understand problem. Keeps going to how to fix something that does not need fixing. This is crazy.


I know your frustration Yarnie!! When tech things don't work, it is so aggravating. Hope yours get fixed up. Did you miss a program you wanted to watch?

If you replace, I say to be careful about Windows 10! All my desktop icons have disappeared into limbo, checked the net and others have same problem. They suggest easy fix that sometimes works -- well tech life is NOT easy for me -- it didn't work.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Hi Ru! Great to see you. **
> Now both of you made me want meat loaf. I love cold meatloaf sandwiches.
> Why do you not eat turkey? ***
> Are you getting ready to garden? **** It is too soggy here.


** Nice to hear from you.

*** I don't like eating cardboard. Had turkey once that was made outside in a deep fryer and it was pretty good. Otherwise I avoid it. Also can't get tuna fish salad past my nose to eat it. Love raw tuna and good quality broiled.

**** Will begin garden clean-up next week. How is your garden doing? And you're getting into chickens. I had a friend who had a few chickens which roosted in the trees. They laid blue and beige dotted eggs. So pretty you hardly needed to color them for the Easter Bunny.

Be well.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I am so tick off right now had another Sat. with tv going off. All day, nothing last week man said show us how to get it right did that today nothing get a new box buy showed us how to restart it no go. Lap Top am taking in and have it cleaned up. Neighbor it is to much for him. Desk top is also doing it's own thing. But not virus just old XP. Have to replace it soon.
> 
> Plus when calling Charter guess what voice recording. Does not understand problem. Keeps going to how to fix something that does not need fixing. This is crazy.


YL, I am sorry that you are having tv problems. I get frustrated with those kinds of problems. Fixing it is over my head.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> What did you decide on your meatloaf Yarnie? We don't usually buy olives, neither of us like them on their own. I like them in a Greek salad or other foods though.


I put 2 cups of shredded carrots in my meat loaf (I think 1 cup per pound of beef). Delicious.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Really my son next door is getting the chickens. I just want the eggs and the manure for my flowers. :lol: They can look after their own chickens.


I would love chickens and the manure, but cannot here. It has always been a dream of mine to have chickens.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hello stranger (RU). 

What kind of oats should I look for. Rinse the olives to take salt out, or some of it. 

what are you up tooooooo?

Love colored eggs neighbor has them too. Also brown eggs, some people will not eat them. Do not know why have no problem with them.

Glad to see you here.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I put 2 cups of shredded carrots in my meat loaf (I think 1 cup per pound of beef). Delicious.


Now that sounds interesting carrots. DIL told me to try spinach, want to but don't know if hubby will like it. Love her idea of wrapping it in the middle. She suggested it to me. So am doing the middle thing with it.

Can you find someone who owens a farm. You maybe able to get fresh eggs from him and sure he will save the manure for you.

I don't think people realize how different fresh eggs taste compared to those that sit on shelf.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey WEE BEE, are you busy? have not seem you on here for a while. Are you sick what is happening? Are you adjusting to boys moving on. I know it is hard to let them go. Will always be your babies. I still remember my young one as a little boy. Can't believe they have grown up into men. Trouble not having girls they love your company, boys are very independent.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bonnie tell me about flowers we go from hot to cold here. But birds are singing. want spring to come so so bad.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Thumper what is up with you? How are the twins excepting new grand baby?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Now that sounds interesting carrots. DIL told me to try spinach, want to but don't know if hubby will like it. Love her idea of wrapping it in the middle. She suggested it to me. So am doing the middle thing with it.
> 
> Can you find someone who owens a farm. You maybe able to get fresh eggs from him and sure he will save the manure for you.
> 
> I don't think people realize how different fresh eggs taste compared to those that sit on shelf.


YL, carrots are sweet, so they sweeten it in a healthy way.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

TV still not going yuck don't want to miss my show tonight on PBS don't know if it is on but keep checking. Not today though.

Last night spent time wineing metalico yarn for shawl. Shop owner said to do it by hand as yarn is slipper. But I did it with swift and ball winder. Just did it really slow, only one mistake got into ball winder. but fix that. It is very slipper will have to use wooden needles for sure.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WCK glad you mention Window's 10 heard so many bad things about it. Neighbor siad you can still get some with windows 7 on it. Will have to look and see if I can find a store that still carries them. If not think I will wait until new version comes out. May be a long wait.

Have to do something as a lot of programs do not support XP any more.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> YL, carrots are sweet, so they sweeten it in a healthy way.


I love carrots LL so does hubby . will have to give them and Ru suggestions a try. Really need to eat more healthy got into bad habits . Use to as hubby has heart problems but drifted away from it.

Cat does same thing vet new food does not want . DIL said to add wet food a little at a time to his kibble am trying that so far so good.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Solo what do you think of our choices for President. Good bad and ugly I would say.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Joey how are you doing? was the meeting with the ladies good?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I did not realize how dependent I and hubby are to TV. Even he mention how quiet it is. But he still has TV in bedroom. I do not like having it in there, but he must have it. Why I do not know. 
Love knitting when TV is on and he watchs something I could care less about. But have gotten to use to the noise I guess.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Got on early incase desk top decides to act up. Sat. seem to be the day it is either fix or it is not.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Hello stranger (RU).
> 
> What kind of oats should I look for. Rinse the olives to take salt out, or some of it. **
> 
> ...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Hello stranger (RU).
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> ** Nice to hear from you.
> 
> *** I don't like eating cardboard. Had turkey once that was made outside in a deep fryer and it was pretty good. Otherwise I avoid it. Also can't get tuna fish salad past my nose to eat it. Love raw tuna and good quality broiled.
> 
> ...


I cook my turkey in an oven bag. It is moist and tender. I usually brine it before over night. I have been turned off of the kind of turkey I have been buying in a roll. Toomuch slime looking stuff . I will have to go to the package with the see clear thru . Maybe I can eat it again. I like turkey in anything you use ground beef in except burgers.
I know you can't wait to get your hands dirty. It was warm here but now a cold spell. I will try to get out and prop up my climbing roses tomorrow.
We are a bit concerned about foxes and raccoon getting new chickens. Son will make a fence and house for them , maybe later we can let them loose. I hope the chickens have pretty eggs. They are so much healthier than the store bought it really won't matter what color the eggs are.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I put 2 cups of shredded carrots in my meat loaf (I think 1 cup per pound of beef). Delicious.


Yes that is the way I do it too. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hello stranger (RU).
> 
> What kind of oats should I look for. Rinse the olives to take salt out, or some of it.
> 
> ...


Why not eat the brown eggs?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> TV still not going yuck don't want to miss my show tonight on PBS don't know if it is on but keep checking. Not today though.
> 
> Last night spent time wineing metalico yarn for shawl. Shop owner said to do it by hand as yarn is slipper. But I did it with swift and ball winder. Just did it really slow, only one mistake got into ball winder. but fix that. It is very slipper will have to use wooden needles for sure.


What pattern are you using? 
I haven't been able to get any knitting done since Christmas. Only a pair of slippers and I messed them up while I was sick. Chewy still won't let me try. I made a purse but it was a mess too. Tried making boot toppers ripped them up. I need some kind of intervention.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I did not realize how dependent I and hubby are to TV. Even he mention how quiet it is. But he still has TV in bedroom. I do not like having it in there, but he must have it. Why I do not know.
> Love knitting when TV is on and he watchs something I could care less about. But have gotten to use to the noise I guess.


I can do with out TV most of them time. DH goes nuts when the power is out. Now when my shows are on that is a different story. I missed taping the 9th show of Downton Abby. It must of been during one of our storms.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes that is the way I do it too. :thumbup:


 :-D :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I've been working on the new laptop for most of the day and there is a bit of progress -- I no longer *HATE* Windows 10; now I only hate it


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I put 2 cups of shredded carrots in my meat loaf (I think 1 cup per pound of beef). Delicious.


I put carrots in mine too; and minced onions and celery. We're having pork roast for dinner tonight. (It smells great CB!)


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Hello stranger (RU).
> 
> What kind of oats should I look for. Rinse the olives to take salt out, or some of it.
> 
> ...


And some people here will pay more for brown eggs even though there is no difference in the egg.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> TV still not going yuck don't want to miss my show tonight on PBS don't know if it is on but keep checking. Not today though.
> 
> Last night spent time wineing metalico yarn for shawl. Shop owner said to do it by hand as yarn is slipper. But I did it with swift and ball winder. Just did it really slow, only one mistake got into ball winder. but fix that. It is very slipper will have to use wooden needles for sure.


I don't know that yarn Yarnie; what's it made from, what colour, what design?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> WCK glad you mention Window's 10 heard so many bad things about it. Neighbor siad you can still get some with windows 7 on it. Will have to look and see if I can find a store that still carries them. If not think I will wait until new version comes out. May be a long wait.
> 
> Have to do something as a lot of programs do not support XP any more.


Windows 8 is ok too; that's what we have on desktop and haven't had any problems with it. But I still like 7 better - it's much easier to get around on it. But none of the new computers had 8 on them. I think Microsoft gives all the computer makers a deal to install 10 --- and 10 is NOT nice to work with!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Solo what do you think of our choices for President. Good bad and ugly I would say.


Are you sure about the "good"?  :roll:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I've been working on the new laptop for most of the day and there is a bit of progress -- I no longer *HATE* Windows 10; now I only hate it


Oh no. :x


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I put carrots in mine too; and minced onions and celery. We're having pork roast for dinner tonight. (It smells great CB!)


It has to have smelled better than mine. I want yours.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Wisconsin won 66 to 63 with a last second shot. Happiness in Wisconsin..


 :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Wisconsin won 66 to 63 with a last second shot. Happiness in Wisconsin..


 :thumbup:  happy for Wisconsin!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It has to have smelled better than mine. I want yours.


It was yummy; haven't had pork roast for a while.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> RUKnitting - We downsized last year and moved. My advice is get rid of everything that you will not sue and don't be senitmental. You will regret it. We got rid of sooooo much and still have a basement full of furniture that we still need to get rid of.
> 
> There are boxes unpacked and I can't stand the thought of going through them .
> 
> Give stuff away if you cannot sell it.


LL What you say is so true and I am almost to that place. We have been giving away lots of "stuff". We have someone working with us going through everything. ... Keep...Throw out...Give away/donate. We're still in basement. We have boxes of things which haven't been opened since we came back to the country 30+ years ago. I find the most difficult things to get rid of are books.

I was going to get a dumpster but these people have taken away three large truck loads to be recycled or trashed and we're still working in the basement. Also have confidential records which need to be shredded. About 70 boxes. The shredding truck is scheduled to come to our home.

Kids don't want the stuff. Hated to throw out trophies but no one wants them. I think I saved everything because my Mother saved nothing. I was told this generation is not one that collects things. One good thing about this process is that it's a nice trip down memory lane.

Did you move to a retirement or 55+ community? Thanks for encouragement so overwhelming. At least I know it can be done.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I cook my turkey in an oven bag. It is moist and tender. I usually brine it before over night. I have been turned off of the kind of turkey I have been buying in a roll. Toomuch slime looking stuff . I will have to go to the package with the see clear thru . Maybe I can eat it again. I like turkey in anything you use ground beef in except burgers.
> I know you can't wait to get your hands dirty. It was warm here but now a cold spell. I will try to get out and prop up my climbing roses tomorrow.
> We are a bit concerned about foxes and raccoon getting new chickens. Son will make a fence and house for them , maybe later we can let them loose. I hope the chickens have pretty eggs. They are so much healthier than the store bought it really won't matter what color the eggs are.


Nothing like free range chicken eggs. Once you taste their eggs you realize what you have been missing. Delish !

We used to live on a small farmette and tried to raise ducks and geese. We had a two acre pond with an Island in the middle. The fox ate one duck or goose every day and finally we were without any ducks or geese except for three geese which were smart enough to go to the island. We had a little row boat which we took to the island to collect the eggs. One goose egg could make a nice sized omelet. CB you have brought back some pleasant memories I haven't thought about in years. I am envious of your chicken pursuits. Lucky you!!
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> LL What you say is so true and I am almost to that place. We have been giving away lots of "stuff". We have someone working with us going through everything. ... Keep...Throw out...Give away/donate. We're still in basement. We have boxes of things which haven't been opened since we came back to the country 30+ years ago. I find the most difficult things to get rid of are books.
> 
> I was going to get a dumpster but these people have taken away three large truck loads to be recycled or trashed and we're still working in the basement. Also have confidential records which need to be shredded. About 70 boxes. The shredding truck is scheduled to come to our home.
> 
> ...


Will PM you.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> LL What you say is so true and I am almost to that place. We have been giving away lots of "stuff". We have someone working with us going through everything. ... Keep...Throw out...Give away/donate. We're still in basement. We have boxes of things which haven't been opened since we came back to the country 30+ years ago. I find the most difficult things to get rid of are books.
> 
> I was going to get a dumpster but these people have taken away three large truck loads to be recycled or trashed and we're still working in the basement. Also have confidential records which need to be shredded. About 70 boxes. The shredding truck is scheduled to come to our home.
> 
> ...


We got the largest dumpster they have and we filled it to the top. Also, we gave stuff away (fabulous furniture) and also made huge piles of stuff - several times - and had a man come to take it away. He did give us some money for the stuff as it was really good stuff.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Happy Monday everyone.
Sad news to report. We lost our kitty Otis. We haven`t seen him in two weeks, so can only assume the worst at this point as he`s not one to wander off for days on end. Its the not knowing that`s the worst, but we have to finally accept that he`s gone from us.

Then two weeks ago our youngest got into a car wreck. Someone slammed into him and he to be cut out of his car. He`s ok, just scrapes and a prained foot where he had to slam his brakes on.It was even on the local news about it. I know it sounds strange but I told my hubby that Otis was taken from us in order to save our son. Does that sound strange?
The only good thing about the car wreck is that our son has postponed his move to Kansas for a while. he withdrew his two weeks notice from work. Hubby took our son to get a new vehicle today, and its a nice one. Not sure what it is. All I know is that its red and is a Mazda. Its so different to his Ford Fiesta, but didn`t think our son would want another one of those though. He really loves driving it, and that`s the main thing.

In other news I taught myself Fair Isle knitting, and am really addicted to it. I don`t like reading charts, so I`m writing out patterns in a weird short hand code,but it makes sense to me. Not sure what my first project will be yet. Could be a pot holder, could be a scarf. I`m just so spoilt for choice in patterns. I was up til 4am this morning looking for charts. I couldn` t believe it was 4am when I glanced at the clock. I was so immersed in looking I lost all track of time. No wonder I`m so tired today.

Sorry for not being around much, will try to do better.
&#9829;


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Hello stranger (RU).
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

RUKnitting said:


> LL What you say is so true and I am almost to that place. We have been giving away lots of "stuff". We have someone working with us going through everything. ... Keep...Throw out...Give away/donate. We're still in basement. We have boxes of things which haven't been opened since we came back to the country 30+ years ago. I find the most difficult things to get rid of are books.
> 
> I was going to get a dumpster but these people have taken away three large truck loads to be recycled or trashed and we're still working in the basement. Also have confidential records which need to be shredded. About 70 boxes. The shredding truck is scheduled to come to our home.
> 
> ...


We got rid of a lot of stuff before we moved to the Island; sold or gave away a lot of furniture, books, yarn  , gadgets. But now we have at least as much or more stuff again!

It seems a lot of young people aren't interested in collectibles like china, crystal or figurines. At some point we will have to decide what to do with it all.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I don't know that yarn Yarnie; what's it made from, what colour, what design?


Metalico is 50% baby alpaca and 50% raw silk from Blue Skys yarn The pattern is called Frances Wrap, by Elizabeth Mautz-Redmann. The colors are silver Opal and Platium. It is such a neat shawl. Not easy knit so am going to make a sample scarf first with heavier yarn . So I get it down pat. Don't want to go at it at first as well if you look up pattern you will see why.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Today was a bright sunny day, a bit cool, in the 40's. It was a good day for a drive. We drove to my daughters. SIL wants to cut some trees behind their house. The guys needed to discuss how and when to cut them. I was able to knit 5 inches on a hat. Then we had to hurry home so we can watch Wisconsin beat Xavier (I hope).


Did they get the trees figure out?

Boy that was some game the Bagers played I thought they were going to lose after first half. But they did it , If they keep playing like that I am going to be horse from shouting and have a heart attack.

I see we are in for a spot of rain snow mix down here. Not looking good for you up there. My gosh 6 to 10 inches of snow. Do hope that they don't get this one right. I mean they are always wrong but some where down the road they may get it right.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> LL What you say is so true and I am almost to that place. We have been giving away lots of "stuff". We have someone working with us going through everything. ... Keep...Throw out...Give away/donate. We're still in basement. We have boxes of things which haven't been opened since we came back to the country 30+ years ago. I find the most difficult things to get rid of are books.
> 
> I was going to get a dumpster but these people have taken away three large truck loads to be recycled or trashed and we're still working in the basement. Also have confidential records which need to be shredded. About 70 boxes. The shredding truck is scheduled to come to our home.
> 
> ...


Oh should have read your next post. My mom did not collect things either. Trouble was she would even throw out things I wanted to keep. But the best gifts she kept were her paintings, those will never get rid of.

I think you have a lot more to get rid of then I will ever have too.

Books know what you mean that is what I wanted from my Dad his books and family pictures. I really do have to start getting rid of my books though. I can never read all that I have.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Happy Monday everyone.
> Sad news to report. We lost our kitty Otis. We haven`t seen him in two weeks, so can only assume the worst at this point as he`s not one to wander off for days on end. Its the not knowing that`s the worst, but we have to finally accept that he`s gone from us.
> 
> Then two weeks ago our youngest got into a car wreck. Someone slammed into him and he to be cut out of his car. He`s ok, just scrapes and a prained foot where he had to slam his brakes on.It was even on the local news about it. I know it sounds strange but I told my hubby that Otis was taken from us in order to save our son. Does that sound strange?
> ...


OMG Wendy, I'm so grateful your son wasn't seriously hurt in the accident! What a scare that must have been. But at least he will be closer to you for a while longer.

I'm sorry about Otis. You're right about not knowing what happened to him is the worst part - a couple of our ferals have disappeared over the years too and we've always wondered about what happened to them.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Happy Monday everyone.
> Sad news to report. We lost our kitty Otis. We haven`t seen him in two weeks, so can only assume the worst at this point as he`s not one to wander off for days on end. Its the not knowing that`s the worst, but we have to finally accept that he`s gone from us.
> 
> Then two weeks ago our youngest got into a car wreck. Someone slammed into him and he to be cut out of his car. He`s ok, just scrapes and a prained foot where he had to slam his brakes on.It was even on the local news about it. I know it sounds strange but I told my hubby that Otis was taken from us in order to save our son. Does that sound strange?
> ...


Sorry about Otis . But happy your son is o.k. that had to be very scarry for you Wee Bee. But at least you will havae him around for a bit more.

Fair Isles oh my we lost you again to knitting. Understand about getting so wrap up in patterns ect that you forget to check time. Sounds like a plan with charts, as long as you know what you are doing can't fault you for it.

How are the twins doing?

Glad you got in touch. Know show up more often.

You too RU.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Metalico is 50% baby alpaca and 50% raw silk from Blue Skys yarn The pattern is called Frances Wrap, by Elizabeth Mautz-Redmann. The colors are silver Opal and Platium. It is such a neat shawl. Not easy knit so am going to make a sample scarf first with heavier yarn . So I get it down pat. Don't want to go at it at first as well if you look up pattern you will see why.


Beautiful shawl Yarnie! Doing the scarf first is a good idea and then you will have 2 nice projects. Bet the yarn feels wonderful.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Guess what I fix the TV yesterday I had put the plug in the wrong place. But TV was fickering. So today went and got new cable box. Seems we had the first cable box they used back when. Tv working like a charm now.

Had to go in for mammogram early this morning so did a bunch of things down in Madison. 

If snow and rain tomorrow sleet will not have to run around .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

CB you can get Downton Abbey cd series in stores now. Do not know if the new one is out yet.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Guess what I fix the TV yesterday I had put the plug in the wrong place. But TV was fickering. So today went and got new cable box. Seems we had the first cable box they used back when. Tv working like a charm now.
> 
> Had to go in for mammogram early this morning so did a bunch of things down in Madison.
> 
> If snow and rain tomorrow sleet will not have to run around .


 :thumbup: Glad you got to watch your program last night.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Nothing like free range chicken eggs. Once you taste their eggs you realize what you have been missing. Delish !
> 
> We used to live on a small farmette and tried to raise ducks and geese. We had a two acre pond with an Island in the middle. The fox ate one duck or goose every day and finally we were without any ducks or geese except for three geese which were smart enough to go to the island. We had a little row boat which we took to the island to collect the eggs. One goose egg could make a nice sized omelet. CB you have brought back some pleasant memories I haven't thought about in years. I am envious of your chicken pursuits. Lucky you!!
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


We have tried geese and chickens before and our own dogs killed them. I hope we can have chickens in a pen. We tried the free range before maybe in a pen until our pets get used to them. I know you were upset with loosing your ducks and geese. It is upsetting.
I am glad I brought back some pleasant memories. I am happy you are posting with us again. XX


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Happy Monday everyone.
> Sad news to report. We lost our kitty Otis. We haven`t seen him in two weeks, so can only assume the worst at this point as he`s not one to wander off for days on end. Its the not knowing that`s the worst, but we have to finally accept that he`s gone from us.
> 
> Then two weeks ago our youngest got into a car wreck. Someone slammed into him and he to be cut out of his car. He`s ok, just scrapes and a prained foot where he had to slam his brakes on.It was even on the local news about it. I know it sounds strange but I told my hubby that Otis was taken from us in order to save our son. Does that sound strange?
> ...


I am so sorry about Otis. Maybe he will show up again soon.
Thank God your son is ok. I know you were so upset. Sometimes God has a different plan for us and He rearranges things for us. I know you are happy to have your son around a little longer.
I don't think there is any kind of knitting you are not good at. I can't wait to see your Fair Isle knitting. You were missed and happy you are back. ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Thanks for the idea's about meat loaf. Steel oats yum make it and take it and put in muffin pans and freeze That way I just get one out put in micorwave for about 10 seconds check it and keep doing till it is nice and hot. Yum yum.
> 
> I know green olives are heavy in salt but oh so good, love black olives too. Save some of the loaf before I cook it and put in those tiny tin foil pans to freeze. Just enough for the two of us.
> 
> ...


You are making me hungry. I know you can't boil fresh eggs. The shell tears up the eggs. I love fresh eggs. I can taste them now.
Don't get rid of your craving maybe one day you will be in the mood. Then if not you can get rid of it later.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I guess they will remove about 1/3 of the trees, so the ret can do better. They were going to cut them on Wednesday. But that may need to be postponed because of the weather. Today, I finished two returns that I started a week or so ago. So I am catching up? No, I got two more big ones to work on. The work is not slowing down. I have several more each day, that I can finished in an hour. Only 4 weeks left, I just hope I can get all the work done in time.


Hope you do too miss not seeing you on here.

See there is a rat problem again on KP. :twisted:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> CB you can get Downton Abbey cd series in stores now. Do not know if the new one is out yet.


By the time I watch the first 8 maybe the whole series will start again. I missed the first few years. I would like to watch if from the first.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> By the time I watch the first 8 maybe the whole series will start again. I missed the first few years. I would like to watch if from the first.


Check your library they may have the CD's there too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I guess they will remove about 1/3 of the trees, so the ret can do better. They were going to cut them on Wednesday. But that may need to be postponed because of the weather. Today, I finished two returns that I started a week or so ago. So I am catching up? No, I got two more big ones to work on. The work is not slowing down. I have several more each day, that I can finished in an hour. Only 4 weeks left, I just hope I can get all the work done in time.


Your work will probably be busy because of the procrastinators. You can make it. I know you can. 
Are your grands out for Spring break this week?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Check your library they may have the CD's there too.


 :thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> By the time I watch the first 8 maybe the whole series will start again. I missed the first few years. I would like to watch if from the first.


Check your PM box


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Guess what I fix the TV yesterday I had put the plug in the wrong place. But TV was fickering. So today went and got new cable box. Seems we had the first cable box they used back when. Tv working like a charm now.
> 
> Had to go in for mammogram early this morning so did a bunch of things down in Madison.
> 
> If snow and rain tomorrow sleet will not have to run around .


Love and prayers for a good outcome of your mammogram Yarnie ♥
I`m glad you got your cable problems sorted out with a new cable box.
:thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Love and prayers for a good outcome of your mammogram Yarnie ♥
> I`m glad you got your cable problems sorted out with a new cable box.
> :thumbup:


Thanks WeeBee but not to worry as it was just routine. I needed to have one as have put it off for a couple of years.

Love the question that was ask of me. Do you have implants. Told her no would like to have them smaller not larger. She said she hears that a lot.

Glad you posted tonight got worried that you were sick ect.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am so sorry about Otis. Maybe he will show up again soon.
> Thank God your son is ok. I know you were so upset. Sometimes God has a different plan for us and He rearranges things for us. I know you are happy to have your son around a little longer.
> I don't think there is any kind of knitting you are not good at. I can't wait to see your Fair Isle knitting. You were missed and happy you are back. ♥


Thanks Bumpy ♥ 
I got to see my youngest son tonight and hug him. He had forgotten his phone, and left it in hubbys truck. So he came back here tonight to get his phone and stayed a while. It was a wonderful visit.

I had to force myself to stop looking at Fair Isle patterns and do some more knitting on my friend Mary`s knitted net curtain for her bathroom. It`s her Birthday next month....on Tax Day of all days!! So I got about 3 weeks to finish it. Hubby measured her window the last time he was over at our friends. He pretended he needed to use their bathroom, but was measuring the window instead. They have the same size window in their bathroom as we do.... 32 X 48. And I`m only about 1/2 way through knitting the net curtain. Its so cute...it has little cat paw prints in it. Mary and her hubby Randy are animal lovers like me and hubby.

Busy busy busy.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> They will be out after the Good Friday service, and have the next week off. And go back April 4. The public school here is off this week. Time for bed. Another day tomorrow.


Sleep well Joey God Bless, see that they are at it again. No use even trying to post as they seem to come out of the wood work to attack ever one lately.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Am off now. Must look for snow shovel just in case. Funny how when you put them away things start up again.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Happy Monday everyone.
> Sad news to report. We lost our kitty Otis. We haven`t seen him in two weeks, so can only assume the worst at this point as he`s not one to wander off for days on end. Its the not knowing that`s the worst, but we have to finally accept that he`s gone from us.
> 
> Then two weeks ago our youngest got into a car wreck. Someone slammed into him and he to be cut out of his car. He`s ok, just scrapes and a prained foot where he had to slam his brakes on.It was even on the local news about it. I know it sounds strange but I told my hubby that Otis was taken from us in order to save our son. Does that sound strange?
> ...


Oh, WendyBee... I am so glad your son is ok. Oh, how frightening. How did it happen. God was with him. And Otis. I hope he appears. Maybe he found a girlfriend? I am so sorry for your loss of him. Pets are like children.

I type up my directions in big letters so that I can follow them. It makes it so much easier.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Oh, WendyBee... I am so glad your son is ok. Oh, how frightening. How did it happen. God was with him. And Otis. I hope he appears. Maybe he found a girlfriend? I am so sorry for your loss of him. Pets are like children.
> 
> I type up my directions in big letters so that I can follow them. It makes it so much easier.


Thanks Lucy ♥
The wreck happened in the county next to us. My son saw the driver travelling at a high rate of speed and he swerved to avoid him. The back of his car took most of the impact. I told my son to contact the guys insurance company and to get them to check his phone details. If that driver was on the phone at the time of the accident it will show up on his phone records. My son always has his phone switched off when he`s driving and puts it in the glove box.

Lucy...with my knitting patterns, I use a sheet of printer paper, use a ruler to make lines, and write out the pattern in large letters. If I know I`m going to use that pattern again I type it out, and print it. Then I know I have a copy in my patterns folder too.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks Lucy ♥
> The wreck happened in the county next to us. My son saw the driver travelling at a high rate of speed and he swerved to avoid him. The back of his car took most of the impact. I told my son to contact the guys insurance company and to get them to check his phone details. If that driver was on the phone at the time of the accident it will show up on his phone records. My son always has his phone switched off when he`s driving and puts it in the glove box.
> 
> Lucy...with my knitting patterns, I use a sheet of printer paper, use a ruler to make lines, and write out the pattern in large letters. If I know I`m going to use that pattern again I type it out, and print it. Then I know I have a copy in my patterns folder too.


That is such a good idea - to contact the phone company. By the wreckage, they should be able to tell what happened. Let me know what happens, please.

I type it up because it is easier to read. Your way works too. It is so much easier to write it out. Makes the knitting go so much faster, plus fewer mistakes.

Oh, how we worry about the people we love, don't we.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> That is such a good idea - to contact the phone company. By the wreckage, they should be able to tell what happened. Let me know what happens, please.
> 
> I type it up because it is easier to read. Your way works too. It is so much easier to write it out. Makes the knitting go so much faster, plus fewer mistakes.
> 
> *Oh, how we worry about the people we love, don't we.*


We sure do Lucy.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Happy Monday everyone.
> Sad news to report. We lost our kitty Otis. We haven`t seen him in two weeks, so can only assume the worst at this point as he`s not one to wander off for days on end. Its the not knowing that`s the worst, but we have to finally accept that he`s gone from us.
> 
> Then two weeks ago our youngest got into a car wreck. Someone slammed into him and he to be cut out of his car. He`s ok, just scrapes and a prained foot where he had to slam his brakes on.It was even on the local news about it. I know it sounds strange but I told my hubby that Otis was taken from us in order to save our son. Does that sound strange?
> ...


So sorry to hear about Otis. Glad that your son wasn't seriously hurt in the crash. The new car must be more sporty than his old one which would make it more fun to drive. The bonus from the accident is he is sticking around for awhile.

I have done a little fair isle knitting and enjoyed it. It can be addicting. Have fun with your new addiction.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> So sorry to hear about Otis. Glad that your son wasn't seriously hurt in the crash. The new car must be more sporty than his old one which would make it more fun to drive. The bonus from the accident is he is sticking around for awhile.
> 
> I have done a little fair isle knitting and enjoyed it. It can be addicting. Have fun with your new addiction.


Thanks solo ♥
I was a bit ticked off with the lack of fair isle knitting videos on YouTube that wasn`t for fair isle knitting in the round. I finally figured it out that on the second row, the pattern goes from left to right. With knitting in the round there is no purl row.
Now that I figured it out, I`m looking forward to delving back into fair isle knitting again as soon as I finish this lace curtain. I was still debating whether to add a valance into it, and then sewing it on to make one piece. It depends on how long it takes me to complete. I can always knit a valance afterwards if Mary wants it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/386887424209609682/


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I will be so glad to see the back of March, I really will.

My sons fiancee Shannon had a miscarriage at 4 1/2 months on Monday. And it was a boy. My son is just devastated as you can imagine. He could hardly talk last night he was crying so hard.
My son is trying to get time off work so he can be with her in Ohio. We will know more details when he phones us from Ohio in the next day or two.
The hardest part is not being able to comfort my son with arm wraps. Words of comfort can only do so much. My heart aches for the loss of our grandson, but also aches for my sons heart ache too. I`ll make sure he gets an extra big hug the next time I see him.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I will be so glad to see the back of March, I really will.
> 
> My sons fiancee Shannon had a miscarriage at 4 1/2 months on Monday. And it was a boy. My son is just devastated as you can imagine. He could hardly talk last night he was crying so hard.
> My son is trying to get time off work so he can be with her in Ohio. We will know more details when he phones us from Ohio in the next day or two.
> The hardest part is not being able to comfort my son with arm wraps. Words of comfort can only do so much. My heart aches for the loss of our grandson, but also aches for my sons heart ache too. I`ll make sure he gets an extra big hug the next time I see him.


Oh, WendyBee... I am so sorry. How is Shannon doing. I am so sorry to hear this.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I will be so glad to see the back of March, I really will.
> 
> My sons fiancee Shannon had a miscarriage at 4 1/2 months on Monday. And it was a boy. My son is just devastated as you can imagine. He could hardly talk last night he was crying so hard.
> My son is trying to get time off work so he can be with her in Ohio. We will know more details when he phones us from Ohio in the next day or two.
> The hardest part is not being able to comfort my son with arm wraps. Words of comfort can only do so much. My heart aches for the loss of our grandson, but also aches for my sons heart ache too. I`ll make sure he gets an extra big hug the next time I see him.


I am so sorry about the loss of your first grandson Webee. XXX ♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> I will be so glad to see the back of March, I really will.
> 
> My sons fiancee Shannon had a miscarriage at 4 1/2 months on Monday. And it was a boy. My son is just devastated as you can imagine. He could hardly talk last night he was crying so hard.
> My son is trying to get time off work so he can be with her in Ohio. We will know more details when he phones us from Ohio in the next day or two.
> The hardest part is not being able to comfort my son with arm wraps. Words of comfort can only do so much. My heart aches for the loss of our grandson, but also aches for my sons heart ache too. I`ll make sure he gets an extra big hug the next time I see him.


Wendy, I'm so very sorry for the pain you and your family are feeling over the loss of your grandson; heartbreaking for all of you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Storms here tonight. Getting off. Love to my friends. Lord I ask you wrap your Arms around WeBee and Yarnie today and comfort their hurts and pains. XX &#9829;


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Happy Birthday CB! Hope you and Chewy have a great day picking up more sticks.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Storms here tonight. Getting off. Love to my friends. Lord I ask you wrap your Arms around WeBee and Yarnie today and comfort their hurts and pains. XX ♥


Amen.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Happy Birthday, CB!!! Have a wonderful day!

I tried to put a birthday cake here, but was not able to do it. Does anyone know how?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I will be so glad to see the back of March, I really will.
> 
> My sons fiancee Shannon had a miscarriage at 4 1/2 months on Monday. And it was a boy. My son is just devastated as you can imagine. He could hardly talk last night he was crying so hard.
> My son is trying to get time off work so he can be with her in Ohio. We will know more details when he phones us from Ohio in the next day or two.
> The hardest part is not being able to comfort my son with arm wraps. Words of comfort can only do so much. My heart aches for the loss of our grandson, but also aches for my sons heart ache too. I`ll make sure he gets an extra big hug the next time I see him.


Oh dear sweet Wee Bee your son and girl friend ar in my prayers.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh CB God bless you with a day full of love, laughter, and joy.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh CB God bless you with a day full of love, laughter, and joy.


Beautiful words.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Good morning! We have winter. We have about 4 inches and it is still falling. It should melt with the rain on Saturday. I should be able to drive through the snow we have.


Same here.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> I will be so glad to see the back of March, I really will.
> 
> My sons fiancee Shannon had a miscarriage at 4 1/2 months on Monday. And it was a boy. My son is just devastated as you can imagine. He could hardly talk last night he was crying so hard.
> My son is trying to get time off work so he can be with her in Ohio. We will know more details when he phones us from Ohio in the next day or two.
> The hardest part is not being able to comfort my son with arm wraps. Words of comfort can only do so much. My heart aches for the loss of our grandson, but also aches for my sons heart ache too. I`ll make sure he gets an extra big hug the next time I see him.


Wendy Bee
So sad to learn of the loss of your Baby Grandson. We pray that God's Grace and Mercy be with you and your family and that you will be overwhelmed by the Love and Peace of Christ.
Blessings
RU


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Happy Birthday CB! Hope you and Chewy have a great day picking up more sticks.


Thanks WCK. I love that picture!♥


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

CB
Happy Happy Birthday ! And you don't look a day over 35. Where are we meeting to celebrate the BIG 40?
Cheers
RU


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Happy Birthday, CB!!! Have a wonderful day!
> 
> I tried to put a birthday cake here, but was not able to do it. Does anyone know how?


Thanks LL. That is ok I will imagine your cake to me.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Happy Birthday CB


I love that cake! Thanks Joeys! ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Good morning! We have winter. We have about 4 inches and it is still falling. It should melt with the rain on Saturday. I should be able to drive through the snow we have.


Oh yuk! Be careful driving. We had the storm last night but it didn't last long.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Wendy Bee
> So sad to learn of the loss of your Baby Grandson. We pray that God's Grace and Mercy be with you and your family and that you will be overwhelmed by the Love and Peace of Christ.
> Blessings
> RU


Amen.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> CB
> Happy Happy Birthday ! And you don't look a day over 35. Where are we meeting to celebrate the BIG 40?
> Cheers
> RU


Oh thanks RU. How do you know how old I look. :wink: :lol:

I think we should meet somewhere , anywhere where we could all have our long waited slumber party. Lets do it up big. :thumbup: ♥


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks LL. That is ok I will imagine your cake to me.


Much happiness today (and every day). Your family will give you that. I LOVE birthday cake! Could eat one any day.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh thanks RU. How do you know how old I look. :wink: :lol:
> 
> I think we should meet somewhere , anywhere where we could all have our long waited slumber party. Lets do it up big. :thumbup: ♥


Let's just say a Little Birdie told me. I know you've been trying to pass yourself off as 21 but that will no longer work even though you were carded last week at Starbucks. Or was it the Hard Rock Cafe?

Slumber party...your place or mine? Or maybe Yarnies' new digs?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Let's just say a Little Birdie told me. I know you've been trying to pass yourself off as 21 but that will no longer work even though you were carded last week at Starbucks. Or was it the Hard Rock Cafe?
> 
> Slumber party...your place or mine? Or maybe Yarnies' new digs?


I have just the place...


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I have just the place...


And just where would that be? We will want some challenging out door activities and evening excitement. And don't forget about the food. Yes, sometimes it can be all about the food and drinks with stimulating conversation. Perhaps WE Will BE Able to SOLVE the WORLDS PROBLEMS. Better plan on a month.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Bumps!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Happy Birthday to our sweet friend Bumpy. I made you your very own meme. I hope you like it.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Thank you all so much for your condolences and blessings. They bring so much comfort....more than you will know.
&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> I will be so glad to see the back of March, I really will.
> 
> My sons fiancee Shannon had a miscarriage at 4 1/2 months on Monday. And it was a boy. My son is just devastated as you can imagine. He could hardly talk last night he was crying so hard.
> My son is trying to get time off work so he can be with her in Ohio. We will know more details when he phones us from Ohio in the next day or two.
> The hardest part is not being able to comfort my son with arm wraps. Words of comfort can only do so much. My heart aches for the loss of our grandson, but also aches for my sons heart ache too. I`ll make sure he gets an extra big hug the next time I see him.


I'm so sorry for the loss of your grandson. Sending Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh thanks RU. How do you know how old I look. :wink: :lol:
> 
> I think we should meet somewhere , anywhere where we could all have our long waited slumber party. Lets do it up big. :thumbup: ♥


Happy Birthday CB. Hope you have a fun filled YOU day planned.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Happy Birthday to our sweet friend Bumpy. I made you your very own meme. I hope you like it.


I love this.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thank you all so much for your condolences and blessings. They bring so much comfort....more than you will know.
> ♥♥


WendyBee - you bring comfort to us. Believe me.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

In other news. I got this pic from Facebook last night. Its Bills son Josh holding the twins. They are about 6 months old on that pic. Zane is on the right, Josh in the middle, and Conner on the left.

Conner is in the hospital again....meningitis again, but not the bad one. He`s on antibiotics, not sure how long for.
Prayers would be appreciated please. Little Conner has been through so much and he`s not even a year old yet.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Let's just say a Little Birdie told me. I know you've been trying to pass yourself off as 21 but that will no longer work even though you were carded last week at Starbucks. Or was it the Hard Rock Cafe?
> 
> Slumber party...your place or mine? Or maybe Yarnies' new digs?


 :lol: Silly you! 
Anywhere all of you are will be fine with me. We could do our annual swimming party at my house. Lots of fun the last few years. :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I have just the place...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Happy Birthday, Bumps!


Thanks!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Happy Birthday to our sweet friend Bumpy. I made you your very own meme. I hope you like it.


I love it WeBee. Y'all are so special to me. XOX


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Happy Birthday to our sweet friend Bumpy. I made you your very own meme. I hope you like it.


I love it WeBee. Y'all are so special to me. XOX Thank you!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Happy Birthday CB. Hope you have a fun filled YOU day planned.


Thanks Solo. ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> In other news. I got this pic from Facebook last night. Its Bills son Josh holding the twins. They are about 6 months old on that pic. Zane is on the right, Josh in the middle, and Conner on the left.
> 
> Conner is in the hospital again....meningitis again, but not the bad one. He`s on antibiotics, not sure how long for.
> Prayers would be appreciated please. Little Conner has been through so much and he`s not even a year old yet.


Oh sweet baby boys. Poor little Conner. He is going to be a mighty man one day. satan knows and that is why he makes him suffer so. God bless both of those precious boys and their mother and daddy.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Look at our new chicks.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Look at our new chicks.


Oh wow how adorably cute. And at Easter week too.
Love the orange ones. I want an orange kitty so bad. I have even got a name picked out when or if I ever get one. My Birthday is coming up in June, so who knows.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh sweet baby boys. Poor little Conner. He is going to be a mighty man one day. satan knows and that is why he makes him suffer so. God bless both of those precious boys and their mother and daddy.


Thanks Bumpy. They are rather gorgeous aren`t they. i`ve said to hubby many times that on their first day of school, their Daddy, Grandpa and their Uncle Josh will be at the school gates every day with their arms folded daring anyone to bully them.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

RUKnitting said:


> And just where would that be? We will want some challenging out door activities and evening excitement. And don't forget about the food. Yes, sometimes it can be all about the food and drinks with stimulating conversation. Perhaps WE Will BE Able to SOLVE the WORLDS PROBLEMS. Better plan on a month.


I like your thinking RU!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Happy Birthday to our sweet friend Bumpy. I made you your very own meme. I hope you like it.


 :thumbup: love it Wendy!!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> In other news. I got this pic from Facebook last night. Its Bills son Josh holding the twins. They are about 6 months old on that pic. Zane is on the right, Josh in the middle, and Conner on the left.
> 
> Conner is in the hospital again....meningitis again, but not the bad one. He`s on antibiotics, not sure how long for.
> Prayers would be appreciated please. Little Conner has been through so much and he`s not even a year old yet.


They're beautiful babies Wendy; thanks for sharing their pics. Little Conner is building up lots of strength - he's gone through so much already.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :lol: Silly you!
> Anywhere all of you are will be fine with me. We could do our annual swimming party at my house. Lots of fun the last few years. :XD:


That's true; we've had a few wild pool parties at your house! And this year we have Chewy to add even more excitement :lol:

Did you have a good day CB?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Look at our new chicks.


 :thumbup:  they're so cute! Have you given them names?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I like your thinking RU!


Ditto from me too....with a cherry on top ....with cheesecake!!!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Oh wow how adorably cute. And at Easter week too.
> Love the orange ones. I want an orange kitty so bad. I have even got a name picked out when or if I ever get one. My Birthday is coming up in June, so who knows.


A new kitty would be a wonderful birthday gift Wendy!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's true; we've had a few wild pool parties at your house! And this year we have Chewy to add even more excitement :lol:
> 
> Did you have a good day CB?


My son and 3 grands were here on and off yesterday. They were sneaky. I show have known they were planning something  
My son bought pizza and cheesecake for supper. I didn't have to cook yippee . Then they gave me a gift card from our nursery and a new snap for my bracelet. It has a cross on it. I enjoyed my B/day wishes on KP and FB with all the calls. It was about me yesterday. :lol:

Has anyone heard from Bonn?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Double post.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup:  they're so cute! Have you given them names?


No but GD has named a few. One died so they got 2 more to replace it. :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

This a reminder for what today is. Beautiful. The little girl is precious doing the sign language.
ttp://www.facebook.com/frank.converse.94/videos/1675739792683824/


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :lol: Silly you!
> Anywhere all of you are will be fine with me. We could do our annual swimming party at my house. Lots of fun the last few years. :XD:


"Electrifying" is the word. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> "Electrifying" is the word. :XD: :XD: :XD:


Happy Easter to Everyone in the World of Denim!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

SQM said:


> Happy Easter to Everyone in the World of Denim!


Thanks SQM!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.playbuzz.com/katewalker10/what-is-your-true-personality-color?utm_source=facebook.com&utm_medium=ff&utm_campaign=ff
I am green.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My son and 3 grands were here on and off yesterday. They were sneaky. I show have known they were planning something
> My son bought pizza and cheesecake for supper. I didn't have to cook yippee . Then they gave me a gift card from our nursery and a new snap for my bracelet. It has a cross on it. I enjoyed my B/day wishes on KP and FB with all the calls. It was about me yesterday. :lol:
> 
> Has anyone heard from Bonn?


Sounds like a perfect birthday CB; especially with a cheesecake!

I haven't heard from her - must be busy with Easter.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No but GD has named a few. One died so they got 2 more to replace it. :shock:


Chicks are cute but fragile


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This a reminder for what today is. Beautiful. The little girl is precious doing the sign language.
> ttp://www.facebook.com/frank.converse.94/videos/1675739792683824/






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1675739792683824



she was adorable


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> "Electrifying" is the word. :XD: :XD: :XD:


 :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

SQM said:


> Happy Easter to Everyone in the World of Denim!


very cute - thanks SQM


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.playbuzz.com/katewalker10/what-is-your-true-personality-color?utm_source=facebook.com&utm_medium=ff&utm_campaign=ff
> I am green.


Blue for me


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Happy Easter


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Happy Easter to everyone.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> "Electrifying" is the word. :XD: :XD: :XD:


Yes that is the word. Zzzziiittt. :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Happy Easter


Same to you Wck♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Happy Easter to everyone.


You too LL. ♥


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You too LL. ♥


 :-D


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Look at our new chicks.


I counted 12. They are adorable and I hope you'll continue to post photos so we can follow them growing up. Will the white ones be white adult chickens???

Today I am going to make your cheese stix recipe. Everyone loves them and I'll serve them with a few dips. Yummy !!

Enjoy your chicks while they are still young because they'll be going off to college and getting married before you know it, unless you can keep them down on the farm.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Happy Easter to all my D&P friends.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Easter Blessings to everyone at D&P and KP &#9829;


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Easter Blessings to everyone at D&P and KP ♥


Same to you WB!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Happy Easter to all my D&P friends.


Same to you, Solo!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> I counted 12. They are adorable and I hope you'll continue to post photos so we can follow them growing up. Will the white ones be white adult chickens???
> 
> Today I am going to make your cheese stix recipe. Everyone loves them and I'll serve them with a few dips. Yummy !!
> 
> Enjoy your chicks while they are still young because they'll be going off to college and getting married before you know it, unless you can keep them down on the farm.


There were 12 at first and then son bought another 2 in . Two have died. The chicks will be about an acre from me at DS's house. The chicks are Rhode Island red, white ones(?) and 2 striped ones. I found a bird egg with no nest in my leaves We put it in to see if it will hatch too under the light. We will see.
Oh I thought you were going to make the pepper jelly. Enjoy your cheese stix.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Happy Easter to all my D&P friends.


 Thanks Solo. ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Easter Blessings to everyone at D&P and KP ♥


You to WeBee!♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Awesome! All nations praising the Lord.



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=583156485181813


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

He Has Risen!!! Easter Blessings to one and all.

I`m still busy knitting, and still enjoying it. In about a week I will have finished Mary`s net curtain. For a change....ahead of schedule.

My son called me last night to say he will be coming to visit us next weekend, so that`s something to look forward to. And if his fiancee feels well enough he will be bringing her with him.
We had some very upsetting news last night. Shannon didn`t lose one baby...she lost two. She had twins....both boys. One must have died prior to the baby scan as there was only one heartbeat detected. And last month they had named the baby Gabriel Michael. We are all heartbroken as you can imagine. 
My son said he`s going to get a tattoo made in remembrance of his two boys. He said it will bring comfort over the years.

Now onto some lovely news. Conner came home from the hospital today. At the hospital in Charleston, there were volunteers handing out Easter baskets. One little girl who handed out the baskets gave Conner a baby duck that was in the Easter basket. And he grabbed it, held it to his chest and fell asleep. When he and his parents arrived home he was still clutching it.
It reminded me of the time when my son was that tiny and I bought him a cute little squirrel that we named Cyril. My son grabbed the toy just like Conner did and held it to his chest smiling. So cute.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> He Has Risen!!! Easter Blessings to one and all.
> 
> I`m still busy knitting, and still enjoying it. In about a week I will have finished Mary`s net curtain. For a change....ahead of schedule.
> 
> ...


Oh so sorry about the twins. That is double hurt.♥
Good news about Conner coming home. Cute story with the duck and the squirrel.

Happy Resurrection Day!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> He Has Risen!!! Easter Blessings to one and all.
> 
> I`m still busy knitting, and still enjoying it. In about a week I will have finished Mary`s net curtain. For a change....ahead of schedule.
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

http://www.faithtap.com/6353/little-girls-easter-song-will-totally-melt-your-heart/


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> He Has Risen!!! Easter Blessings to one and all.
> 
> I`m still busy knitting, and still enjoying it. In about a week I will have finished Mary`s net curtain. For a change....ahead of schedule.
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry for your heartbreak Wendy; but it will be good for your son to come home and for all of you to find comfort together.

That is very good news about Conner and I loved the story about Cyril the squirrel.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> http://www.faithtap.com/6353/little-girls-easter-song-will-totally-melt-your-heart/


That is so beautiful. Like a little angel singing.♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is so beautiful. Like a little angel singing.♥


I couldn't believe she memorized all the words!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I loved this -- not only for the music, but it brought back memories of a visit to both Iguazu Falls and Rio

http://thepianoguys.com/portfolio/mission-great-thou-art/


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh, Weebee, I'm so sorry about your loss, but the twins are in God's arms! Sending prayers to you & family.

Glad to read news about Connor. Hugs, Janie


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

We are getting ready to go home so won't have the net except for the motels at night then might be too tired to look & read!

It takes me 2 days to get things cleaned up & eat the food or give what is left to year around residents.

I leave the last 2 bath towels hanging to dry & neighbor said they will bring coffee. The shutters must go down & bikes, clothes line, etc., inside in case of hurricane. Neighbors are great to help each person get ready to leave. AC must be left on because of humidity, but last years electric was only under $20.00 each month. Better price than heat left on at home @ 60 degrees.

Daughter said it is still cold at home but taxes will be due on 4-15. Since DH worked this winter, we may have to pay, but we do have ins. so won't be fined! Isn't that a bunch of crap?

All of you take care & I'll be busy with Dr. Apts when get home so I'll try to keep in tough. I Will think about all of you daily. Big arms hugs, Janie


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I couldn't believe she memorized all the words!


Me either and she acted like she knew what she was talking about. Precious!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> We are getting ready to go home so won't have the net except for the motels at night then might be too tired to look & read!
> 
> It takes me 2 days to get things cleaned up & eat the food or give what is left to year around residents.
> 
> ...


Prayers for a save trip home Janie. Let us know when you can that you arrived safely. XX ♥


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Happy trails to you Janie. have a safe one &#9829;

Has anyone heard from Yarnie lately? I haven`t seen her posting in a while. I must confess I`m a bit worried about her.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Happy trails to you Janie. have a safe one ♥
> 
> Has anyone heard from Yarnie lately? I haven`t seen her posting in a while. I must confess I`m a bit worried about her.


Safe journey Janeway! I'm on my way down!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Happy trails to you Janie. have a safe one ♥
> 
> Has anyone heard from Yarnie lately? I haven`t seen her posting in a while. I must confess I`m a bit worried about her.


Yarnie has been sick for the last few days and would appreciate our prayers.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks westy.
Get well soon please Yarnie. We miss you &#9829;


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie has been sick for the last few days and would appreciate our prayers.


I will pray for Yarnie's quick recovery from her illness.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WeeBee, so sorry to hear the news about your son's twins. It will be good to have a visit with him and his fiancee.

It's great that Conner is home. The story of the bunny is cute.

To Yarnie - sending hugs to you and hope you recover quickly from this round of cooties.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

To Janie, take care on the roads. There's still likely damage to the roadways from the last round of flooding. Let us know when you arrive home so we know you are safe.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> To Janie, take care on the roads. There's still likely damage to the roadways from the last round of flooding. Let us know when you arrive home so we know you are safe.


Yes! Let us know. Thanks Solo.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Safe journey Janeway! I'm on my way down!


Darn maybe next year you could make your trip earlier! It is 86 degrees today & will be around that temp all week! Enjoy!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> To Janie, take care on the roads. There's still likely damage to the roadways from the last round of flooding. Let us know when you arrive home so we know you are safe.


Someone around here said there is a detour around Chattanooga as a mountain gave away so guess we will find it!

I don't have the net at home so will go where there is free net to post we are home. Here it only cost $14.00 monthly for unlimited net & no contract! Comcast doesn't have that at home. They want a yearly contract!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Yarnie, sending prayers & big arms hugs! Janie


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Good morning friends. It's a beautiful, clear day today and the forecast is for sunshine til the end of the week.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Good morning friends. It's a beautiful, clear day today and the forecast is for sunshine til the end of the week.


That sounds like a good idea. It is beautiful here too. Everyone enjoy the day that God has made and rejoice. ♥


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Sad news to those who enjoyed watching Patty!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Sad news to those who enjoyed watching Patty!


That is sad. She was young.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Sad news to those who enjoyed watching Patty!


Yes. I don't know how she died. So sad.

Let's remember Jokim, too.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

We are leaving today so sending hugs to all & will try to check in at motel.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Sorry not on much late what I call La La pills knock me out. 

Haven't read all but hope everyone is o.k.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Sorry not on much late what I call La La pills knock me out.
> 
> Haven't read all but hope everyone is o.k.


Wish I was there to give you a hug and help you. You're always in my prayers -- love you.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> We are leaving today so sending hugs to all & will try to check in at motel.


Have a safe trip Janie.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Sorry not on much late what I call La La pills knock me out.
> 
> Haven't read all but hope everyone is o.k.


Thanks for checking in Yarnie...was getting worried about you. I hope your La la pills are doing their job and you visit more often. 
♥
Cute name. i think I`ll rename my generic Tylenol pills La la pills.

:thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Janeway said:


> We are leaving today so sending hugs to all & will try to check in at motel.


Safe journey Janie. Hope to see you posting soon.
♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> We are leaving today so sending hugs to all & will try to check in at motel.


Take care Janie. Well will be looking forward to hearing from you. xx


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Sorry not on much late what I call La La pills knock me out.
> 
> Haven't read all but hope everyone is o.k.


I am so happy you had the LaLa pills . Missed you!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Of course.
http://www.thefederalistpapers.org/world/new-study-finds-no-reliable-evidence-polar-bears-are-experiencing-climate-crisis


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

My heart has healed enough to wanting to adopt a little ginger kitty. As I said to my hubby..."He won`t be a replacement for Tiptwo or Otis - he will be an enhancement". You will all love the name that I have chosen out for him already.
We just have to find one now. I don`t want to go to our local animal shelter as the last one we got got there died from feline leukemia - even though Monty had all his shots. The poor little guy must have had it at birth. I don`t want to go through that heartbreak again.
So now hubby has called all our friends in the hope that they know someone whose cat is having kittens.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> My heart has healed enough to wanting to adopt a little ginger kitty. As I said to my hubby..."He won`t be a replacement for Tiptwo or Otis - he will be an enhancement". You will all love the name that I have chosen out for him already.
> We just have to find one now. I don`t want to go to our local animal shelter as the last one we got got there died from feline leukemia - even though Monty had all his shots. The poor little guy must have had it at birth. I don`t want to go through that heartbreak again.
> So now hubby has called all our friends in the hope that they know someone whose cat is having kittens.


I hope you find a healthy cat to love WeBee. That is the best way to get over the hurt of losing a pet is to get a new one. I was upset when my son bought Chewy in but now I am in love with him.  The big brat. :shock:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

hillarious




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153739852570879


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Sorry not on much late what I call La La pills knock me out.
> 
> Haven't read all but hope everyone is o.k.


YL, I hope you are ok by now. Sorry I did not see this earlier. Are you ok?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> hillarious
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> hillarious
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> My heart has healed enough to wanting to adopt a little ginger kitty. As I said to my hubby..."He won`t be a replacement for Tiptwo or Otis - he will be an enhancement". You will all love the name that I have chosen out for him already.
> We just have to find one now. I don`t want to go to our local animal shelter as the last one we got got there died from feline leukemia - even though Monty had all his shots. The poor little guy must have had it at birth. I don`t want to go through that heartbreak again.
> So now hubby has called all our friends in the hope that they know someone whose cat is having kittens.


I know there is a cute little kitten waiting for you to spoil him!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

great advice


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

not a beer drinker, but ....




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=990672637689647


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> great advice


It is indeed westy.
I`ve always liked Katherine Hepburn. I`m very glad to see she was a knitting fan too.

:thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> great advice


I love Kathrine . Seems like a lot of the old stars knit. I always wondered what they were knitting.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

We have had storms the last 2 days. Over 6". Now the cool air is here. My son power washed my porch so I could bring out my flowers. Brr it is 56F. May have to wait a few more days. 
Tomorrow my DD is going to be in town for a few hours. I will miss my plantswap but will be worth it to see her and Matthew. Then tomorrow night we are going to" Spring Jam" in Little Rock . Lots of Christian groups singing. My son and 3 grands from next door are going. Going to be a great day. 
What is everyone's for this weekend?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I love Kathrine . Seems like a lot of the old stars knit. I always wondered what they were knitting.


I`m guessing Katherine was knitting something for the war effort in WW2. A lot of the female Hollywood stars did. Some of the men did too. I remember seeing a pic of a young Mickey Rooney holding knitting needles. But the way he was holding them suggested to me that it was a prop photo. It was a good way for getting the younger ones to knit though.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We have had storms the last 2 days. Over 6". Now the cool air is here. My son power washed my porch so I could bring out my flowers. Brr it is 56F. May have to wait a few more days.
> Tomorrow my DD is going to be in town for a few hours. I will miss my plantswap but will be worth it to see her and Matthew. Then tomorrow night we are going to" Spring Jam" in Little Rock . Lots of Christian groups singing. My son and 3 grands from next door are going. Going to be a great day.
> *What is everyone's for this weekend?*


*
A lot of knitting for this weekend is on the agenda. Tomorrow, me and hubby are going to buy some pink rose bushes and plant them in our yard as a lasting tribute to our dear Jokim.*


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> A lot of knitting for this weekend is on the agenda. Tomorrow, me and hubby are going to buy some pink rose bushes and plant them in our yard as a lasting tribute to our dear Jokim.


What kind of rose?
I love the "Knockouts". They are resistant to diseases and bloom until frost. I am going to get a red" Knockout" for my Jokim rose.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What kind of rose?
> I love the "Knockouts". They are resistant to diseases and bloom until frost. I am going to get a red" Knockout" for my Jokim rose.


Sorry Bumpy....I`m not all that knowledgeable about roses. It will be pink that`s all I know.
And I don`t have that much of a green thumb either, so will need to buy a rose bush that`s Wendy proof


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

CB - mini horses for you! I want one too.

http://www.heartsofpets.com/15-real-mini-horses/


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> CB - mini horses for you! I want one too.
> 
> http://www.heartsofpets.com/15-real-mini-horses/


I know they are adorable. Chewy will probably be bigger than they are.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> It is indeed westy.
> I`ve always liked Katherine Hepburn. I`m very glad to see she was a knitting fan too.
> 
> :thumbup:


A lot of the old stars knit or crocheted -- Audrey Hepburn, Doris Day, Bette Davis, and Joan Crawford; even Elvis helped out, but probably didn't take up the needles himself


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We have had storms the last 2 days. Over 6". Now the cool air is here. My son power washed my porch so I could bring out my flowers. Brr it is 56F. May have to wait a few more days.
> Tomorrow my DD is going to be in town for a few hours. I will miss my plantswap but will be worth it to see her and Matthew. Then tomorrow night we are going to" Spring Jam" in Little Rock . Lots of Christian groups singing. My son and 3 grands from next door are going. Going to be a great day.
> What is everyone's for this weekend?


Sounds like a wonderful day ahead of you tomorrow CB; enjoy!! Especially visiting with DD and GS.

It will be a tax preparation weekend for me, getting ready for our taxes and my parents. I'm going to Edmonton next weekend to visit and do my parents taxes. Your weekend sounds like a lot more fun.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Found these on facebook.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> A lot of knitting for this weekend is on the agenda. Tomorrow, me and hubby are going to buy some pink rose bushes and plant them in our yard as a lasting tribute to our dear Jokim.


A good weekend for you too Wendy. I'm going to plant mine after the middle of April. Thank you for the plan to plant the roses - it's the perfect memorial for Jokim.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know they are adorable. Chewy will probably be bigger than they are.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds like a wonderful day ahead of you tomorrow CB; enjoy!! Especially visiting with DD and GS.
> 
> It will be a tax preparation weekend for me, getting ready for our taxes and my parents. I'm going to Edmonton next weekend to visit and do my parents taxes. Your weekend sounds like a lot more fun.


Thanks WCK.Then Sunday my sister will be at my Mother's.
I am sorry about the tax prep. 
Aren't you suppose to have a big reunion in your family soon. Is is April or August?
Going to say goodnight. Love y'all!♥


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Hello from Florida.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Hello from Florida.


Hi LL ! How is the weather?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I don't know about this. Maybe one time .http://www.facebook.com/TheLOLvideos/videos/483168931877392/


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Hi LL ! How is the weather?


So nice.. Come down.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know they are adorable. Chewy will probably be bigger than they are.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi did you miss me I miss me. Have only read last page.

Joey we had snow and sun then snow then sun. When it snow like a blizzard. It melted then snow again. Just strange.

Hi WCK how are you? are you working today? How are things going.

WeeBee hi

CB hi

Solo hi

LL hi 

Joey hi 

whom ever I forgot hi.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't know about this. Maybe one time .http://www.facebook.com/TheLOLvideos/videos/483168931877392/


thats enough to kill shopping adventure for me. But think of the money one can save. Notice on the big pipe it contiues on wonder where that one goes?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hi did you miss me I miss me. Have only read last page.
> 
> Joey we had snow and sun then snow then sun. When it snow like a blizzard. It melted then snow again. Just strange.
> 
> ...


Hi Yarnlady.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi Yarnlady.


Hi lady of the warmth send warmth up here as soon as you can. :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hi lady of the warmth send warmth up here as soon as you can. :thumbup:


Sending it to you!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Sending it to you!


thanks send it air mail. Joey needs it more than I do. Snow melted here , well at least not large amount. Jues here and there. 6 inches needs to melt and it won't be fast with temps as low as they are.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> thanks send it air mail. Joey needs it more than I do. Snow melted here , well at least not large amount. Jues here and there. 6 inches needs to melt and it won't be fast with temps as low as they are.


Come down!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Come down!


Wish I could have been there in the summer and in the fall. Not winter sure would be nice to be warm right now . Sweaters, heavy duty socks ect. the norm right now. Heat on wonder what spring and summer will really be like this year.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Wish I could have been there in the summer and in the fall. Not winter sure would be nice to be warm right now . Sweaters, heavy duty socks ect. the norm right now. Heat on wonder what spring and summer will really be like this year.


I wonder too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't know about this. Maybe one time .http://www.facebook.com/TheLOLvideos/videos/483168931877392/


"Maybe one time" ... if I have no bags or packages and am wearing old clothes and no one with food or drinks went ahead of me ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> So nice.. Come down.


Good for you to enjoy some sunny relaxation!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> We have winter again. Six inches of snow overnight and this morning. Our bird feeders were very popular. About 25 juncos and two woodpeckers paid a visit. I had cleaned them on Thursday so seeds were all over the ground. They did a lot of scratching to get what was under the snow.
> 
> Two more weeks of work. It seems every time I finish a big one, I get more.


You must have the same storm system that went through Ontario. Hope it melts soon.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Hi did you miss me I miss me. Have only read last page.
> 
> Joey we had snow and sun then snow then sun. When it snow like a blizzard. It melted then snow again. Just strange.
> 
> ...


Hi Yarnie -- I'm glad you're back and hope you're feeling much better. The store is closed today, but I'm working on accounts and taxes.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Brrr its so cold outside.
I`m so glad the electric throws are on our bed. They are definitely needed tonight.
But at least we didn`t get the snow we were promised this morning.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Brrr its so cold outside.
> I`m so glad the electric throws are on our bed. They are definitely needed tonight.
> But at least we didn`t get the snow we were promised this morning.


Gorgeous here.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Yarnie and Joey....
I really wish we had a Governor like yours. Ted Cruz called him a rock star earlier at a rally I watched online. And he`s right too. Especially since Scott Walker met his wife at a karaoke bar LOL


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> "Maybe one time" ... if I have no bags or packages and am wearing old clothes and no one with food or drinks went ahead of me ...


Yes maybe one time if there was no one watching when I came out. Clothes maybe rolled up over my head. :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey I miss what you were talking about. What is with the old clothes were are you all going.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Brrr its so cold outside.
> I`m so glad the electric throws are on our bed. They are definitely needed tonight.
> But at least we didn`t get the snow we were promised this morning.


Well WeeBee we were 72 yesterday today we are 33. So understand your cold right now. Wish I had your blanket.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Yarnie and Joey....
> I really wish we had a Governor like yours. Ted Cruz called him a rock star earlier at a rally I watched online. And he`s right too. Especially since Scott Walker met his wife at a karaoke bar LOL


Now thats funny did not know Walker met the love of his life in a Karaoke bar. Too too funny.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Now this is funny went in to buy a new pair of jeans did not try them on. But they were to big. So back today and got a size smaller. Yeah I went from junior plenty to Elepant petite.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Now this is funny went in to buy a new pair of jeans did not try them on. But they were to big. So back today and got a size smaller. Yeah I went from junior plenty to Elepant petite.


 :lol: :thumbup: 
Good night Yarnie. You make me laugh. ♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Now this is funny went in to buy a new pair of jeans did not try them on. But they were to big. So back today and got a size smaller. Yeah I went from junior plenty to Elepant petite.


Yeah Yarnie!!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Morning to all read some of back post not all.

But thank you thank you for all your prayers and good wishes. On the mend at least a start. New Dr. and very understanding and helping more then others.

It is nice to know that some where in the world others have kind thoughts and good wishes.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Morning to all read some of back post not all.
> 
> But thank you thank you for all your prayers and good wishes. On the mend at least a start. New Dr. and very understanding and helping more then others.
> 
> It is nice to know that some where in the world others have kind thoughts and good wishes.


Good morning Yarnie, how are you today? Good to hear your new Dr is looking after you better.

Hope your snow is melted and it's a little warmer for you. It's been a little cooler and a bit of rain the last couple of days but forecast says back to sunshine at the end of the week.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Our cats often follow proper cat etiquette :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Our cats often follow proper cat etiquette :roll:


Oh laughing here but so true.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I hope everybody us fine.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=931471933634724


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Morning to all read some of back post not all.
> 
> But thank you thank you for all your prayers and good wishes. On the mend at least a start. New Dr. and very understanding and helping more then others.
> 
> It is nice to know that some where in the world others have kind thoughts and good wishes.


I am so thankful you are on the mend. I missed you!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Our cats often follow proper cat etiquette :roll:


That is funny. Sounds like a dog too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I hope everybody us fine.


What are you doing in Fl.? Are you eating lots of shrimp?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Our cats often follow proper cat etiquette :roll:


This can also apply to dogs.

Mine have decided to bring mouthfuls of food, which they then empty onto the carpet in front me and eat it piece by piece. They also always barf on the carpet, why pick the easier place to clean. Mine also stand with their butts towards me. Every part of the house is a shedding zone. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What are you doing in Fl.? Are you eating lots of shrimp?


Sitting by the pool, exercising, going to open market that is very close m talking Etc. will eat shrimp I am sure.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Sitting by the pool, exercising, going to open market that is very close m talking Etc. will eat shrimp I am sure.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Morning to all read some of back post not all.
> 
> But thank you thank you for all your prayers and good wishes. On the mend at least a start. New Dr. and very understanding and helping more then others.
> 
> It is nice to know that some where in the world others have kind thoughts and good wishes.


YL. We are you sisters. Thank goodness you are on the mend. Sorry I have been keeping up. Hugs and love to you.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I`m so thankful you are on the mend Yarny.
The power of prayer is as good as the care you have gotten from the doctor.
PTL
&#9829;


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi everyone, we are home - burrrrr it's cold in the 20's at night! My bones don't like this as we had 85 temp when we left.

I don't have the net at home as they want a years contract & we aren't home a year! I'm at McD's as they have free net.

My toes are cold so I'm wearing wool socks! Hands are still stiff so not knitting,

It is raining with snow in some areas of the state! Darn!

House dusty do there is a lot of work for me to do - darn, darn!

I'll check back when I'm out & about, but made Dr. Apts so will be busy with tests & blood work! Hugs, Janie


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Hi everyone, we are home - burrrrr it's cold in the 20's at night! My bones don't like this as we had 85 temp when we left.
> 
> I don't have the net at home as they want a years contract & we aren't home a year! I'm at McD's as they have free net.
> 
> ...


I am glad you made it home. Stay warm . Keep in contact with us when you can. XX


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Evening all.

Solo saw on tV about wild fires in your state what they showed was scarry. Do hope you are not in the path of it all.

LL just don't mention warm weather what you are eating and how relaxing it is. Just send it all up here. 

Thank you WeeBee . Reminds me of song Well you got to have friends. 

Joey your almost there, sure there will still be late ones with taxs but hope not bad. This weather is crazy. Cold cold cold

Jayne glad you posted, and made it safely home. Yes hate to clean, and hope Dr.s visit is nothing serious.

Hey you all mean you CB. Is it warm there too. or are you havig cold weather.

WCK how are you doing this week busy?. Started shawl just rip it out. Have you ever heard of the Tubulor cast on. Well I have now tried it doing something wrong. Will have to go on internet again and do it along with video to get on with it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Know what I found out today. It is better to dust when sky's are cloudy. That way you don't see a stream of dust in the sun and spots you miss it doesn't matter. 

Tonight my cooking tip. With shrimp frozen I put in cold water to defrost. Well what I learned is when empty water do not pour it down your arm . I mean really It's cold and your seleves do you know you can get the whole arm wet doing that.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hello is any body home??

It's just me and my putor I guess.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Evening all.
> 
> Solo saw on tV about wild fires in your state what they showed was scarry. Do hope you are not in the path of it all.
> 
> ...


Hi Yarnie! How are you doing? I've been busy the past few weeks -- lots of meetings, deadlines and chores. I'm going to Edmonton on Sun. to visit my parents and family for a few days and will do my parents taxes while I'm there (our deadline is April 30).

I haven't done tubular cast on for a long time, I'd need a video too. I've been working on small projects lately, it's about time to start a bigger project, but haven't decided what that should be.

Didn't know about the fires in OK; hope everyone is safe.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Know what I found out today. It is better to dust when sky's are cloudy. That way you don't see a stream of dust in the sun and spots you miss it doesn't matter.
> 
> Tonight my cooking tip. With shrimp frozen I put in cold water to defrost. Well what I learned is when empty water do not pour it down your arm . I mean really It's cold and your seleves do you know you can get the whole arm wet doing that.


 :lol: and you would smell a little fishy too! How did you do your shrimp?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

It's a small world. A new lady joined my knitting group a few weeks ago and last week found out that she went to the same jr. high and high school that I went to. She graduated a few years ahead of me. I dug out my Sr. year book and brought it in today and we talked about teachers we had in common.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

and it works; I wonder if they're laughing to themselves


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hi Yarnie! How are you doing? I've been busy the past few weeks -- lots of meetings, deadlines and chores. I'm going to Edmonton on Sun. to visit my parents and family for a few days and will do my parents taxes while I'm there (our deadline is April 30).
> 
> I haven't done tubular cast on for a long time, I'd need a video too. I've been working on small projects lately, it's about time to start a bigger project, but haven't decided what that should be.
> 
> Didn't know about the fires in OK; hope everyone is safe.


You are getting more done then I am. But then any one could do more then me.

Hope you have a nice visit with your parents. 
:roll:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: and you would smell a little fishy too! How did you do your shrimp?


shrimp Lo mein. I smell fishy all the time. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It's a small world. A new lady joined my knitting group a few weeks ago and last week found out that she went to the same jr. high and high school that I went to. She graduated a few years ahead of me. I dug out my Sr. year book and brought it in today and we talked about teachers we had in common.


That sounds like a good thing. Fun to share with someone whom you didn't know and what you have in common.

Not going to dig out the year books just shows me how old I am. Plus how silly, and fun ect.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> and it works; I wonder if they're laughing to themselves


you just know they are. They think we are weird, and don't understand a thing about cats. They are incharge .

Wild Willie got a new treat bottle. We are on the third one. Why cause one you have to roll it to get treats out. He is a master at it. Put it down for him when we are going out some where. He has all the treats out before we get out the door. Second one same but different works, he has that figure out.

So bought him a new one thinking this will take him time to figure out.

Nope had it down in two min. It is a tube with a yarn ball on the bottom. You pull the yarn ball down to get the treat. Guess what in two pulls he empty it. Then keeps pull on it just incase. The funny thing is he keeps looking for more treats doesn't believe only four in it. What a hoot. This cat has me trained.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Evening all.
> 
> Solo saw on tV about wild fires in your state what they showed was scarry. Do hope you are not in the path of it all.
> 
> ...


It is up and down here. Pollen is everywhere. Tomorrow 78 and then 69. Great weather. I worked outside yesterday and stiff today. :shock:

I have never heard that cast on. You will catch on watching the video. It is great we have that now to watch and learn.
I am making my great nephew faux tennis shoe sox. I was in a hurry and messed the last one up. I will have to mail them to him . I didn't finish in time for his birthday. Grrr.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is up and down here. Pollen is everywhere. Tomorrow 78 and then 69. Great weather. I worked outside yesterday and stiff today. :shock:
> 
> I have never heard that cast on. You will catch on watching the video. It is great we have that now to watch and learn.
> I am making my great nephew faux tennis shoe sox. I was in a hurry and messed the last one up. I will have to mail them to him . I didn't finish in time for his birthday. Grrr.


Don't feel bad forgot DIL birthday yesterday. Have it on the calender on wall in front of me . Must really learn to look at it once and a while. Today was my brothers birthday and forgot to get him a card. Thank goodness for email covers my behind in more ways then one.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> you just know they are. They think we are weird, and don't understand a thing about cats. They are incharge .
> 
> Wild Willie got a new treat bottle. We are on the third one. Why cause one you have to roll it to get treats out. He is a master at it. Put it down for him when we are going out some where. He has all the treats out before we get out the door. Second one same but different works, he has that figure out.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:  Willie sure has you trained in getting him treats. But at least you make him work for them. Earl, Winkie or Max just start walking towards the laundry room, pause and look over their shoulder to make sure one of us is paying attention and then sit and wait for their treats to be served to them. We should try one of the treat toys and time them.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> you just know they are. They think we are weird, and don't understand a thing about cats. They are incharge .
> 
> Wild Willie got a new treat bottle. We are on the third one. Why cause one you have to roll it to get treats out. He is a master at it. Put it down for him when we are going out some where. He has all the treats out before we get out the door. Second one same but different works, he has that figure out.
> 
> ...


I bet that is funny to watch. How is Wild Willie doing?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I bet that is funny to watch. How is Wild Willie doing?


He is doing better. He and I both seem to get sick at the same time.

Have you ever tried to knit with a cat climbing in your lap. He loves to throw me off and then pulls on the yarn to play with it. The little bugger will take the yarn if I leave it out and play with it until it is not a ball any more.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is up and down here. Pollen is everywhere. Tomorrow 78 and then 69. Great weather. I worked outside yesterday and stiff today. :shock:
> 
> I have never heard that cast on. You will catch on watching the video. It is great we have that now to watch and learn.
> I am making my great nephew faux tennis shoe sox. I was in a hurry and messed the last one up. I will have to mail them to him . I didn't finish in time for his birthday. Grrr.


That's frustrating! The sox sound cute, do you have a pic?

Did you take your new car for a little drive today?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Don't feel bad forgot DIL birthday yesterday. Have it on the calender on wall in front of me . Must really learn to look at it once and a while. Today was my brothers birthday and forgot to get him a card. Thank goodness for email covers my behind in more ways then one.


 :thumbup: for email and e-cards. My parents don't use a computer, so they still get cards mailed to them.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup:  Willie sure has you trained in getting him treats. But at least you make him work for them. Earl, Winkie or Max just start walking towards the laundry room, pause and look over their shoulder to make sure one of us is paying attention and then sit and wait for their treats to be served to them. We should try one of the treat toys and time them.


Isn't it funny how they know just what to do to make sure we know it is time for treats food ect.

Willie will stand by his food dish and meow. He usual starts this an hour early then kibble time. Some times I get so tried of him fussing at me I give in . I mean really he could be in a choir the way he meows.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: for email and e-cards. My parents don't use a computer, so they still get cards mailed to them.


I usual send cards but for some reason forgot them both. Have to look up and see what I wrote on calender. I mean gee I spend time putting birthdays on it .


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> He is doing better. He and I both seem to get sick at the same time.
> 
> Have you ever tried to knit with a cat climbing in your lap. He loves to throw me off and then pulls on the yarn to play with it. The little bugger will take the yarn if I leave it out and play with it until it is not a ball any more.


I'm very lucky, none of our cats have much interest in my yarn unless it is rolled on the floor.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Isn't it funny how they know just what to do to make sure we know it is time for treats food ect.
> 
> Willie will stand by his food dish and meow. He usual starts this an hour early then kibble time. Some times I get so tried of him fussing at me I give in . I mean really he could be in a choir the way he meows.


Is Willie still on a special diet or is he back on his regular food?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> He is doing better. He and I both seem to get sick at the same time.
> 
> Have you ever tried to knit with a cat climbing in your lap. He loves to throw me off and then pulls on the yarn to play with it. The little bugger will take the yarn if I leave it out and play with it until it is not a ball any more.


I am so glad both of you are getting better.
I have never knit with a cat but remember I have Chewy. :shock: He loves to jump on me when it is knitting time.
If I take a nap I have to sleep with a plastic bat to scare him off of me . He is still a chewer. He has lost some teeth but still thinks I am his bone. What would we do with out our pets?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Is Willie still on a special diet or is he back on his regular food?


Still on his speical diet. Loves the kibble but hates the can food. So it is kibble and give him a bit of regular can food.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's frustrating! The sox sound cute, do you have a pic?
> 
> Did you take your new car for a little drive today?


I will take a pic when I am finished. I made a pair for Matthew a few years ago.
Yes I did go for a ride with DH to the store and to show my mama and sister.They are happy for me. I still love my "Precious". I raised 5 grands in my 4-Runner. We still have it for Dh to use for errands.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am so glad both of you are getting better.
> I have never knit with a cat but remember I have Chewy. :shock: He loves to jump on me when it is knitting time.
> If I take a nap I have to sleep with a plastic bat to scare him off of me . He is still a chewer. He has lost some teeth but still thinks I am his bone. What would we do with out our pets?


Oh my gosh Chewy really loves you and he does need a chew toy and your his favorite chew toy it seems.
Yes our pet make life interesting don't they. Sometimes to interesting.to them not so much us.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh Chewy really loves you and he does need a chew toy and your his favorite chew toy it seems.
> Yes our pet make life interesting don't they. Sometimes to interesting.to them not so much us.


I don't think I told y'all but the grands got a new Basset hound puppy. He is so gritty , he is the only one that can fight with Chewy and doesn't mind. It is funny to watch a tiny puppy growling . Then their are the 12 chickens still in my barn. I hope DS has time to make their pen soon. They are getting big. It is a FARM here. :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't think I told y'all but the grands got a new Basset hound puppy. He is so gritty , he is the only one that can fight with Chewy and doesn't mind. It is funny to watch a tiny puppy growling . Then their are the 12 chickens still in my barn. I hope DS has time to make their pen soon. They are getting big. It is a FARM here. :roll:


Now that would be fun to see Chewy and basset hound. What did they name their new baby.

More like a zoo I think :lol: :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I will take a pic when I am finished. I made a pair for Matthew a few years ago.
> Yes I did go for a ride with DH to the store and to show my mama and sister.They are happy for me. I still love my "Precious". I raised 5 grands in my 4-Runner. We still have it for Dh to use for errands.


Precious is a good name; have you got a name for your new car? My last car and this one are both red so we called both of them the Red Roadster


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Precious is a good name; have you got a name for your new car? My last car and this one are both red so we called both of them the Red Roadster


Isn't it funny how we name cars. I called mine smacker. As a man back into it. Then there was the tank, suv . Miss my tank big bugger.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't think I told y'all but the grands got a new Basset hound puppy. He is so gritty , he is the only one that can fight with Chewy and doesn't mind. It is funny to watch a tiny puppy growling . Then their are the 12 chickens still in my barn. I hope DS has time to make their pen soon. They are getting big. It is a FARM here. :roll:


2 new puppies = lots of fun and games in your houses! Maybe they will wear off some energy between them.

Are you looking forward to fresh eggs soon?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Now that would be fun to see Chewy and basset hound. What did they name their new baby.
> 
> More like a zoo I think :lol: :lol:


Charlie is the new babies name. Yes you are right it is a zoo. Otis came to see Grandma yesterday . He is huge! He has gained as much weigh as I have this winter.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> 2 new puppies = lots of fun and games in your houses! Maybe they will wear off some energy between them.
> 
> Are you looking forward to fresh eggs soon?


It is funny even my 22 gs brings the baby in his arms to see me. They carry him just like a baby and lay him in my arms. lol Yes dogs love to play and wrestle. Yes fun and games but I am getting to old for fun, games and concerts. :-o

I don't know how old the chicks have to be to lay eggs. How old Yarnie?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Charlie is the new babies name. Yes you are right it is a zoo. Otis came to see Grandma yesterday . He is huge! He has gained as much weigh as I have this winter.


Charlie is a great name! Charlie was our very special big black cat. Did Otis came to Grandma to get away from the new baby?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Isn't it funny how we name cars. I called mine smacker. As a man back into it. Then there was the tank, suv . Miss my tank big bugger.


Oh no I hope that doesn't happen to me. Everyone has always laughed at me with my "Precious". I still love that car. It is my favorite car of all time.

Wasn't it Bonn that the garage door came down on her car? Where is she ? Anyone talked to her lately?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

How is Otis doing? Is he having a ruff time with puppy?

Winter is made for gaining weight.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is funny even my 22 gs brings the baby in his arms to see me. They carry him just like a baby and lay him in my arms. lol Yes dogs love to play and wrestle. Yes fun and games but I am getting to old for fun, games and concerts. :-o
> 
> I don't know how old the chicks have to be to lay eggs. How old Yarnie?


Oh I love puppies. Usual they start laying eggs before they are a year old. Think it is 6's months. Glad neighbor is suppy us with eggs. They are different colors too. Huge eggs.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh no I hope that doesn't happen to me. Everyone has always laughed at me with my "Precious". I still love that car. It is my favorite car of all time.
> 
> Wasn't it Bonn that the garage door came down on her car? Where is she ? Anyone talked to her lately?


Think your right. Have not heard nor seen her for a long time.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Charlie is a great name! Charlie was our very special big black cat. Did Otis came to Grandma to get away from the new baby?


I think you may be right about Otis getting away. He is afraid of Charlie. I bet Otis weighs 140. He is bigger than ever. Charlie maybe 8 lbs.
I knew I had heard the name Charlie as a pet. The grands named him. I gave the go ahead. They always run names by me to ok. I don't know why but they do. I am not naming the chickens .
I looked in on GD while she was checking the chicks. She had been in the barn along time. I opened the door and she had chicks on her shoulders and holding them. It was so funny seeing her like that. :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I love puppies. Usual they start laying eggs before they are a year old. Think it is 6's months. Glad neighbor is suppy us with eggs. They are different colors too. Huge eggs.


That is crazy your neighbor can have chickens but you had to get rid of yours.  I guess we will have to wait for awhile then for eggs. Have you heard how Gertie and the girls are doing?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think you may be right about Otis getting away. He is afraid of Charlie. I bet Otis weighs 140. He is bigger than ever. Charlie maybe 8 lbs.
> I knew I had heard the name Charlie as a pet. The grands named him. I gave the go ahead. They always run names by me to ok. I don't know why but they do. I am not naming the chickens .
> I looked in on GD while she was checking the chicks. She had been in the barn along time. I opened the door and she had chicks on her shoulders and holding them. It was so funny seeing her like that. :lol:


Like to have seen that may not want to hold them when a bit older as they do like to poop and don't care where. :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think you may be right about Otis getting away. He is afraid of Charlie. I bet Otis weighs 140. He is bigger than ever. Charlie maybe 8 lbs.
> I knew I had heard the name Charlie as a pet. The grands named him. I gave the go ahead. They always run names by me to ok. I don't know why but they do. I am not naming the chickens .
> I looked in on GD while she was checking the chicks. She had been in the barn along time. I opened the door and she had chicks on her shoulders and holding them. It was so funny seeing her like that. :lol:


Do you think Chewy & Charlie would like lemons?




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1116535341699977


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Like to have seen that may not want to hold them when a bit older as they do like to poop and don't care where. :roll: :lol: :lol:


 :shock: good advice for GD


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Do you think Chewy & Charlie would like lemons?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Evening all.
> 
> Solo saw on tV about wild fires in your state what they showed was scarry. Do hope you are not in the path of it all.
> 
> ...


YL, come down. You would have your own bedroom and bathroom..


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Evening all.
> 
> Solo saw on tV about wild fires in your state what they showed was scarry. Do hope you are not in the path of it all.
> 
> ...


Yarnie, it certainly was scary. We weren't in the path of the fire, it stayed north of us, but had high winds for 2 days and could smell it burning. It's still windy but not too bad. We will be under a fire burn for the next couple of days. We are down on rainfall since the beginning of the year, so everything is so dry.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Hi everyone, we are home - burrrrr it's cold in the 20's at night! My bones don't like this as we had 85 temp when we left.
> 
> I don't have the net at home as they want a years contract & we aren't home a year! I'm at McD's as they have free net.
> 
> ...


Glad you made it home safely Janie. Take your time cleaning. Dirt never leaves on its own. Good luck with the Dr. appts.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> It's a small world. A new lady joined my knitting group a few weeks ago and last week found out that she went to the same jr. high and high school that I went to. She graduated a few years ahead of me. I dug out my Sr. year book and brought it in today and we talked about teachers we had in common.


That must have been a fun time. Did you agree about the teachers? I think it would be interesting to see what you gals remembered about your teachers and to see if the memories match.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> and it works; I wonder if they're laughing to themselves


I just started doing this last month. Now the puppies sit in front of me and make their little noises, while I look the other way. The tides have turned in Oklahoma. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I just started doing this last month. Now the puppies sit in front of me and make their little noises, while I look the other way. The tides have turned in Oklahoma. :XD: :XD: :XD:


Your mean. :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

This had me laughing. Knitting is now main stream enough that college students have come up with a rocking chair that knits hats! The process of knitting is more important to me than the finished product so I think these young fellows should take up needles or a hook and experience the real therapy of knit or crochet. But in the meantime, if you want a funny looking rocking chair to knit your hat -- it's available 

http://www.thisiscolossal.com/2016/04/a-rocking-chair-that-knits-you-a-hat-as-you-read-the-paper/

ps - there's a clock that knits scarves too


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

CB, here's a pretty chicken for your flock


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> This had me laughing. Knitting is now main stream enough that college students have come up with a rocking chair that knits hats! The process of knitting is more important to me than the finished product so I think these young fellows should take up needles or a hook and experience the real therapy of knit or crochet. But in the meantime, if you want a funny looking rocking chair to knit your hat -- it's available
> 
> http://www.thisiscolossal.com/2016/04/a-rocking-chair-that-knits-you-a-hat-as-you-read-the-paper/
> 
> ps - there's a clock that knits scarves too


Lazy man. That is no fun. :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> CB, here's a pretty chicken for your flock


It is beautiful! What kind of chicken is that?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

In Florida and alone for a week. Lonely!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> In Florida and alone for a week. Lonely!


LL don't be lonely, enjoy your time alone. I never get alone time. We are here to talk to .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I wonder if I can teach Chewy this?
http://www.facebook.com/AmazingUniverse1/videos/vb.475069265994422/575782579256423/?type=2&theater


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> LL don't be lonely, enjoy your time alone. I never get alone time. We are here to talk to .


Thank you, CB... I have too much time alone. Do you want to trade?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh glad you were not near it but even being near it would scare me Solo


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you, CB... I have too much time alone. Do you want to trade?


No I guess not. I just need a vacation. Do you miss your dogs?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> In Florida and alone for a week. Lonely!


Oh I want you to enjoy your time.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I wonder if I can teach Chewy this?
> http://www.facebook.com/AmazingUniverse1/videos/vb.475069265994422/575782579256423/?type=2&theater


Why then you would have to keep giving him the ball and if you do make sure you have a chair to sit on. :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Do you think Chewy & Charlie would like lemons?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Yarnie, it certainly was scary. We weren't in the path of the fire, it stayed north of us, but had high winds for 2 days and could smell it burning. It's still windy but not too bad. We will be under a fire burn for the next couple of days. We are down on rainfall since the beginning of the year, so everything is so dry.


Is it a drought? That sounds bad. Hope not like Cal. had last year.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I found this on the internet today. It takes awhile to download. I have not had time to read it.
> 
> http://offers.djameskennedy.org/Americans-Christian-Heritage/?utm_campaign=AmChristnHeritge&utm_source=email&utm_medium=email040716&utm_content=L0698


Joey would not let me down load as it was a secrity issue.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I sea that it is quite here. I bet others sea it too. 

We are so popular and are mention in so many circles of late.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Yarnie, it certainly was scary. We weren't in the path of the fire, it stayed north of us, but had high winds for 2 days and could smell it burning. It's still windy but not too bad. We will be under a fire burn for the next couple of days. We are down on rainfall since the beginning of the year, so everything is so dry.


I hope you get some rain Solo. Fires this early in the season would be very scary. There was a lot of smoke to the west of us when I was coming home from work but I haven't heard what caused it yet. It's been warm and sunny the last couple of days but we've also had a lot of rain so conditions aren't that dry.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> That must have been a fun time. Did you agree about the teachers? I think it would be interesting to see what you gals remembered about your teachers and to see if the memories match.


  It was like a mini reunion. We only had a couple of teachers in common and agreed 1 was pretty good and the other, not so much.

I've didn't make it to the 10 or 20 year reunions and haven't kept in touch with any high school friends. I moved about 5 years after graduating and a lot of others moved to different parts of the country as well.

Are you still in touch with school friends?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I just started doing this last month. Now the puppies sit in front of me and make their little noises, while I look the other way. The tides have turned in Oklahoma. :XD: :XD: :XD:


  Revenge of the Human! Soon they will nudge you and ramp up their attention seeking tricks.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is beautiful! What kind of chicken is that?


It's a blue laced red wyandotte. A couple of years ago a friend's husband and kids got a modular chicken house kit and built a fence and she has been growing her flock. She has a few unusual chickens.

She is looking for one of these - a silver crested polish chicken


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I wonder if I can teach Chewy this?
> http://www.facebook.com/AmazingUniverse1/videos/vb.475069265994422/575782579256423/?type=2&theater


That was so cute. You and Chewy can go on tour! :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It's a blue laced red wyandotte. A couple of years ago a friend's husband and kids got a modular chicken house kit and built a fence and she has been growing her flock. She has a few unusual chickens.
> 
> She is looking for one of these - a silver crested polish chicken


I showed my son and he liked the other chicken. He is really going to get into it with the chickens. Are the fancy ones expensive?

We got the call that my youngest son had a wreck coming back from Walmart. We went up there to check on him. He is ok the bag went off , his jeep is not to badly damaged. It was the ladies fault. We feel sorry for her she looked like she was living in her car. Please pray for her. Her car was an older car and looks pretty missed up. Praise God no one was hurt.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I showed my son and he liked the other chicken. He is really going to get into it with the chickens. Are the fancy ones expensive?
> 
> We got the call that my youngest son had a wreck coming back from Walmart. We went up there to check on him. He is ok the bag went off , his jeep is not to badly damaged. It was the ladies fault. We feel sorry for her she looked like she was living in her car. Please pray for her. Her car was an older car and looks pretty missed up. Praise God no one was hurt.


I'm so glad no one was hurt; that's such a scary call to hear there's an accident. Will pray for her -- there are so many people in hard times now.

Our federal politicians accepted a nice pay increase, more benefits and bigger budgets for their office and travel expenses while unemployment rates keep increasing and many are taking pay cuts. So much for "government leadership" and Liberals saying they care about the middle and lower income groups :roll:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I showed my son and he liked the other chicken. He is really going to get into it with the chickens. Are the fancy ones expensive?
> ....


I think some might be expensive, but this area has a chicken exchange group (like your plant swap) and that's where she got a couple of them and then she got some as gifts from her kids.

Yarnie might have some good chicken stories too. B had a Gertie too, but her Gertie bullied the other chickens until one night there was a coop revolt and Gertie met her end :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I showed my son and he liked the other chicken. He is really going to get into it with the chickens. Are the fancy ones expensive?
> 
> We got the call that my youngest son had a wreck coming back from Walmart. We went up there to check on him. He is ok the bag went off , his jeep is not to badly damaged. It was the ladies fault. We feel sorry for her she looked like she was living in her car. Please pray for her. Her car was an older car and looks pretty missed up. Praise God no one was hurt.


Glad he was o.k. and will pray for her.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I think some might be expensive, but this area has a chicken exchange group (like your plant swap) and that's where she got a couple of them and then she got some as gifts from her kids.
> 
> Yarnie might have some good chicken stories too. B had a Gertie too, but her Gertie bullied the other chickens until one night there was a coop revolt and Gertie met her end :shock:


Yes go to Chicken shows . You can really see what a fancy bunch they have.

Well Getie must have been ready for the stew pot.

Speaking of Chickens notice the road kill on high way is growing up. 
Time to make road kill stew. grab them skin them and get ready for some real good down home cooking. :XD: :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm so glad no one was hurt; that's such a scary call to hear there's an accident. Will pray for her -- there are so many people in hard times now.
> 
> Our federal politicians accepted a nice pay increase, more benefits and bigger budgets for their office and travel expenses while unemployment rates keep increasing and many are taking pay cuts. So much for "government leadership" and Liberals saying they care about the middle and lower income groups :roll:


Well if they are anything like the Libs in this country. They talk the talk but do not do the walk.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

going to hit the hay.

Not easy when you hit it

So may just roll in it.

Nite now God willing see you tomorrow


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> going to hit the hay.
> 
> Not easy when you hit it
> 
> ...


Me too. Nitey night WCK and Yarnie.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I showed my son and he liked the other chicken. He is really going to get into it with the chickens. Are the fancy ones expensive?
> 
> We got the call that my youngest son had a wreck coming back from Walmart. We went up there to check on him. He is ok the bag went off , his jeep is not to badly damaged. It was the ladies fault. We feel sorry for her she looked like she was living in her car. Please pray for her. Her car was an older car and looks pretty missed up. Praise God no one was hurt.


I`m glad everyone is ok physically Bumpy. That`s the main thing.

I will be very busy from tomorrow morning til Sunday, so might not be able to check in much. Our son is coming in from Kentucky Friday afternoon until Sunday, so it will be hectic here with all the cooking I`ll be doing. I`m not complaining....I love it. My son is always appreciative of my cooking, and he goes back with loads of leftovers. He had even bought himself a huge cooler with a carrying strap to take all the leftovers home with him LOL
Hopefully by tomorrow night I will have finished the lacy net curtain for our friend Mary`s Birthday. As soon as its done, I will take a pic of it....and of my first attempt of fair isle knitting. I made me a Kindle Fire tablet cover in pink and off white.
And some nice news for a change. Our neighbours dog Lily had puppies today....5 but not sure if the runt will survive. Hubby said he will take pics.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I`m glad everyone is ok physically Bumpy. That`s the main thing.
> 
> I will be very busy from tomorrow morning til Sunday, so might not be able to check in much. Our son is coming in from Kentucky Friday afternoon until Sunday, so it will be hectic here with all the cooking I`ll be doing. I`m not complaining....I love it. My son is always appreciative of my cooking, and he goes back with loads of leftovers. He had even bought himself a huge cooler with a carrying strap to take all the leftovers home with him LOL
> Hopefully by tomorrow night I will have finished the lacy net curtain for our friend Mary`s Birthday. As soon as its done, I will take a pic of it....and of my first attempt of fair isle knitting. I made me a Kindle Fire tablet cover in pink and off white.
> And some nice news for a change. Our neighbours dog Lily had puppies today....5 but not sure if the runt will survive. Hubby said he will take pics.


Enjoy the visit with your family. 
Yes please take pic of your curtain I want to see your beautiful work.
Awww puppies. Are you going to take one?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

This looks like fun. 



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=965550283521578


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> I`m glad everyone is ok physically Bumpy. That`s the main thing.
> 
> I will be very busy from tomorrow morning til Sunday, so might not be able to check in much. Our son is coming in from Kentucky Friday afternoon until Sunday, so it will be hectic here with all the cooking I`ll be doing. I`m not complaining....I love it. My son is always appreciative of my cooking, and he goes back with loads of leftovers. He had even bought himself a huge cooler with a carrying strap to take all the leftovers home with him LOL
> Hopefully by tomorrow night I will have finished the lacy net curtain for our friend Mary`s Birthday. As soon as its done, I will take a pic of it....and of my first attempt of fair isle knitting. I made me a Kindle Fire tablet cover in pink and off white.
> And some nice news for a change. Our neighbours dog Lily had puppies today....5 but not sure if the runt will survive. Hubby said he will take pics.


Have a wonderful visit with your son Wendy. I'm sure he loves coming home to hugs from Mom and all his favourite foods.

Looking forward to seeing your pics of the curtains and your fair isle tablet cover.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This looks like fun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Your mean. :lol:


It's three against one, what's a human to do???


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Is it a drought? That sounds bad. Hope not like Cal. had last year.


They are not calling it a drought yet. We've had rain, just not a lot lately. We are going into our severe weather season and usually get a lot of rain. Last year we had flooding at this time so time will tell.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> It was like a mini reunion. We only had a couple of teachers in common and agreed 1 was pretty good and the other, not so much.
> 
> I've didn't make it to the 10 or 20 year reunions and haven't kept in touch with any high school friends. I moved about 5 years after graduating and a lot of others moved to different parts of the country as well.
> 
> Are you still in touch with school friends?


No. I have only seen one since high school and our parents were the friends, not us.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Revenge of the Human! Soon they will nudge you and ramp up their attention seeking tricks.


HAHAHAHA. I will then counter with my own tricks. They shall not win!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes go to Chicken shows . You can really see what a fancy bunch they have.
> 
> Well Getie must have been ready for the stew pot.
> 
> ...


It looks like the Roadkill Cafe will be opening its doors soon.  :wink:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> I`m glad everyone is ok physically Bumpy. That`s the main thing.
> 
> I will be very busy from tomorrow morning til Sunday, so might not be able to check in much. Our son is coming in from Kentucky Friday afternoon until Sunday, so it will be hectic here with all the cooking I`ll be doing. I`m not complaining....I love it. My son is always appreciative of my cooking, and he goes back with loads of leftovers. He had even bought himself a huge cooler with a carrying strap to take all the leftovers home with him LOL
> Hopefully by tomorrow night I will have finished the lacy net curtain for our friend Mary`s Birthday. As soon as its done, I will take a pic of it....and of my first attempt of fair isle knitting. I made me a Kindle Fire tablet cover in pink and off white.
> And some nice news for a change. Our neighbours dog Lily had puppies today....5 but not sure if the runt will survive. Hubby said he will take pics.


Enjoy your family weekend WeeBee.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Oooh its so cold today.
Hey old man winter. I told you last month we were through, and that I`m with spring now because spring is way hotter than you.
Now go away and take the snow and Jack Frost with you.
Signed,
West Virginia.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Oooh its so cold today.
> Hey old man winter. I told you last month we were through, and that I`m with spring now because spring is way hotter than you.
> Now go away and take the snow and Jack Frost with you.
> Signed,
> West Virginia.


Wendy Bee, the weather here is totally gorgeous. My husband is up north in bad weather. He'll be here - on the 16th. I miss him terribly.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Hello, im moving slow today as wrn to dermatologist yesteray & she froze 3 places & cut one out as said I it didn't look good. 2 places were on ere on my head 1 in private place & surgery one between Breast!

Didn't ready several pages so hope all of you are well . IPAD messing Up at McD's. Typing wrong words afraid it will starts cursing!!!

Chat later.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Hello, im moving slow today as wrn to dermatologist yesteray & she froze 3 places & cut one out as said I it didn't look good. 2 places were on ere on my head 1 in private place & surgery one between Breast!
> 
> Didn't ready several pages so hope all of you are well . IPAD messing Up at McD's. Typing wrong words afraid it will starts cursing!!!
> 
> Chat later.


Janeway, on your skin? What kind was taken off.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Janeway, on your skin? What kind was taken off.


She said the ones on the head were a brown scab, other was a flat skin tag, & other surgery one biopsy will know if anything or not. Keratosis also will be analyzed to see if just common one or the cancerous kind. I've stayed out of the sun for the past 16 years, but have been outside a lot before that time.
I never wore sun tan lotion, but thought I was covered with clothing. My hair is white so that is bad as must wear hat!

Saw lung Dr & O2 was good so it was a great day today!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> She said the ones on the head were a brown scab, other was a flat skin tag, & other surgery one biopsy will know if anything or not. Keratosis also will be analyzed to see if just common one or the cancerous kind. I've stayed out of the sun for the past 16 years, but have been outside a lot before that time.
> I never wore sun tan lotion, but thought I was covered with clothing.
> 
> Saw lung Dr & O2 was good so it was a great day today!


From what you write, you will be fine. A zap from freezing is no big deal. I had something taken off from my eye next to my eyeball. On th conjunctiva - or something or other. My MD (skin) says that it happens "fast and furiously " whn one gets older.. Oh, dear..


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

CB does your GD still have her ferret? They look cute in these pics but I still don't want one as a pet

http://www.heartsofpets.com/kitten-adopted-by-ferrets/


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Oooh its so cold today.
> Hey old man winter. I told you last month we were through, and that I`m with spring now because spring is way hotter than you.
> Now go away and take the snow and Jack Frost with you.
> Signed,
> West Virginia.


Sorry about your cold snap Wendy. We have been basking in warm temps the last couple of days.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Hello, im moving slow today as wrn to dermatologist yesteray & she froze 3 places & cut one out as said I it didn't look good. 2 places were on ere on my head 1 in private place & surgery one between Breast!
> 
> Didn't ready several pages so hope all of you are well . IPAD messing Up at McD's. Typing wrong words afraid it will starts cursing!!!
> 
> Chat later.


Hope all the results are good Janie. Are you getting settled in back at home?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> She said the ones on the head were a brown scab, other was a flat skin tag, & other surgery one biopsy will know if anything or not. Keratosis also will be analyzed to see if just common one or the cancerous kind. I've stayed out of the sun for the past 16 years, but have been outside a lot before that time.
> I never wore sun tan lotion, but thought I was covered with clothing. My hair is white so that is bad as must wear hat!
> 
> Saw lung Dr & O2 was good so it was a great day today!


Great news about your O2 levels!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

CB - I think Chewy would rather play than sit

http://www.suggestedpost.eu/goat-licks-dog/


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hope all the results are good Janie. Are you getting settled in back at home?


Getting settled but a lot of work as house really dusty as furnace filter not changed. DH mowed yard & tilled garden, but SNOW last night! Ugh!

Cleaned ref out for food as we left it on as it is old & was afraid it wouldn't start again when we came home. Had to buy a new ref in Florida. Since it is cold, I have made soup with a store bought roasted chicken bones & it was really good. I had to buy veggies which hurt my pride as not nearly as good as what we had all winter.

Here is what we had yesterday! Burrrr snow, sleet & freezing rain!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Getting settled but a lot of work as house really dusty as furnace filter not changed. DH mowed yard & tilled garden, but SNOW last night! Ugh!
> 
> Cleaned ref out for food as we left it on as it is old & was afraid it wouldn't start again when we came home. Had to buy a new ref in Florida. Since it is cold, I have made soup with a store bought roasted chicken bones & it was really good. I had to buy veggies which hurt my pride as not nearly as good as what we had all winter.
> 
> Here is what we had yesterday! Burrrr snow, sleet & freezing rain!


Wow. Bad weather!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh my gosh!
http://www.facebook.com/GetBestOutofWaste/photos/pcb.700643240074328/700642996741019/?type=3&theater


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh my gosh!
> http://www.facebook.com/GetBestOutofWaste/photos/pcb.700643240074328/700642996741019/?type=3&theater


Amazing!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Getting settled but a lot of work as house really dusty as furnace filter not changed. DH mowed yard & tilled garden, but SNOW last night! Ugh!
> 
> Cleaned ref out for food as we left it on as it is old & was afraid it wouldn't start again when we came home. Had to buy a new ref in Florida. Since it is cold, I have made soup with a store bought roasted chicken bones & it was really good. I had to buy veggies which hurt my pride as not nearly as good as what we had all winter.
> 
> Here is what we had yesterday! Burrrr snow, sleet & freezing rain!


Not a nice warm welcome home for you Janie, hope the weather gets better for you soon. Are you and DH going to plant a garden for the summer?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh my gosh!
> http://www.facebook.com/GetBestOutofWaste/photos/pcb.700643240074328/700642996741019/?type=3&theater


Wow - Mr Fixit went overboard :shock:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Wishes for better health for those who haven't been feeling well, warmth for those still feeling a wintery bite, and rain for those who need it. 

I'm off to visit my parents and the rest of the family tomorrow morning. The flight leaves at 6 am and I have to be at the airport an hour earlier so it is going to be a very early start to the day. On the plus side, I get into Edmonton early.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Wishes for better health for those who haven't been feeling well, warmth for those still feeling a wintery bite, and rain for those who need it.
> 
> I'm off to visit my parents and the rest of the family tomorrow morning. The flight leaves at 6 am and I have to be at the airport an hour earlier so it is going to be a very early start to the day. On the plus side, I get into Edmonton early.


Have a great time!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Wishes for better health for those who haven't been feeling well, warmth for those still feeling a wintery bite, and rain for those who need it.
> 
> I'm off to visit my parents and the rest of the family tomorrow morning. The flight leaves at 6 am and I have to be at the airport an hour earlier so it is going to be a very early start to the day. On the plus side, I get into Edmonton early.


Enjoy your visit I pray for a safe flight and that you get to enjoy every minute you are gone. Miss you already. ♥


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Happy Monday everyone.
Wow we`ve had some weird weather this past week.
3-4 inches of snow Friday/Saturday with mid 20`s at night. And today its in the low 70`s.
Hooray I finally finished the net curtain.
Pics later, gonna grab me something to eat.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Happy Monday everyone.
> Wow we`ve had some weird weather this past week.
> 3-4 inches of snow Friday/Saturday with mid 20`s at night. And today its in the low 70`s.
> Hooray I finally finished the net curtain.
> Pics later, gonna grab me something to eat.


Nice down here...


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Nice down here...


Its going to be gorgeous here the next two weeks. Only trouble is....lots of April showers this week.
Not complaining though.... I`m just glad we`re not in the teens at night anymore.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Here are my two latest completed projects.

My new fair isle Kindle Fire tablet cover.

And my friend Mary`s mint green lace curtain for her bathroom. And finished just in time. Its her Birthday on Thursday.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> CB - I think Chewy would rather play than sit
> 
> http://www.suggestedpost.eu/goat-licks-dog/


What a good dog! Chewy is the goat. :roll:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Getting settled but a lot of work as house really dusty as furnace filter not changed. DH mowed yard & tilled garden, but SNOW last night! Ugh!
> 
> Cleaned ref out for food as we left it on as it is old & was afraid it wouldn't start again when we came home. Had to buy a new ref in Florida. Since it is cold, I have made soup with a store bought roasted chicken bones & it was really good. I had to buy veggies which hurt my pride as not nearly as good as what we had all winter.
> 
> Here is what we had yesterday! Burrrr snow, sleet & freezing rain!


I am glad you are getting settled. The soup sounds yummy . I bet it does hurt to have to buy new veggies that are not as good as the ones your DH helped pick.

I can't believe you are still getting snow and sleet. I know you are having a hard time adjusting to the cold again.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Happy Monday everyone.
> Wow we`ve had some weird weather this past week.
> 3-4 inches of snow Friday/Saturday with mid 20`s at night. And today its in the low 70`s.
> Hooray I finally finished the net curtain.
> Pics later, gonna grab me something to eat.


Oh no you have snow too? Good it is melted now. We have had ups and down too with the weather but no snow.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Here are my two latest completed projects.
> 
> My new fair isle Kindle Fire tablet cover.
> 
> And my friend Mary`s mint green lace curtain for her bathroom. And finished just in time. Its her Birthday on Thursday.


YOur work is beautiful as always. Mary will be in love with her bathroom curtain. You are a blessing to so many people. ♥


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Its going to be gorgeous here the next two weeks. Only trouble is....lots of April showers this week.
> Not complaining though.... I`m just glad we`re not in the teens at night anymore.


Yes! Weather getting better up north and rain here.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Here are my two latest completed projects.
> 
> My new fair isle Kindle Fire tablet cover.
> 
> And my friend Mary`s mint green lace curtain for her bathroom. And finished just in time. Its her Birthday on Thursday.


Great work!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> YOur work is beautiful as always. Mary will be in love with her bathroom curtain. You are a blessing to so many people. ♥


Thank you Bumpy ♥ i`m just glad to have finished them. Now I can start on something new.
I was a bit ticked off earlier as my neighbours decided today of all days to light a bonfire. Our county has a burning ban in effect because of high winds today, but they flaunted the law as if it didn`t apply to them. And because of the snow we had that has now melted didn`t stop them from burning tree branches. I had to bring my laundry in so it wouldn`t smell of smoke. My Kindle tablet cover is still damp, but at least the curtain is dry. I folded it and put it on my radiator which has been switched off.
Wendy xx
PS blessings are a two way street ♥


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Getting settled but a lot of work as house really dusty as furnace filter not changed. DH mowed yard & tilled garden, but SNOW last night! Ugh!
> 
> Cleaned ref out for food as we left it on as it is old & was afraid it wouldn't start again when we came home. Had to buy a new ref in Florida. Since it is cold, I have made soup with a store bought roasted chicken bones & it was really good. I had to buy veggies which hurt my pride as not nearly as good as what we had all winter.
> 
> Here is what we had yesterday! Burrrr snow, sleet & freezing rain!


Because you grow your own veggies Janie....its shocking what veggies they have in the stores now isn`t it. And they`re expensive too for what they are don`t you think?
I don`t buy fresh veggies anymore apart from potatoes and onions. I buy frozen which is as good as fresh as I can find. Frozen corn is as good as fresh...although we buy fresh when its in season. I also love new potatoes when they are in season too. I love scraping them - its very therapeutic. It reminds me of my childhood, as that was MY chore LOL. And I always make twice as much because hubby likes them fried the next day.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thank you Bumpy ♥ i`m just glad to have finished them. Now I can start on something new.
> I was a bit ticked off earlier as my neighbours decided today of all days to light a bonfire. Our county has a burning ban in effect because of high winds today, but they flaunted the law as if it didn`t apply to them. And because of the snow we had that has now melted didn`t stop them from burning tree branches. I had to bring my laundry in so it wouldn`t smell of smoke. My Kindle tablet cover is still damp, but at least the curtain is dry. I folded it and put it on my radiator which has been switched off.
> Wendy xx
> PS blessings are a two way street ♥


Oh dear. Sorry to hear about you neighbors. Very irritating.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

hey snow sleet high winds and that is what is happening here. Today just cold.

beautiful WEBe she is lucky to have you for a friend. 

Good weather for soup.

To bad the neighbors were not reported about burn band. That is not the right thing to do.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What a good dog! Chewy is the goat. :roll:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Are you feeling better? How is your shawl coming along?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Are you feeling better? How is your shawl coming along?


Had a bit of a set back. yes shawl is coming a long I threw it across the floor and it is coming along as long as I can throw it it is coming along. :roll:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Had a bit of a set back. yes shawl is coming a long I threw it across the floor and it is coming along as long as I can throw it it is coming along. :roll:


 :lol: Sorry about the set back.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Not to worry life just gets in the way of what I want to do.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Here are my two latest completed projects.
> 
> My new fair isle Kindle Fire tablet cover.
> 
> And my friend Mary`s mint green lace curtain for her bathroom. And finished just in time. Its her Birthday on Thursday.


Very pretty curtain. You knit so beautifully. Your friend will be so happy.

I made a Kindle cover for mine when I was practicing Tunisian Crochet. It is just the simple basic stitch. After seeing yours, now I have to make one similar. What a pretty design.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Very pretty curtain. You knit so beautifully. Your friend will be so happy.
> 
> I made a Kindle cover for mine when I was practicing Tunisian Crochet. It is just the simple basic stitch. After seeing yours, now I have to make one similar. What a pretty design.


Thanks solo.
PM me you email address, and I`ll send you the pattern in chart form.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi everyone.. I am roasting myself in the sun. Love it. Husband arrives on Saturday and I so going to hug him a lot.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi everyone.. I am roasting myself in the sun. Love it. Husband arrives on Saturday and I so going to hug him a lot.


Are you eating out or cooking for yourself ? 
I know you will be happy to have your DH with you.  Only a few more days to go. Put the sunscreen on!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Are you eating out or cooking for yourself ?
> I know you will be happy to have your DH with you.  Only a few more days to go. Put the sunscreen on!


Yes, sunscreen... I am not eating out. I made a spinach, onion, tomato, red pepper omelet that I am eating for breakfast (made a lot). Today 17 ladies and I went out to lunch down the beach. That was dinner. Plus, there are leftovers.  I got myself a pizza and eat those leftovers. Spinach salad as well. Thanks for checking on me!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Sounds lovely Lucy.
Wow to go outside in short sleeves, and still feel warm sounds wonderful to me.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Sounds lovely Lucy.
> Wow to go outside in short sleeves, and still feel warm sounds wonderful to me.


I am living in my bathing suit... Going everywhere in it.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

That`s great Lucy.
I`m still wearing long sleeve sweaters here. As a matter of fact I`m still in my flannel nightie and robe. Even though the weather is in the 70`s today, I`m still feeling cold because I have the flu. The only exercise I`m getting today is shivering!
I went out to my back yard to hang out some laundry this morning in full sun, and it still felt cold to me.
I`ve spent a lazy day today browsing for patterns. Pinterest is such a great website for patterns. ALmost as good as Ravelry....another personal fave of mine. I`ve already found 15 great fair isle patterns to add to my collection.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> That`s great Lucy.
> I`m still wearing long sleeve sweaters here. As a matter of fact I`m still in my flannel nightie and robe. Even though the weather is in the 70`s today, I`m still feeling cold because I have the flu. The only exercise I`m getting today is shivering!
> I went out to my back yard to hang out some laundry this morning in full sun, and it still felt cold to me.
> I`ve spent a lazy day today browsing for patterns. Pinterest is such a great website for patterns. ALmost as good as Ravelry....another personal fave of mine. I`ve already found 15 great fair isle patterns to add to my collection.


Oh, WendyBee! The flu. I am so sorry. Have been sick long? Are you coming out of it? Drink fluids!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Get some clothes on LL you are making us older women look bad.

Glad you are having a good time .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh WeeBee so so sorry get well soon.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Solo want to see your knitting when done.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

You have to picture this . The Line and pole men from the electric company finish all their work last Thursday. Yeah, they even reseeded the lawn and covered with straw. Nice right.

Oh but wait today the town's crew are digging up that same area to replace water pipes. Water turned off. You should see the pile of dirt in yard Been doing this for last twao hours. Guess what you know that reseeded grass its gone . Want to bet they will reseed it after done with water pipes.

To funny as after this wonder what next. They want to get it done before new bridge is started. Now there is talk of bridge not going in till next year at least in paper. But wait town office said it will be this year after July 4th. 

Then wonder if they will reseed again. This is a riot here. Can't wait for the next drama.

Weather here gray and sleet this Am. Now just gray. No snow but suppose to warm up starting today well maybe tomorrow. Really have to call TV station and tell them to put a window in Weather office. 

Thats the news here wild crazy and what a huge pile of dirt out there taller than 6 feet.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> That`s great Lucy.
> I`m still wearing long sleeve sweaters here. As a matter of fact I`m still in my flannel nightie and robe. Even though the weather is in the 70`s today, I`m still feeling cold because I have the flu. The only exercise I`m getting today is shivering!
> I went out to my back yard to hang out some laundry this morning in full sun, and it still felt cold to me.
> I`ve spent a lazy day today browsing for patterns. Pinterest is such a great website for patterns. ALmost as good as Ravelry....another personal fave of mine. I`ve already found 15 great fair isle patterns to add to my collection.


Feel better soon WeeBee.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Solo want to see your knitting when done.


Will do Yarnie.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Oh, WendyBee! The flu. I am so sorry. Have been sick long? Are you coming out of it? Drink fluids!


Thanks Lucy.
I`ve had it nearly a week. At least I seem to be coughing less.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Get some clothes on LL you are making us older women look bad.
> 
> Glad you are having a good time .


Ha ha! It is so beautiful here. I live in my bathing suit...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks Lucy.
> I`ve had it nearly a week. At least I seem to be coughing less.


WB, it can take a long time to go away. Wish I was there to take care of you.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks. I`d rather be with you Lucy....in the hot weather LOL


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks. I`d rather be with you Lucy....in the hot weather LOL


You could have come.... So sorry.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Here are my two latest completed projects.
> 
> My new fair isle Kindle Fire tablet cover.
> 
> And my friend Mary`s mint green lace curtain for her bathroom. And finished just in time. Its her Birthday on Thursday.


They both look great Wendy; the lace curtain is so beautiful. Mary will be so thrilled with her gift.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What a good dog! Chewy is the goat. :roll:


Poor Chewy :XD: :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Thank you Bumpy ♥ i`m just glad to have finished them. Now I can start on something new.
> I was a bit ticked off earlier as my neighbours decided today of all days to light a bonfire. Our county has a burning ban in effect because of high winds today, but they flaunted the law as if it didn`t apply to them. And because of the snow we had that has now melted didn`t stop them from burning tree branches. I had to bring my laundry in so it wouldn`t smell of smoke. My Kindle tablet cover is still damp, but at least the curtain is dry. I folded it and put it on my radiator which has been switched off.
> Wendy xx
> PS blessings are a two way street ♥


I know what you mean about your neighbour Wendy. One of ours not only burns when he shouldn't, but also adds who knows what to the pile. Sometimes the smoke is really thick and smells horrible.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Had a bit of a set back. yes shawl is coming a long I threw it across the floor and it is coming along as long as I can throw it it is coming along. :roll:


That shawl better learn to behave itself!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi everyone.. I am roasting myself in the sun. Love it. Husband arrives on Saturday and I so going to hug him a lot.


Glad that you're enjoying your holiday LL.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> That`s great Lucy.
> I`m still wearing long sleeve sweaters here. As a matter of fact I`m still in my flannel nightie and robe. Even though the weather is in the 70`s today, I`m still feeling cold because I have the flu. The only exercise I`m getting today is shivering!
> I went out to my back yard to hang out some laundry this morning in full sun, and it still felt cold to me.
> I`ve spent a lazy day today browsing for patterns. Pinterest is such a great website for patterns. ALmost as good as Ravelry....another personal fave of mine. I`ve already found 15 great fair isle patterns to add to my collection.


That's a bad bug Wendy. You've had a very rough start to the year, hoping it's much better from here on!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> You have to picture this . The Line and pole men from the electric company finish all their work last Thursday. Yeah, they even reseeded the lawn and covered with straw. Nice right.
> 
> Oh but wait today the town's crew are digging up that same area to replace water pipes. Water turned off. You should see the pile of dirt in yard Been doing this for last twao hours. Guess what you know that reseeded grass its gone . Want to bet they will reseed it after done with water pipes.
> 
> ...


Well at least in your case it's dirt and grass and not asphalt or concrete! I don't know why they never seem to be able to co-ordinate the work so it only needs to be dug up once :roll:

Enjoy the show


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Had a nice visit with my parents and visited with both brothers, one SIL and a nephew, but it's good to be home again.

The weather in Edmonton was warm and sunny; it's cool and cloudy coming home today. We might get a few showers here, but that's ok. DH mowed the grass for the 2nd time while I was away. The grass will stay green until it gets too hot and we stop getting rain -- it's usually brown by mid June.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Glad that you're enjoying your holiday LL.


Thank you!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I know what you mean about your neighbour Wendy. One of ours not only burns when he shouldn't, but also adds who knows what to the pile. Sometimes the smoke is really thick and smells horrible.


I bet it is an old tire. That should be against the law.

Are you home? How are your parents?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Well at least in your case it's dirt and grass and not asphalt or concrete! I don't know why they never seem to be able to co-ordinate the work so it only needs to be dug up once :roll:
> 
> Enjoy the show


Oh I did they said it would only be for 4 hours. Well they had to dig up the street too and did not have the right contection oh my gosh they were still working out there till about 8 but had water by 7.

Thought of you WeeBee wish I had a rain barrel. I mean really I was getting to the point that I thought about going to the neighbor and asking for a pint of water to drink. Had bath tub filled with water before they turn it off. But that was to flash the loo and wash hands in. I mean who would of thought four hours would turn into seven. Dinner was everything but what you had to use water in.

The side yard is now a bloody mess again. Silly Power and Light men put in new poles, then cable company strung new lines, then power and light men seeded and put straw over new grass seeds. Then water men dug up side yard so no seeds or straw left. Lets see all that is left is the sewer line to be replace, want to bet water will reseed grass and sewer line will dig it up again. Then after July 4th they start on bridge and will put equipment on side yard . Then they will have to reseed it and lay straw again. I wonder if we will have grass. Robins are happy all the dirt and worms they could want. Plus I will not have my weeds this year the way it is going. I will not win Weed of the year award. 
They didn't get done until after 7 + as they dug up the street to contect water line on other side. 
This has been an exciting day here. Not.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That shawl better learn to behave itself!


Put shawl down for a while was getting so mad at it. Have I cord done for zig zag scarf so started to sew that on. Then using I cord to make hearts for leggings. Then have to make leggings for sons dog as she has a bad leg. They got her at the shelter it seems who ever own her drop her off and her leg was broken and it had healed wrong and poor thing in winter leg bothers her and she holds it up in air as it bothers her when snow and cold. Then I have to make a head band for little girl in China whose father works for sons company and he help son find yarn. Plus want to make scarf for his wife and hat for him. Son said they are so poor over there that they would treasure something like that. So have to do that as I want to thank him for helping son.

Other then that and yard falling apart I have nothing else to do but lay around and look good. :XD: :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I bet it is an old tire. That should be against the law.
> 
> Are you home? How are your parents?


It is against the law to burn tires. We have to pay a recycle fee when we buy tires and should be able to return them when they're replaced, but it doesn't always work out that way. He throws garbage bags of mystery stuff on the pile and it never burns completely so it keeps building up.

I got home today. As much as I love seeing my parents, I'm happy to be home again. My parents still have their ongoing health problems but are mainly under control. Mom is getting better at knowing how much insulin to inject to keep her blood sugar under control. Dad's walking keeps getting more difficult, but he keeps going even though he's slow.

How are your Mom and sister doing?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I did they said it would only be for 4 hours. Well they had to dig up the street too and did not have the right contection oh my gosh they were still working out there till about 8 but had water by 7.
> 
> Thought of you WeeBee wish I had a rain barrel. I mean really I was getting to the point that I thought about going to the neighbor and asking for a pint of water to drink. Had bath tub filled with water before they turn it off. But that was to flash the loo and wash hands in. I mean who would of thought four hours would turn into seven. Dinner was everything but what you had to use water in.
> 
> ...


You've just been a real hive of activity! :XD: DH might not have any grass to mow this year with all this digging and reseeding. That's so sad about losing out on the Weed of the Year award though!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Put shawl down for a while was getting so mad at it. Have I cord done for zig zag scarf so started to sew that on. Then using I cord to make hearts for leggings. Then have to make leggings for sons dog as she has a bad leg. They got her at the shelter it seems who ever own her drop her off and her leg was broken and it had healed wrong and poor thing in winter leg bothers her and she holds it up in air as it bothers her when snow and cold. Then I have to make a head band for little girl in China whose father works for sons company and he help son find yarn. Plus want to make scarf for his wife and hat for him. Son said they are so poor over there that they would treasure something like that. So have to do that as I want to thank him for helping son.
> 
> Other then that and yard falling apart I have nothing else to do but lay around and look good. :XD: :XD:


You have to show us your work. I really want to see it. All of it. Anyone would treasure your beautiful work. Especially if they are so poor. I treasure my shawl you made me.

Your new bridge and yard will be really nice when those slow poke men are thru. I am happy you get to lay around looking good.
:lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It is against the law to burn tires. We have to pay a recycle fee when we buy tires and should be able to return them when they're replaced, but it doesn't always work out that way. He throws garbage bags of mystery stuff on the pile and it never burns completely so it keeps building up.
> 
> I got home today. As much as I love seeing my parents, I'm happy to be home again. My parents still have their ongoing health problems but are mainly under control. Mom is getting better at knowing how much insulin to inject to keep her blood sugar under control. Dad's walking keeps getting more difficult, but he keeps going even though he's slow.
> 
> How are your Mom and sister doing?


Home where our feet may leave but not our hearts. Love that saying.

KNow you meant this for CB. But am glad your home and that your mom and Dad are getting along right now. Hard to leave them but glad they are holding on and not giving up on life.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Put shawl down for a while was getting so mad at it. Have I cord done for zig zag scarf so started to sew that on. Then using I cord to make hearts for leggings. Then have to make leggings for sons dog as she has a bad leg. They got her at the shelter it seems who ever own her drop her off and her leg was broken and it had healed wrong and poor thing in winter leg bothers her and she holds it up in air as it bothers her when snow and cold. Then I have to make a head band for little girl in China whose father works for sons company and he help son find yarn. Plus want to make scarf for his wife and hat for him. Son said they are so poor over there that they would treasure something like that. So have to do that as I want to thank him for helping son.
> 
> Other then that and yard falling apart I have nothing else to do but lay around and look good. :XD: :XD:


Poor puppy, might have arthritis where the bone didn't heal properly. That's so nice to send gifts back for the Chinese family that helps your son. I think your son is right - it would mean such a lot to them that you would make gifts for them.

You're always gorgeous!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It is against the law to burn tires. We have to pay a recycle fee when we buy tires and should be able to return them when they're replaced, but it doesn't always work out that way. He throws garbage bags of mystery stuff on the pile and it never burns completely so it keeps building up.
> 
> I got home today. As much as I love seeing my parents, I'm happy to be home again. My parents still have their ongoing health problems but are mainly under control. Mom is getting better at knowing how much insulin to inject to keep her blood sugar under control. Dad's walking keeps getting more difficult, but he keeps going even though he's slow.
> 
> How are your Mom and sister doing?


Two houses down the man is retired and he burns leaves every day. I don't know where he gets all the stuff to burn all year long.

It is nice to get away but there is no place like your own home.
I know you are happy that your parents are doing ok. It is worrisome to keep up with the blood sugars. My Daddy had to take the shots but my DB takes the pills.

Why is your Dad walking slow? Is he still driving?

I spent Sunday with my mother and sister. Tomorrow I have to take Mama to her dr's appointment and then meeting Sister to do a little shopping. Sister is staying another week.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You have to show us your work. I really want to see it. All of it. Anyone would treasure your beautiful work. Especially if they are so poor. I treasure my shawl you made me.
> 
> Your new bridge and yard will be really nice when those slow poke men are thru. I am happy you get to lay around looking good.
> :lol:


Want to know something this bridge is going over a river or at least that is what they call it. I mean really I was born in a town by Lake Michigan, live in a town right by Mississippi river. This is not a river believe me. If it wasn't a muddy bottom you could walk across it. The boys try to use a conoe and go down stream. They had to call us and Ask Dad to come and get them as they got stuck in the mud and couldn't get out. The only year I called it a river is the year we had a 100 inches of snow and we had flooding.

The bridge was built in the 1817 I think have to look at year for sure. But it is a cute little bridge , but because of increase traffic it has to be replace.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Home where our feet may leave but not our hearts. Love that saying.
> 
> KNow you meant this for CB. But am glad your home and that your mom and Dad are getting along right now. Hard to leave them but glad they are holding on and not giving up on life.


That's a great saying - I'm going to save it.

I know you understand how I feel Yarnie. And I know how much you miss your Dad.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Poor puppy, might have arthritis where the bone didn't heal properly. That's so nice to send gifts back for the Chinese family that helps your son. I think your son is right - it would mean such a lot to them that you would make gifts for them.
> 
> You're always gorgeous!


Oh i really need to get a hair cut and a new dye job . :roll:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

cute - we know a few people that drove their babies around

http://blog.theanimalrescuesite.com/bedtime-subaru-drive/?utm_source=ars-dotd&utm_medium=social-fb&utm_term=20160412&utm_content=link&utm_campaign=bedtime-subaru-drive&origin=ars_dotd_social_fb_link_bedtime-subaru-drive_20160412


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

We are getting rain so the 'puter is acting funny. Getting off. Love y'all ! Sweet dreams. &#9829;


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Two houses down the man is retired and he burns leaves every day. I don't know where he gets all the stuff to burn all year long.
> 
> It is nice to get away but there is no place like your own home.
> I know you are happy that your parents are doing ok. It is worrisome to keep up with the blood sugars. My Daddy had to take the shots but my DB takes the pills.
> ...


Dad is still driving (he got his license renewed for 2 years in Jan), but he doesn't go very far and doesn't drive at night anymore. He has some damage in the part of his brain that controls his legs. It started off as pain in the knees and he thought that's where the problem was. But the knees were fine and scans showed the damaged areas in the brain. That was in 2010 and it gradually gets worse, but he's doing better than the neurologist thought he would.

I'm glad you're enjoying the visit with your DS. Hope all goes well with Mama's appointment. Is this for her lungs?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I did they said it would only be for 4 hours. Well they had to dig up the street too and did not have the right contection oh my gosh they were still working out there till about 8 but had water by 7.
> 
> Thought of you WeeBee wish I had a rain barrel. I mean really I was getting to the point that I thought about going to the neighbor and asking for a pint of water to drink. Had bath tub filled with water before they turn it off. But that was to flash the loo and wash hands in. I mean who would of thought four hours would turn into seven. Dinner was everything but what you had to use water in.
> 
> ...


Poor Yarnie. I`ve been there, done that, bought the tshirt. So I can relate to your problems right now.
Now would be the time to buy a 13 gallon trash can, put it outside when it rains, and then use the rainwater for whatever you need. Then when you have water back properly you can use that trash can to store yarn.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh hope not bad storm there CB.

Have to get off to as to much excitement just wears a person out.  

Glad your home WCK miss you on here.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> cute - we know a few people that drove their babies around
> 
> http://blog.theanimalrescuesite.com/bedtime-subaru-drive/?utm_source=ars-dotd&utm_medium=social-fb&utm_term=20160412&utm_content=link&utm_campaign=bedtime-subaru-drive&origin=ars_dotd_social_fb_link_bedtime-subaru-drive_20160412


yes I remember that babies and crying and driving around. Still like that ask my hubby . Soon as he gets about 30 or 40 miles away off to sleep I go. :wink:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Two houses down the man is retired and he burns leaves every day. I don't know where he gets all the stuff to burn all year long.
> 
> It is nice to get away but there is no place like your own home.
> I know you are happy that your parents are doing ok. It is worrisome to keep up with the blood sugars. My Daddy had to take the shots but my DB takes the pills.
> ...


Let us know how your mom is doing, CB.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Well at least in your case it's dirt and grass and not asphalt or concrete! I don't know why they never seem to be able to co-ordinate the work so it only needs to be dug up once :roll:
> 
> Enjoy the show


Oh WCK, if they co-ordinated the work it would mean they were being efficient.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Had a nice visit with my parents and visited with both brothers, one SIL and a nephew, but it's good to be home again.
> 
> The weather in Edmonton was warm and sunny; it's cool and cloudy coming home today. We might get a few showers here, but that's ok. DH mowed the grass for the 2nd time while I was away. The grass will stay green until it gets too hot and we stop getting rain -- it's usually brown by mid June.


Welcome back. It sounds like you have a good visit with your family.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> cute - we know a few people that drove their babies around
> 
> http://blog.theanimalrescuesite.com/bedtime-subaru-drive/?utm_source=ars-dotd&utm_medium=social-fb&utm_term=20160412&utm_content=link&utm_campaign=bedtime-subaru-drive&origin=ars_dotd_social_fb_link_bedtime-subaru-drive_20160412


I love the Subaru commercials. There is another one where the "family" is driving on the highway and they all start barking. The camera pans to the other side of the road to see what they are barking at. It's a postal truck. Very cute.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh hope not bad storm there CB.
> 
> Have to get off to as to much excitement just wears a person out.
> 
> Glad your home WCK miss you on here.


No just rain. We are fine. 
I know we are so exciting to be with. It is the cream cheese we eat. Snort!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

LOL
http://rightwingnews.com/videos/no-one-believed-mailman-said-happened-everyday-filmed/


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> LOL
> http://rightwingnews.com/videos/no-one-believed-mailman-said-happened-everyday-filmed/


I laughed so hard! Loved it!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No just rain. We are fine.
> I know we are so exciting to be with. It is the cream cheese we eat. Snort!


How was your Mama's appointment?

We had some rain this morning too, but it cleared up this afternoon.

We do know how to have fun and excitement!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> LOL
> http://rightwingnews.com/videos/no-one-believed-mailman-said-happened-everyday-filmed/


That was hilarious. They must come home to shredded mail every day :lol:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Yes. How is your mom, CB.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes. How is your mom, CB.


Mama is doing good. The heart dr put her on a water pill. Next visit in Aug. Thanks for asking. Sister , Mama and I went to get a few flowers today with our birthday gift cards. I got a hanging pot of double pink petunia with pink verbena and a lavender plant. My sister got some black petunias. My mother got two different citronella plants. The car smelled yummy.

You only have one more day until DH gets there!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> yes I remember that babies and crying and driving around. Still like that ask my hubby . Soon as he gets about 30 or 40 miles away off to sleep I go. :wink:


That was so cute WCK. I still can't go anywhere that I don't go to sleep in the car. Not when I am driving silly. :XD: I was the first so I got special treatment.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That was so cute WCK. I still can't go anywhere that I don't go to sleep in the car. Not when I am driving silly. :XD: I was the first so I got special treatment.


well you are not alone.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I love the Subaru commercials. There is another one where the "family" is driving on the highway and they all start barking. The camera pans to the other side of the road to see what they are barking at. It's a postal truck. Very cute.


I haven't seen that one. Sounds cute.
We howl at our house. Jojo gets us going. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> well you are not alone.


We are SPECIAL! :wink:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I bet Joeys will be howling and barking tomorrow. It is her last day of work I think.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We are SPECIAL! :wink:


Yes we are we are so special that God bless us everyday. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes we are we are so special that God bless us everyday. :thumbup:


You are right Sister girlfriend. He is Good! :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I bet Joeys will be howling and barking tomorrow. It is her last day of work I think.


yes she will be sure there will be some to finish up but major work should be done.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Mama is doing good. The heart dr put her on a water pill. Next visit in Aug. Thanks for asking. Sister , Mama and I went to get a few flowers today with our birthday gift cards. I got a hanging pot of double pink petunia with pink verbena and a lavender plant. My sister got some black petunias. My mother got two different citronella plants. The car smelled yummy.
> 
> You only have one more day until DH gets there!


That's great news CB. The flowers sound so pretty too. Do the citronella plants work at keeping mosquitoes away?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's great news CB. The flowers sound so pretty too. Do the citronella plants work at keeping mosquitoes away?


I don't think flower keeps Ar. mosquitoes away. Too humid here. She thinks they help but she has more mosquitoes that we do. So many pretty flowers today but I remember all the watering that is involved so I just enjoyed the beauty. I still have my plants waps to get new plants. I really didn't care for the black petunias tho. Sister likes weird things.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I haven't seen that one. Sounds cute.
> We howl at our house. Jojo gets us going. :lol: :lol: :lol:


Has Chewy learned to join in the chorus yet?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Mama is doing good. The heart dr put her on a water pill. Next visit in Aug. Thanks for asking. Sister , Mama and I went to get a few flowers today with our birthday gift cards. I got a hanging pot of double pink petunia with pink verbena and a lavender plant. My sister got some black petunias. My mother got two different citronella plants. The car smelled yummy.
> 
> You only have one more day until DH gets there!


Oh it sounds like she is doing better . Ah spring and flowers lucky you.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We are SPECIAL! :wink:


 :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I bet Joeys will be howling and barking tomorrow. It is her last day of work I think.


That will make her happy to have more time for other things. Maybe she can meet up with Yarnie again for another shopping marathon!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes we are we are so special that God bless us everyday. :thumbup:


You are so right!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Has Chewy learned to join in the chorus yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't think flower keeps Ar. mosquitoes away. Too humid here. She thinks they help but she has more mosquitoes that we do. So many pretty flowers today but I remember all the watering that is involved so I just enjoyed the beauty. I still have my plants waps to get new plants. I really didn't care for the black petunias tho. Sister likes weird things.


I don't care for black flowers either; especially not the black roses when there are so many pretty colours to choose from. Most years we don't get many mosquitoes, but the ones that do come around love my blood and ignore DH.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Chewy is probably ahead of the choir . Want to bet he is the lead howler.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I don't care for black flowers either; especially not the black roses when there are so many pretty colours to choose from. Most years we don't get many mosquitoes, but the ones that do come around love my blood and ignore DH.


Mosquitoes love my middle son and DH. One year I opened the bedroom window at night. I love the fresh air. Dh got his sleeping bag out and slept in it and swatted all night. I don't know why he thought the bag would help keep out the bugs. The next day I asked him he said he got bite 102 times. I guess he was counting. :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That cracks me up. That is Jojo. No Chewy only moans . He grunts and groans in his sleep. Maybe his howler is not matured yet. :lol:


What about the new puppy and Otis? You could have a full concert.

Cats howl and have a funny language too, especially if they see another cat that they don't like.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> What about the new puppy and Otis? You could have a full concert.
> 
> Cats howl and have a funny language too, especially if they see another cat that they don't like.
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> What about the new puppy and Otis? You could have a full concert.
> 
> Cats howl and have a funny language too, especially if they see another cat that they don't like.
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Guess what tomorrow they are closing our road to put in sewers and water. Gee They did ours and road was open. At least that is what the sign said and the newspaper. What a hoot . Also bridge will take 2 months to complete that mean into Aug. All this for a bridge and they are making it wider.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The new puppy is so cute! He gets back at Chewy. He is the only one everyone else growls at him.
> 
> I did not know cats did that. Do they fight after the howling?
> 
> ...


Oh that is sad to see chicken and fox.

Hey Chewy had to make sure shrimp was being cook right.

Glad you had a nice time with your sister, good memeory's I am sure.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Guess what tomorrow they are closing our road to put in sewers and water. Gee They did ours and road was open. At least that is what the sign said and the newspaper. What a hoot . Also bridge will take 2 months to complete that mean into Aug. All this for a bridge and they are making it wider.


In real life you know the bridge will be complete in 2 years not 2 months. :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> In real life you know the bridge will be complete in 2 years not 2 months. :roll:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Going to bed see you all tomorrow If it is God's will.

God Bless.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Going to bed see you all tomorrow If it is God's will.
> 
> God Bless.


Me too.Sweet dreams! Yawn.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The new puppy is so cute! He gets back at Chewy. He is the only one everyone else growls at him.
> 
> I did not know cats did that. Do they fight after the howling?
> 
> ...


Sometimes the cats fight and sometimes they stare each down and start to move in opposite directions. If we see them, we make a noise and they usually run off. It only happens when a new cat comes along and changes the pecking order.

You will need a guard for the kitchen to protect your dinner from Chewy :XD: I'm glad you've got the giggles. Have you got a couple more days with your sister?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> In real life you know the bridge will be complete in 2 years not 2 months. :roll:


That sounds more realistic!

We had bad floods in the area a few years ago so the federal, provincial and local govt all agreed to put money into building dikes. The first section they worked on took longer than expected but seems to be working ok.

Last year they started another section between the marsh and the highway. They worked on it in the rains and parts of it eroded and had to be rebuilt. But we think it's the wrong place to put it anyway. When we had heavy rains a few weeks ago, the water built up between the dike and the highway and then flooded a rest area. It will probably cause a lot of problems when the rains start next winter.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Mama is doing good. The heart dr put her on a water pill. Next visit in Aug. Thanks for asking. Sister , Mama and I went to get a few flowers today with our birthday gift cards. I got a hanging pot of double pink petunia with pink verbena and a lavender plant. My sister got some black petunias. My mother got two different citronella plants. The car smelled yummy.
> 
> You only have one more day until DH gets there!


Your momma watches her salt and caffeine intake, right CB? Your flowers sound so beautiful. Fun for mom. Yes, tomorrow he arrives. Getting used to my solitude!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The new puppy is so cute! He gets back at Chewy. He is the only one everyone else growls at him.
> 
> I did not know cats did that. Do they fight after the howling?
> 
> ...


I am loving coconut shrimp or chicken lately. Yummmm


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Raod close but guess what only to the edge of our street it means all the traffic is going to go down our street. Not good car is already filled up with dust told hubby wash it and put in the garage no more leaving out side.

Neighbor left for up north so hubby is taking care of Chickens this week end. None on this street will be happy as traffic heavy enough on road being work on. Oh the fun of it. At least had enough sense not to clean windows this spring like I normal do. Yeah the noise is so nice with machinary out there.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

LL today is hubbys day to come . Hope he doesn't expect you to put on clothes. As it is swimming suit weahter.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sometimes the cats fight and sometimes they stare each down and start to move in opposite directions. If we see them, we make a noise and they usually run off. It only happens when a new cat comes along and changes the pecking order.
> 
> You will need a guard for the kitchen to protect your dinner from Chewy :XD: I'm glad you've got the giggles. Have you got a couple more days with your sister?


My sister is staying for another week unless she changes her mind. It had been almost a year since I was able to spend time with her. We always have fun together.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Raod close but guess what only to the edge of our street it means all the traffic is going to go down our street. Not good car is already filled up with dust told hubby wash it and put in the garage no more leaving out side.
> 
> Neighbor left for up north so hubby is taking care of Chickens this week end. None on this street will be happy as traffic heavy enough on road being work on. Oh the fun of it. At least had enough sense not to clean windows this spring like I normal do. Yeah the noise is so nice with machinary out there.


I know what you mean. A few years ago they resurfaced our road. They bought in so much dirt. We had a drought and red clay flew off the dump trucks. It was a night mare. Took a long time to settle to clean it up.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Bible study for today.

1 Corinthians 2:15 ESV 

The spiritual person judges all things, but is Himself to be judged by no one.
Romans 2:16 ESV 

On that day when, according to my gospel, God judges the secrets of men by Christ Jesus.
Romans 2:5 ESV

But because of your hard and impenitent heart you are storing up wrath for yourself on the day of wrath when God's righteous judgment will be revealed.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Has Chewy learned to join in the chorus yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> LL today is hubbys day to come . Hope he doesn't expect you to put on clothes. As it is swimming suit weahter.


Just makeup. I look terrible without it. Car would not start today. Spent 3 hours waiting for another car. Not my day.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My sister is staying for another week unless she changes her mind. It had been almost a year since I was able to spend time with her. We always have fun together.


Great! Gave a great time!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I have exciting news.
In three weeks I`ll be getting the ginger kitten I have been waiting years for. A friend of a friend just told my hubby this morning. Hooray some good news for a change.
I can`t wait to get him the first week of May. And his name will be revealed then. You will love his name I promise you. I haven`t even met him yet, but I know his name will suit him.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I have exciting news.
> In three weeks I`ll be getting the ginger kitten I have been waiting years for. A friend of a friend just told my hubby this morning. Hooray some good news for a change.
> I can`t wait to get him the first week of May. And his name will be revealed then. You will love his name I promise you. I haven`t even met him yet, but I know his name will suit him.


I am happy for you!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

oops


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> I have exciting news.
> In three weeks I`ll be getting the ginger kitten I have been waiting years for. A friend of a friend just told my hubby this morning. Hooray some good news for a change.
> I can`t wait to get him the first week of May. And his name will be revealed then. You will love his name I promise you. I haven`t even met him yet, but I know his name will suit him.


That's wonderful news Wendy! I'm so looking forward to seeing pics of the new kitty and his/her "official naming"!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

CB are you still making hats for your grand nephews? Some of these are very cute.

http://oombawkadesigncrochet.com/2014/08/40-fabulous-and-free-crochet-animal-hat-patterns.html


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I have exciting news.
> In three weeks I`ll be getting the ginger kitten I have been waiting years for. A friend of a friend just told my hubby this morning. Hooray some good news for a change.
> I can`t wait to get him the first week of May. And his name will be revealed then. You will love his name I promise you. I haven`t even met him yet, but I know his name will suit him.


Congratulations! Hope to see a picture.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks Bumpy &#9829;
I`ll be counting down the days. I already told Ronnie that his new brother will be an enhancement and will not be a replacement for my affections.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> CB are you still making hats for your grand nephews? Some of these are very cute.
> 
> http://oombawkadesigncrochet.com/2014/08/40-fabulous-and-free-crochet-animal-hat-patterns.html


Oh I love that fox hat westy.....so cute!!!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Congratulations! Hope to see a picture.


There will be plenty of pics Lucy, I can promise you that


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> There will be plenty of pics Lucy, I can promise you that


Yay Yay!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> CB are you still making hats for your grand nephews? Some of these are very cute.
> 
> http://oombawkadesigncrochet.com/2014/08/40-fabulous-and-free-crochet-animal-hat-patterns.html


Those are so cute. I may have to make the lamb hat for my friend's new granddaughter. Thanks for thinking of me.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Those are so cute. I may have to make the lamb hat for my friend's new granddaughter. Thanks for thinking of me.


We should just call you mint sauce....because you`re going on the lamb


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

puppy loves to dance

http://www.newslinq.com/dancing-dog-2/


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Oh I love that fox hat westy.....so cute!!!


Do you crochet too Wendy?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> There will be plenty of pics Lucy, I can promise you that


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> We should just call you mint sauce....because you`re going on the lamb


 :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh WEE Bee happy for you and your new Kitty to come. It is hard to lose a pet. But oh so grand to get a new one to love.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> We should just call you mint sauce....because you`re going on the lamb


Good one like your way of thinking. :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I have spent two days wasting my time. But I am getting good at it.

I havae to stop reading other sites, my gosh I thought only TV had soap opera. Boy I had that wrong. :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> puppy loves to dance
> 
> http://www.newslinq.com/dancing-dog-2/


happy dance.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

love the hats I mean really love the hats. Did I tell you I love the hats????


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Solo see weather is not looking good by you.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I have spent two days wasting my time. But I am getting good at it.
> 
> I havae to stop reading other sites, my gosh I thought only TV had soap opera. Boy I had that wrong. :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :roll: :shock: you've got that right Yarnie. The worst examples of reality TV right here on KP.

How was your day? Did the road crew give you the weekend off?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :roll: :shock: you've got that right Yarnie. The worst examples of reality TV right here on KP.
> 
> How was your day? Did the road crew give you the weekend off?


Road crew off but police on duty. to many going through road ., and they are not suppose to. Lots of tickets handed out am sure.

Quite day. House smelt terrible. Had to season new grates for out door grill. Having T Bones tomorrow and want them done outside. Now love of my life has about three or four grills. Every springs seem to have to have a new one.

How has your day been? Where you busy at the shop? What are the new yarn colors??? for spring and summer? Have you gotten theyarn put up in their cubby's?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> We should just call you mint sauce....because you`re going on the lamb


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Good one WeBee. :lol: You got my giggles from the other night.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I have spent two days wasting my time. But I am getting good at it.
> 
> I havae to stop reading other sites, my gosh I thought only TV had soap opera. Boy I had that wrong. :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Was it "As The Worm Turns"? :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Was it "As The Worm Turns"? :shock:


Yes and it was. :roll: :idea:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Road crew off but police on duty. to many going through road ., and they are not suppose to. Lots of tickets handed out am sure.
> 
> Quite day. House smelt terrible. Had to season new grates for out door grill. Having T Bones tomorrow and want them done outside. Now love of my life has about three or four grills. Every springs seem to have to have a new one.
> 
> How has your day been? Where you busy at the shop? What are the new yarn colors??? for spring and summer? Have you gotten theyarn put up in their cubby's?


T Bones sound good! I think we will have ribs tomorrow but will make them in the oven.

It hasn't been very busy the last while; the weather has been too nice and gardening and yarn clean up are getting attention. Brights (turquoise, teal, fuchsia, lime) and soft heathers (pearl, lilac, pink, blue)


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I hope none of us or our loved ones ever need this info , but good to know

http://www.trendfrenzy.net/he-puts-his-hands-around-her-throat-to-demonstrate-this-important-self-defense-everyone-needs-to-know/


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I hope none of us or our loved ones ever need this info , but good to know
> 
> http://www.trendfrenzy.net/he-puts-his-hands-around-her-throat-to-demonstrate-this-important-self-defense-everyone-needs-to-know/


I would not last long with that being done. His private parts would be in my hands . good twist, should help.

I love my husbands thoughts, if anyone would do that. If caught tie a short rope around his neck or p.p's and tie other end to to a bus or truck then take off. End of problem.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> T Bones sound good! I think we will have ribs tomorrow but will make them in the oven.
> 
> It hasn't been very busy the last while; the weather has been too nice and gardening and yarn clean up are getting attention. Brights (turquoise, teal, fuchsia, lime) and soft heathers (pearl, lilac, pink, blue)


Didn't have them today sick again.

But hope tomorrow I even made home made potatoe salad. It can wait . At least I hope for tomorrow.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Didn't have them today sick again.
> 
> But hope tomorrow I even made home made potatoe salad. It can wait . At least I hope for tomorrow.


Oh no  Hope you're feeling better tomorrow!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I would not last long with that being done. His private parts would be in my hands . good twist, should help.
> 
> I love my husbands thoughts, if anyone would do that. If caught tie a short rope around his neck or p.p's and tie other end to to a bus or truck then take off. End of problem.


 :thumbup: I think I would put up a big fight myself. Having a brother I know how to fight.  :shock: Plus boys.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :thumbup: I think I would put up a big fight myself. Having a brother I know how to fight.  :shock: Plus boys.


yes I too learned how to fight was a tom boy, when young no girls live by me. So it was my brother and the boys in neighbor hood. You learn alot from boys we both did.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> T Bones sound good! I think we will have ribs tomorrow but will make them in the oven.
> 
> It hasn't been very busy the last while; the weather has been too nice and gardening and yarn clean up are getting attention. Brights (turquoise, teal, fuchsia, lime) and soft heathers (pearl, lilac, pink, blue)


Oh love those colors


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh fun today. Police out catching all who went through road. It is posted and some don't care. He must have been tired after his shift. He would stop in different places on the road. One women stop in front of our house got out and look down the road. Got back in car and went through it any way. Police on both ends of constitution and hide in the middle of constitution behind one of the equipment. To funny. Had fun watching it all.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh fun today. Police out catching all who went through road. It is posted and some don't care. He must have been tired after his shift. He would stop in different places on the road. One women stop in front of our house got out and look down the road. Got back in car and went through it any way. Police on both ends of constitution and hide in the middle of constitution behind one of the equipment. To funny. Had fun watching it all.


I love free entertainment. :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh fun today. Police out catching all who went through road. It is posted and some don't care. He must have been tired after his shift. He would stop in different places on the road. One women stop in front of our house got out and look down the road. Got back in car and went through it any way. Police on both ends of constitution and hide in the middle of constitution behind one of the equipment. To funny. Had fun watching it all.


 :lol: You had your entertainment for the day. Funny how some people think the rules don't apply to them. And there are always some people who are good at dishing it out, but aren't so good at taking it.

We have a road that flood regularly and is always posted, but every heavy rain, someone thinks they can make it through. This is the silly fellow caught last month.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I love free entertainment. :lol:


me too. :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I love free entertainment. :lol:


bring on the popcorn :lol: :roll:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: You had your entertainment for the day. Funny how some people think the rules don't apply to them. And there are always some people who are good at dishing it out, but aren't so good at taking it.
> 
> We have a road that flood regularly and is always posted, but every heavy rain, someone thinks they can make it through. This is the silly fellow caught last month.


Men are sooooo, you know. :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: You had your entertainment for the day. Funny how some people think the rules don't apply to them. And there are always some people who are good at dishing it out, but aren't so good at taking it.
> 
> We have a road that flood regularly and is always posted, but every heavy rain, someone thinks they can make it through. This is the silly fellow caught last month.


He got more then caught imigaine the bill to repair that car.

Your right about some people can dish it out and then have to stand there and get so embrass.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Saw on the news Texas and some sstates getting flooding. and wonder where they put their brains.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Saw on the news Texas and some sstates getting flooding. and wonder where they put their brains.


I think we are going to get about 2 weeks worth of rain coming up. Our yard is just drying up enough to mow. We need to because the weeds are getting too tall. Maybe tomorrow we can get it done. We have seen 2 King snakes. I am happy we have them. No telling what is hiding in the tall grass.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think we are going to get about 2 weeks worth of rain coming up. Our yard is just drying up enough to mow. We need to because the weeds are getting too tall. Maybe tomorrow we can get it done. We have seen 2 King snakes. I am happy we have them. No telling what is hiding in the tall grass.


Well if you mow and find a couple of dead snakes you will now what has happen to them.

We are under a no burn band. It is to dry here.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> bring on the popcorn :lol: :roll:


And the cokes . It is fun to watch a melt down when one is caught with fingers in the cookie jar.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> .


The grumpy cat always cracks me up. :lol: So true.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh I forgot to tell y'all we are chickless. They moved into the new house next door today. They have been building on it all week here at our shop. The neighbors have been watching the show. I guess we are the entertainment. When DS in off work we are going to paint the chicken house. The grands and I are going to paint flowers on the house. The 2 roosters are suppose to be deliver tomorrow. So I will have babies in my barn again. DH is calling son Bob the Builder and I am calling him the farmer in the Dell.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> .


yes we need to have kitty explain it .


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think we are going to get about 2 weeks worth of rain coming up. Our yard is just drying up enough to mow. We need to because the weeds are getting too tall. Maybe tomorrow we can get it done. We have seen 2 King snakes. I am happy we have them. No telling what is hiding in the tall grass.


They aren't poisonous CB? Will they go after the chickens?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh I forgot to tell y'all we are chickless. They moved into the new house next door today. They have been building on it all week here at our shop. The neighbors have been watching the show. I guess we are the entertainment. When DS in off work we are going to paint the chicken house. The grands and I are going to paint flowers on the house. The 2 roosters are suppose to be deliver tomorrow. So I will have babies in my barn again. DH is calling son Bob the Builder and I am calling him the farmer in the Dell.


Roosters -- you'll have ready made alarms every morning 

The chicken house sound cute; will you post pics with the flowers?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh I forgot to tell y'all we are chickless. They moved into the new house next door today. They have been building on it all week here at our shop. The neighbors have been watching the show. I guess we are the entertainment. When DS in off work we are going to paint the chicken house. The grands and I are going to paint flowers on the house. The 2 roosters are suppose to be deliver tomorrow. So I will have babies in my barn again. DH is calling son Bob the Builder and I am calling him the farmer in the Dell.


Don't like Roosters one try to spur me. Had to kick him to get him to leave me alone. He went to the Amish farm as told hubby no more .
Like both names for son seem to fit does it not.

Oh the paint job sounds like fun.

Hubby been taking care of Chickens for neighbor . In two days we got 2 and1/2 eggs he said we were to keep them.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> They aren't poisonous CB? Will they go after the chickens?


No they eat the mean snakes. I am only happy to see them and not the poisonous ones. I don't think they will go after the chickens. They are in their house until the fence is built. DS is hoping the rooster will protect the hens. Will they Yarnie?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Don't like Roosters one try to spur me. Had to kick him to get him to leave me alone. He went to the Amish farm as told hubby no more .
> Like both names for son seem to fit does it not.
> 
> Oh the paint job sounds like fun.
> ...


Is hubby enjoying the chickens Yarnie? Must be a treat to have the eggs again.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No they eat the mean snakes. I am only happy to see them and not the poisonous ones. I don't think they will go after the chickens. They are in their house until the fence is built. DS is hoping the rooster will protect the hens. Will they Yarnie?


yes but they can really be nasty too. Hope your son put the wire under the ground to. Should at least be 3 to 4 inches as rodents and other animals will dig under wire and get into coops. With wire bared they can't get through into coop.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Don't like Roosters one try to spur me. Had to kick him to get him to leave me alone. He went to the Amish farm as told hubby no more .
> Like both names for son seem to fit does it not.
> 
> Oh the paint job sounds like fun.
> ...


How do you get 2 and 1/2 eggs? I know you enjoyed them.What did you do with your house. You need to get more after the bridge is built.
I don't like roosters either. Did I tell the story about my parents chickens? The rooster would always wait under my car and then attack me. He would hide and when I thought he was around he would hit me. One day I was putting my mother's sheets on the clothes line. I heard something coming and I looked and the rooster was running about 60 miles an hour to attack me. I screamed for DH. He was inside with my mother. I didn't wait on them I just threw the sheets over the stupid rooster's head and took off crying. Both my Dh and mother were falling out laughing at me. I was mad. Next time I tried to kill the rooster with the rake but the thing wouldn't die. I hated him and since I hate roosters. My son wouldn't listen to me. He will see what I am talking about.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Is hubby enjoying the chickens Yarnie? Must be a treat to have the eggs again.


yes and no. He loves chickens but hates to feed them ect.

Neighbor keeps us supplyed with fresh eggs all the time. He has so many eggs he has to give them to us. Could not eat them all. Plus he has colored eggs too. I love them.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't like roosters either. Did I tell the story about my parents chickens? The rooster would always wait under my car and then attack me. He would hide and when I thought he was around he would hit me. One day I was putting my mother's sheets on the clothes line. I heard something coming and I looked and the rooster was running about 60 miles an hour to attack me. I screamed for DH. He was inside with my mother. I didn't wait on them I just threw the sheets over the stupid rooster's head and took off crying. Both my Dh and mother were falling out laughing at me. I was mad. Next time I tried to kill the rooster with the rake but the thing wouldn't die. I hated him and since I hate roosters. My son wouldn't listen to me. He will see what I am talking about.


Well yes he will Roosters don't need a reason to attack they just do it. Not nice to laugh at you for that. I kept telling hubby if he did it again would kill the bugger and put him into stew pot. He was just plan mean just like the one you put up with.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> How do you get 2 and 1/2 eggs? I know you enjoyed them.What did you do with your house. You need to get more after the bridge is built.
> I don't like roosters either. Did I tell the story about my parents chickens? The rooster would always wait under my car and then attack me. He would hide and when I thought he was around he would hit me. One day I was putting my mother's sheets on the clothes line. I heard something coming and I looked and the rooster was running about 60 miles an hour to attack me. I screamed for DH. He was inside with my mother. I didn't wait on them I just threw the sheets over the stupid rooster's head and took off crying. Both my Dh and mother were falling out laughing at me. I was mad. Next time I tried to kill the rooster with the rake but the thing wouldn't die. I hated him and since I hate roosters. My son wouldn't listen to me. He will see what I am talking about.


Oh dear I left out 2 1/2 dozen. Gesh I am really sharp tonight and I have a sharp point too. :roll: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> yes but they can really be nasty too. Hope your son put the wire under the ground to. Should at least be 3 to 4 inches as rodents and other animals will dig under wire and get into coops. With wire bared they can't get through into coop.


He built the house off the ground . Will that be ok? He has chicken wire at the top so they can breath. He should have just started out with a few so he could find out . I would have used hard wear cloth myself. They will be upset if they lost any of them.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh dear I left out 2 1/2 dozen. Gesh I am really sharp tonight and I have a sharp point too. :roll: :XD: :XD:


 :lol: I should have thought that is what you meant.

Anyone talk to Bonn lately?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> yes and no. He loves chickens but hates to feed them ect.
> 
> Neighbor keeps us supplyed with fresh eggs all the time. He has so many eggs he has to give them to us. Could not eat them all. Plus he has colored eggs too. I love them.


If you have the eggs then no reason to get them then. Do certain chickens make colored eggs or is it what you feed them?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> How do you get 2 and 1/2 eggs? I know you enjoyed them.What did you do with your house. You need to get more after the bridge is built.
> I don't like roosters either. Did I tell the story about my parents chickens? The rooster would always wait under my car and then attack me. He would hide and when I thought he was around he would hit me. One day I was putting my mother's sheets on the clothes line. I heard something coming and I looked and the rooster was running about 60 miles an hour to attack me. I screamed for DH. He was inside with my mother. I didn't wait on them I just threw the sheets over the stupid rooster's head and took off crying. Both my Dh and mother were falling out laughing at me. I was mad. Next time I tried to kill the rooster with the rake but the thing wouldn't die. I hated him and since I hate roosters. My son wouldn't listen to me. He will see what I am talking about.


 :lol: That's quite the picture CB!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> If you have the eggs then no reason to get them then. Do certain chickens make colored eggs or is it what you feed them?


Nope chickens lay colored eggs certian kind of chickens do not know the name of them. So many breeds of chickens can't keep up.

Trying to picture what you mean about DS chicken coop I get it off the ground, but does he intend to let them out and put them back in at night? We had a wired pen for them to go out side . Have to many ***** minks hawks and rats so not good idea to let them lose plus the road they would have gotten killed.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: That's quite the picture CB!


now that is the right picture mean Roosters. :twisted:


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-402493-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

